# knitting tea party 12 september '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 12 September 14

Im alive and well  and I apologize for not being online for so long  Ill put it down to lots of sleeping and a really bad cold that Bentley unwittingly shared with me. Lol You can see in his eyes that he doesnt feel good  runny nose and every so often sticking his fingers in his ears. Why do babies always seem to get an earache when they are sick? It hasnt slowed him down by much although his naps have been a bit longer. He will soon be back to his old self  rushing around lying on the dogs  and enjoying life like only a baby can.

It is 55° at 10:30am  very hazy sunshine  I think that will be about the high for the day. I am sitting here wondering if I should turn the heat on  I hate being cold. But Heidi and I are going into the flooring place today  they wanted to confirm the right color flooring. I thought we had already done it  doesnt make me feel the most trustful where they are concerned. I just hope this flooring works.

Ive not worked my way through the four weeks Ive been gone but I will  slowly. See what I missed. I know you were in great hands with Julie, darowil and Kate. A big thank you from me to you for the great job and just volunteering to do it. I think a coffee knitting party sounds good darowil  I much prefer it to tea. Lol

In Heidis house there is not always time to spend a lot of time getting dinner ready. Now that baseball is over we are into soccer with the boys and of course they are on two separate teams and you need to watch both teams. Then there is bailee going to cheerleading practice and gymnastics  making sure there is a car available to Alexis to go to work (kroger)  she and two of her girlfriends are water girls for the varsity football team so she goes to all the games. It can be as busy as grand central station with all the comings and goings and making sure everyone is where they need to be. All this being said  the crockpot has been her saving grace more than once  the oven a close second.

Slow-Cooker Asian-Style Beef

Servings: 10 servings, 1/10 recipe (172 g) each

What you need:

4 green onions
2 tbsp oil
1 boneless bottom blade pot roast 2-3 pounds  trimmed and cut into 2 pieces
3 cloves garlic minced
¼ cup teriyaki sauce
2 red bell peppers  coarsely chopped
½ tsp crushed red pepper
2 tbsp cornstarch
½ cup Kraft Asian sesame dressing
2 cups snow peas  cut diagonally cut in half
½ cups coarsely chopped cashews

Make It

Slice onions, keeping the sliced white bottoms and green tops separate. Heat oil in large skillet on medium-high heat.

Add meat; cook 5 min. or until evenly browned, stirring occasionally and adding garlic for the last minute.

Stir in teriyaki sauce, chopped peppers, crushed pepper and white onion slices. Pour into slow cooker; cover with lid.

Cook on LOW 5 to 6 hours (or on HIGH 3 to 4 hours).

Mix cornstarch and dressing until blended. Add to slow cooker with snow peas and nuts; stir. Cook, uncovered, 10 min. or until slightly thickened. Top with green onion slices.

SERVING SUGGESTION: Serve over hot cooked long-grain rice or chow mein noodles.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/slow-cooker-asian-style-beef-150097?cm_mmc=eml-_-mtdce-_-20140912-_-6009&sc_lang=en

Our little garden has produced mega zucchini this summer  most of it eaten fried using pam to spray the griddle and then the zucchini sliced thin. Very good. I walked into the kitchen last night and bailee and a friend who was here for the evening were frying zucchini and eating it as soon as it came off the griddle. Bailee for the most part has become a vegetarian so she has been eating a lot of zucchini. I thought the following recipe sounded good using zucchini and pasta together.

Zucchini Vegetable Toss

Servings: 12 servings, 1/2 cup (125 mL) each

What you need:

3 tbsp Kraft extra virgin olive oil sun-dried tomato dressing
1 onion thinly sliced
1 clove garlic minced
1 tsp Italian seasoning
3 zucchini (1 pound  450 grams) cut diagonally into ½ inch slices
1 cup snow peas
1 cup cherry tomatoes
2 tbsp Kraft 100% parmesan light grated cheese

Make It

Heat dressing in large skillet on medium-high heat. Add onions, garlic and seasoning; cook 3 min., stirring occasionally. Add zucchini; cook and stir 4 to 5 min. or until crisp-tender.

Stir in snow peas and tomatoes; cook 2 to 3 min. or until heated through, stirring occasionally.

Sprinkle with cheese; cover. Remove from heat. Let stand 1 min.

SUBSTITUTE: Substitute 1 lb. (450 g) Japanese or other small eggplant slices for the zucchini. Just cut the eggplant lengthwise in half, then crosswise into 1/4-inch-thick slices before adding to the cooked onions, garlic and seasoning.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/zucchini-vegetable-toss-121045?cm_mmc=eml-_-mtdce-_-20140912-_-6009&sc_lang=en

I might add here for our friends across the pond and south of the equator  these recipes came from Kraft  I think maybe you may get a few of their products  maybe not  feel free to substitute  I added Krafts name only because it was their recipe. And that is true on all the recipes I give  feel free to substitute what you have that is comparable to what the recipe has. Its all the same in the end.

With school comes lunch making  a job Heidi really doesnt like. But she tries to fix nutritional lunches for the children  always some fresh fruit and vegies/dip  think I will give her this recipe as something different for her to make  I think the children would enjoy it  even bailee.

Southwest Chicken Stromboli Recipe

MAKES: 6 servings

Ingredients

¾ cup water (70° - 80°
1 tablespoon canola oil
1 tablespoon nonfat dry milk powder
1 tablespoon sugart
1 teaspoon salt
2-1/4 cups bread flour
¼ cup yellow cornmeal
1 teaspoon active dry yeast

Filling

1 small onion	
1 small sweet yellow pepper  finely chopped
1 tablespoon canola oil
1-1/2 cups shredded cooked chicken breast
¾ cup salsa
2/3 cup shredded Mexican cheese blend
½ cup refried beans
¾ teaspoon ground cumin
¼ teaspoon garlic powder
¼ teaspoon dried oregano
¼ teaspoon chili powder

EGG WASH

1 egg white beaten
1 tablespoon water
Sour cream

Directions

In bread machine pan, place the first eight ingredients in order suggested by manufacturer. Select dough setting (check dough after 5 minutes of mixing; add 1 to 2 tablespoons of water or flour if needed).

Meanwhile, for filling, in a large skillet, saute onion and pepper in oil until crisp-tender. Stir in the chicken, salsa, cheese, beans and seasonings; heat through. Remove from the heat; set aside.

When cycle is completed, turn dough onto a lightly floured surface. Roll dough to a 14-in. x 12-in. rectangle. Spread filling over half of dough to within 1/2 in. of edges. Fold dough over filling; pinch seams to seal and tuck ends under. Combine egg white and water; brush over dough. Cut slits in top.

Place on an ungreased baking sheet. Bake at 350° for 25-30 minutes or until golden brown. Let stand for 5 minutes before cutting. Serve with sour cream if desired. Yield: 6 servings. 
Originally published as Southwest Chicken Stromboli in Taste of Home April/May 2011, p83

1 slice (calculated without sour cream) equals 367 calories, 10 g fat (3 g saturated fat), 40 mg cholesterol, 696 mg sodium, 48 g carbohydrate, 3 g fiber, 21 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 3 starch, 2 lean meats , 1 fat. 
Sweet White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a sweet white wine such as Moscato or a sweet Riesling

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/southwest-chicken-stromboli#ixzz3D79KhUgf

This recipe should please Heidi  she has been trying to lose weight  which is difficult  she really likes food  so it is an up and down battle.

Skinny Chicken, Broccoli and Rice Casserole with Kale

Ingredients

1 cup basmati brown rice, rinsed & drained 
2 cups cold water 
1.5 lbs boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into 1" size pieces 
4 cups kale, coarsely chopped & packed 
4 cups broccoli, cut into small florets 
1 cup milk (I used 2% cow's milk, any plain milk of choice works) 
2 tbsp cornstarch 
1 tbsp garlic powder 
1 tsp thyme, dried 
1 tsp salt + a pinch 
1/2 tsp black pepper, ground 
1/2 cup low fat mozzarella cheese, shredded 
2/3 cup Colby Jack/Tex Mex cheese, shredded 
Cooking spray (I use Misto)

Directions

In a large pot, add rice, water and a pinch of salt. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to low, cover and cook for 20 mins. Remove from heat and set aside. There will be some water left in the pot, do not drain. We need it to continue cooking rice in the oven.

While rice is cooking, preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Also, preheat large skillet on high heat and spray with cooking spray. Add chicken and cook for 8 minutes, stirring occasionally. Transfer to a pot with rice, along with kale and broccoli.

In a small bowl, whisk together milk, garlic powder, cornstarch, thyme, salt and pepper. Pour into a pot with rice, chicken and veggies. Also add 1/2 cup mozzarella cheese and gently mix to combine. Transfer mixture to a 9" x 13" baking dish, level with spatula and sprinkle with 2/3 cup Colby Jack/Tex Mex cheese. Cover with foil tightly and bake for 25 minutes. Remove from the oven and let stand 10 minutes. Serve hot. 
Storage Instructions: Refrigerate covered for up to 3 days or freeze in an airtight container for up to 3 months.

Nutritional Info: Servings Per Recipe: 8 - Amount Per Serving = 1 + 2/3 cups Calories: 280.0 - Total Fat: 5.0 g - Cholesterol: 47.5 mg - Sodium: 492.3 mg - Total Carbs: 31.8 g - Dietary Fiber: 4.0 g - Protein: 29.3 g - WW Points+: 7

http://ifoodreal.com/skinny-chicken-broccoli-and-rice-casserole-with-kale/

I had to include this recipe  it sounded too good  and we are still getting cucumbers out of the garden. Our garden space is small and this year the boys did all the planting  they must have done a good job since we have been undulated with cucumbers and zucchini and fresh flowers.

Recipe Iced Refrigerator Cucumber Salad

Yield  4-6 servings

Ingredients

2 extra large cucumbers
1 cup of packed sliced Vidalia or other sweet onion
1/2 tablespoon of kosher salt
1 cup of white vinegar
2 tablespoons of granulated sugar, or to taste
3 cups of ice cubes (about one tray)

Instructions

Peel and slice cucumbers about 1/4 inch thick.

Add half of the cucumbers in the bottom of a covered storage bowl, sprinkle with half of the salt and top with half of the onions.

Repeat layers. dividing cucumbers, salt and onion in at least 2 layers.

Whisk together the vinegar and sugar; beat in 2 of the ice cubes until melted. Pour over the cucumbers.

Crush remaining ice and layer over the top. Refrigerate for 24 hours, drain, reserving liquid, and serve.

Repack any leftover salad in a Mason jar with reserved liquid and refrigerate.

Cook's Notes: Recipe may be successfully doubled. Substitute sliced red onion if you prefer. Also good with sliced sweet bell pepper added as well as a half teaspoon each of pickling spices, celery seed, mustard seed and crushed red pepper flakes, to taste, added to the vinegar mixture. Boil, then cool before pouring over the salad. After the 24 hour marinating period, transfer your salad with the liquid into a Mason jar to keep it more visible. Keeps well in the refrigerator.

Source: http://deepsouthdish.com

We have been eating lots of red raspberries this past week  kroger had them for $.99/container. I realize the containers are not large but I will confess to buying them twelve containers at a time. They were so good and went down so easy  I would wash a container and put it here by me computer and it wasnt long before they were gone. They were out the last time we stopped in but Heidi got two rain checks  which means she will buy them all one time and I will buy them all the next time. Can hardly wait.

Peach Raspberry Smoothie

Yield: 1 smoothie

This simple smoothie only takes 5 minutes to make and is great for breakfast, a healthy snack, or even dessert!

Ingredients:

1 cup sliced peaches
1/2 cup frozen raspberries
1 cup vanilla unsweetened almond milk (or milk of your choice)
1-2 teaspoons agave or honey, depending on the sweetness of your peaches
3-4 ice cubes

Directions:

Add peaches, raspberries, milk, agave or honey, and ice cubes to the blender. Blend until smooth. Serve immediately.

Note-use agave for a vegan smoothie. You might have to add more ice or milk, depending on how thick or thin you like your smoothie.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/peach-raspberry-smoothie/

One container meals is drigor (is that spelled right?) in my house and in Heidis house. Now when it is the crock pot we use crock pot liners so there is no mess and minimal clean up. I dont know if this recipe could be done in the crockpot but it is in one pan which is still very little clean up.

Cheesy Chicken Enchilada Farro Bake

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

A flavorful, one-pot dinner the whole family will love, this Cheesy Chicken Enchilada Farro Bake is protein-packed and loaded with fresh veggies.

Ingredients

¾ cup farro - cooked according to package instructions
4 cups cooked chicken - shredded (rotisserie works great!)
14 ounce can black beans - drained and rinsed
1 medium zucchini - diced
1 red pepper - seeded and diced
½ cup corn - fresh or frozen
4 ounce can diced green chiles
2 cups red enchilada sauce - store bought or homemade
1 tablespoon smoked paprika
2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese (or monterey jack)
scallions  garnish

Instructions

Pre-heat oven to 375 degrees and have a 9 x 13 baking dish ready to use.

In a large bowl, mix together cooked farro, chicken, black beans, zucchini, red pepper, corn, chills, enchilada sauce and smoked paprika.

Pour mixture into the baking dish and spread into an even layer. Sprinkle evenly with shredded cheese.

Cover with foil and bake for 25 minutes. Remove foil and broil on high for 3-5 minutes until golden brown and bubbly. Let sit for 5-10 minutes to settle before serving.

Notes: Freezes well and can be made up to 5 days in advance before baking in the oven to serve

Nutrition Information: Serves: 8 - Serving size: 1 cup - Calories: 329 - Fat: 13.7 g - Saturated fat: 4.5 g
Unsaturated fat: 9.2 g - Trans fat: 0 - Carbohydrates: 28.2 g - Sugar: 1.6 g - Sodium: 628 mg - Fiber: 6 g
Protein: 23 g - Cholesterol: 52 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/09/cheesy-chicken-enchilada-farro-bake.html?

I still have figs in the fridge. I look at them every so often and say to myself  self  something needs to be done with these figs before they are no longer good for anything. And then I close the refrigerator door. I dont know if this recipe would work  or are fig  simply figs.

Simple. Seasonal. Sophisticated. Sassy. Sublime. All qualities we swoon to in a dessert. All found in this figs in port recipe. [Editor's Note: A perfectly ripe fig is a rare thing. When you happen upon one, don't smother it with other flavors. Simply stare at it for a moment and then consume it, preferably out of hand, definitely all by itself. And savor it. Don't toss it in a pot with other ingredients that may overwhelm it. Save recipes such as this one for figs that are slightly underripe or somewhat overripethat are in some way wanting and simply cannot wait to be coaxed to perfection.]
Special Equipment: Tea ball or cheesecloth (optional)

FIGS IN PORT RECIPE

Makes 20 fig halves

INGREDIENTS

10 large, slightly underripe or somewhat overripe Black Mission figs
1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons (75 grams) granulated sugar
2/3 cup (150 grams) tawny port
1 1/2 teaspoons (3 grams) whole black peppercorns

DIRECTIONS

Remove the stems from the figs and cut them in half lengthwise.

Place a 10-inch stainless-steel or enamel-coated saucepan over medium-high heat until hot but not smoking. Sprinkle the sugar evenly over the surface. It will melt right away and begin to caramelize and smoke. Immediately place the figs, cut side down, onto the caramelizing sugar. Reduce the heat to low and let the figs cook for 2 to 3 minutes. Do not stir or toss or turn the figs. The figs will naturally release their own juices which will dissolve the sugar.

Carefully add the port to the saucepan. Keep the pan over low heat until the caramel melts completely and begins to coat the figs. Add the peppercorns, first enclosing them in a tea ball or cheesecloth, if desired. Use heat-resistant tongs to flip the figs over and cook for 2 to 3 minutes more. Transfer the figs to a platter, cut side up, and cover to keep warm.

Return the pan to medium heat for 3 to 5 minutes, using a heat-resistant rubber spatula to stir and occasionally scrape the bottom to pull up all the caramel and peppercorn goodness that may be stuck there. Remove and discard the peppercorn via the tea ball or cheesecloth or a slotted spoon. The port sauce should be deep purple, thick, and velvety. Remove the pan from the heat.

Drizzle the warm figs with the port sauce and serve immediately.

http://leitesculinaria.com/96813/recipes-figs-port.html#KLQGMd9hMlkBez0O.99

Another one pot dish  again using your garden for some of the ingredients. Dont you just love one pot meals?

Squash, Chickpea, and Red Lentil Stew Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Nuts
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 294, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 578mg, Dietary Fiber: 11g, Total Fat: 7g, Carbs: 48g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 14g 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

3/4 cup(s) beans, garbanzo, dried 
2 1/2 pounds squash, kabocha, or butternut squash, peeled, seeded and cut into 1-inch cubes 
2 large carrot(s), peeled and cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
1 large onion(s), chopped 
1 cup(s) lentils, red 
4 cup(s) broth, vegetable 
2 tablespoon tomato paste 
1 tablespoon ginger, fresh, peeled, minced 
1 1/2 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon saffron 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground, freshly ground 
1/4 cup(s) lime juice 
1/2 cup(s) nuts, peanuts, unsalted, roasted, chopped 
1/4 cup(s) cilantro, fresh, packed, chopped

Preparation

Soak chickpeas in enough cold water to cover them by 2 inches for 6 hours or overnight. (Alternatively, use the quick-soak method: Place beans in a large pot with enough water to cover by 2 inches. Bring to a boil over high heat. Remove from heat and let stand for 1 hour.) Drain when ready to use.

Combine the soaked chickpeas, squash, carrots, onion, lentils, broth, tomato paste, ginger, cumin, salt, saffron and pepper in a 6-quart slow cooker.

Put on the lid and cook on low until the chickpeas are tender and the lentils have begun to break down, 5 to 6 1/2 hours.

Stir in lime juice. Serve sprinkled with peanuts and cilantro.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/squash-chickpea--red-lentil-stew.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHeartHealth_20140911

One thing I worry about with Heidi  she is not that much over weight  but enough that I worry about type 2 diabetes. There is no history of diabetes in either family but that doesnt mean we still can come down with it. I also know that we have some knitters on the forum that have diabetes so here is a recipe that you should enjoy.

Black Bean Hummus Recipe 
Quick Info:
Servings
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 43, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 45mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 1g, Carbs: 7g, Sugars: 1g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 2g 
Exchanges: Starch: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 0.5 
Recipe Source: Reproduced with permission from "ADA Cookbooks"© American Diabetes Association ®

Ingredients

15 ounce(s) beans, black, drained 
1 tablespoon tahini (sesame seed paste) 
1 tablespoon sour cream, light or fat-free 
4 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon tomato(es), minced 
1 tablespoon lime juice 
1 teaspoon cumin, ground

Preparation

Combine all ingredients in a blender or food processor. Process until smooth.

Serve this delicious dip with fat-free tortilla chips, pita bread wedges, or raw veggies

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/black-bean-hummus-1.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20140911

Here is another one pot meal  I must have one pot meals on the brain for some reason.

One-Pot Pizza Quinoa with Sausage, Onion and Pepper

All of your favorite pizza flavors come together with quinoa in one pot for a delicious and protein-packed dinner.

8 Servings

Ingredients

1 lb bulk spicy Italian pork sausage 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 red onion, thinly sliced (about 2 cups) 
1 green bell pepper, cut into thin strips (about 1 cup) 
8 oz sliced fresh mushrooms 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning 
1 package (12 oz) uncooked quinoa, rinsed (2 cups) 
4 cups milk 
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese (8 oz) 
2 cups cherry tomatoes (10 1/2 oz), quartered 
1/2 cup thinly sliced fresh basil leaves (from 1-oz package) 
Parmesan cheese, if desired

Directions

In 5-quart nonstick Dutch oven, cook sausage over medium heat until no longer pink. Drain; transfer to large bowl. Cover with foil; set aside.

Wipe out Dutch oven with paper towel. Add 1 tablespoon of the oil; heat over medium heat until shimmering. Add onion; cook 3 to 5 minutes or until softened. Add bell pepper; cook 3 to 5 minutes longer or until softened. Using slotted spoon, transfer onion and bell pepper to bowl with sausage; replace foil, and set aside.

Increase heat to high. Add remaining 1 tablespoon oil, the mushrooms, salt and Italian seasoning. Cook 5 to 7 minutes or until mushrooms brown and liquid evaporates. Transfer to bowl of sausage and vegetables; cover with foil, and set aside.

Wipe out Dutch oven. Add quinoa; cook over medium heat 1 to 2 minutes, stirring occasionally, until fragrant. Slowly stir in milk. Heat to simmering over high heat, stirring occasionally. Cover; reduce heat to low. Cook 20 to 25 minutes or until liquid is absorbed and quinoa is thoroughly cooked. Stir in sausage and vegetables.

Remove from heat; stir in mozzarella cheese. Top with tomatoes, basil and Parmesan cheese.

Expert Tips: Like different toppings on your pizza? Feel free to switch up the protein and veggies in this dish to make it your own.
Cooking the quinoa in milk makes it much creamier, but increases the cooking time. If you'd rather use water or broth instead, be sure to reduce cooking time to 10 to 15 minutes.

Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 450 - Calories from Fat 200 - Total Fat 22g - Saturated Fat 8g - Trans Fat 0g
Cholesterol 45mg  Sodium 890mg - Total Carbohydrate 39g - Dietary Fiber 4g  Sugars 12g  Protein 24g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 20% - Vitamin C 15% - Calcium 40% - Iron 15%

Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 2 1/2

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/one-pot-pizza-quinoa-with-sausage-onion-and-pepper/f62b0f97-2756-4164-8363-20f6a00ac59e?nicam2=Email%26nichn2%3DCore%26niseg2%3DBCD%26nicreatID2%3DBCD_09_11_2014

I had to include this recipe  snickers are my favorite candy bar. And we need one recipe to really blow are diet once in a while.

The Ultimate Snickers Pie

Yield:	Serves 8

Special equipment:	9-inch deep dish pie pan; food processor; pressure cooker; stand mixer with whisk attachment

Ingredients

For the Pie Dough:

150 grams all-purpose flour
30 grams natural cocoa powder
12.5 grams sugar
1.5 grams fine sea salt
113 grams unsalted butter, cold, diced
28 grams ice water, more if needed

For the White Chocolate Peanut Butter:

300 grams white chocolate chips
290 grams creamy peanut butter
10 grams vanilla paste or vanilla extract
150 grams salted, roasted peanuts (we used the classic Planters)

For the Chocolate Caramel Sauce:

250 grams sugar
50 grams water
25 grams corn syrup
300 grams bittersweet chocolate
300 grams heavy cream
3 grams salt

For the Caramelized Condensed Milk Ice Cream:

1 (396-gram) can condensed milk
970 grams heavy cream
4 grams salt
reserved frozen, streuselized White Chocolate Peanut Butter

To Finish The Snickers Pie:

Reserved Chocolate Caramel Sauce
50 grams roughly chopped, salted, roasted peanuts

Procedures

For the Pie Dough: Combine the flour, cocoa, sugar and salt in a food processor and pulse them 4-5 times to blend. Add the butter and pulse 2-3 times to blend, until the mixture looks sandy. Strain the ice water into the food processor and run the processor for 5-10 seconds to bring the mixture together. If it seems a little dry add more ice water 1 tablespoon at time. The dough will resemble small pebbles and hold together when you squeeze a bit in your hand.

Turn the dough out onto a floured counter into a pile. Sprinkle to the top lightly with flour. Starting at one end, use the heel of your hand to smear a small amount of dough against the counter and continue moving through the pile until you have smeared most of it into flakes of dough. Do this quickly, being sure not to work any section of dough more than once.Once all of the dough has been flattened, pile the layers up into a stack and gently press into a flattened disc.

Lightly flour the countertop and roll the dough out to fit into a 9-inch deep-dish pie pan. Lay the dough in the buttered pie pan and gently press it into the pan. Trim the top edges to 1-inch past the edge of the pie dish. Fold the edge under and crimp the circumference of the dough. Let the pie dough rest in the freezer while the oven preheats.

Adjust oven rack to center position and preheat oven to 350°F. Line the pie dough with foil or crumpled parchment paper and fill with pie weights. Bake for 20 minutes. Remove the pie weights and return the pie dough to the oven for 10 minutes more. The piecrust should be fully cooked through and just set. Let cool completely at room temperature.

For the White Chocolate Peanut Butter: Put the white chocolate, peanut butter, and vanilla paste into a food processor. Pulse the machine 5 times to begin blending the ingredients. Once a rough paste forms, turn the food processor on and let it run for 5 minutes until the white chocolate and peanut butter form a smooth, uniform paste. Turn the food processor off and add the salt roasted peanuts. Pulse the machine 10 times to roughly chop the peanuts into the white chocolate peanut butter mixture. Put the mixture into a plastic container, cover and freeze.

When the white chocolate peanut butter is frozen divide it in half. Reserve half in a covered container in the refrigerator or freezer. Chop the remaining white chocolate peanut butter into chunks. Put the frozen chunks into a food processor and pulse 5 times so the mixture takes on a coarse streusel-like appearance. Put the sandy white chocolate peanut butter in a covered container in the freezer until ready to assemble the pie. The remaining white chocolate peanut butter may be kept in the refrigerator or freezer depending on what you want to do with it. It will keep for at least 2 weeks in the refrigerator and up to 6 months in the freezer. 
For the Chocolate Caramel Sauce: Put the sugar and water into a medium sized saucepan and stir together until the mixture resembles wet sand. Add the corn syrup and set the pot over medium-high heat. Put a lid on the pot and cook the mixture for 5 minutes. Remove the lid and the sugar mixture should be bubbling. Continue to cook without stirring the mixture until it reaches between 195°C-197°C, about 10 minutes. The sugar will be a medium amber color.

Remove the pan from the heat and carefully add the heavy cream. The mixture will boil violently. Put the pan back on low heat and stir the mixture together until the caramel is dissolved. Remove the pan from the heat and let the mixture cool until it reaches 55°C. Add the chocolate and the salt and stir the mixture together until the chocolate is fully incorporated.

Take about ¼ of the sauce and use a pastry brush to spread it evenly over the inside of the cooled piecrust. Sprinkle half of the frozen, streuselized White Chocolate Peanut Butter over the sauce, pressing it gently into the crust if necessary. Reserve the piecrust in the freezer until you are ready to fill it with ice cream.

Reserve the remaining chocolate caramel sauce in a covered container at room temperature until you are ready to assemble the pie. If you are not making the pie immediately store the caramel in the refrigerator and let come to room temperature before using to finish the pie.

For the Caramelized Condensed Milk Ice Cream: Put 2 inches of water in bottom of a pressure cooker and add a small rack (the rack is usually included with every pressure cooker). Put condensed milk on the rack and seal lid. Cook at high pressure for 90 minutes. Alternatively, cook canned condensed milk in a pot of boiling water for 3 hours, topping up the water as necessary.

Allow pressure to release naturally. Prepare an ice bath. Once depressurized, open lid and, using tongs, transfer can of caramelized condensed milk to ice bath. Let chill for at least 1 hour, adding more ice as needed, until completely cool: Do not open can while hot because a hot can of caramelized condensed milk is still under pressure and can erupt.

Put the caramelized condensed milk, half of the heavy cream and the salt into the bowl of a stand mixer with the whisk attachment. Turn the mixer on low and increase the speed to medium. The condensed milk will break apart and become absorbed into the cream. Continue to whisk, about 5 minutes, until the cream begins to thicken and the caramelized condensed milk is dissolved in the cream. Pour in the remaining cream and increase the speed to medium high. Whip the mixture until the cream is at soft peaks. Turn the mixer off and fold in the remaining sandy white chocolate peanut butter. Once the inclusion is folded in pour whipped mixture into the prepared piecrust and freeze, uncovered for at least 4 hours and preferably overnight, until firm and frozen through.

To Finish The Snickers Pie: Take the ice cream pie out of the freezer once its fully frozen and use an offset spatula to spread the remaining chocolate caramel sauce over the top of the pie in a thick layer. When ice cream is fully covered, sprinkle the peanuts over the top. Freeze the pie for another hour to set the frosting. Remove the pie from the freezer and let temper for at least 15 minutes. Slice and serve.

Note: This recipe makes twice as much white chocolate peanut butter as you will need. Originally we were going to cut the recipe in half, but after snacking on this straight from the freezer and then imagining it in everything from white-chocolate peanut butter paninis to cookies to pretzel dip, we felt that having a bit extra in our pantry was a good thing. We figured we wouldn't short-change you either.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/09/ideas-in-food-snickers-pie-recipe.html

But wait  theres more  another one pot meal.

Slow Roasted Pork Carnitas

Ingredients

3 pounds boneless pork shoulder, cut into 2 inch cubes
1/2 cup fresh Orange Juice
1/4 cup fresh Lime Juice
10 oz chipotle salsa
1 tsp kosher salt, plus more to taste

Instructions

Place the pork in a large dutch oven with the orange juice, lime juice, salsa and salt. Add enough water to barely cover the meat. Bring to a boil. Once boiling, reduce heat to medium low and simmer with the lid on for 2 hours, at which point the pork should be falling apart to the touch.

Turn the heat up to medium high, and continue to cook the pork for 45 minutes, uncovered, stirring every once in a while, until all the liquid has evaporated and the pork fat as been rendered.

Parts of the pork should be caramelized and golden brown. Remove the dutch oven from the stove and adjust seasoning as needed. Serve immediately or let cool and store in an airtight container for 4 days in the fridge

Note: one of those recipes that you can make and then use for multiple nights for multiple dishes!!

http://whatsgabycooking.com/carnitas/?utm_source=What%27s+Gaby+Cooking+Subscribers&utm_campaign=f3a2af5afe-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_73605f05d9-f3a2af5afe-22973817&ct=t(RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN)#.VBM7qZ3D83A

And one last recipe  again a crockpot recipe  but before you use your crockpot  run out and buy some crockpot liners  youll be glad you did believe me.

Slow Cooker Mushroom Spinach Lasagna

A vegetarian lasagna recipe made with a mushroom-spinach-tomato sauce layered with uncooked lasagna noodles and cheese in a slow cooker.

6 Servings

Ingredients:

PAM® Original No-Stick Cooking Spray 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 pkg (8 oz each) fresh sliced mushrooms 
1 pkg (6 oz each) baby spinach leaves 
1 can (14.5 oz each) Hunt's® Diced Tomatoes with Basil, Garlic and Oregano, undrained 
2 cups Hunt's® Tomato Sauce 
1/2 teaspoon dried Italian seasoning 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 container (8 oz each) part-skim ricotta cheese 
1/2 cup Kraft® Grated Parmesan Cheese, divided 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
6 dry lasagna noodles, uncooked 
1-1/2 cups shredded Italian blend cheese, divided

Directions:

Spray inside of 4-quart slow cooker with cooking spray.

Heat oil in large skillet over medium-high heat.

Add mushrooms; cook 3 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Add spinach; cook 3 minutes more or until mushrooms are tender and spinach is wilted, stirring occasionally.

Stir in undrained tomatoes, tomato sauce, Italian seasoning and salt. Bring to a boil.

Reduce heat and simmer 3 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Meanwhile, combine ricotta cheese, 1/4 cup Parmesan cheese and pepper in small bowl; set aside.

Spread 3/4 cup sauce mixture over bottom of slow cooker.

Layer 3 lasagna noodles over sauce mixture, breaking noodles to fit.

Top with 3/4 cup sauce mixture, ricotta cheese mixture and 1 cup Italian cheese.

Top with 3/4 cup sauce mixture and remaining 3 lasagna noodles, breaking to fit.

Spoon remaining sauce mixture over noodles.

Cover; cook on LOW 5 hours or until noodles are tender.

Sprinkle with remaining 1/2 cup Italian cheese and remaining 1/4 cup Parmesan cheese.

Cover; let stand 5 minutes or until cheese melts.

Kraft® is a registered trademark of Kraft Foods, Inc.

http://www.hunts.com/recipes-Slow-Cooker-Mushroom-Spinach-Lasagna-7260?utm_source=outbrain&utm_medium=outbrain&utm_campaign=outbrainkraftparm#sthash.k866JzUI.dpuf

And may I add that it is so good to be back  I have missed all of you  and as the kap nears the excitement builds.

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam, just one question so far, what is farro? I have never heard of it. Good to have you back!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hey, I'm back! Hi Sam, haven't been here for a while and do I ever appreciate all the effort you have put into your opening post this week--a whole week's worth of cooking and all my favorites,ie, crockpot and Quinoa and hummus....the list goes on. 

I "stepped in" once while you were gone and realized how much I missed the group--always something to talk about. 

Finally I am somewhat settled into my new home, no more construction anymore, but I need to start making my curtains/drapes. There are blinds so I have privacy but a bit of fabric will soften the look. I have been gardening for the first time in 20 years and it feels good. I've got raspberries and tomatoes daily now.

Glad to hear you are doing well and enjoying your youngest grandson--I envy you--no grandchildren yet for me at least no time soon. 

Yes, unfortunately, it is time to turn the heat on. Since I installed a gas fireplace that is what I turn on right now--it takes the chill off while watching television and knitting.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome back, Sam. You were missed but your subs did a great job.

I especially love the slow cooker recipes. We drive 40 minutes each way for my treatments and depending on traffic don't get home til four-ish so it's nice to have it all in the slow cooker and then have a bit of time to relax a bit before dinner.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I have no idea what the bad pennies do, but I'm really glad to see you...

I have a question though - what is chipotle salsa? I think I'll like this pork (and probably wouldn't be able to burn it... *blush*)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm just checking in--will read up when I get a chance but I want to get my notifications!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

June,

Your baby sweaters are lovely. Do you have a pattern link to the white one?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome back, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I had to look it up Julie - I didn't know either. --- sam --- it's good to be back.

Farro is a food product composed of the grains of certain wheat species. The exact definition is debated. It is sold dried and is prepared by cooking in water until soft, but still crunchy (many recommend first soaking overnight). It may be eaten plain, though it is often used as an ingredient in dishes such as salads and soups.

The three species are sometimes known as farro piccolo, farro medio, and farro grande, which are einkorn, emmer, and spelt, respectively.[2] While these names reflect the general size difference between these three grains, there are landraces of each that are smaller or larger than the typical size and cross into the size range of the others.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, just one question so far, what is farro? I have never heard of it. Good to have you back!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I wish my place was big enough for a gas fireplace - it's great for taking the chill off I agree. I have a friend in seattle who had baseboard heat that was eating him out of house and home - he put in a gas fireplace and heats his whole house that way. ---- sam --- good to see you back - keep us in the loop as to decorating your house - it's so fun when it's your own and you can do what you want.



Ask4j said:


> Hey, I'm back! Hi Sam, haven't been here for a while and do I ever appreciate all the effort you have put into your opening post this week--a whole week's worth of cooking and all my favorites,ie, crockpot and Quinoa and hummus....the list goes on.
> 
> I "stepped in" once while you were gone and realized how much I missed the group--always something to talk about.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

next to the wheel I think the crockpot is the second most important invention. one of the stoves my mother had when I was growing up had a burner that you could push down and a specially made pan/lid went into it - kind of a slow cooker - we had more than one meal of spare ribs/sauer kraut out of it. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Welcome back, Sam. You were missed but your subs did a great job.
> 
> I especially love the slow cooker recipes. We drive 40 minutes each way for my treatments and depending on traffic don't get home til four-ish so it's nice to have it all in the slow cooker and then have a bit of time to relax a bit before dinner.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Welcome back Sam. What a bumper pack of recipes. Love all the veggie ones. I have a question - are your snow peas what we call sugarsnap peas? I like the idea of one pot recipes, anything to save time! I'm back at DDs in charge of chickens and dogs again but also have two teenage grands to feed as well. My 15yr old GS has hollow legs when it comes to food!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a gas fireplace and love it. I used to light it a lot when I spent most of my time in the den. Now, I'm in my craft room, so no fireplace. I know you can get some freestanding electric heaters that look like a fireplace, but I just don't have room. Too much yarn?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a chipotle salsa recipe - chipotle is a hot pepper - you use it in proportion to the hotness you want. --- sam --- I'm glad to be back.

This chipotle salsa recipe is medium-hot. Use more chiles if you prefer hot, fewer for mild. If dried chipotles aren't available, use canned chipotle

Yield: MAKES: About 4 cups

Amount per serving Calories - 62 - Calories from fat: 52% 
Protein: 1.5g - Fat: 3.5g - Saturated fat: 0.5g 
Carbohydrate: 8.3g - Fiber: 2.2g - Sodium: 9.7mg 
Cholesterol: 0.0mg

Ingredients:

4 firm-ripe tomatoes (8 oz. each), rinsed 
unpeeled white onions (6 oz. each), cut in half horizontally $
20 unpeeled garlic cloves 
15 dried chipotle chiles (3 oz. total) or 10 canned chipotles (see notes) 
3 tablespoons olive oil 
1/2 cup lime juice 
Salt

Preparation

1. Cover bottom of a 10- to 12-inch grill pan or heavy frying pan with foil and set over high heat. When hot, set tomatoes, onions, and garlic on foil. Turn occasionally until browned in spots all over, 5 to 6 minutes for garlic, 9 to 12 minutes for onions and tomatoes; remove each as done. Add dried chiles (omit this step if using canned chiles) to pan and turn often just until slightly softened and darkened in spots, 1 to 2 minutes. Let cool.

2. Stem chiles; slit open and remove seeds. Wearing rubber gloves, break or cut chiles into small pieces; drop into a blender. Core tomatoes and cut into chunks; add to blender. Peel onions and garlic; coarsely chop and add to blender. Whirl mixture until smooth, pushing it down into blades as needed.

3. Pour olive oil into a 10- to 12-inch frying pan over medium-high heat; when hot, add tomato mixture and stir often until it simmers rapidly, 3 to 4 minutes. Add lime juice and stir occasionally until salsa is fairly thick, 10 to 15 minutes longer. Add salt to taste.



HandyFamily said:


> I have no idea what the bad pennies do, but I'm really glad to see you...
> 
> I have a question though - what is chipotle salsa? I think I'll like this pork (and probably wouldn't be able to burn it... *blush*)


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

A big welcome back, Sam. The ladies did an awesome job but you were missed by all.
Life has gotten in the way and I have not been able to post but will as soon as I can. Just saving a spot. I Love You All Dearly, Betty


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> next to the wheel I think the crockpot is the second most important invention. one of the stoves my mother had when I was growing up had a burner that you could push down and a specially made pan/lid went into it - kind of a slow cooker - we had more than one meal of spare ribs/sauer kraut out of it. --- sam


Oh my goodness! I remember a stove having that feature. Interesting how you forget something and then someone else mentions it and it rings a bell. I think Mother used hers quite often. Crockpot meals are a wonder and very appreciated. We finally got some rain here and the 99 to 100 degree temperatures have dropped to a lovely 70 degrees, but that doesn't mean it will stay that way. Sam, you aren't the only sleepy person. Must be the time of year.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely to have you back Sam! Really like these recipes, especially the crockpot ones and I must investigate Amazon for liners as I've never seen any big enough in our shops. Had Luke again today so I haven't finished reading last week's KTP, off to do that now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome Back Sam and thanks for a wonderful opening.

JHeiens....awesome job on finishing up the afghans. It is amazing how many squares you received from so many people and countries. I wonder what the mail man thought you had going on as he/she delivered all of those packages to you. What an honor it has been for you and Nittergma to see the squares and cherish them these past few months.

Purl2Diva...That is a lot of driving every day and a lot of time to be gone from home. It is almost like work. I hope you are holding up well this week. What city are you go to for your treatments? I grew up in Waukesha.

Julie...Wishing you well with all of your journeys coming up. 

Darowil...Your journey starts really soon now so travel safely and take many pictures for us to see.

Caren...Thinking of you and the rest of the family on this difficult weekend that all of you will have to deal with. Hopefully some wonderful memories will be shared and laughter can be a part of the weekend.

Time to fix up some dinner and work on some knitting projects.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Lovely to have you back Sam! Really like these recipes, especially the crockpot ones and I must investigate Amazon for liners as I've never seen any big enough in our shops. Had Luke again today so I haven't finished reading last week's KTP, off to do that now.


I love Luke's recliner. Enjoy your time with him.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

The photo of Luke after lunch shows he has the makings of an executive!!! It must have been delicious.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome back Sam, and wonderful recipes. The ladies did a great job while you were away. Glad you are OK. I am excited to try the Asian style beef. It sounds wonderful. My mother was excited when her stove had a "deep well" which was like a slow cooker built right into the stove. We had lots of "deep well" family dinners.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

We have liners for crockpots in our grocery store.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I had to look it up Julie - I didn't know either. --- sam --- it's good to be back.
> 
> Farro is a food product composed of the grains of certain wheat species.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Target and Walmart also have crock pot liners. I used one to make queso and it was great. I remember soaking it several times before getting all of the queso washed away. With the liners, you just throw it away. You don't even have to wash the inside, unless you accidentally spill some inside.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome back Sam. Thanks for the new Tea Party and recipes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Welcome back Sam. Ladies did great job but, still, you have been missed. Love crock pot meals.
Luke looks adorable.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> June,
> 
> Your baby sweaters are lovely. Do you have a pattern link to the white one?


The white one is crocheted and from a booklet: Leisure Arts #4780. The title is "Dressing Up Baby". I made it for my great-niece last year when she thought they were having a girl. It was quite a surprise when she gave birth to a BOY!!
The funniest thing is I'd just crocheted an a lacy white aghan with pink rosebuds as a wedding gift a couple of months before. I thought this set was so girly and cute I had to make it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

So good to see you, Sam. Your subs did a fantastic job. You left us in good hands. But you were missed. I hope you and Bentley are soon back in the pink as you say!!
Great recipes as always!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Hey, I'm back! Hi Sam, haven't been here for a while and do I ever appreciate all the effort you have put into your opening post this week--a whole week's worth of cooking and all my favorites,ie, crockpot and Quinoa and hummus....the list goes on.
> 
> I "stepped in" once while you were gone and realized how much I missed the group--always something to talk about.
> 
> ...


Glad you have time to visit. Sounds like you're having fun settling into your new "digs"!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for any of you house hunting - although it is only a concept house - it is certainly food for thought. --- sam

http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29127057


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Welcome back, Sam. You were missed but your subs did a great job.
> 
> I especially love the slow cooker recipes. We drive 40 minutes each way for my treatments and depending on traffic don't get home til four-ish so it's nice to have it all in the slow cooker and then have a bit of time to relax a bit before dinner.


I've been thinking of you. I hope your treatments are going well and not treating you too badly.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - good to see you - hope life returns to "norman" real soon - sending you lots of positive energy. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> A big welcome back, Sam. The ladies did an awesome job but you were missed by all.
> Life has gotten in the way and I have not been able to post but will as soon as I can. Just saving a spot. I Love You All Dearly, Betty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I had to look it up Julie - I didn't know either. --- sam --- it's good to be back.
> 
> Farro is a food product composed of the grains of certain wheat species. The exact definition is debated. It is sold dried and is prepared by cooking in water until soft, but still crunchy (many recommend first soaking overnight). It may be eaten plain, though it is often used as an ingredient in dishes such as salads and soups.
> 
> The three species are sometimes known as farro piccolo, farro medio, and farro grande, which are einkorn, emmer, and spelt, respectively.[2] While these names reflect the general size difference between these three grains, there are landraces of each that are smaller or larger than the typical size and cross into the size range of the others.


I am wondering if Semolina would be appropriate to substitute?- that cooks up granular but not exactly crunchy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely to have you back Sam! Really like these recipes, especially the crockpot ones and I must investigate Amazon for liners as I've never seen any big enough in our shops. Had Luke again today so I haven't finished reading last week's KTP, off to do that now.


Luke is just so cute. Love those little feet propped on the table!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the picture kate - classic male pose. lol thanks again for all your work. --- sam



KateB said:


> Lovely to have you back Sam! Really like these recipes, especially the crockpot ones and I must investigate Amazon for liners as I've never seen any big enough in our shops. Had Luke again today so I haven't finished reading last week's KTP, off to do that now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I had to look it up Julie - I didn't know either. --- sam --- it's good to be back.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a darling photo of Luke -- next we'll see him in the recliner with the remote control in his hands!



KateB said:


> Lovely to have you back Sam! Really like these recipes, especially the crockpot ones and I must investigate Amazon for liners as I've never seen any big enough in our shops. Had Luke again today so I haven't finished reading last week's KTP, off to do that now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the word I was trying to come up with flyty1n - "deep well" - mother used it a lot. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Welcome back Sam, and wonderful recipes. The ladies did a great job while you were away. Glad you are OK. I am excited to try the Asian style beef. It sounds wonderful. My mother was excited when her stove had a "deep well" which was like a slow cooker built right into the stove. We had lots of "deep well" family dinners.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> for any of you house hunting - although it is only a concept house - it is certainly food for thought. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29127057


No thank you, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it would be a great substitution. some people like a little crunch - maybe it makes them feel like they are eating healthy - lol - Heidi on the other hand does not like crunch in her food. lol let us know how it works. thanks again Julie for all your hard work in my behalf. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering if Semolina would be appropriate to substitute?- that cooks up granular but not exactly crunchy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think it would be a great substitution. some people like a little crunch - maybe it makes them feel like they are eating healthy - lol - Heidi on the other hand does not like crunch in her food. lol let us know how it works. thanks again Julie for all your hard work in my behalf. --- sam


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering if Semolina would be appropriate to substitute?- that cooks up granular but not exactly crunchy.


I think quinoa or brown rice might be a good as a substitute...but I've been looking for it in my area grocery stores...I've seen spelt so maybe I'll substitute that. I have plans to check out a Whole Foods store this weekend as one of the salads for the KAP calls for farro and wheat berries - I found the wheat berries so need the farro for a "test drive".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will definitely need a report on what you thought. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I think quinoa or brown rice might be a good as a substitute...but I've been looking for it in my area grocery stores...I've seen spelt so maybe I'll substitute that. I have plans to check out a Whole Foods store this weekend as one of the salads for the KAP calls for farro and wheat berries - I found the wheat berries so need the farro for a "test drive".


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome back, Sam. 

And, it's good to see some of our old friends returning for a seat at the tea table -- so good to see you and hear how you're doing. We miss you when you're not around.

I'll post more tomorrow - just need to get some catch up on sleep tonight.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> for any of you house hunting - although it is only a concept house - it is certainly food for thought. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29127057


Well, it's certainly different.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here you go kate and anyone else interested in crockpot liners. you have to scroll down just a ways. --- sam

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_9?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=crock%20pit%20liners&sprefix=crock+pit%2Caps%2C226


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but think Jeanette - think of the view you would have. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome back, Sam.
> 
> And, it's good to see some of our old friends returning for a seat at the tea table -- so good to see you and hear how you're doing. We miss you when you're not around.
> 
> I'll post more tomorrow - just need to get some catch up on sleep tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely to have you back Sam! Really like these recipes, especially the crockpot ones and I must investigate Amazon for liners as I've never seen any big enough in our shops. Had Luke again today so I haven't finished reading last week's KTP, off to do that now.


And who has he learnt this from?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it would make a great vacation home - one would need to trust they did a good job fastening it to the cliff. think of the unobstructed views you would have - the only thing that would make it better would be to put in a glass floor on the bottom level - you could look down while you bbq'd. --- sam



martina said:


> Well, it's certainly different.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for any of you house hunting - although it is only a concept house - it is certainly food for thought. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29127057


David sent me this earlier in the week- stunning views from it, especially where they have 'placed' this one. It's a beutiful section of coast. Not sure how I would feel in it- a glass floor might be a bit much, but I guess you could cover it if you didn't like it.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I went on a Quaker retreat last weekend & had a wonderful time except for the drive there. Let me just say that driving through Detroit at rush hour was not much fun. My friend Mathilda was getting crabby because I wasn't driving fast enough, and I was getting crabby because I was driving. (I drove so she could leave her car with her husband so he could go to Quaker meeting on Sunday.) On one night, we put on a silly play about Jesus & Lazarus, and guess who got to play Jesus? Yup something about having long hair & a beard seemed to make me a natural. Most of us brought our sheets from our beds for robes. For Doubting Thomas, my friend Kathleen was equipped with a pair of Groucho Marx glasses which had eyebrows that moved up & down if a knob was turned on the nose. We all had a lot of fun. Because women far outnumbered men at the retreat, our leader brought fake facial so that they could look like men, too, and some of them looked really good. Mathilda simply tied her hair in front of her chin to create her own beard. The retreat leader had us studying the Book of John & it was great to hear different points of view.

In preparation for KAP, I taught my friend Kathleen Helbling how to do the simple cables that I'll be teaching in my mini-workshop, and she's doing beautifully. She brought it to the retreat. Instead of doing a dishcloth, though, she's making a scarf. When I complimented her, she told me that I sounded prouder than if it were my own work. I couldn't say anything to that so I thanked her. A few knitters brought their work to the retreat, and I admired everyone else's work.

When I took Mathilda back to her home after the retreat, I told her husband, "I brought your wife back. I decided not to keep her." She looked at me like, "What the hell did you just say?" I think that her husband replied in his typical deadpan way, "Oh, good."

My cat Barack O'Kitty was really sick recently but has pulled through. When I took him to the vet yesterday, the vet called him "The Miracle Cat" and was astounded that he's still alive. His bilirubin was extremely high & his gall bladder was very hard. He also wasn't eating & drinking much so he lost a lot of weight. Happily, his appetite is slowly coming back & he's gotten more lively.
He's grooming himself again & is more like himself. Unfortunately, he's still anemic & underweight, but hopefully, he'll put on more weight.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Target and Walmart also have crock pot liners. I used one to make queso and it was great. I remember soaking it several times before getting all of the queso washed away. With the liners, you just throw it away. You don't even have to wash the inside, unless you accidentally spill some inside.


Pammie, I think it was Sam that gave me the inspiration to try them. They are great!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> I think it would make a great vacation home - one would need to trust they did a good job fastening it to the cliff. think of the unobstructed views you would have - the only thing that would make it better would be to put in a glass floor on the bottom level - you could look down while you bbq'd. --- sam


That would be even better. or worse, depending on how you feel about it in the first place.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad you had a great time on your retreat, Aran. I hope Barack O'Kitty continues to improve.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> for any of you house hunting - although it is only a concept house - it is certainly food for thought. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29127057


Beautiful view but not for me. I wonder if they have taken into consideration that sometimes protruding rocks break off and crash to the ground below. How will they wash their exterior windows?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Well, it's certainly different.


Well Martina, when your house sales is completed, you will need a new place to live......maybe this would be an option for you. LOL


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've been thinking of you. I hope your treatments are going well and not treating you too badly.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I am doing well so far. I've been told that the most common side effects - tiredness and skin irritation-show up after two weeks which would be next week.

I'm trying to get ahead with some meals in the freezer and keeping even with the cleaning and working on simple knitting projects.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Well Martina, when your house sales is completed, you will need a new place to live......maybe this would be an option for you. LOL


We have had lots of houses at the edges of cliffs fall into the sea over here this winter, so I will say "thanks but no thanks" to that idea.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> for any of you house hunting - although it is only a concept house - it is certainly food for thought. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29127057


There was a beautiful home built on Lake Whitney in Texas that had to be demolished because it was built too close to the edge of the hilltop overlooking the lake and was getting ready to fall into the lake. It was probably worth about 1/2 million dollars, and I don't think insurance was going to pay for it. It was a very sad situation. I don't think I would build that house! (Like I could afford it!)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go kate and anyone else interested in crockpot liners. you have to scroll down just a ways. --- sam
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_9?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=crock%20pit%20liners&sprefix=crock+pit%2Caps%2C226


Checked these out on Amazon UK and for the same pack of 4 liners that cost just under $6 in the US, they want £45 (over $70)!! I think I'll be continuing to wash out the crockpot! :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wasn't there a class floor in the tower caren went up - the one that looks like a large sail. in Portsmouth??? --- sam



darowil said:


> David sent me this earlier in the week- stunning views from it, especially where they have 'placed' this one. It's a beutiful section of coast. Not sure how I would feel in it- a glass floor might be a bit much, but I guess you could cover it if you didn't like it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG that picture with the feet up is just precious!


KateB said:


> Lovely to have you back Sam! Really like these recipes, especially the crockpot ones and I must investigate Amazon for liners as I've never seen any big enough in our shops. Had Luke again today so I haven't finished reading last week's KTP, off to do that now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yea we have the liners in the grocery stores.


pammie1234 said:


> Target and Walmart also have crock pot liners. I used one to make queso and it was great. I remember soaking it several times before getting all of the queso washed away. With the liners, you just throw it away. You don't even have to wash the inside, unless you accidentally spill some inside.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I posted on last week TP by mistake so wanted to let you know how much I admire the little dresses you made. Just beautiful.


jknappva said:


> The white one is crocheted and from a booklet: Leisure Arts #4780. The title is "Dressing Up Baby". I made it for my great-niece last year when she thought they were having a girl. It was quite a surprise when she gave birth to a BOY!!
> The funniest thing is I'd just crocheted an a lacy white aghan with pink rosebuds as a wedding gift a couple of months before. I thought this set was so girly and cute I had to make it!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea for the retreat - I used to go to a retreat about an hour out of Coeur d' laine on the lake. it was great. I think about going again but I had gone for about fifteen years so thought it was time to give my space to someone else.

sounds like nothing excites the husband of mathilda - very funny.

looking forward to seeing you at kap.

sam


Aran said:


> I went on a Quaker retreat last weekend & had a wonderful time except for the drive there. Let me just say that driving through Detroit at rush hour was not much fun. My friend Mathilda was getting crabby because I wasn't driving fast enough, and I was getting crabby because I was driving. (I drove so she could leave her car with her husband so he could go to Quaker meeting on Sunday.) On one night, we put on a silly play about Jesus & Lazarus, and guess who got to play Jesus? Yup something about having long hair & a beard seemed to make me a natural. Most of us brought our sheets from our beds for robes. For Doubting Thomas, my friend Kathleen was equipped with a pair of Groucho Marx glasses which had eyebrows that moved up & down if a knob was turned on the nose. We all had a lot of fun. Because women far outnumbered men at the retreat, our leader brought fake facial so that they could look like men, too, and some of them looked really good. Mathilda simply tied her hair in front of her chin to create her own beard. The retreat leader had us studying the Book of John & it was great to hear different points of view.
> 
> In preparation for KAP, I taught my friend Kathleen Helbling how to do the simple cables that I'll be teaching in my mini-workshop, and she's doing beautifully. She brought it to the retreat. Instead of doing a dishcloth, though, she's making a scarf. When I complimented her, she told me that I sounded prouder than if it were my own work. I couldn't say anything to that so I thanked her. A few knitters brought their work to the retreat, and I admired everyone else's work.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hire a window washer. --- sam



pacer said:


> Beautiful view but not for me. I wonder if they have taken into consideration that sometimes protruding rocks break off and crash to the ground below. How will they wash their exterior windows?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh hell no........LOL.....absolutely NOT


thewren said:


> for any of you house hunting - although it is only a concept house - it is certainly food for thought. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29127057


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is you sense of adventure martina? lol --- sam



martina said:


> We have had lots of houses at the edges of cliffs fall into the sea over here this winter, so I will say "thanks but no thanks" to that idea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Holy Smoke...we could send you some far cheaper than that....want us to?



KateB said:


> Checked these out on Amazon UK and for the same pack of 4 liners that cost just under $6 in the US, they want £45 (over $70)!! I think I'll be continuing to wash out the crockpot! :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would at those prices. --- sam



KateB said:


> Checked these out on Amazon UK and for the same pack of 4 liners that cost just under $6 in the US, they want £45 (over $70)!! I think I'll be continuing to wash out the crockpot! :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay now Sam....you're going to get Betty in trouble....her DH is Jim not "norman"......LOL


thewren said:


> betty - good to see you - hope life returns to "norman" real soon - sending you lots of positive energy. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam-glad to know you are ok and not at the "spa". Fabulous recipes as usual. Your hostesses with the most(esses) were fabulous while you gone.

June thank you so much for saying I inspired you for the all in one. I love it!!!!

KateB-Luke is just to darned precious with his feet up on the table. 

Hooray that the afghans are almost finished. Great job ladies. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Going to run, check in later on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwennie - you could wave at all the cruise ships as they went by. and you have a whole cliff top for the dogs to run. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh hell no........LOL.....absolutely NOT


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I keep forgetting to spell check before hitting send. very funny. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now Sam....you're going to get Betty in trouble....her DH is Jim not "norman"......LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had never heard of them until Sam mentioned them quite awhile back.


machriste said:


> Pammie, I think it was Sam that gave me the inspiration to try them. They are great!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody meant to say I love all the purple and brown hats you're making for the infants. So generous.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just checking in do I can find the new party. Welcome back Sam, glad you are safe and sound.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, all. I had a grilled cheese and sweet potato fries and now I am a big full slug. LOL I'm going to sit & knit a bit. Not sure what's on for tomorrow but Sunday we'll be all day at the doin's for the wedding. I only know the bride & groom, the groom's parents and sister, so I don't know how much socializing I'll do. I tend to stay in the background when I can.

Sam, glad you are back and that you & B are well soon. 

Luke is adorable, as always!

Purl, good to see you peeking in and hope the treatments aren't too hard for the remaining time.

Aran, glad you had a good time, but I wouldn't want to drive through Detroit at rush hour, either! We did hit Atlanta at the wrong time once...never again!

I'm sure I wanted to say more, but I am too full to think...so I'll just send hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, Sam great to have you back, you were missed but everybody filled in well for you. 
Had a great day at the Fiber Festival, the dyeing class was so much fun, we played with all kinds of different things to use to dye our wool, I have mine hanging dry, I took pics, but I'll have to download them. The drop spindle class was a blast also, I have a fairly good sized ball of thick and thin yarn. :-D 
But I did figure out what my problem was when I was trying to do it before, finally have my drafting figured out fairly well I think. And I have roving to dye also, I can't wait to play with it. 
Well, I have several pages on last week to catch up and then catch up this week so I'd better get busy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely to have you back Sam! Really like these recipes, especially the crockpot ones and I must investigate Amazon for liners as I've never seen any big enough in our shops. Had Luke again today so I haven't finished reading last week's KTP, off to do that now.


Oh Luke is just too cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Holy Smoke...we could send you some far cheaper than that....want us to?


We could all send her a box and she'd have enough to last for quite a while.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Made French toast this morning-- as much as I enjoy it, you'd think I would make it more often but mornings are usually a rush. Then tonight I baked a small acorn squash for supper (yummy) and that helped warm up the house. We are to get pretty cold tonight, not freeze or frost but COLD. I do NOT want to turn on the furnace if I can avoid it, just too early, but if it drops below what I keep the house in winter, I may have to.

Spent the afternoon finishing up the second KAP favor and then finishing up a new item for the Art Center. I'll try to post a pix once I get a camera. I did find out my old camera's screen had died and can't be fixed. Also found that the camera I think I want is the same price at WalMart as it is at Staples and I like Staples better. Just didn't have one in stock right now. They'll let me know when they do.

Sam, the recipes look great, good to have you back. Your subs did a great job, had good stuff, too. I'm tired so closing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Posted on last week's but you might want to get some mole skin to put over your toe when you have to wear shoes.


Sorlenna said:


> Hi, all. I had a grilled cheese and sweet potato fries and now I am a big full slug. LOL I'm going to sit & knit a bit. Not sure what's on for tomorrow but Sunday we'll be all day at the doin's for the wedding. I only know the bride & groom, the groom's parents and sister, so I don't know how much socializing I'll do. I tend to stay in the background when I can.
> 
> Sam, glad you are back and that you & B are well soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sat at the embroidery machine for the entire day today and am now pretty tired. Think I'll head on to bed. Blessings and prayers for everyone. Sam good to have you back. TTYL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Aran, glad you had a good time, but I wouldn't want to drive through Detroit at rush hour, either! We did hit Atlanta at the wrong time once...never again!


Louisville, KY, at 5pm on a work day, is not a big thrill to drive through either-- Ask me how I know?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> next to the wheel I think the crockpot is the second most important invention. one of the stoves my mother had when I was growing up had a burner that you could push down and a specially made pan/lid went into it - kind of a slow cooker - we had more than one meal of spare ribs/sauer kraut out of it. --- sam


My grandma had a stove like that, never saw another one like it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Welcome back Sam. What a bumper pack of recipes. Love all the veggie ones. I have a question - are your snow peas what we call sugarsnap peas? I like the idea of one pot recipes, anything to save time! I'm back at DDs in charge of chickens and dogs again but also have two teenage grands to feed as well. My 15yr old GS has hollow legs when it comes to food!


Snow peas & sugar snaps are different from the garden but in recipes I'm sure they would be interchangeable. Snow peas have to be eaten when young & are very flat, snap peas are fleshier (is that a word?) and even when the peas are filled still taste great. I only grow snap peas anymore as I much prefer them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> for any of you house hunting - although it is only a concept house - it is certainly food for thought. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29127057


Wow, can't imagine living in something like that. Can't imagine they can insurance.
Hope you & Bentley are feeling better soon. Seems like there are always bugs floating around as soon as school starts.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We have had a little cool spell today. It is so pleasant outside I would almost like to sleep there. But, not a good place for a bed and I don't have a lot of grass, so I'll just stick to my bed.

Went to the Dr. yesterday, and I told him I wasn't sleeping very well. It is probably too much caffein, but then I mentioned that my dogs sleep with me. He just said that that is frowned upon! I told him it was not an option to try to move them to the floor. I sure wouldn't sleep with all of the crying going on! The dogs would probably be barking!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

June, your baby gifts are beautiful, 
Sorleena, love the blue shawl, another to add to my to-do list.
Martina, hope the house sale goes well, you will be glad to have things settled.
Rookie, looks like you have quite a list of canning in the plans. Could you share your recipe for cocktail sauce, please.

Sam, your replacements have done a great job while you were on vacation but it is good to see you back.
Lots of interesting recipes again this week. You always come up with great things.

I am really tired tonight, I got home from my trip to Toronto at 4am this morning after getting up at 4am my time to attend the days lectures. It was quite an interesting 2 days . The research project is about new & better ways to deliver cancer treatment to Canadians. Some of the reasearchers a looking into genetic cancers, others just into new treatments. I am there give them a rural perspective on things that city people wouldn't think of(like remembering we don't all live down the street & 8 am appointments are not really a good idea & they maybe should put somethng in place so patients don't drive 3 or4 hrs only to be told their blood counts are too low & they can't have their treatment)
I met lots of interesting & very nice people. Now I will have to participate in teleconferences monthly & go to another meeting this time next year. I hope I can give worthwhile input.
next time I don't think I will travel home the nit after the day long meeting, I'm beat today.
We only got a few flakes of snow here but it was cold,-4 so now I can clean up the flower beds & garden as most is dead. It is supposed to get nicer as the week goes on so hopefully we will get the combine rolling soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Louisville, KY, at 5pm on a work day, is not a big thrill to drive through either-- Ask me how I know?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think I've been through Louisville maybe 3 times in my whole life? Cincinnati's a nightmare, too, with those crazy exits on the left. :shock: I hate city driving (one reason I LOVE working at home--my commute is from the coffee pot to the computer).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Went to the Dr. yesterday, and I told him I wasn't sleeping very well. It is probably too much caffein, but then I mentioned that my dogs sleep with me. He just said that that is frowned upon! I told him it was not an option to try to move them to the floor. I sure wouldn't sleep with all of the crying going on! The dogs would probably be barking!


My pets have always slept with me. I think I sleep better with a dog or a cat.

We're down to 55F--good sleeping weather as long as my feet don't get cold.

Bonnie, thanks for your kind words on the shawl. I think what you are doing with the committee is wonderful.

I'm off to bandage my toe and find some socks to sleep in...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> where is you sense of adventure martina? lol --- sam


My sense of adventure stops short of fatal, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

city folks just don't understand living in rural areas - good for you on your input - they do need to meet the needs of rural patients and make it easier for them to get it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> June, your baby gifts are beautiful,
> Sorleena, love the blue shawl, another to add to my to-do list.
> Martina, hope the house sale goes well, you will be glad to have things settled.
> Rookie, looks like you have quite a list of canning in the plans. Could you share your recipe for cocktail sauce, please.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

57° at 1:30AM - I did have the heat on for a while this evening - it was just too cool to sit and i'm not ready to pile on the clothes quite yet. --- sam


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sat at the embroidery machine for the entire day today and am now pretty tired. Think I'll head on to bed. Blessings and prayers for everyone. Sam good to have you back. TTYL


Frequently I have two machines running when I do machine embroidery. I try to sew the projects together during the time when there is a long color run. I can still keep an eye on it and get other sewing done at the same time. I don't like to do regular sewing on my embroidery machine as it is too high but I don't have another table shorter that is strong enough for my machine. Besides, I just like sewing machine. Have several. I even have the tredle machine that my father's baby clothes were made on.
A real prize of mine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Beautiful view but not for me. I wonder if they have taken into consideration that sometimes protruding rocks break off and crash to the ground below. How will they wash their exterior windows?


Yes they did address the issue of cliffs collapsing- very long steel girders into the cliff. Can tell how rarely I wash my windows as it didn't occur to me to worry about this aspect!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Checked these out on Amazon UK and for the same pack of 4 liners that cost just under $6 in the US, they want £45 (over $70)!! I think I'll be continuing to wash out the crockpot! :shock:


I simply put mine in the dishwasher and it needs no more attention. Better than chucking out something everytime I use it (or paying those prices. No idea what the cost is like here).

I've just booked two train trips in NZ for November- Chritschurch to Greymouth on the Transalpine and then from Christchurch to Wellington (this includes a ferry) as well as a coach/crusie on Milford Sound. David wanted to know if I had a budget for NZ. Told him that these are the most expensive extras we are doing but especially the first train (meant to be one of th ebest train journeys in the world for scenery) and the cruise are well nigh unmissable. And we have to take the ferry (or fly) so may as well add the train to it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Okay now Sam....you're going to get Betty in trouble....her DH is Jim not "norman"......LOL
thewren wrote:
betty - good to see you - hope life returns to "norman" real soon - sending you lots of positive energy. --- sam

And clearly Sam is planning on performing a miracle


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I keep forgetting to spell check before hitting send. very funny. --- sam


Thats OK Sam we have all been guilty of that! And it does add some hilarity to the KTP in case we need it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is supposed to get nicer as the week goes on so hopefully we will get the combine rolling soon.


You are doing such great work. I haven't made the cocktail sauce before so we'll see how this turns out. I tend to stay with the tried and true and tested for safety recipes.

http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipes/grandmas-chili-sauce


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lovely to have you back Sam! Really like these recipes, especially the crockpot ones and I must investigate Amazon for liners as I've never seen any big enough in our shops. Had Luke again today so I haven't finished reading last week's KTP, off to do that now.


Love that picture - born to take life easy!! 
I've been wondering about crockpot liners too. Lakeland might be another source. Can't say I've noticed them in our supermarkets though. Let me know if you have any luck.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> for any of you house hunting - although it is only a concept house - it is certainly food for thought. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29127057


Nope!! Don't fancy cleaning the windows and you'd never get a window cleaner to come and do the outsides!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Snow peas & sugar snaps are different from the garden but in recipes I'm sure they would be interchangeable. Snow peas have to be eaten when young & are very flat, snap peas are fleshier (is that a word?) and even when the peas are filled still taste great. I only grow snap peas anymore as I much prefer them.


Maybe what we call mangetout


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> for any of you house hunting - although it is only a concept house - it is certainly food for thought. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29127057


Now that really is living dangerously, but what a concept!!
Welcome back, Sam. As others have said, we were very beautifully hosted by our ladies but still welcome your return. Hope you aren't still feeling so tired.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Luke is just so cute. Love those little feet propped on the table!
> Junek


What a lovely portrait of Luke at repose.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Holy Smoke...we could send you some far cheaper than that....want us to?


Thanks for the offer Jeanette, but I had another look and Reynolds themselves are selling them for £5 ($8) so I've ordered some. Don't know how the other lot get away with asking for £45!! :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good to hear from you Aran, but sorry about poor Barack-o-Kitty. I hope he continues to improve; its hard seeing our pets suffer.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Well Martina, when your house sales is completed, you will need a new place to live......maybe this would be an option for you. LOL


And if you live there we will have to hold a KAP there..... :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We could all send her a box and she'd have enough to last for quite a while.


You lot are so helpful and generous! :thumbup: Thankfully I found a much cheaper source than the original one I saw. I don't know why they're not in the shops over here as we have crockpots and plenty of recipe books for them, but no liners. :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> June, your baby gifts are beautiful,
> Sorleena, love the blue shawl, another to add to my to-do list.
> Martina, hope the house sale goes well, you will be glad to have things settled.
> Rookie, looks like you have quite a list of canning in the plans. Could you share your recipe for cocktail sauce, please.
> ...


That sounds like a really interesting job, Bonnie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love that picture - born to take life easy!!
> I've been wondering about crockpot liners too. Lakeland might be another source. Can't say I've noticed them in our supermarkets though. Let me know if you have any luck.


Found them on Amazon, but make sure it's Reynolds themselves you're buying from....the price will give you a clue! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> What a lovely portrait of Luke at repose.


He finished his lunch, pushed the table away from him and put his feet up! I'm blaming his dad! :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well hey there Sam. Great to have you back. I hope you get over your bad cold quickly. Thanks for starting us on another week. 

We are having sunny days here... about 17c, I would like it a bit warmer though. It will come soon enough I guess. Spent some time in the garden today shifting some forget me knots from the back yard to the front to fill in some spaces. 

Hugs to all. I am off to read on...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey, I was up early to go and stand at the end of my road to watch the tour of Britain cycle race go past. Loads of cyclists as well a motobikes and support cars.

Nice to see you backSam, hope you have a good time in Seattle.

Londy came over yesterday and we talked through the last bits and pieces for our holiday, I think we are just about organized!

Hope everyone is having a good week end. Sending you lots of healing vibes and hugs.

Saturday photos...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is your embroidery machine a single needle? I have an old Husqvarna Rose too but it needs repair as well as all my plain sewing machines (3 or 4). The only thing I don't like about sewing on my embroidery machine is having to remove the unit but a small price to pay for this good machine. (Not that the machine was a small price mind you....dang they are expensive.)



Railyn said:


> Frequently I have two machines running when I do machine embroidery. I try to sew the projects together during the time when there is a long color run. I can still keep an eye on it and get other sewing done at the same time. I don't like to do regular sewing on my embroidery machine as it is too high but I don't have another table shorter that is strong enough for my machine. Besides, I just like sewing machine. Have several. I even have the tredle machine that my father's baby clothes were made on.
> A real prize of mine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder if it could have been a typo on the price?


KateB said:


> Thanks for the offer Jeanette, but I had another look and Reynolds themselves are selling them for £5 ($8) so I've ordered some. Don't know how the other lot get away with asking for £45!! :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it is a pleasant 71F (realfeel temp 78) outside and suppose to be in the low-mid 80 here. Good chance of rain/thunderstorms today. I can live with low to mid 80s; not quite as humid then either after it rains.


sugarsugar said:


> Well hey there Sam. Great to have you back. I hope you get over your bad cold quickly. Thanks for starting us on another week.
> 
> We are having sunny days here... about 17c, I would like it a bit warmer though. It will come soon enough I guess. Spent some time in the garden today shifting some forget me knots from the back yard to the front to fill in some spaces.
> 
> Hugs to all. I am off to read on...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lovely to have you back Sam! Really like these recipes, especially the crockpot ones and I must investigate Amazon for liners as I've never seen any big enough in our shops. Had Luke again today so I haven't finished reading last week's KTP, off to do that now.


Lol. So cute.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Louisville, KY, at 5pm on a work day, is not a big thrill to drive through either-- Ask me how I know?
> 
> Ohio Joy


We went to Louisville, KY once for a square dance convention-- thing I remember about it was their exit signs were right on top of the exit and even with 2 of us watching, we missed one exit. Unlike most other places, we couldn't just get off at the next one and loop back to the right one-- oh, no, and the next exit was in a terrible part of town, scary stuff.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you get a chance to to today's Daily Digest and check out "The Secret Lives of Sheep". Hilarious!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandma had a stove like that, never saw another one like it.


My mom's first electric stove had one of those and we loved it. We had just gotten rural electricity, probably about 1947 and everything was such a treat. We'd had home-generated electricity (lights only) for some time but couldn't run refrig/stove/etc.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam...Welcome Back. So glad you had a vacation and I haven't even read your first post yet, was still on last KTP, so here are posts for there and now to read your post. Wow, 9 pages behind already.

Julie...Glad to hear you found the lady at the Tribunal helpful. I know it has been a long hard search to find the help you need. How wonderful that you found some people to write letters for you. You are in my prayers dear friend. Big Hugs and hope you get the rest you need so you will be strong for your trip mentally and physically.

June...Beautiful knitting and so special with the flowers edging the one. Wonderful that you can help your DD this way as she doesn't have much money for buying things and does so much for you. I'm sure she really appreciated your beautiful results. So loving and thoughtful of you.

Darowil...You certainly are making the most of your trip to KAP. How wonderful to see David's mom and then to see sugarsugar and I'm imagining some hugs and kisses for the wee little love. Amazing that your brother has other guests that week but it never rains but it pours that way. Oooh taking in the woolen mills will be a great experience too. It sounds like a fabulous way to start out KAP Downunder. Thanks for the answer on the viruses.

Sorlenna...I hurt just thinking of your toe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam...Sorry to hear Bentley has a cold and that you caught it too. I know colds are very serious for you. Yes, it sure does seem babies get their ears infected so often when they get colds. We love raspberries too and sometimes they are exceptional. Love that smoothie. Mmmmmm good. Just did cucumbers like that recipe only with a white fig vinegar. So good. While you were away I did an Emeril Lagasse cucumber soup. Great way to use up all the cucumbers I had. Love zucchini too. The restaurant we went to last night had zucchini frites and they serve them with their special spaghetti sauce. Wow were they ever good. Can't wait to try some of your recipes. That stew sounds so good. Will have to try the black bean hummus too. Lovely to have you back but it was nice to know you were able to make your trip out to Washington and be with friends you miss. Hope it was all you wished for and more.

As for the diabetes 2, I so far beat that one. I was pre-diabetic but cut out all sugar. No longer pre-diabetic. However, one thing I learned is that although I cut out all sugar, carbs are a big thing too. :roll: My favorite food group is probably carbs, although my tastes are finally starting to change, but I could eat potato in any form and pasta, I could eat many times a week, so have cut back on that too, but still my weakness. Changing the diet really made the difference though. Now if I want dessert, I do like you and reach for the raspberries or frozen fruit to put through the juicer and comes out like sorbet with no sugar added. Mmmmmm, it is wonderful. I usually put some cinnamon on top too. Peanut butter is a weakness too and I probably have that daily. Not the best thing for my weight but so satisfying.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think it would make a great vacation home - one would need to trust they did a good job fastening it to the cliff. think of the unobstructed views you would have - the only thing that would make it better would be to put in a glass floor on the bottom level - you could look down while you bbq'd. --- sam


Sam, my dear, as someone who is afraid of standing on anything higher than a kitchen chair, with all respect, I think you've lost your mind!! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> If you get a chance to to today's Daily Digest and check out "The Secret Lives of Sheep". Hilarious!!!


These are just so funny-- what a creative mind the woman has. I was crying from laughing so hard.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> I went on a Quaker retreat last weekend & had a wonderful time except for the drive there. Let me just say that driving through Detroit at rush hour was not much fun. My friend Mathilda was getting crabby because I wasn't driving fast enough, and I was getting crabby because I was driving. (I drove so she could leave her car with her husband so he could go to Quaker meeting on Sunday.) On one night, we put on a silly play about Jesus & Lazarus, and guess who got to play Jesus? Yup something about having long hair & a beard seemed to make me a natural. Most of us brought our sheets from our beds for robes. For Doubting Thomas, my friend Kathleen was equipped with a pair of Groucho Marx glasses which had eyebrows that moved up & down if a knob was turned on the nose. We all had a lot of fun. Because women far outnumbered men at the retreat, our leader brought fake facial so that they could look like men, too, and some of them looked really good. Mathilda simply tied her hair in front of her chin to create her own beard. The retreat leader had us studying the Book of John & it was great to hear different points of view.
> 
> In preparation for KAP, I taught my friend Kathleen Helbling how to do the simple cables that I'll be teaching in my mini-workshop, and she's doing beautifully. She brought it to the retreat. Instead of doing a dishcloth, though, she's making a scarf. When I complimented her, she told me that I sounded prouder than if it were my own work. I couldn't say anything to that so I thanked her. A few knitters brought their work to the retreat, and I admired everyone else's work.
> 
> ...


You always have such interesting notes, Aran. It sounds like a really fun weekend except for the rush hour traffic...Always a nightmare.
Praying for good health for Barack O'Kitty. A couple if years ago, I took my cat to the vet because she'd stopped eating and was throwing up several times a day. The vet completely missed the hairball that showed up as a shadow on the x-ray. A day later after the medicine from the vet hadn't made a difference, I got a handful of grass for her. Within a half hour she managed to throw up the hair ball. She was fine after that. She gets a treat of grass a couple of times a week now!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I am doing well so far. I've been told that the most common side effects - tiredness and skin irritation-show up after two weeks which would be next week.
> 
> I'm trying to get ahead with some meals in the freezer and keeping even with the cleaning and working on simple knitting projects.


I'm keeping you in my heart and prayers.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> for any of you house hunting - although it is only a concept house - it is certainly food for thought. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29127057


Wow, looking at it from the outside...No Way!!! Must admit though, that view from inside is AMAZING.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> There was a beautiful home built on Lake Whitney in Texas that had to be demolished because it was built too close to the edge of the hilltop overlooking the lake and was getting ready to fall into the lake. It was probably worth about 1/2 million dollars, and I don't think insurance was going to pay for it. It was a very sad situation. I don't think I would build that house! (Like I could afford it!)


I remember seeing that on the news. If I remember correctly, it was fairly new.
Every time we have a major nor'easter or coastal storm, people lose houses on the Outer Banks in North Carolina. They don't seem to realise that sand bar will eventually disappear back into the Atlantic!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering if Semolina would be appropriate to substitute?- that cooks up granular but not exactly crunchy.


Not sure if this photo will be big enough to see, but it looks like wheat berries cooked to me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I wonder if it could have been a typo on the price?


No, because the same company had an advert for a bigger pack (12) at £57.....$92!!! :shock:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I posted on last week TP by mistake so wanted to let you know how much I admire the little dresses you made. Just beautiful.


Thank you, Gwen. I don't have a reason to make baby items often. And they're so quick and easy to make.
After the Christmas knitting is done, I'm going to check into making baby and children's items for the women's shelter. But first have to find out where it is and what they can use!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now Sam....you're going to get Betty in trouble....her DH is Jim not "norman"......LOL


ROFLMAO!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sam-glad to know you are ok and not at the "spa". Fabulous recipes as usual. Your hostesses with the most(esses) were fabulous while you gone.
> 
> June thank you so much for saying I inspired you for the all in one. I love it!!!!
> 
> ...


It's true, Mel. If you hadn't shown us the pictures of the ones you made, I wouldn't known about them. Of course, it took me a lot longer than it took you to make it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Snow peas & sugar snaps are different from the garden but in recipes I'm sure they would be interchangeable. Snow peas have to be eaten when young & are very flat, snap peas are fleshier (is that a word?) and even when the peas are filled still taste great. I only grow snap peas anymore as I much prefer them.


I'm with you. I'm not fond of snow peas but love the baby peas. We always just called them garden peas.
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> wasn't there a class floor in the tower caren went up - the one that looks like a large sail. in Portsmouth??? --- sam


Yes, Sam, that was the Spinnaker Tower. We visited the Portsmouth Royal Naval Dockyard recently, and it is right next door. We didn't go up, as my brother-in-law suffers from vertigo. It gave me a good excuse, as I am not fond of heights, either. We did visit, among other things, the 'Mary Rose', which was fascinating.

I am not sure that I would bother with liners for the slow-cooker: food never gets burnt on, so the pot is never difficult to clean. I do have a feeling that I may have seen them in the past in the Lakeland catalogue, but I don't recall seeing them lately.

We have just had a lovely few days away. We visited the Westmoreland Show, held near Kendal. This was very much like the Agricultural Shows I remember from when I was young: so many of these events have turned into little more than gift fairs, but this was the real things, with lots of animals and farm machinery. We also had a trip to the Blackpool illuminations, which made a pleasant evening out.

While we were away, I managed to knit a few Innocent Smoothie hats. Is anyone else doing any this year? For non-UK TP members, this is a charity campaign to raise money for Age UK. Supporters knit tiny hats, which are then fitted on to bottles of fruit smoothies which are sold in the supermarkets.25p of the price of each bottle is donated to the charity. It is a great way to use up all those small oddments of yarn that we all accumulate!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now Sam....you're going to get Betty in trouble....her DH is Jim not "norman"......LOL


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I love it. Putting some excitement into her life. :wink:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We have had a little cool spell today. It is so pleasant outside I would almost like to sleep there. But, not a good place for a bed and I don't have a lot of grass, so I'll just stick to my bed.
> 
> Went to the Dr. yesterday, and I told him I wasn't sleeping very well. It is probably too much caffein, but then I mentioned that my dogs sleep with me. He just said that that is frowned upon! I told him it was not an option to try to move them to the floor. I sure wouldn't sleep with all of the crying going on! The dogs would probably be barking!


And there speaks a person without a fur-baby!! My cat has slept with me since I got her over 12 years ago. When she was tiny kitten, she slept in the carrier. She was so small I was afraid I'd roll over on her. Now I don't even notice her.
Junek


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that you've been under the weather since your return..hopefully you'll have a speedy recovery. You outdid yourself on the recipes, they all sound "yummy"..Hopefully the floor will be the one you want and no problems this time. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in do I can find the new party. Welcome back Sam, glad you are safe and sound.


Have a safe trip. Didn't realize it was so far away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sat at the embroidery machine for the entire day today and am now pretty tired. Think I'll head on to bed. Blessings and prayers for everyone. Sam good to have you back. TTYL


Gwen...You are amazing. I'll bet you are tired. Can't wait to see what you have done. Always something wonderful and so creative.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm with you. I'm not fond of snow peas but love the baby peas. We always just called them garden peas.
> Junek


Your "garden peas" and "baby peas" are not the same as sugar snap peas, which have edible pods. The sugar snaps are great to eat raw, I personally don't care for them in a cooked dish as they start splitting. If I'm doing Chinese, I love having the snow peas but want them just barely cooked.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, I was up early to go and stand at the end of my road to watch the tour of Britain cycle race go past. Loads of cyclists as well a motobikes and support cars.
> 
> Nice to see you backSam, hope you have a good time in Seattle.
> 
> ...


Watching the cyclists looked interesting.. you sure had beautiful weather when you were on France! 
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> My sense of adventure stops short of fatal, Sam.


Ooooh good way of expressing that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> 57° at 1:30AM - I did have the heat on for a while this evening - it was just too cool to sit and i'm not ready to pile on the clothes quite yet. --- sam


Cold here too Sam. Brrrrr. No bare feet today but nice warm slippers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes they did address the issue of cliffs collapsing- very long steel girders into the cliff. Can tell how rarely I wash my windows as it didn't occur to me to worry about this aspect!


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Officially we have 38 degrees this morning-- May have to bring in houseplants before KAP. On the other hand, we are to be up to 85 by mid-week. 30 to 40 degree daytime diff in 48 hrs isn't fun. I ended up turning on the furnace.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j...I was just wondering how you were. So glad you got the fireplace put in. That sounds wonderful. Your garden sounds great too. I tried raspberries and they died. Think I had to go out of town and they didn't get watered. Glad you were more successful. When I lived on the farm they grew like weeks so never had to plant them there. Had wild grapes, cultivated grapes, mulberries, elderberries, raspberries, quince, and currants, which were lovely on top of cheesecake. I do miss all the berries. Hope you are settled in now and will soon enjoy a bit of fabric on those windows.

Purl2diva...Sure can understand how the crock pot is perfect with your 40 min. drive ea. way for treatments. Speaking of treatments, hope you are feeling alright. How are you feeling? I just saw your post saying to expect side effects after 2 weeks. Hope yours will be mild to none.

Sam...I didn't know a gas fireplace would be cheaper than baseboard heat. Hmmmm....we have a fireplace but a wood one and I think most of the heat escapes up the chimney. Someday it will be something we look into. My mom bought a small free standing electric fireplace and it takes the chill off for her and looks lovely too. Doesn't take up much room at all.

Brighteyes...That has been way too hot. I love weather in the 70's.:thumbup: Glad you are getting some relief.

Kate...Tears fill my eyes as I remember those precious times when the grandchildren were little. Miss those days. Mind you, they aren't grown yet, but no longer toddlers and one will enter the teen years in another year. Luke looks so adorable and very relaxed. Precious moments.

Bulldog...Hope you are ok. Nice that you stopped by.

AZ...I'm thinking perhaps you are with DH now for surgery? If not, just know I think of you both.

Aran...Sorry to hear your kitty was sick. Do they know what caused it? I think if I had a pet I would make their food as I don't trust this food from China. Your retreat sounds wonderful. Too funny about not keeping the wife and their responses.:XD: :XD: :XD: 

Poledra...Sounds like a great experience at the Fiber Festival and what did you figure out about the drop spindle? Can't wait to see the pictures.

Kansas g-ma...French toast, DH's favorite. He would even eat it for supper. Hope you can get your camera soon.

Bonnie...Wow those are such good points to bring to their attention. So helpful. Oh my but you surely would be tired. Definitely too much to make a trip with jet lag after a full day.

Went to dinner last night with BFF and each table on the deck had a heater and they had great fabric with clear plastic, good quality, so we sat outside and actually got so warm we had to take our jackets off. The sun had come out and it was beautiful. She really enjoyed herself so much and after eating we went down and sat on a bench at the Bay and gabbed till the sun was almost down and she had to leave. A lovely evening. When she got there I had a glass of wine in her spot. She loved that I did that. I told her I hoped she wanted it but I would have drunk it if she didn't. LOL

Not caught up yet, just on pg.#7 but that's pretty good. See y'all later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Sam, my dear, as someone who is afraid of standing on anything higher than a kitchen chair, with all respect, I think you've lost your mind!! LOL!!
> Junek


Me too! No way, no how, not for any amount of money would I even visit in that house.!! :shock:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> It's true, Mel. If you hadn't shown us the pictures of the ones you made, I wouldn't known about them. Of course, it took me a lot longer than it took you to make it!
> Junek


Have you seen the newest pattern with the sleeves? It was posted on Ravelry recently.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I love it. Putting some excitement into her life. :wink:


As if Betty needs any more excitement in her life right now! Glad that the weather is cooling down for us right now as I know her home has been much hotter since losing the trees.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning it is raining this morning. Stopping by to check in briefly before the day starts to get busy. 

Today's coffee and a couple along with a view of a very small portion of the gardens here. 

Soothing thoughts and energy for all, along with gentle hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> He finished his lunch, pushed the table away from him and put his feet up! I'm blaming his dad! :lol:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning it is raining this morning. Stopping by to check in briefly before the day starts to get busy.
> 
> Today's coffee and a couple along with a view of a very small portion of the gardens here.
> 
> Soothing thoughts and energy for all, along with gentle hugs.


Great looking coffee, hope you have a good day, it's 33F here this morning we have sun today and it's supposed to get to almost 70F, after the last few days of cold wet it's a nice change. Hugs!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to get ready to go out to the fairgrounds to todays portion of the Fiber Festival, we aren't taking any classes today, just going to visit all the vendors. 
Wishing everyone a good/safe day. 
Hugs and positive thoughts going out to everyone.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam and welcome back. I am so jealous of your 55 degrees...we are in the high 90's, no rain and just staying put with the air blasting through the house. Even the beach will be quite hot. All your recipes sound terrific but our cooking has been brought to cottage cheese, cut up fruit, sandwiches and the like. Lots of green salads with grilled chicken or ahi and that is about it. Lots of lemonade as well or ice water. Good to have you back.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Now you are bragging...I so wish I were in Wyoming!!!! So hot in our neck of the woods.


Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to get ready to go out to the fairgrounds to todays portion of the Fiber Festival, we aren't taking any classes today, just going to visit all the vendors.
> Wishing everyone a good/safe day.
> Hugs and positive thoughts going out to everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great looking coffee, hope you have a good day, it's 33F here this morning we have sun today and it's supposed to get to almost 70F, after the last few days of cold wet it's a nice change. Hugs!!!


It is 7.7c/64f at 9:41am. Going to be an interesting day. 
Thanks for the hugs and hugs back to you.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome home Sam. We all missed you but your substitutes really did an excellent job. So, thanks ladies.
You wrote such an excellent newsletter this time! - especially with everything going on in your life.Wonderful! I loved it. 
P.S. I. too prefer coffee. Matter of fact I get special coffee from a family coffee business from the mid-west. It's a bit pricy but every swallow is divine. Well worth it to me.

Again, welcome back to your friends homes.
Sarah


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

As oy your Carnitas reciepe....been making it in crock pot/slow cooker for years. We use boneless country style pork ribs instead. Less fat overall, although it can be fatty which I scoop off at the end. We use a can or bottle of beer, an orange quartered with some of the zest too, about a Tbsp. A chopped up jalapeño, a chopped up yellow onion, garlic to suit ...we use about 3 cloves....I brown the meat first then plop it in a slow cooker with the liner,absolutely, veggies, etc. on top, add the beer and cook for 6, 7, 8 hours dependent upon amount of meat. My slow cooker does a great job on low in 7 hours.

Oh I always toss in some cilantro tied with a string and remove at the end. 
Then we have it one night over polenta, one night burritos, one night with BBQ sauce on rolls. LOVE carnitas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam...Welcome Back. So glad you had a vacation and I haven't even read your first post yet, was still on last KTP, so here are posts for there and now to read your post. Wow, 9 pages behind already.
> 
> Julie...Glad to hear you found the lady at the Tribunal helpful. I know it has been a long hard search to find the help you need. How wonderful that you found some people to write letters for you. You are in my prayers dear friend. Big Hugs and hope you get the rest you need so you will be strong for your trip mentally and physically.
> 
> ...


Things are a bit at sixes and sevens now- I won't be able to stay with Joy- she has chipped a bone in her ankle- I will still go over though- will just have to find alternative accommodation. Lupe has, as I feared, apparently persuaded Fale that he wants to divorce me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure if this photo will be big enough to see, but it looks like wheat berries cooked to me.


Wheat berries- are just the unmilled wheat- semolina is definitely processed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am heartbroken for you. All my prayers.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Just looking at that house hanging there made me feel queezy. Did anyone ever live in it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am heartbroken for you. All my prayers.


I had feared it was what they were aiming at- but it was a bit nasty when it turned out to be so- but I will still try to get the Independent Guardian appointed- he needs to have someone outside the family to hear him, in my opinion. Thanks Norma, for the prayers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> next to the wheel I think the crockpot is the second most important invention. one of the stoves my mother had when I was growing up had a burner that you could push down and a specially made pan/lid went into it - kind of a slow cooker - we had more than one meal of spare ribs/sauer kraut out of it. --- sam


~~~I remember that! We had one, too! Wow..talk about cobwebs in the brain. That is an OLD memory! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely to have you back Sam! Really like these recipes, especially the crockpot ones and I must investigate Amazon for liners as I've never seen any big enough in our shops. Had Luke again today so I haven't finished reading last week's KTP, off to do that now.


~~~Too cute!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are a bit at sixes and sevens now- I won't be able to stay with Joy- she has chipped a bone in her ankle- I will still go over though- will just have to find alternative accommodation. Lupe has, as I feared, apparently persuaded Fale that he wants to divorce me.


That is unbelievably cruel. Can Fale be considered legally competent to take such a step? I hope for both your sakes that some independent person can speak to Fale when he is not being influenced by Lupe. There seems to be no limit to her desire to cause hurt and harm.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FYI -- you may not be able to find out where the shelter is --- they tend to be kept quiet so that the abusers can't find them. Our township office collects things for the charity at the shelter and someone comes and gets the items (toiletries,diapers, etc. are also in much need) and I'm not sure if even the coordinators at the township office know the location of the shelter(s). Sad, but necessary precaution. It's a wonderful way to give back to the community.



jknappva said:


> Thank you, Gwen. I don't have a reason to make baby items often. And they're so quick and easy to make.
> After the Christmas knitting is done, I'm going to check into making baby and children's items for the women's shelter. But first have to find out where it is and what they can use!
> Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> for any of you house hunting - although it is only a concept house - it is certainly food for thought. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29127057


Holy Cow! I don't think I would sleep a wink! Much as I love the sound of crashing waves! Yikes!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are a bit at sixes and sevens now- I won't be able to stay with Joy- she has chipped a bone in her ankle- I will still go over though- will just have to find alternative accommodation. Lupe has, as I feared, apparently persuaded Fale that he wants to divorce me.


I am so sorry to hear this. You can only try , Julie, or totally give up. Which you do is up to you to decide, but we are with you in thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is unbelievably cruel. Can Fale be considered legally competent to take such a step? I hope for both your sakes that some independent person can speak to Fale when he is not being influenced by Lupe. There seems to be no limit to her desire to cause hurt and harm.


There seems no limit to their cruelty- they were claiming that I should have been prepared to stay with Fale- but how can one trust a family like that. I have proof coming by letter that he was considered to have Alzheimers by one Specialist, as far back as 2011. Which actually invalidates both my Power of Attorney and the one Lupe managed to get last year. That one is doubly invalidated because she has control of his money.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> We went to Louisville, KY once for a square dance convention-- thing I remember about it was their exit signs were right on top of the exit and even with 2 of us watching, we missed one exit. Unlike most other places, we couldn't just get off at the next one and loop back to the right one-- oh, no, and the next exit was in a terrible part of town, scary stuff.


We fly into Louiseville airport and are staying in Sellersberg when we first arrive in America.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sarah - I'm sad to say that I don't know of any coffee business in the Midwest and I live here....please let us in on this secret. I'm definitely a coffee drinker.



Sarah Chana said:


> Welcome home Sam. We all missed you but your substitutes really did an excellent job. So, thanks ladies.
> You wrote such an excellent newsletter this time! - especially with everything going on in your life.Wonderful! I loved it.
> P.S. I. too prefer coffee. Matter of fact I get special coffee from a family coffee business from the mid-west. It's a bit pricy but every swallow is divine. Well worth it to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. You can only try , Julie, or totally give up. Which you do is up to you to decide, but we are with you in thoughts. Hugs.


I have decided to go ahead with this trip in October. I may not accomplish much- but at least I will have tried. Thanks so much, Martina for the thoughts and hugs!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Louisville is a very pretty city...and being from the UK, the driving and road signage will seem foreign to you anyway---then when you get into Indiana, you'll see that in the US, usually the exits are to the right...but there's always an exception so it's always necessary to be on the alert.



PurpleFi said:


> We fly into Louiseville airport and are staying in Sellersberg when we first arrive in America.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie - so sorry for this turn of events. You used the term "they" so evidently Lupe has cohorts in this cruelty. I can't say I'm surprise; this seemed to be her intent all along.

I agree that there should be an outside party looking after how he's being treated and influenced...to at least make sure that he's getting the necessary care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - so sorry for this turn of events. You used the term "they" so evidently Lupe has cohorts in this cruelty. I can't say I'm surprise; this seemed to be her intent all along.
> 
> I agree that there should be an outside party looking after how he's being treated and influenced...to at least make sure that he's getting the necessary care.


Just the first time it has been voiced- it seems that she and Elisa at least think this is the answer- and yet Elisa has admitted that he gets upset when I am mentioned- yet claims he has forgotten the last 22 years. I am fortunate that I have people prepared to back me up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aran, glad you had great retreat. Prayers for Barack O'Kitty.
Martina, love your comeback to Sam.
Daralene, glad your dinner with BFF so lovely.
Mindy, your recipe sounds great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time to try and rest again for a bit- can't say it has been the best day of my life- but I don't believe Fale has changed to the extent they are claiming. Chances of having time with him on my own are unfortunately very remote- I have a lot to try and organise in the two weeks left.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to get ready to go out to the fairgrounds to todays portion of the Fiber Festival, we aren't taking any classes today, just going to visit all the vendors.
> Wishing everyone a good/safe day.
> Hugs and positive thoughts going out to everyone.


Have fun, which I know you will. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are a bit at sixes and sevens now- I won't be able to stay with Joy- she has chipped a bone in her ankle- I will still go over though- will just have to find alternative accommodation. Lupe has, as I feared, apparently persuaded Fale that he wants to divorce me.


WHAT!!!! They are trying to keep you from coming for sure. Just can't believe you can't stay with Joy. Wouldn't it actually be a help to her to have you stay with her even though she might not be able to drive you around, at least when you were there you could help her out getting her a cup of tea or coffee. I know you can't question her decision. Wonder if she is also afraid of Lupe and the family. I think if this is even true that Fale does not know what he is doing. This is some master manipulator at getting things her own way and have a feeling she has had a lifetime of doing this. I could cry for you Julie and know you felt this was going on but still, getting the words like this is her way of trying to keep you from coming. I must say, the ways people have of being mean still shock me. This is cruelty and senior abuse. I pray you will have the law on your side. Once she showed her true colors how could you have moved there. Big Hugs and you know you are in my prayers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have decided to go ahead with this trip in October. I may not accomplish much- but at least I will have tried. Thanks so much, Martina for the thoughts and hugs!


One good thing that will come of it is that you will have the honors of meeting up with other wonderful knitters. I do so hope that you could see Fale if even for an hour.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is your embroidery machine a single needle? I have an old Husqvarna Rose too but it needs repair as well as all my plain sewing machines (3 or 4).
> 
> Yes, I have a single needle embroidery machine. I too have to remove the unit but that is not a big job. I have a Babylock Ellisimo. Yes, embroidery machines are expensive and the hobby is expensive, buying stabalizer, thread, etc. but I love it. I really like to sew but not clothes for myself. It was different when I was young and slim and fabric was not so expensive. Now I do craft sewing and find it rewarding. Before drugs were popular, I said that I liked any thing with a needle.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure if this photo will be big enough to see, but it looks like wheat berries cooked to me.


Wheat berries look like what we call pot barley or pearl barley, both are whole seeds with the outer coating removed.
Semolina is coarsely ground so I don't think you could substitute it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are a bit at sixes and sevens now- I won't be able to stay with Joy- she has chipped a bone in her ankle- I will still go over though- will just have to find alternative accommodation. Lupe has, as I feared, apparently persuaded Fale that he wants to divorce me.


Oh Julie that is so sad, but you know that this is Lupe's doing along with the effects of Fale's illness, not what is really in his heart. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Have to add my two cents with about crock pot liners. My old crock pot did not have a removable insert and it was a real pain to clean. The new one has a removeable insert that I can put in the dish washer so I don't see any need for a liner. That is just my crock pot. If I used one that couldn't go in the dishwasher, a liner would be most useful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I can put my crock in the dishwasher, but it does not do a good job on it. I love those liners! It's the same reason I use foil on a cookie sheet--clean up is just throw the foil in the recycle bin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm with you. I'm not fond of snow peas but love the baby peas. We always just called them garden peas.
> Junek


We call garden peas the ones you shell, they are different from snap peas which can be shelled but but have fleshy tender shells that are great to eat in salad, with dip or in stir fry. I put them in pasta salad too. Snow peas are more fiberous shells & when mature are really horrible. That's why I grow the snap peas you get a much longer more productive harvest. I just wish I could keep them fresh for longer in the fall. I usually plant several batches but they are all done by the end of August.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> No, because the same company had an advert for a bigger pack (12) at £57.....$92!!! :shock:


They surely can't be throwaway liners?? If they're not and you have to wash them and re-use them, why bother at all??


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Have you seen the newest pattern with the sleeves? It was posted on Ravelry recently.


No, I didn't. Thanks, I'll check for it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning it is raining this morning. Stopping by to check in briefly before the day starts to get busy.
> 
> Today's coffee and a couple along with a view of a very small portion of the gardens here.
> 
> Soothing thoughts and energy for all, along with gentle hugs.


Good morning, Caren, although it's now afternoon. Your garden is still lovely. I'm sorry you have rain since you said you had quite a distance to travel.
My prayers remain with you and yours.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

MindyT said:


> As oy your Carnitas reciepe....been making it in crock pot/slow cooker for years. We use boneless country style pork ribs instead. Less fat overall, although it can be fatty which I scoop off at the end. We use a can or bottle of beer, an orange quartered with some of the zest too, about a Tbsp. A chopped up jalapeño, a chopped up yellow onion, garlic to suit ...we use about 3 cloves....I brown the meat first then plop it in a slow cooker with the liner,absolutely, veggies, etc. on top, add the beer and cook for 6, 7, 8 hours dependent upon amount of meat. My slow cooker does a great job on low in 7 hours.
> 
> Oh I always toss in some cilantro tied with a string and remove at the end.
> Then we have it one night over polenta, one night burritos, one night with BBQ sauce on rolls. LOVE carnitas.


Welcome. I don't think you've joined us before. We love hearing from everyone about what's going on in their lives, what's cooking in their kitchen or not and what's on their needles.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am heartbroken for you. All my prayers.


I was wondering when the demoness would strike again.
My prayers are with you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FYI -- you may not be able to find out where the shelter is --- they tend to be kept quiet so that the abusers can't find them. Our township office collects things for the charity at the shelter and someone comes and gets the items (toiletries,diapers, etc. are also in much need) and I'm not sure if even the coordinators at the township office know the location of the shelter(s). Sad, but necessary precaution. It's a wonderful way to give back to the community.


I was thinking perhaps talking with the police dept. To see if someone there would be persuaded to act as a go-between. Or direct me to someone who does that kind of thing. I have plenty of time to decide what steps to take.
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sarah - I'm sad to say that I don't know of any coffee business in the Midwest and I live here....please let us in on this secret. I'm definitely a coffee drinker.


Jeannette,

We have an excellent coffee shop in Racine called Wilson's Coffee and Tea. They roast their own coffee and have won awards for the coffees.

It is a family owned business and the mom makes excellent goodies to go with the drinks. They do ship.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I was thinking perhaps talking with the police dept. To see if someone there would be persuaded to act as a go-between. Or direct me to someone who does that kind of thing. I have plenty of time to decide what steps to take.
> Junek


You might check with the local social services office, too; in some of the places I've lived, they have a list and they are the ones who collect and pass on donations.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We call garden peas the ones you shell, they are different from snap peas which can be shelled but but have fleshy tender shells that are great to eat in salad, with dip or in stir fry. I put them in pasta salad too. Snow peas are more fiberous shells & when mature are really horrible. That's why I grow the snap peas you get a much longer more productive harvest. I just wish I could keep them fresh for longer in the fall. I usually plant several batches but they are all done by the end of August.


We never tried to grow peas after I was married. It seems the weather turned hot too quickly for them to do well. Summers are hotter and less snow in the winter than when I was growing up. And I only live about 40 miles away from that area!
Junek


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I was thinking perhaps talking with the police dept. To see if someone there would be persuaded to act as a go-between. Or direct me to someone who does that kind of thing. I have plenty of time to decide what steps to take.
> Junek


My daughter is a police officer and I have her a batch of hats which she gave to the social worker who in turn took them to the women's shelter. They are very careful to keep the location of the shelter hidden for security reasons.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You might check with the local social services office, too; in some of the places I've lived, they have a list and they are the ones who collect and pass on donations.


Thank you for the idea. How's the toe feeling today!
I hope it's not too sore and painful.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you for the idea. How's the toe feeling today!
> I hope it's not too sore and painful.
> Junek


I think I'll live. :mrgreen: It's about the same, but it will get better soon, I'm sure. I'm pretty lucky in that I've generally always been a fast healer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There seems no limit to their cruelty- they were claiming that I should have been prepared to stay with Fale- but how can one trust a family like that. I have proof coming by letter that he was considered to have Alzheimers by one Specialist, as far back as 2011. Which actually invalidates both my Power of Attorney and the one Lupe managed to get last year. That one is doubly invalidated because she has control of his money.


Sorry you are having more troubles with Lupe & also with your friend braking her foot. Will you be able to find other affordable accommodations?
Lupe sure has tried to cause you lots of grief, I sure hope someone can see her true colors & put her in her place. Did you not also say she had locked Fale in his room at times, doesn't that count as abuse? The powers that be really need to have a good look at her mean & manipulative ways. 
Does she have children? If so they are definitely getting a lesson in how t treat her in her old age! Maybe this will all come back to bite her in the butt if there is justice in the world!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Have to add my two cents with about crock pot liners. My old crock pot did not have a removable insert and it was a real pain to clean. The new one has a removeable insert that I can put in the dish washer so I don't see any need for a liner. That is just my crock pot. If I used one that couldn't go in the dishwasher, a liner would be most useful.


I can't put mine in the dishwasher but ave never used liners. I just spray with Pam before I start & it is easy to clean.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I was thinking perhaps talking with the police dept. To see if someone there would be persuaded to act as a go-between. Or direct me to someone who does that kind of thing. I have plenty of time to decide what steps to take.
> Junek


I've worked with our shelter-- usually there is a phone number-- maybe even an office (locked doors). If you have something they want, they will figure out a way to get it. I used to save travel toiletries when I traveled more. Don't do it enough now to make it worth while for either of us. Our quilt guild makes 150 small quilts (baby to twin) for the shelter each year and they come get them. But do check to see what they could use.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Cold here too Sam. Brrrrr. No bare feet today but nice warm slippers.


Here too! I'm into socks today for the first time for a long time!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning it is raining this morning. Stopping by to check in briefly before the day starts to get busy.
> 
> I always enjoy coffee with you, Caren. And I absolutely love your deck floor painting!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are doing such great work. I haven't made the cocktail sauce before so we'll see how this turns out. I tend to stay with the tried and true and tested for safety recipes.
> 
> http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipes/grandmas-chili-sauce


Are you going to try this with shrimp? I'm anxious to hear how you like it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> WHAT!!!! They are trying to keep you from coming for sure. Just can't believe you can't stay with Joy. Wouldn't it actually be a help to her to have you stay with her even though she might not be able to drive you around, at least when you were there you could help her out getting her a cup of tea or coffee. I know you can't question her decision. Wonder if she is also afraid of Lupe and the family. I think if this is even true that Fale does not know what he is doing. This is some master manipulator at getting things her own way and have a feeling she has had a lifetime of doing this. I could cry for you Julie and know you felt this was going on but still, getting the words like this is her way of trying to keep you from coming. I must say, the ways people have of being mean still shock me. This is cruelty and senior abuse. I pray you will have the law on your side. Once she showed her true colors how could you have moved there. Big Hugs and you know you are in my prayers.


I should know a bit more when I have seen the legal advice people on Wednesday. They don't seem to realise how inconsistent they are being- Lupe saying outright I won't be meeting Fale in October, was hardly likely to make me feel she was welcoming me to her house. But I will be able in that first week to work out some way of handling the situation, with luck. And then there is the Tribunal on the 15th.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> One good thing that will come of it is that you will have the honors of meeting up with other wonderful knitters. I do so hope that you could see Fale if even for an hour.


The first few days will be a welcome break. An hour would be wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh Julie that is so sad, but you know that this is Lupe's doing along with the effects of Fale's illness, not what is really in his heart. {{{hugs}}}


Certainly it was not where his thinking was at the last time I actually saw him. But there is high probability he is thinking we are living only blocks away from each other, and that I have not bothered to go and see him- which I am sure Lupe would capitalise on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you are having more troubles with Lupe & also with your friend braking her foot. Will you be able to find other affordable accommodations?
> Lupe sure has tried to cause you lots of grief, I sure hope someone can see her true colors & put her in her place. Did you not also say she had locked Fale in his room at times, doesn't that count as abuse? The powers that be really need to have a good look at her mean & manipulative ways.
> Does she have children? If so they are definitely getting a lesson in how t treat her in her old age! Maybe this will all come back to bite her in the butt if there is justice in the world!


The day he was locked in, I was too. Not an experience I wish to repeat.
I have already found someone to stay with, thank goodness- for the first week- I will have to make sure I have plenty loaded on my phone for roaming. Yes Lupe has two children- but I don't think it would occur to her that she is creating such a bad role model for them- in her view her way is the right path.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Glad to see you back. Poor baby, those tiny ears are prone to infection. Get him well. 
Great news for zucchini lovers. 
Karena


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Outrageous!


KateB said:


> No, because the same company had an advert for a bigger pack (12) at £57.....$92!!! :shock:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Have to add my two cents with about crock pot liners. My old crock pot did not have a removable insert and it was a real pain to clean. The new one has a removeable insert that I can put in the dish washer so I don't see any need for a liner. That is just my crock pot. If I used one that couldn't go in the dishwasher, a liner would be most useful.


That is my feeling also. My favorite one is from 1975 and still works great, but the crock cannot be removed. It is a lot of trouble to clean. I use a liner for that one. The other one I don't use as much, but the crock can be removed. Much easier to clean.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lupe is wicked. Praying for you but also praying for her to be changed.


Lurker 2 said:


> Things are a bit at sixes and sevens now- I won't be able to stay with Joy- she has chipped a bone in her ankle- I will still go over though- will just have to find alternative accommodation. Lupe has, as I feared, apparently persuaded Fale that he wants to divorce me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And why would you want to stay with a family that if I recall correctly locked you and Fale inside the house without a ways to exit.



Lurker 2 said:


> There seems no limit to their cruelty- they were claiming that I should have been prepared to stay with Fale- but how can one trust a family like that. I have proof coming by letter that he was considered to have Alzheimers by one Specialist, as far back as 2011. Which actually invalidates both my Power of Attorney and the one Lupe managed to get last year. That one is doubly invalidated because she has control of his money.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lupe is wicked. Praying for you but also praying for her to be changed.


Thanks, Gwen! 
I will still be in Goulburn at the time arranged- just not staying where I had expected. I hope those first few days will be a complete break. I may well be offline quite a bit- I am assuming that MacDonalds have reached Goulburn- I think I may have to find somewhere that does WiFi.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is a cool 63 F, which is a rare day for September in Texas. I'm loving it! I'm thinking about taking a nap, it's that kind of day!

Julie, I'm so sorry to hear about your troubles. Lupe is unbelievable! I cannot imagine being so cruel to both you and Fale. Hopefully, you will get some positive results from your visit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...love your saying....me too! I also don't sew clothes too often anymore; usually can purchase it for the same or less. I do love craft sewing and the ITH projects.



Railyn said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Is your embroidery machine a single needle? I have an old Husqvarna Rose too but it needs repair as well as all my plain sewing machines (3 or 4).
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And why would you want to stay with a family that if I recall correctly locked you and Fale inside the house without a ways to exit.


Doesn't seem to occur to them, that what they are doing is not a welcome- I am certainly not going grovelling for more of the same treatment that I got last year. Especially when they were in New Zealand. Odd how some peoples minds work.
The rain is pouring down here- and I need to make some breakfast- day is dawning, and church will be early today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It is a cool 63 F, which is a rare day for September in Texas. I'm loving it! I'm thinking about taking a nap, it's that kind of day!
> 
> Julie, I'm so sorry to hear about your troubles. Lupe is unbelievable! I cannot imagine being so cruel to both you and Fale. Hopefully, you will get some positive results from your visit.


I am hoping so, too, Pammie.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've worked with our shelter-- usually there is a phone number-- maybe even an office (locked doors). If you have something they want, they will figure out a way to get it. I used to save travel toiletries when I traveled more. Don't do it enough now to make it worth while for either of us. Our quilt guild makes 150 small quilts (baby to twin) for the shelter each year and they come get them. But do check to see what they could use.


Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and encouragement. I feel that it would be worthwhile to make something for someone who needs it when I have all this yarn and lots of time!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie, thinking of you and your Ringo right now. Watching a show on Animal Planet and they are showing a houseful of Corgi puppies. OMG they are so cute!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, thinking of you and your Ringo right now. Watching a show on Animal Planet and they are showing a houseful of Corgi puppies. OMG they are so cute!!!


I think Corgi puppies are some of the most delightful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to check them out --- Racine isn't that far from me.



purl2diva said:


> Jeannette,
> 
> We have an excellent coffee shop in Racine called Wilson's Coffee and Tea. They roast their own coffee and have won awards for the coffees.
> 
> It is a family owned business and the mom makes excellent goodies to go with the drinks. They do ship.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to use it for shrimp. DH likes it with chicken and any kind of fish...I prefer tartar sauce with my lake fish. It's also used in the meat ball appetizer recipe (the one with grape jelly and chili sauce) and we eat that quite a bit during the football season.
http://www.smuckers.com/recipes/savory-glazed-meatballs-24



pammie1234 said:


> Are you going to try this with shrimp? I'm anxious to hear how you like it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Corgi puppies are great! I love hound dog puppies, too, especially doxies, of course, but also beagles, with their floppy ears.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh dear Julie- If you will forgive me for this... Lupe is really starting to piss me off. I so wish I had the money and the time to fly there with you. Lupe would get a good blasting from me.  Sorry.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are a bit at sixes and sevens now- I won't be able to stay with Joy- she has chipped a bone in her ankle- I will still go over though- will just have to find alternative accommodation. Lupe has, as I feared, apparently persuaded Fale that he wants to divorce me.


~~~Julie,
So sorry about Joy. Will she ba able to go to any of the KAP activities?

re Lupe.....there are NO words that encompass her behavior! She is beyond despicable...beyond horrendous...beyond all the awful words I can imagine! I sure hope the help you have been getting will put a stop to all of this awful awful conniving! How can she claim to be a Christian? All kinds of supporting hugs & energies to you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The day he was locked in, I was too. Not an experience I wish to repeat.
> I have already found someone to stay with, thank goodness- for the first week- I will have to make sure I have plenty loaded on my phone for roaming. Yes Lupe has two children- but I don't think it would occur to her that she is creating such a bad role model for them- in her view her way is the right path.


~~~How can she in any stretch of the mind think she is "on the right path?"


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh dear Julie- If you will forgive me for this... Lupe is really starting to piss me off. I so wish I had the money and the time to fly there with you. Lupe would get a good blasting from me.  Sorry.


~~~I'll travel with you! She is one of the meanest persons I have ever heard of. :evil: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, now I am worried for your safety once Lupe knows you are actually there. Take careful precautions around her. I'd hate to see her attack you..and I believe that is within the realm of possibility. She is sounding demented to me or at best, consumed by hatred. Perhaps they go hand in hand.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> As for the diabetes 2, I so far beat that one. I was pre-diabetic but cut out all sugar. No longer pre-diabetic. However, one thing I learned is that although I cut out all sugar, carbs are a big thing too. :roll: My favorite food group is probably carbs, although my tastes are finally starting to change, but I could eat potato in any form and pasta, I could eat many times a week, so have cut back on that too, but still my weakness. Changing the diet really made the difference though. Now if I want dessert, I do like you and reach for the raspberries or frozen fruit to put through the juicer and comes out like sorbet with no sugar added. Mmmmmm, it is wonderful. I usually put some cinnamon on top too. Peanut butter is a weakness too and I probably have that daily. Not the best thing for my weight but so satisfying.


But Peanut Butter has goodness in with the fats so in moderate amounts therre is no harm in it daily. And the protein is good for you- especially as you don't eat meat. 
I'm going very low carb (says me just having eaten oats, brown suager and butter- left over topping from a banana cake. but have a family lunch today so figure I won't be able to go low carb. But I did leave the topping till this morning rather than last night.). Don't think I'll try while I'm away. Planning to go back to the 5:2 diet to try and keep my weight where it is as I have lost a few kilos.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, now I am worried for your safety once Lupe knows you are actually there. Take careful precautions around her. I'd hate to see her attack you..and I believe that is within the realm of possibility. She is sounding demented to me or at best, consumed by hatred. Perhaps they go hand in hand.


I agree that you need to be careful as she is definitely being vicious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Have you seen the newest pattern with the sleeves? It was posted on Ravelry recently.


I thought that one was much more useful. I've never seen the point of a heavy weight sleeveless top. If its cold enough to need that weight its cold enough to need sleeves! Although having said that I did have a few I knitted when Maryanne was 13 months old. She had her cleft palate repaired and had her arms splinted so she couldn't put things in her mouth. The splints were so big jumpers wouln't have fitted over then so I put these and t-shirts on her. And then used them over other things. But those sleevelss ones look like they are worn alone. So I would want to do them in a much thinner yarn and then they would be too small!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, now I am worried for your safety once Lupe knows you are actually there. Take careful precautions around her. I'd hate to see her attack you..and I believe that is within the realm of possibility. She is sounding demented to me or at best, consumed by hatred. Perhaps they go hand in hand.


This sounds like very good advice-- better safe than sorry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> As oy your Carnitas reciepe....been making it in crock pot/slow cooker for years. We use boneless country style pork ribs instead. Less fat overall, although it can be fatty which I scoop off at the end. We use a can or bottle of beer, an orange quartered with some of the zest too, about a Tbsp. A chopped up jalapeño, a chopped up yellow onion, garlic to suit ...we use about 3 cloves....I brown the meat first then plop it in a slow cooker with the liner,absolutely, veggies, etc. on top, add the beer and cook for 6, 7, 8 hours dependent upon amount of meat. My slow cooker does a great job on low in 7 hours.
> 
> Oh I always toss in some cilantro tied with a string and remove at the end.
> Then we have it one night over polenta, one night burritos, one night with BBQ sauce on rolls. LOVE carnitas.


Thanks for this and welcome to the Tea Party- don't think I've seen you here before.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is a pleasant 71F (realfeel temp 78) outside and suppose to be in the low-mid 80 here. Good chance of rain/thunderstorms today. I can live with low to mid 80s; not quite as humid then either after it rains.


Quite cool here today in the 50's and high of 61f, but I know some here have it even cooler, especially those who already got snow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> We went to Louisville, KY once for a square dance convention-- thing I remember about it was their exit signs were right on top of the exit and even with 2 of us watching, we missed one exit. Unlike most other places, we couldn't just get off at the next one and loop back to the right one-- oh, no, and the next exit was in a terrible part of town, scary stuff.


Oh dear, a bit like a nightmare. Saw a movie like that once but can't remember the name. Thinking Tom Hanks was in it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Have to add my two cents with about crock pot liners. My old crock pot did not have a removable insert and it was a real pain to clean. The new one has a removeable insert that I can put in the dish washer so I don't see any need for a liner. That is just my crock pot. If I used one that couldn't go in the dishwasher, a liner would be most useful.


If the cooking part didn't come out that would definatelly call for the liners- that makes sense indeed. they would be very hard to wash in that case. That could well explain why the need for them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> WHAT!!!! They are trying to keep you from coming for sure. Just can't believe you can't stay with Joy. Wouldn't it actually be a help to her to have you stay with her even though she might not be able to drive you around, at least when you were there you could help her out getting her a cup of tea or coffee. I know you can't question her decision. Wonder if she is also afraid of Lupe and the family. I think if this is even true that Fale does not know what he is doing. This is some master manipulator at getting things her own way and have a feeling she has had a lifetime of doing this. I could cry for you Julie and know you felt this was going on but still, getting the words like this is her way of trying to keep you from coming. I must say, the ways people have of being mean still shock me. This is cruelty and senior abuse. I pray you will have the law on your side. Once she showed her true colors how could you have moved there. Big Hugs and you know you are in my prayers.


Joy needed to make a quick decision about what to do to give Julie the chance to reorganise things and understandably I think felt that having someone else there for a long period would be too much for her. It's a recent injury so she has no idea how she will be coping in 2 weeks time but wouldn't have wanted to leave it unti; she had time to know how she was coping.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are a bit at sixes and sevens now- I won't be able to stay with Joy- she has chipped a bone in her ankle- I will still go over though- will just have to find alternative accommodation. Lupe has, as I feared, apparently persuaded Fale that he wants to divorce me.


Julie, just thinking about this again. You know in your heart that your Fale loves you. He doesn't know what he is doing and is just being manipulated. Knowing this, I'm sure it still hurts just seeing these words, but I truly don't believe the Fale you knew and loved would do this. You hold strong dear, but I'm sure that was like a punch to the stomach and knocked the wind out. Nobody can take away your memories of the special love you had. You know it was real.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have decided to go ahead with this trip in October. I may not accomplish much- but at least I will have tried. Thanks so much, Martina for the thoughts and hugs!


You go for it. So nice that KAP is at the same time so you can at least be with friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Aran, glad you had great retreat. Prayers for Barack O'Kitty.
> Martina, love your comeback to Sam.
> Daralene, glad your dinner with BFF so lovely.
> Mindy, your recipe sounds great.


Thanks. It was just what my friend needed. I let her tell me all about her days teaching and I must say, she is such an amazing person and truly gifted. She is teaching kids that cut themselves, even teens that still bang their heads till they bleed, they run to get away. The traumas in their life cause these behaviors but the staff here love those kids so much and the turnover is very low. Her ability with these kids just amazes me but I do pray for her. She has been threatened twice and some of these kids are big and strong. Goes from very young to age 21 and even from NYC gangs and gangs around here that are really bad too. It was so good to sit in such a beautiful spot and see her eyes twinkle as she spoke of "her" kids and how she loved them. How I admire her and her abilities.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The day he was locked in, I was too. Not an experience I wish to repeat.
> I have already found someone to stay with, thank goodness- for the first week- I will have to make sure I have plenty loaded on my phone for roaming. Yes Lupe has two children- but I don't think it would occur to her that she is creating such a bad role model for them- in her view her way is the right path.


Julie get a Australian prepaid SIM when you get here- much cheaper than using roaming from NZ. It does mean you will have a new number but just make sure you have all the numbers you will need and then you let us all know your one for while you are away. Just be sure your phone isn't locked to the company you are with now before you leave. But roaming is normally very expensive. Will also mean it is cheaper for people over here to ring you as it won't be international rates.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I was thinking perhaps talking with the police dept. To see if someone there would be persuaded to act as a go-between. Or direct me to someone who does that kind of thing. I have plenty of time to decide what steps to take.
> Junek


I donated books to the shelter but my friend I just had dinner with was teaching literacy there as part of her schooling so she took them in, so unfortunately, don't know how to contact them. Rookie's idea sounds like that might be the route to go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone. Welcome back Sam! Great opening as usual. I need to go catch up on last week's KPTP.

Tami


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I should know a bit more when I have seen the legal advice people on Wednesday. They don't seem to realise how inconsistent they are being- Lupe saying outright I won't be meeting Fale in October, was hardly likely to make me feel she was welcoming me to her house. But I will be able in that first week to work out some way of handling the situation, with luck. And then there is the Tribunal on the 15th.


You have your hands full for sure, but you do know that you have a bunch of KTP'rs holding you close in their hearts, thoughts and prayers. Just wish you could have a big strong policeman to go with you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Rookie...Sarah just posted on the main forum the web site for her awesome coffee and it is made in Watertown, WI. She orders from www.berresbrothers.com Sounds like you might need to slip in a visit to this location while visiting your granddaughters in WI. Now you have two places to check out for coffee in Wisconsin. Maybe you will be able to meet up with Purl2Diva while visiting her coffee location in Racine. Oh what options to entertain. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Julie - I have been reading your problems getting to have a close time with Fale. I am so concerned for you and what you will find when you visit him. To me Lupe is playing on the fact that Fale is not able to judge what is happening around him. Whether it is his money or whether she actually cares for him and feels he should be with Samoans, is hard to decide. I wonder if it is both. I have been thinking about this all during the preparation for my move and feel I want to express what I have learned this past 5 years with my sister and a friend who we believe is 6 years into another type of dementia.

It is very possible, that if he has any type of dementia, he will not be aware of what is going on as I understand he has had it for some time(some years) It sounds to me as if he is not in a position to deal with something that is not right in front of him. I 
doubt he would even be able to come up with the idea that you live a block away from him but won't see him. 

I have a close friend who has dementia -I can't remember what it was called but it has been slowly taking her away for about 4 or 5 years, and my sister has 
alzheimers and neither is even aware of what is really going on. They remember long ago but not what happened l5 minutes ago. I don't want you to expect more than you should. I hope he will recognize you. My friend's son came to visit her from BC, she is in Manitoba and she had no idea who he was. She knew him last year, and when they reminded her she was happy to see him but didn't remember him between visits.So it isn't as if what you might learn now , means you will remember it in l5 minutes. Yet she had been talking to him on the phone for 3 years since they found out she had dementia.


From what I read about dementia -- different people have different paths when they start on that road. As you have not been allowed to see him or talk to him, and as they are the ones who are his caregivers - I want you to be prepared. I hope I am not stepping out of line here, but my niece told me that my sister , doesn't even know her son's full name, and when he was visiting her last month he was a stranger to her. She has asked me who has that name on the phone. Yet she talkes about 'David' and the rest of the children when they were young. She doesn't put the then with now. That part of her memory has been destroyed completely and will never come back. I understand from reading about different types that one thing is the same for all kinds, that once memory is gone there is no way it can come back as that portion of the brain has actually died and is no longer functioning 

. I doubt that lupe can influence Fale in any way to be absolutely honest. He likely doesn't understand what 'divorce means' . I am being blunt here and I hope you understand it is because I care about you dear friend.

I am so worried about you. I don't think that even though lupe is very unkind, and thinks everything is her way or the highway, and has no plans of welcoming you, i doubt that she will be able to influence Fale in any way. My niece is at the stage where my sister is starting to question who her grand children are. She treats them well, but as strangers and they visit her every week. She is also confused and so is my friend. It is a sad, dreadful illness. I just want you to be prepared. I have you in my thoughts and am very concerned about your trip. Please forgive me if you feel I am over stepping. Make sure it is the right decision FOR YOU if you try to take custody of him. It is a long, hard, expensive road for caregivers. I HOPE you understand that I am completely worried and concerned for you in this situation. I don't want you to walk into something you are not prepared for. I do believe Lupe is not welcoming you, and doesn't want you around, but I doubt Fale is even aware of it or can be influenced in any way. Just be very sure before you take any action- and know that all of us here are in full support of you and wish the best outcome for you.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Good to have you back Sam, Will try a number of these recipes. Love the veggie lasagna but I will add skim mozzarella.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pacer - jaw still hurts, but I'm pretty sure that will go away - it's just achey from having sprung open so far to get several fingers and instruments in my mouth. There are two teeth (the ones the dentist said were very deep fillings) continue to be very sensitive to hot and cold and have a constant pressure ache. I'm sure root canal work is in order...but I don't go there until 10/13....so guess I'll just have to deal with it. I do have some numbing gel, but it's not very effective.

I'll have to look up these coffee places -- maybe we'll just do a road trip to scope out coffee places rather than yarn places at the next mini-KAP.



pacer said:


> Rookie...Sarah just posted on the main forum the web site for her awesome coffee and it is made in Watertown, WI. She orders from www.berresbrothers.com Sounds like you might need to slip in a visit to this location while visiting your granddaughters in WI. Now you have two places to check out for coffee in Wisconsin. Maybe you will be able to meet up with Purl2Diva while visiting her coffee location in Racine. Oh what options to entertain. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie....Shirley has some good information as hard as it may be to hear. Please do as she advises and do what is BEST FOR YOU. Hold in your heart that Fale does love you regardless of what may be said by Lupe, others in the family, even Fale.
What he may say after that constant negative influence won't be what is in even his heart necessarily. Praying for you and your safety.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> They surely can't be throwaway liners?? If they're not and you have to wash them and re-use them, why bother at all??


Yep, it says disposable liners!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pacer - jaw still hurts, but I'm pretty sure that will go away - it's just achey from having sprung open so far to get several fingers and instruments in my mouth. There are two teeth (the ones the dentist said were very deep fillings) continue to be very sensitive to hot and cold and have a constant pressure ache. I'm sure root canal work is in order...but I don't go there until 10/13....so guess I'll just have to deal with it. I do have some numbing gel, but it's not very effective.
> 
> I'll have to look up these coffee places -- maybe we'll just do a road trip to scope out coffee places rather than yarn places at the next mini-KAP.


As long as they have tea, I am game. I don't drink coffee but I love the smell of it. So sorry that your teeth are still sensitive and the jaw aches. I have a small mouth and don't like having to deal with multiple people trying to mess around in there. Actually they have to take turns doing work in my mouth as they can't get more than one person's hands in there at any one time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and encouragement. I feel that it would be worthwhile to make something for someone who needs it when I have all this yarn and lots of time!
> Junek


How lovely June. A wonderful use of your time and an inspiration.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Dearest Julie, our thoughts and prayers are with you. I agree with Designer1234..she is right on in my experience. My sister had Altzheimers and as time went on she didn't know me as her sister when I called and even her sons she didn't know. She ended up not even being able to remember how to eat nor chew. This may not yet be Fale's experience, but once memory is gone, it does not return. I am only hoping that he will know who you are and not see you as a stranger. That being said, be sure you have the means to get quickly back to New Zealand should that be the need and circumstances. We are all caring for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Oh dear Julie- If you will forgive me for this... Lupe is really starting to piss me off. I so wish I had the money and the time to fly there with you. Lupe would get a good blasting from me.  Sorry.


I'm thinking Julie would love your thought of going with her. Wish she could take a group of us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> But Peanut Butter has goodness in with the fats so in moderate amounts therre is no harm in it daily. And the protein is good for you- especially as you don't eat meat.
> I'm going very low carb (says me just having eaten oats, brown suager and butter- left over topping from a banana cake. but have a family lunch today so figure I won't be able to go low carb. But I did leave the topping till this morning rather than last night.). Don't think I'll try while I'm away. Planning to go back to the 5:2 diet to try and keep my weight where it is as I have lost a few kilos.


Bravo Darowil. Yes, hard with family lunches. At home I often do zucchini in place of pasta and just put the sauce over that. Mmmmmm good, but I do weaken when out and still have it from time to time. It is hard on vacation too. I really enjoy this new way of eating. Had an acorn squash backed and topped with tomato sauce and a sliced fresh tomato and was it ever delicious, along with a huge salad with micro greens. We will be getting fresh corn from the CSA so I'm glad I didn't have the sauce with pasta today. Corn won't be around that much longer so now I can enjoy it. Enjoy your special vacation and I know you will help reinforce Julie when you see her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:
 

> Joy needed to make a quick decision about what to do to give Julie the chance to reorganise things and understandably I think felt that having someone else there for a long period would be too much for her. It's a recent injury so she has no idea how she will be coping in 2 weeks time but wouldn't have wanted to leave it unti; she had time to know how she was coping.


Thank you for explaining and I was thinking Julie would be a help to her, but you are right. When it is your home you feel like you should be the hostess and taking care of the person visiting.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie - I have been reading your problems getting to have a close time with Fale. I am so concerned for you and what you will find when you visit him.
> 
> Julie, I just want to say that, as hard as it may be to accept, I think Shirley is very accurate in her comments about dementia. I was an educator/trainer for the Alzheimer's Association where I provided training for staff of nursing homes, assisted living and adult day programs who cared for dementia patients. I also had my mom (who died at age 94 of complications secondary to dementia) live with me for the last few years of her life until the last year when she lived at a skilled nursing facility. One thing that occurs to me is that in this country, a patient whose incapacity is like what you describe in Fale would be deemed incompetent by the courts and would have a guardian appointed for him or her. I would like to underline what Shirley seems to be suggesting and that is that you consider very carefully becoming his caregiver. There are lots of uncertainties with dementia patients; no two are alike, but the one thing that is certain, is that they do not get better; they only become more incapacitated. And if their physical body is strong, as their mental capacity decreases, their care can be very difficult, even for a young, strong person. I'm sending you my love and concern. I hope you enjoy your time with your KP sister; I think it's just great that you have that good experience to anticipate. And I hope that your visit with Fale is satisfying for you.
> 
> Marilyn


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I spray my crock pot with Pam too. Then serve contents and put remainder in another container, then the dirtycrockpot goes in sink filled with wAter and a zap of liquid detergent. By the time we have eAten it is easy to clean.
Waterlogged half an hour. Only lost .4 pounds. But I find when I've had a loss of 2.2 pounds the week before I lose little the following week. That's ok. It's working.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree wrote:
Pacer - jaw still hurts, but I'm pretty sure that will go away - it's just achey from having sprung open so far to get several fingers and instruments in my mouth. There are two teeth (the ones the dentist said were very deep fillings) continue to be very sensitive to hot and cold and have a constant pressure ache. I'm sure root canal work is in order...but I don't go there until 10/13....so guess I'll just have to deal with it. I do have some numbing gel, but it's not very effective.

I'll have to look up these coffee places -- maybe we'll just do a road trip to scope out coffee places rather than yarn places at the next mini-KAP.



pacer said:


> As long as they have tea, I am game. I don't drink coffee but I love the smell of it. So sorry that your teeth are still sensitive and the jaw aches. I have a small mouth and don't like having to deal with multiple people trying to mess around in there. Actually they have to take turns doing work in my mouth as they can't get more than one person's hands in there at any one time.


Sounds like quite a painful ordeal Rookie. Hope you will soon be feeling better. The worst part of going to the dentist for me was how much my mouth got stretched out. Often cracked and bled at the edges. Have a female dentist now with little hands and little did I know that the most painful part of going to the dentist is over. It was just all pain, but I now don't dread going as much and am so glad I found someone with little hands. Mind you, she is strong, if that is needed. Hoping those two sensitive ones will settle down and not need further work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, I spray my crock pot with Pam too. Then serve contents and put remainder in another container, then the dirtycrockpot goes in sink filled with wAter and a zap of liquid detergent. By the time we have eAten it is easy to clean.
> Waterlogged half an hour. Only lost .4 pounds. But I find when I've had a loss of 2.2 pounds the week before I lose little the following week. That's ok. It's working.


Slower is better and it's the right direction.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple...Looks like you had beautiful weather for most of your trip. Fun to see the cyclists go by. I wasn't into that at all till I moved to Germany and by the time I moved back I loved it.

Caren...That looks like such a pretty place to sit with all the flowers surrounding it.

Sara Chana...I love good coffee too. Makes my day. Yours sounds so lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> As long as they have tea, I am game. I don't drink coffee but I love the smell of it. So sorry that your teeth are still sensitive and the jaw aches. I have a small mouth and don't like having to deal with multiple people trying to mess around in there. Actually they have to take turns doing work in my mouth as they can't get more than one person's hands in there at any one time.


Sure wish I lived closer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh dear Julie- If you will forgive me for this... Lupe is really starting to piss me off. I so wish I had the money and the time to fly there with you. Lupe would get a good blasting from me.  Sorry.


That is ok Melody- the situation is very frustrating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Julie,
> So sorry about Joy. Will she ba able to go to any of the KAP activities?
> 
> re Lupe.....there are NO words that encompass her behavior! She is beyond despicable...beyond horrendous...beyond all the awful words I can imagine! I sure hope the help you have been getting will put a stop to all of this awful awful conniving! How can she claim to be a Christian? All kinds of supporting hugs & energies to you!


Well you see the argument goes the other way in her opinion- how can I claim to be Christian?
- because of the path I choose to take, according to her I am on a fast track to hell.
All hugs and positive energy gratefully accepted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How can she in any stretch of the mind think she is "on the right path?"


There are none so blind as those who will not see- is what springs to mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, now I am worried for your safety once Lupe knows you are actually there. Take careful precautions around her. I'd hate to see her attack you..and I believe that is within the realm of possibility. She is sounding demented to me or at best, consumed by hatred. Perhaps they go hand in hand.


I am a bit concerned about what might happen if she were to turn up at the Tribunal Hearing- I will be attempting to find someone to go with me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I agree that you need to be careful as she is definitely being vicious.


I will be doing my best to find a support person.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the fiber festival was a blast, got some awesome silk roving, 2 packages of silk hankies to unravel and knit up, after I dye them, some other rovings, and then also got some wool/merino yarn, I wanted the camel/silk roving or quivet, but that will have to wait, I do have the business cards though, and I can always order from them online. We saw some Columbian Sheep that were the tallest sheep I've ever seen in my life, they were just huge. The alpacas, lamas, yaks, and other sheep were adorable too, I would love to have brought home a yak, but I don't think my neighbors would be too happy, or David for that matter, when it ate all the veggies out of the garden. lol
Okay, now to get caught up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sure wish I lived closer.


You would have a blast at our mini KAP's. We try out recipes-Rookie is awesome in the kitchen and directs us well. We had several local people joining in our fun during the days as well. I really enjoyed going to the LYS. The one we visited was very spacious, had lots of yarns, books and other knitting supplies. The lighting was excellent as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the fiber festival was a blast, got some awesome silk roving, 2 packages of silk hankies to unravel and knit up, after I dye them, some other rovings, and then also got some wool/merino yarn, I wanted the camel/silk roving or quivet, but that will have to wait, I do have the business cards though, and I can always order from them online. We saw some Columbian Sheep that were the tallest sheep I've ever seen in my life, they were just huge. The alpacas, lamas, yaks, and other sheep were adorable too, I would love to have brought home a yak, but I don't think my neighbors would be too happy, or David for that matter, when it ate all the veggies out of the garden. lol
> Okay, now to get caught up.


Oh what fun. I will have to plan on taking more time for ours next summer. Start saving up in January for that fun time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Now you are bragging...I so wish I were in Wyoming!!!! So hot in our neck of the woods.


 I am so glad we are back in the 70s to 80's this week, the last couple days were just two cold this soon. Hope that you cool down soon but not too cool.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Just caught up on last week's TP, marking my place here so I get notices. Have been moving furniture and cleaning out stuff all day am sore and tired but more to do yet tomorrow.

Brain is too tired to remember what I've read sorry, you are all in my prayers

Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So many have responded to what has been going on in my life this last 24 hours- I am finding it hard to concentrate on individual replies- please forgive me. I will be using the network that Quakers have set up, as much as possible, and hope to track down the Samoan LDS community as well- but feel uncertain of asking too much there, because it will have been the first time anyone has met me. I am trusting to my instinct that I would rather go now than go through all the problems of re-booking- and especially as it would throw out Ringo's Kennelling into the time when everyone wants to travel- and places in the kennels have to be booked a year ahead. Hopefully the lawyer I will see on Wednesday will have some sound advice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just watch me. lol another example of "should have checked my spelling before hitting send." --- sam



darowil said:


> Okay now Sam....you're going to get Betty in trouble....her DH is Jim not "norman"......LOL
> thewren wrote:
> betty - good to see you - hope life returns to "norman" real soon - sending you lots of positive energy. --- sam
> 
> And clearly Sam is planning on performing a miracle


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are a bit at sixes and sevens now- I won't be able to stay with Joy- she has chipped a bone in her ankle- I will still go over though- will just have to find alternative accommodation. Lupe has, as I feared, apparently persuaded Fale that he wants to divorce me.


Oh, I hope you can find an alternative place to stay easily. 
I am thinking that Fale will not be wanting to divorce you if he is able to visit with you at all, she probably told him that you wanted to divorce him, playing both sides against the middle. Hopefully you will be able to see him and also get the independent council, that would do a great deal of good I think. 
HUGS Julie, I think you could use several big ones.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

machriste said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie - I have been reading your problems getting to have a close time with Fale. I am so concerned for you and what you will find when you visit him.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm happy to oblige. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thats OK Sam we have all been guilty of that! And it does add some hilarity to the KTP in case we need it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think I am good to go tns - do I remember right - weren't you on vacation? --- sam



TNS said:


> Now that really is living dangerously, but what a concept!!
> Welcome back, Sam. As others have said, we were very beautifully hosted by our ladies but still welcome your return. Hope you aren't still feeling so tired.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Dearest Julie, our thoughts and prayers are with you. I agree with Designer1234..she is right on in my experience. My sister had Altzheimers and as time went on she didn't know me as her sister when I called and even her sons she didn't know. She ended up not even being able to remember how to eat nor chew. This may not yet be Fale's experience, but once memory is gone, it does not return. I am only hoping that he will know who you are and not see you as a stranger. That being said, be sure you have the means to get quickly back to New Zealand should that be the need and circumstances. We are all caring for you.


For once I am glad of the Privacy Laws that prevent people from finding out what the passenger lists are. I think I am going to have to reconcile to a future of just not knowing where Fale is at. I am tired of being told his beard is growing- it is not exactly central to his welfare.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, we have things pretty organized now for our move. I have made all the arrangements for power, internet etc. for our new place. We worked on our place today - The stove and all the appliances have been cleaned and ready to move. Boxes packed and very little to actually do now. 

We have 3 lunches to go to this week with friends. and then our internet turned off the following week and movers and then we are on our way. We hope to spent a quiet 2 or 3 days driving out to our destination and then it is settling in. I am sure it is the right move for us. I don't know how much time I will have on line.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The first few days will be a welcome break. An hour would be wonderful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie - I have been reading your problems getting to have a close time with Fale. I am so concerned for you and what you will find when you visit him.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> think I am good to go tns - do I remember right - weren't you on vacation? --- sam


Yes she was !!! and we met her and her husband and beautiful daughter! I was so pleased. they had good weather and saw parts of the Rockies many people don't see. I enjoyed every moment of our visit with her and her very nice husband. Lin - I hope to catch up once we are settled.

That is two KP members, Nicho and Husband and no Lin and Husband and daughter. I hope to meet more when I am out on the West coast as there are quite a few of my workshop friends who live out that way.

Sam- I haven't mentioned who glad we all are to get you back with us. I am glad you had a good trip and that you are coming back slowly. take care of yourself.

I am not sure whether I will be on Line for the KAP. I hope so. my computer is hooked up on the 2nd so there is a good chance I can read about your wonderful get together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I hope you can find an alternative place to stay easily.
> I am thinking that Fale will not be wanting to divorce you if he is able to visit with you at all, she probably told him that you wanted to divorce him, playing both sides against the middle. Hopefully you will be able to see him and also get the independent council, that would do a great deal of good I think.
> HUGS Julie, I think you could use several big ones.


The problem will be finding somewhere for all three weeks- but I have not given up hope.
Who is to know what the family is saying- certain of one thing only- it won't put me in a good light.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Checked these out on Amazon UK and for the same pack of 4 liners that cost just under $6 in the US, they want £45 (over $70)!! I think I'll be continuing to wash out the crockpot! :shock:


Holey moley, that's more than the crock pot costs!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, we have things pretty organized now for our move. I have made all the arrangements for power, internet etc. for our new place. We worked on our place today - The stove and all the appliances have been cleaned and ready to move. Boxes packed and very little to actually do now.
> 
> We have 3 lunches to go to this week with friends. and then our internet turned off the following week and movers and then we are on our way. We hope to spent a quiet 2 or 3 days driving out to our destination and then it is settling in. I am sure it is the right move for us. I don't know how much time I will have on line.


We will understand your absence during the next week or so. Hopefully you will be up and running with the internet during KAP and KAP down under so that you can enjoy the times with us. Wishing you and Pat the best with this move. I know you will have a loving and caring family at the other end just ready to help you in any way possible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree l00% - my friend's husband had alzheimers and it changed his personality completely. He was a big man and became very aggressive - She finally had to have him put into a home as he attacked her and she was not safe with him. Before the onset he was the kindest gentles person you could meet. She told me - I had to keep telling myself "it was the disease that acted that way, not him."
> 
> The last thing any of us want to do is influence Julie incorrectly. i have been worrying about it for the past few weeks and I just feel she should be realistic as to what might be there when she arrives, not including Lupe's behavior which certainly won't help matters. I just wish we could all go there with her.
> 
> She is so important to all of us.


I am hearing what you are saying, Shirley.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the fiber festival was a blast, got some awesome silk roving, 2 packages of silk hankies to unravel and knit up, after I dye them, some other rovings, and then also got some wool/merino yarn, I wanted the camel/silk roving or quivet, but that will have to wait, I do have the business cards though, and I can always order from them online. We saw some Columbian Sheep that were the tallest sheep I've ever seen in my life, they were just huge. The alpacas, lamas, yaks, and other sheep were adorable too, I would love to have brought home a yak, but I don't think my neighbors would be too happy, or David for that matter, when it ate all the veggies out of the garden. lol
> Okay, now to get caught up.


Yes, and knowing you the yak would probably be in the house when it got too cold. LOL I am knitting with some yarn that has yak in it right now. Just wound it today.

That festival sounds like so much fun. I wanted to learn how to knit with the silk hankies last year but the class was full up. Did see how you do it on You Tube. Can't wait to see what you do. Was going to ask you to bring it to KAP but then realized you probably aren't coming.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I am so glad we are back in the 70s to 80's this week, the last couple days were just two cold this soon. Hope that you cool down soon but not too cool.


Yes, and send it on our way. Love the 70's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a day - a late breakfast with Heidi - then home for a very short nap - and then got showering, etc and getting ready for when Kathy came and picked me up. we went in to breadsticks for lunch. I had the best sandwich - balsamic bacon jam melt - doesn't that sound wonderful. smoked turkey, bacon jam, provolone and cheddar cheese, tomato, lettuce red pepper strips that had been slightly sauted - pressed in - damn - can't remember the bread - it was a fancy loaf type bun. anyhow - it was wonderful - pared it with tomato bisque soup (which could have been hotter - why do restaurants insist on lukewarm soup), sat and talked for quite a while.

then off to - Kathy - I can't spell waseon (spelled phonetically) - to see her new van. WOW! what a van. you will certainly see her coming down the road - I could have stood upright in the back. eighteen feet long - very nice. 

then we came back to defiance to "eric's fine ice cream" - where Kathy had a "junior scoop" and piggy me had two big scoops of pralines and cream ice cream - and it was sooooo good. and then home.

I sat down to read some more of this week's ktp and almost feel out of my chair - so sleepy - so about 6:30 I laid down and didn't get up until after nine. I should be good for a couple of hours now.

so a very nice day for me - I even got another lesson on magic loop - I had not worked on it for a while - so again I am going strong on learning magic look. need to look online to buy my circulars for Kathy's two at a time socks class. I am bound and determined to knit me some socks one way or the other - the five needles are working very well so we will try the magic loop or the two at a time.

reading on. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> just watch me. lol another example of "should have checked my spelling before hitting send." --- sam


Sam, just wondering who you would send me too? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be a blast - especially if the bottom level had a glass floor. we could sit there and knit and watch the waves. --- sam



TNS said:


> And if you live there we will have to hold a KAP there..... :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a bit concerned about what might happen if she were to turn up at the Tribunal Hearing- I will be attempting to find someone to go with me.


Well, one thing for sure, if she shows up at the Tribunal and acts the way she has been, they may have her committed, at the very least they would have to question her mental health, hopefully anyway.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree l00% - my friend's husband had alzheimers and it changed his personality completely. He was a big man and became very aggressive - She finally had to have him put into a home as he attacked her and she was not safe with him. Before the onset he was the kindest gentles person you could meet. She told me - I had to keep telling myself "it was the disease that acted that way, not him."
> 
> The last thing any of us want to do is influence Julie incorrectly. i have been worrying about it for the past few weeks and I just feel she should be realistic as to what might be there when she arrives, not including Lupe's behavior which certainly won't help matters. I just wish we could all go there with her.
> 
> She is so important to all of us.


I hadn't thought of some of the things you said but it did make me think. I know we all care about Julie and wish we could be with her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be doing my best to find a support person.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh what fun. I will have to plan on taking more time for ours next summer. Start saving up in January for that fun time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have given away the idea of being able to care for him myself- this time of having to cope on my own with my hip playing up has taught me that much. It saddens me but I think is the realistic decision.


I wish for you to just be able to see Fale and tell him you love him no matter what troubles each of you are going through. To just be able to see him and know how he is despite what Lupe and family say. It is correct in thinking of the challenges that await the people who will care for him during the changes taking place within his body. Always keep in mind that when he was of right mind, he did love you for standing by him during difficult years as well as wonderful years. Nobody can take that from you. His love for you is and was genuine. I don't see what Lupe has to gain by getting him to divorce you at this time since she already has his money and him. She is just trying to hurt you because she knows she can. Please know that you are loved by many around the world so you will not leave Australia unloved and uncared about. Don't let Lupe get the better of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, we have things pretty organized now for our move. I have made all the arrangements for power, internet etc. for our new place. We worked on our place today - The stove and all the appliances have been cleaned and ready to move. Boxes packed and very little to actually do now.
> 
> We have 3 lunches to go to this week with friends. and then our internet turned off the following week and movers and then we are on our way. We hope to spent a quiet 2 or 3 days driving out to our destination and then it is settling in. I am sure it is the right move for us. I don't know how much time I will have on line.


It won't be long now. So much to do with a move and it can be so exhausting. Amazing that you will get 3 lunches in, but wonderful to be able to see your friends. Have a safe trip out there. I must say that I think you and your DH looked so great in the photos you posted while you were out there. Looks like it will be a positive move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, one thing for sure, if she shows up at the Tribunal and acts the way she has been, they may have her committed, at the very least they would have to question her mental health, hopefully anyway.


That would solve a lot of problems- they keep casting aspersions on my state of health- but from my point of view they are just as guilty of creating dramas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I wish for you to just be able to see Fale and tell him you love him no matter what troubles each of you are going through. To just be able to see him and know how he is despite what Lupe and family say. It is correct in thinking of the challenges that await the people who will care for him during the changes taking place within his body. Always keep in mind that when he was of right mind, he did love you for standing by him during difficult years as well as wonderful years. Nobody can take that from you. His love for you is and was genuine. I don't see what Lupe has to gain by getting him to divorce you at this time since she already has his money and him. She is just trying to hurt you because she knows she can. Please know that you are loved by many around the world so you will not leave Australia unloved and uncared about. Don't let Lupe get the better of you.


Thanks for those thoughts, Pacer!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would solve a lot of problems- they keep casting aspersions on my state of health- but from my point of view they are just as guilty of creating dramas!


Just remember to stay calm while dealing with the situation. Maybe tribunal needs to know that your greatest need is to just be able to see your husband and just spend some quality time with him in a non threatening environment. Maybe they could arrange for that to take place while you are there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and knowing you the yak would probably be in the house when it got too cold. LOL I am knitting with some yarn that has yak in it right now. Just wound it today.
> 
> That festival sounds like so much fun. I wanted to learn how to knit with the silk hankies last year but the class was full up. Did see how you do it on You Tube. Can't wait to see what you do. Was going to ask you to bring it to KAP but then realized you probably aren't coming.


LOL!! Think it would be too big to sleep in the bed though, and probably a little stinky for that too. 
I watched it on a tv program and on UTube, I won't be there this year, with all that was going on, but next year for sure, I've already told everyone here that come he*# or highwater, I'm going. lol 
I gave the owner of Brown Sheep Wool ( she is the main person who organizes the fiber festival) my name and number to call me when she's ready to start organizing next years festival and I will help where she needs it. She's the sweetest lady, just love her to pieces, she does a fantastic job of it all. 
I'll take pictures later of all my finds.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would someone like to post the url - it has been so long I no longer remember how to get on the main forum. --- sam




Kansas g-ma said:


> These are just so funny-- what a creative mind the woman has. I was crying from laughing so hard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a day - a late breakfast with Heidi - then home for a very short nap - and then got showering, etc and getting ready for when Kathy came and picked me up. we went in to breadsticks for lunch. I had the best sandwich - balsamic bacon jam melt - doesn't that sound wonderful. smoked turkey, bacon jam, provolone and cheddar cheese, tomato, lettuce red pepper strips that had been slightly sauted - pressed in - damn - can't remember the bread - it was a fancy loaf type bun. anyhow - it was wonderful - pared it with tomato bisque soup (which could have been hotter - why do restaurants insist on lukewarm soup), sat and talked for quite a while.
> 
> then off to - Kathy - I can't spell waseon (spelled phonetically) - to see her new van. WOW! what a van. you will certainly see her coming down the road - I could have stood upright in the back. eighteen feet long - very nice.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day Sam, and you are even rested up. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would solve a lot of problems- they keep casting aspersions on my state of health- but from my point of view they are just as guilty of creating dramas!


They certainly seem to need drama, it just seems exhausting to me, I don't know how they live that way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathleendoris - what are the blackpool illuminations? --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, Sam, that was the Spinnaker Tower. We visited the Portsmouth Royal Naval Dockyard recently, and it is right next door. We didn't go up, as my brother-in-law suffers from vertigo. It gave me a good excuse, as I am not fond of heights, either. We did visit, among other things, the 'Mary Rose', which was fascinating.
> 
> I am not sure that I would bother with liners for the slow-cooker: food never gets burnt on, so the pot is never difficult to clean. I do have a feeling that I may have seen them in the past in the Lakeland catalogue, but I don't recall seeing them lately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just remember to stay calm while dealing with the situation. Maybe tribunal needs to know that your greatest need is to just be able to see your husband and just spend some quality time with him in a non threatening environment. Maybe they could arrange for that to take place while you are there.


That is one of the reasons I took an earlier date- otherwise it would have been the day before I left.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They certainly seem to need drama, it just seems exhausting to me, I don't know how they live that way.


Gives their lives an interest perhaps!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I meant to ask - how long is the race and where all does it go? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Watching the cyclists looked interesting.. you sure had beautiful weather when you were on France!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's 55° here at ten o'clock - too cold for me. --- sam --- I have had the heat on a couple of time already - no sense sitting inside and being cold.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Officially we have 38 degrees this morning-- May have to bring in houseplants before KAP. On the other hand, we are to be up to 85 by mid-week. 30 to 40 degree daytime diff in 48 hrs isn't fun. I ended up turning on the furnace.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> would someone like to post the url - it has been so long I no longer remember how to get on the main forum. --- sam


At the very bottom of the screen (when you scroll down) there is a "latest digest" that you can click.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Think it would be too big to sleep in the bed though, and probably a little stinky for that too.
> I watched it on a tv program and on UTube, I won't be there this year, with all that was going on, but next year for sure, I've already told everyone here that come he*# or highwater, I'm going. lol
> I gave the owner of Brown Sheep Wool ( she is the main person who organizes the fiber festival) my name and number to call me when she's ready to start organizing next years festival and I will help where she needs it. She's the sweetest lady, just love her to pieces, she does a fantastic job of it all.
> I'll take pictures later of all my finds.


I really laughing out loud thinking of the look on DH's face if you had a yak in the bed.
How wonderful that you will be able to come next year. YAY!!!
That would be fabulous if you got to help with the fiber festival. Great that you love the lady that organizes it. That makes it so much easier.
Oh yes, and I can't wait to see pictures. Did you get any shots of the giant sheep?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - you can buy inserts that go into your fireplace - burns wood - has a glass door so you can see the flames - and most of the heat goes into the room - quite efficient. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam...I didn't know a gas fireplace would be cheaper than baseboard heat. Hmmmm....we have a fireplace but a wood one and I think most of the heat escapes up the chimney. Someday it will be something we look into. My mom bought a small free standing electric fireplace and it takes the chill off for her and looks lovely too. Doesn't take up much room at all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to use it for shrimp. DH likes it with chicken and any kind of fish...I prefer tartar sauce with my lake fish. It's also used in the meat ball appetizer recipe (the one with grape jelly and chili sauce) and we eat that quite a bit during the football season.
> http://www.smuckers.com/recipes/savory-glazed-meatballs-24


I fixed some shrimp tonight, but I had to use jalapeño ketchup because that was all I had. Your recipe sounds delicious. My DS used to make one with Heinz Chili Sauce and horseradish. I do love spicy! I'm writing down your ingredients for my next grocery run!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - you can buy inserts that go into your fireplace - burns wood - has a glass door so you can see the flames - and most of the heat goes into the room - quite efficient. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I've got my dress hanging up ready to go and dusted (yes, dusted  ) my shoes...I guess I'll clean up all right. LOL No one's going to be looking at me, anyhow--it's the happy couple's day, as it should be! 

So I'll catch up as I can later, and I hope everyone is well or mending if in need of it. Hugs & blessings.

P.S., Kaye, I would probably want the yak, too. :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pat - i'll be glad to send you the 55° if you send me the 90° - I would enjoy it much better. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam and welcome back. I am so jealous of your 55 degrees...we are in the high 90's, no rain and just staying put with the air blasting through the house. Even the beach will be quite hot. All your recipes sound terrific but our cooking has been brought to cottage cheese, cut up fruit, sandwiches and the like. Lots of green salads with grilled chicken or ahi and that is about it. Lots of lemonade as well or ice water. Good to have you back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you sarah - it is good to be back - I missed all of you a lot. --- sam



Sarah Chana said:


> Welcome home Sam. We all missed you but your substitutes really did an excellent job. So, thanks ladies.
> You wrote such an excellent newsletter this time! - especially with everything going on in your life.Wonderful! I loved it.
> P.S. I. too prefer coffee. Matter of fact I get special coffee from a family coffee business from the mid-west. It's a bit pricy but every swallow is divine. Well worth it to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> I wish for you to just be able to see Fale and tell him you love him no matter what troubles each of you are going through. To just be able to see him and know how he is despite what Lupe and family say. It is correct in thinking of the challenges that await the people who will care for him during the changes taking place within his body. Always keep in mind that when he was of right mind, he did love you for standing by him during difficult years as well as wonderful years. Nobody can take that from you. His love for you is and was genuine. I don't see what Lupe has to gain by getting him to divorce you at this time since she already has his money and him. She is just trying to hurt you because she knows she can. Please know that you are loved by many around the world so you will not leave Australia unloved and uncared about. Don't let Lupe get the better of you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hearing what you are saying, Shirley.


Thankyou Julie - please know my thoughts and wishes are l00% for the best for you. I certainly don't want you upset because of my words. I have been thinking about you for the past month and debated whether to post my thoughts. I am l00% behind you. I hope you know it. I hope none of my worries happen but I am afraid they might.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for this mindy - it's fun to see how people take a recipe and make it their own - and I love cilantro. --- sam



MindyT said:


> As oy your Carnitas reciepe....been making it in crock pot/slow cooker for years. We use boneless country style pork ribs instead. Less fat overall, although it can be fatty which I scoop off at the end. We use a can or bottle of beer, an orange quartered with some of the zest too, about a Tbsp. A chopped up jalapeño, a chopped up yellow onion, garlic to suit ...we use about 3 cloves....I brown the meat first then plop it in a slow cooker with the liner,absolutely, veggies, etc. on top, add the beer and cook for 6, 7, 8 hours dependent upon amount of meat. My slow cooker does a great job on low in 7 hours.
> 
> Oh I always toss in some cilantro tied with a string and remove at the end.
> Then we have it one night over polenta, one night burritos, one night with BBQ sauce on rolls. LOVE carnitas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that women needs horse whipped. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Things are a bit at sixes and sevens now- I won't be able to stay with Joy- she has chipped a bone in her ankle- I will still go over though- will just have to find alternative accommodation. Lupe has, as I feared, apparently persuaded Fale that he wants to divorce me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's just a concept house sarah - still on the drawing table - but someone is definitely thinking of building it. I think it would be a stunning place to live. --- sam



Sarah Chana said:


> Just looking at that house hanging there made me feel queezy. Did anyone ever live in it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

before I forget - I have something I wanted to say about next years' kap. I/we love having the kap a our house - I think it is centrally located for most people - and it certainly is not a problem. Heidi and family look forward to it as much as I do. Heidi as talked to a number of you on the phone so she knows some of you well. I just didn't want anyone thinking it was getting too much for us. when I told her over twice as many were coming this year she was as excited as I was. so to whoever picks up the reins - do plan on coming here if you would like to. we would love to host you again and again. and Helen at the fifth stitch would love it too. --- sam --- and the restaurants love it too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam just go to the bottom of your page and click Daily Digest.


thewren said:


> would someone like to post the url - it has been so long I no longer remember how to get on the main forum. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are on the right because that is where they belong. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Louisville is a very pretty city...and being from the UK, the driving and road signage will seem foreign to you anyway---then when you get into Indiana, you'll see that in the US, usually the exits are to the right...but there's always an exception so it's always necessary to be on the alert.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I loved it too. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Martina, love your comeback to Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you sorlenna - the less mess to clean up the better. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I can put my crock in the dishwasher, but it does not do a good job on it. I love those liners! It's the same reason I use foil on a cookie sheet--clean up is just throw the foil in the recycle bin.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello dear friends. It has been a couple of weeks since I have had time to post on here, so I am a long way behind with your news although I have done a quick skim to try to catch up. No big dramas here, just busy. Have spent the last 2 weekends away from home which has meant the week days have been busy catching up on what is usually done at the weekend. Today we have been without the internet for a few hours so I am late starting to read the TP.
Sorry I can't comment on all the news - just know you are all in my thoughts.

Welcome back Sam. Hope you get over your cold soon. Take care of yourself.

Agnes, my deepest sympathies to you on Colin's passing. Hugs to you.

Martina, good news that you have accepted an offer for your house. Now that stress is over you can concentrate on the next stage.

Shirley, wonderful news on finding what seems to be the perfect apartment. Looks like a beautiful place to live. Love the photo of you and Pat looking so happy and relaxed. Hope the next few weeks go well for you and that the drive across to Vancouver Island is trouble free. Leigh just walked by and said to say Hi to Shirley and Pat!

Julie, I am so sorry to read about the latest turn of events. Lupe sounds unbelievably cruel. I do hope the Tribunal can help you. And what bad luck about Joy's accident and your having to find alternate accommodation. Will you be able to find accommodation in Goulburn for the Aussie KAP? I'd love to be able to offer to have you stay here but we are too far from Campbelltown for that to be practical and also too far from the train station for you to be able to travel around easily. I do hope it all works out.

Some photos for you of the Blue Mountains. We drove through them on our way to Bathurst, a lovely regional town about 3 hours from Sydney. The road we take is the back road through the mountains with some spectacular cliff and valley views. Unfortunately it was wet and foggy both days we drove through so no photos of my own to share but Google images to the rescue! Enjoy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are definitely throw away liners angelam - that's why I love them - pick it up - throw it in the garbage - put the crock pot away and done. --- sam



angelam said:


> They surely can't be throwaway liners?? If they're not and you have to wash them and re-use them, why bother at all??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The Blue Mountain area is beautiful. 


nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. It has been a couple of weeks since I have had time to post on here, so I am a long way behind with your news although I have done a quick skim to try to catch up. No big dramas here, just busy. Have spent the last 2 weekends away from home which has meant the week days have been busy catching up on what is usually done at the weekend. Today we have been without the internet for a few hours so I am late starting to read the TP.
> Sorry I can't comment on all the news - just know you are all in my thoughts.
> 
> Welcome back Sam. Hope you get over your cold soon. Take care of yourself.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....feedback time....LOL....Cashmeregma had asked if I could make broaches. Naturally, I said yes before ever having done it....LOL. This is what I was able to figure out. Even did one with "gold" fleece as in Jason and the Golden Fleece myth. Still have to remove the jump stitches and water soluble stabilizer and put on the pin back. Hand to use a different sheep than the earrings because I can't remove the stitches for the loop at the top of the earrings.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful Blue Mountains!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> they are on the right because that is where they belong. --- sam


Have you driven on the newest exits known as round a bouts. I so dislike them. We have one in the area and now they are making some more at some of the highway exits. UGH. I don't know how the semi trucks deal with them. I can only imagine the accidents on bad weather days. I don't mind the left exits or the right exits as much as I dislike the round a bouts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also dislike roundabouts. Have only had to deal with them once and that was enough.


pacer said:


> Have you driven on the newest exits known as round a bouts. I so dislike them. We have one in the area and now they are making some more at some of the highway exits. UGH. I don't know how the semi trucks deal with them. I can only imagine the accidents on bad weather days. I don't mind the left exits or the right exits as much as I dislike the round a bouts.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that women needs horse whipped. --- sam


I agree with Sam! There are some other things I could say about her, but I'm trying to be a nice Southern girl! So, use your imagination!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats on the new van kehinkle. It was beginning to sound like you need one. You sure got your $s worth in mileage out of the old one though. Incredible. You deserve the new one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....feedback time....LOL....Cashmeregma had asked if I could make broaches. Naturally, I said yes before ever having done it....LOL. This is what I was able to figure out. Even did one with "gold" fleece as in Jason and the Golden Fleece myth. Still have to remove the jump stitches and water soluble stabilizer and put on the pin back. Hand to use a different sheep than the earrings because I can't remove the stitches for the loop at the top of the earrings.


I like those even better!

Off to bed soon...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna. I'm doing some is non-sheep colors too....after all....how else do we get different colors of yarn?


Sorlenna said:


> I like those even better!
> 
> Off to bed soon...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - I want purple sheep --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....feedback time....LOL....Cashmeregma had asked if I could make broaches. Naturally, I said yes before ever having done it....LOL. This is what I was able to figure out. Even did one with "gold" fleece as in Jason and the Golden Fleece myth. Still have to remove the jump stitches and water soluble stabilizer and put on the pin back. Hand to use a different sheep than the earrings because I can't remove the stitches for the loop at the top of the earrings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You got it Sam! Doing one right now.....even doing a multi-striped one.....will post pic soon.


thewren said:


> ooh - I want purple sheep --- sam


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I bet there is someone else that comes to the Tea Party who would go for some purple sheep!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gee....now who could that be? LOL Almost got them stitched out.


machriste said:


> I bet there is someone else that comes to the Tea Party who would go for some purple sheep!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Headed to bed. Keeping all in prayer for peace, good health, and happiness.
TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gee....now who could that be? LOL Almost got them stitched out.


My word you are busy with that machine of yours! Beautiful work!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and knowing you the yak would probably be in the house when it got too cold. LOL I am knitting with some yarn that has yak in it right now. Just wound it today.
> 
> That festival sounds like so much fun. I wanted to learn how to knit with the silk hankies last year but the class was full up. Did see how you do it on You Tube. Can't wait to see what you do. Was going to ask you to bring it to KAP but then realized you probably aren't coming.


I will be interested to see the silk hankies, I have not heard of that before.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> daralene - you can buy inserts that go into your fireplace - burns wood - has a glass door so you can see the flames - and most of the heat goes into the room - quite efficient. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - love the striped one. --- sam --- the purple one is the best though.



Gweniepooh said:


> Gee....now who could that be? LOL Almost got them stitched out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Have you driven on the newest exits known as round a bouts. I so dislike them. We have one in the area and now they are making some more at some of the highway exits. UGH. I don't know how the semi trucks deal with them. I can only imagine the accidents on bad weather days. I don't mind the left exits or the right exits as much as I dislike the round a bouts.


I hate those, they are supposed to keep traffic moving but I'm never sure if I'm going to get run into. We had them in Saskatoon many years ago when I lived there but they got rid of them, now they seem to be putting them back :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gee....now who could that be? LOL Almost got them stitched out.


Those are great, Gwen.

Nicho, love the Australian photos.

Julie, I agree with all the comments about dealing with Alzeimers patients, I have had 2 friends injured while working with them in the nursing home. It seems when younger stronger people get it they are more violent. 
I hope you can get to spend some time with Fale without any of the crazies causing trouble. Maybe the Tribunal people can arrange that if nothing else. 
Good luck with all the arrangements for phone & accommodations . Take care of yourself & know you have lots of friends here who are praying all goes well & the witch gets what is coming to her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate those, they are supposed to keep traffic moving but I'm never sure if I'm going to get run into. We had them in Saskatoon many years ago when I lived there but they got rid of them, now they seem to be putting them back :roll:


New Zealand road planners love Round a Bouts- I am always nervous on them, partly because we had a change two years ago as to who gave way to who. I guess it is cheaper than traffic lights.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are great, Gwen.
> 
> Nicho, love the Australian photos.
> 
> ...


I keep trying to concentrate on praying that she may have a change of heart- but I don't trust her when it comes to myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

With all that has been going on here- I have managed to forget to pass on Sandi's (AZ) love to all- Alan goes in for the first procedure on Monday- operation on Tuesday- hopefully discharged Friday.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Checked these out on Amazon UK and for the same pack of 4 liners that cost just under $6 in the US, they want £45 (over $70)!! I think I'll be continuing to wash out the crockpot! :shock:


You could buy new crockpots for that! I see you've found a much more reasonable source now.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Purl2diva, glad your treatment went well and I'm hoping the side effects don't affect you too badly if at all. Gentle hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pacer - jaw still hurts, but I'm pretty sure that will go away - it's just achey from having sprung open so far to get several fingers and instruments in my mouth. There are two teeth (the ones the dentist said were very deep fillings) continue to be very sensitive to hot and cold and have a constant pressure ache. I'm sure root canal work is in order...but I don't go there until 10/13....so guess I'll just have to deal with it. I do have some numbing gel, but it's not very effective.
> 
> I'll have to look up these coffee places -- maybe we'll just do a road trip to scope out coffee places rather than yarn places at the next mini-KAP.


Thats a long time to put up with a tooth ache- hope it settles for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a bit concerned about what might happen if she were to turn up at the Tribunal Hearing- I will be attempting to find someone to go with me.


Whens the hearing? Did you say 15th?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the fiber festival was a blast, got some awesome silk roving, 2 packages of silk hankies to unravel and knit up, after I dye them, some other rovings, and then also got some wool/merino yarn, I wanted the camel/silk roving or quivet, but that will have to wait, I do have the business cards though, and I can always order from them online. We saw some Columbian Sheep that were the tallest sheep I've ever seen in my life, they were just huge. The alpacas, lamas, yaks, and other sheep were adorable too, I would love to have brought home a yak, but I don't think my neighbors would be too happy, or David for that matter, when it ate all the veggies out of the garden. lol
> Okay, now to get caught up.


Sounds a great couple of days.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie, your new role in the health field sounds very interesting, and your input will be so valuable, as I'm sure that not everyone is aware of the difficulties facing rural cancer patients. Good for you, offering all your input and time to help on this. 
I hope you are able to rest a little before all the busy farm work, and that you get the promised better weather for combining. Farmers are so dependant on the weather being kind.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, we have things pretty organized now for our move. I have made all the arrangements for power, internet etc. for our new place. We worked on our place today - The stove and all the appliances have been cleaned and ready to move. Boxes packed and very little to actually do now.
> 
> We have 3 lunches to go to this week with friends. and then our internet turned off the following week and movers and then we are on our way. We hope to spent a quiet 2 or 3 days driving out to our destination and then it is settling in. I am sure it is the right move for us. I don't know how much time I will have on line.


Sounds like things are organsied there which is good. And then a bit of a break befroe you get into your next place if I remember rightly? Moving is tiring so a break in-between might help this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and knowing you the yak would probably be in the house when it got too cold. LOL I am knitting with some yarn that has yak in it right now. Just wound it today.
> 
> That festival sounds like so much fun. I wanted to learn how to knit with the silk hankies last year but the class was full up. Did see how you do it on You Tube. Can't wait to see what you do. Was going to ask you to bring it to KAP but then realized you probably aren't coming.


maybe even in her bed-well when David isn't there, he might have something to say about it otherwise.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie - I have been reading your problems getting to have a close time with Fale. I am so concerned for you and what you will find when you visit him. To me Lupe is playing on the fact that Fale is not able to judge what is happening around him. Whether it is his money or whether she actually cares for him and feels he should be with Samoans, is hard to decide. I wonder if it is both. I have been thinking about this all during the preparation for my move and feel I want to express what I have learned this past 5 years with my sister and a friend who we believe is 6 years into another type of dementia.
> 
> It is very possible, that if he has any type of dementia, he will not be aware of what is going on as I understand he has had it for some time(some years) It sounds to me as if he is not in a position to deal with something that is not right in front of him. I
> doubt he would even be able to come up with the idea that you live a block away from him but won't see him.
> ...


Shirley, I echo every word you say. It will be a difficult situation and some very difficult decisions to be made.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yep, it says disposable liners!


Guess what!? I'm here house sitting at DDs again. Just been looking for something in a kitchen drawer and found a packet of Reynolds slow cooker liners! I must ask her where she got them and how much she paid.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And there speaks a person without a fur-baby!! My cat has slept with me since I got her over 12 years ago. When she was tiny kitten, she slept in the carrier. She was so small I was afraid I'd roll over on her. Now I don't even notice her.
> Junek


One of our two cats sleeps on our bed, and whoever has him perched on (not just beside) them is excused from fetching a cup of tea. He used to always sleep with my DD but now she's away from home he's got to make do with us instead.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Julie, I am so sorry to read about the latest turn of events. Lupe sounds unbelievably cruel. I do hope the Tribunal can help you. And what bad luck about Joy's accident and your having to find alternate accommodation. Will you be able to find accommodation in Goulburn for the Aussie KAP? I'd love to be able to offer to have you stay here but we are too far from Campbelltown for that to be practical and also too far from the train station for you to be able to travel around easily. I do hope


If she stayed with you she would spend all day on the trains! And nice as trains can be not the most scenic routes or quite what she came for either.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, we have things pretty organized now for our move. I have made all the arrangements for power, internet etc. for our new place. We worked on our place today - The stove and all the appliances have been cleaned and ready to move. Boxes packed and very little to actually do now.
> 
> We have 3 lunches to go to this week with friends. and then our internet turned off the following week and movers and then we are on our way. We hope to spent a quiet 2 or 3 days driving out to our destination and then it is settling in. I am sure it is the right move for us. I don't know how much time I will have on line.


All my very best wishes to you Shirley. I hope you enjoy your 2/3days driving to your new home and arrive not too tired, all ready to start out on the next step of your new adventure.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are a bit at sixes and sevens now- I won't be able to stay with Joy- she has chipped a bone in her ankle- I will still go over though- will just have to find alternative accommodation. Lupe has, as I feared, apparently persuaded Fale that he wants to divorce me.


Oh Julie, what a dreadful thing. It's definitely a good thing that you will be there and that the Tribunal will be (I hope) able to intervene on your behalf. Enormous hugs!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....feedback time....LOL....Cashmeregma had asked if I could make broaches. Naturally, I said yes before ever having done it....LOL. This is what I was able to figure out. Even did one with "gold" fleece as in Jason and the Golden Fleece myth. Still have to remove the jump stitches and water soluble stabilizer and put on the pin back. Hand to use a different sheep than the earrings because I can't remove the stitches for the loop at the top of the earrings.


They are nice- but I like the earrings. I would wear the earrings but not the broaches (but then I rarely wear broaches anyway so maybe I'm not a useful guide!). Do like the look of the gold one- even if there aren't that many gold ones living.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Have you driven on the newest exits known as round a bouts. I so dislike them. We have one in the area and now they are making some more at some of the highway exits. UGH. I don't know how the semi trucks deal with them. I can only imagine the accidents on bad weather days. I don't mind the left exits or the right exits as much as I dislike the round a bouts.


Those of us used to them love them- traffic flows so smoothly round them. Often better than with traffic lights. Wasn't so keen on the 9 together in Swindon though- and it seemed that no matter where I was going there I came to the Magic Roundabout.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gee....now who could that be? LOL Almost got them stitched out.


The colours are lovely- they look good in different colours.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning it is raining this morning. Stopping by to check in briefly before the day starts to get busy.
> 
> Today's coffee and a couple along with a view of a very small portion of the gardens here.
> 
> Soothing thoughts and energy for all, along with gentle hugs.


Lovely


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are a bit at sixes and sevens now- I won't be able to stay with Joy- she has chipped a bone in her ankle- I will still go over though- will just have to find alternative accommodation. Lupe has, as I feared, apparently persuaded Fale that he wants to divorce me.


Oh gosh!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> ooh - I want purple sheep --- sam


I'm with you there Sam. Just had my morning coffee. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....feedback time....LOL....Cashmeregma had asked if I could make broaches. Naturally, I said yes before ever having done it....LOL. This is what I was able to figure out. Even did one with "gold" fleece as in Jason and the Golden Fleece myth. Still have to remove the jump stitches and water soluble stabilizer and put on the pin back. Hand to use a different sheep than the earrings because I can't remove the stitches for the loop at the top of the earrings.


Gorgeos brooches Gwen xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

machriste said:


> I bet there is someone else that comes to the Tea Party who would go for some purple sheep!!


Who's that :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gee....now who could that be? LOL Almost got them stitched out.


Ooooooooooh! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Roundabouts are very common here, more so thantraffic lights.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> that would be a blast - especially if the bottom level had a glass floor. we could sit there and knit and watch the waves. --- sam


Well, some of us might....... Others certainly would NOT.

And to answer your previous comment; yes I was on holiday in Western Canada, and we met Shirley and Pat before we left. It was an amazing holiday, topped by meeting Designer, much to the amusement of my DD. (Who I had always told must Never meet up with friends known only over the internet). I've been posting some of our photos, so will add a few more here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Have you driven on the newest exits known as round a bouts. I so dislike them. We have one in the area and now they are making some more at some of the highway exits. UGH. I don't know how the semi trucks deal with them. I can only imagine the accidents on bad weather days. I don't mind the left exits or the right exits as much as I dislike the round a bouts.


We have roundabouts everywhere here. We've had them for at least as long as I've been driving (about 50 years) so I know nothing else!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is unbelievably cruel. Can Fale be considered legally competent to take such a step? I hope for both your sakes that some independent person can speak to Fale when he is not being influenced by Lupe. There seems to be no limit to her desire to cause hurt and harm.


I totally agree


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gee....now who could that be? LOL Almost got them stitched out.


Love them!! You are so talented Gwen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, some of us might....... Others certainly would NOT.
> 
> And to answer your previous comment; yes I was on holiday in Western Canada, and we met Shirley and Pat before we left. It was an amazing holiday, topped by meeting Designer, much to the amusement of my DD. (Who I had always told must Never meet up with friends known only over the internet). I've been posting some of our photos, so will add a few more here.


Do as I say not as I do?
My girls get a laugh out of my contacts as well- many frends I have first met over the internet- all through KP.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

The Blue mountains views are spectacular, Nicho. Different from the Rockies but just as impressive!
Gwen, I love the wonderful mini flocks you've made. Especially the GoldenFleece sheep. You are so clever, and getting good use out of your new super duper machine.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning the sun is just thinking about coming up here. Not sure the temperature because I don't have my phone set for this area. Popping in for a minute while I have wifi. I wil try to catch up when I can. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs for everyone. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> kathleendoris - what are the blackpool illuminations? --- sam


Sam, I don't know what would be the equivalent attraction in the US, although I am sure you have many. Years ago, most seaside towns had some sort of light show in the autumn months, I suppose as a way of extending the tourist season. Blackpool always had the biggest and best, and has continued with after many other have given up. I will include a link which will explain it far better than I can! www.visitblackpool.com/illuminations

It is the sort of thing that sounds very cheesy, but is fun once in a while!

Sorry, the address does not seem to have come up as a link. I will try later. Right now, I am waiting to be picked up to go for a 'Spa Day' with my daughters. I am not really looking forward to it, but they insisted!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HAd a family lunch today. About 6 weeks ago we had one and a great nephew asked me to knit him a hat which i did that weekend. Of course his cousin aske dfor one so I did two more (as his brother woud also want one). Gave them to them today and they wore them all afternoon- despite the fact that it was sun hats needed! One of them had a very damp head and I commented that he had been sweating under the hat- his explanation was that his haead had got wet iunder the hat. He was very well mannered and thanked me a couple of times- but much more important was seeing them wearing them.
I have now finsihed 3 items since discovering around 100 started projects- and no more started!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whens the hearing? Did you say 15th?


Yes that is it! At 11 am!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> If she stayed with you she would spend all day on the trains! And nice as trains can be not the most scenic routes or quite what she came for either.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh Julie, what a dreadful thing. It's definitely a good thing that you will be there and that the Tribunal will be (I hope) able to intervene on your behalf. Enormous hugs!


 :thumbup: thanks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes that is it! At 11 am!


Too late for me to be able to help you out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris wrote:
That is unbelievably cruel. Can Fale be considered legally competent to take such a step? I hope for both your sakes that some independent person can speak to Fale when he is not being influenced by Lupe. There seems to be no limit to her desire to cause hurt and harm.


Normaedern said:


> I totally agree


That is exactly why I want to take matters to the Tribunal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Too late for me to be able to help you out.


Which is rather what I had thought! But thanks for wondering!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all, well I have done my good deed for quite a while.... My DS and I organised their dad (my ex) to be able to see Serena today. He hasnt seen her very often at all, and not for ages. DD didnt want anything to do with it. But she did give permission. So, DS came down today, rang his dad and said that he could bring him here to visit with Serena. This was done with me here supervising. So I reckon I deserve a gold star.  
Anyway, he held her and cried. (I nearly did too). Then played on floor with her. We survived this for nearly two hours. He had 2 cups of TEA!!, and THANKED me for letting him come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well I have done my good deed for quite a while.... My DS and I organised their dad (my ex) to be able to see Serena today. He hasnt seen her very often at all, and not for ages. DD didnt want anything to do with it. But she did give permission. So, DS came down today, rang his dad and said that he could bring him here to visit with Serena. This was done with me here supervising. So I reckon I deserve a gold star.
> Anyway, he held her and cried. (I nearly did too). Then played on floor with her. We survived this for nearly two hours. He had 2 cups of TEA!!, and THANKED me for letting him come.


Wow, burnish your halo!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> As long as they have tea, I am game. I don't drink coffee but I love the smell of it. So sorry that your teeth are still sensitive and the jaw aches. I have a small mouth and don't like having to deal with multiple people trying to mess around in there. Actually they have to take turns doing work in my mouth as they can't get more than one person's hands in there at any one time.


Many dentists and hygenists have called my mouth petite...at least part of me is.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning the sun is just thinking about coming up here. Not sure the temperature because I don't have my phone set for this area. Popping in for a minute while I have wifi. I wil try to catch up when I can.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs for everyone. Have a wonderful day.


Thank you. What a cute pose from the dog!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful time....I have to ask how much they were sellling the quiviet for? What I saw was so far out of sight of my means...but found some bison/buffalo that is supposed to be as soft and warmer within my price range. I haven't worked with it yet, but as soon as I do, I'll let you know how I like it. I haven't seen a yak yet - but I'm in love with alpaca's.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, the fiber festival was a blast, got some awesome silk roving, 2 packages of silk hankies to unravel and knit up, after I dye them, some other rovings, and then also got some wool/merino yarn, I wanted the camel/silk roving or quivet, but that will have to wait, I do have the business cards though, and I can always order from them online. We saw some Columbian Sheep that were the tallest sheep I've ever seen in my life, they were just huge. The alpacas, lamas, yaks, and other sheep were adorable too, I would love to have brought home a yak, but I don't think my neighbors would be too happy, or David for that matter, when it ate all the veggies out of the garden. lol
> Okay, now to get caught up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh what fun. I will have to plan on taking more time for ours next summer. Start saving up in January for that fun time.


Maybe we could move our mini-KAP to one of the fiber fests in IL, WI, MI, or IN for sometime in 2015. I'll begin checking out the different ones and the dates.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Please take it easy.....you have a lot going on.



Pup lover said:


> Just caught up on last week's TP, marking my place here so I get notices. Have been moving furniture and cleaning out stuff all day am sore and tired but more to do yet tomorrow.
> 
> Brain is too tired to remember what I've read sorry, you are all in my prayers
> 
> Hugs


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Maybe I could get some feedback on that if people are familiar with the wood burning inserts and the gas ones and which they prefer. I'm thinking it would be so neat to have a remote and not have to go haul in the wood or store it but just push the remote and have a lovely fire.


I've not had the inserts but did have regular fireplaces in 2 houses and have sworn never again, too much work. My daughter, on the other hand, has had the gas ones in 2 houses and loved it. No wood to carry or store, very little mess, and lovely to cuddle next to when it is chilly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like things are coming together very well...I'm not surprised, you have great organizational skills and I believe that Pat does also. I'm so glad that you're happy about the move and I think it is too and that you'll love being away from the bitter cold and the biggest plus is you'll be close to your son and family. I know staying closer to the grandkids is one of the reasons we're hanging around here. But, another winter like the last one and I think we'll be ready to be in a warmer climate.



Designer1234 said:


> Well, we have things pretty organized now for our move. I have made all the arrangements for power, internet etc. for our new place. We worked on our place today - The stove and all the appliances have been cleaned and ready to move. Boxes packed and very little to actually do now.
> 
> We have 3 lunches to go to this week with friends. and then our internet turned off the following week and movers and then we are on our way. We hope to spent a quiet 2 or 3 days driving out to our destination and then it is settling in. I am sure it is the right move for us. I don't know how much time I will have on line.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, that sounds like an awesome day! And, we got to hear about Kathy's new van - she hasn't been on here much lately, so we're berift of news from or about her! Can't wait to see it (and hint, hint, Kathy---we miss you and your posts and our travelling across country vicariously through you!).

I'll bet that sandwich was on a fococcia bread or roll--sounds heavenly. I made some bacon jam for parties last holiday and paired it with goat cheese on french bread crostinis and they were wonderful. I've also made onion marmalade and served the same way; not sure which one I loved more. I am going to try to jar up some onion marmalade to have it on hamburgers and on meat loaf during the winter.



thewren said:


> what a day - a late breakfast with Heidi - then home for a very short nap - and then got showering, etc and getting ready for when Kathy came and picked me up. we went in to breadsticks for lunch. I had the best sandwich - balsamic bacon jam melt - doesn't that sound wonderful. smoked turkey, bacon jam, provolone and cheddar cheese, tomato, lettuce red pepper strips that had been slightly sauted - pressed in - damn - can't remember the bread - it was a fancy loaf type bun. anyhow - it was wonderful - pared it with tomato bisque soup (which could have been hotter - why do restaurants insist on lukewarm soup), sat and talked for quite a while.
> 
> then off to - Kathy - I can't spell waseon (spelled phonetically) - to see her new van. WOW! what a van. you will certainly see her coming down the road - I could have stood upright in the back. eighteen feet long - very nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds lovely, Sam. But, not sure about the rest of you, when I hear waves crashing I either want to go to sleep or go to the bathroom, neither is conducive to getting much knitting done.



thewren said:


> that would be a blast - especially if the bottom level had a glass floor. we could sit there and knit and watch the waves. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

As long as you have a person who has your back with you, I'd be happy to know that Lupe was at the Tribunal also...that way they are able to see the entire picture and would be able to make the best decisions possible.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, one thing for sure, if she shows up at the Tribunal and acts the way she has been, they may have her committed, at the very least they would have to question her mental health, hopefully anyway.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also dislike roundabouts. Have only had to deal with them once and that was enough.


Somehow our town seems to get the worst roundabouts or traffic circles or whatever they are called. Our first were just "put a center in the intersection and carve off the corners of the 4 blocks adjacent" one-lane type-- guy on motorcycle was killed within a month. Then they added a BIG one near a very pricey development and found fire engines couldn't get around it nor could semis. LOL Most recent is just a few blocks from my house at 2 main streets, knew I'd have to use it. After getting nearly run down by a big pickup, I walked down one morning and looked the thing over. When you go 3/4 around it as many do, you change from inside lane to outside lane (where I nearly got hit coming onto it). Once I figured that out, it hasn't been bad, just have to be careful. Got a bit more tricky when they put a new McDonald's on the far side and more people go 3/4 that way now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well I have done my good deed for quite a while.... My DS and I organised their dad (my ex) to be able to see Serena today. He hasnt seen her very often at all, and not for ages. DD didnt want anything to do with it. But she did give permission. So, DS came down today, rang his dad and said that he could bring him here to visit with Serena. This was done with me here supervising. So I reckon I deserve a gold star.
> Anyway, he held her and cried. (I nearly did too). Then played on floor with her. We survived this for nearly two hours. He had 2 cups of TEA!!, and THANKED me for letting him come.


That sounds like it was a civilised time. Maybe she will prompt him to change his unhealthy patterns- and stick to tea!
DS won't have been happy with the footy. Most of us over here happy with yesterdays result.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I fixed some shrimp tonight, but I had to use jalapeño ketchup because that was all I had. Your recipe sounds delicious. My DS used to make one with Heinz Chili Sauce and horseradish. I do love spicy! I'm writing down your ingredients for my next grocery run!


That's for the canned version and I haven't tried it yet. Generally, I use ketchup, lemon juice, hot sauce and processed horseradish to make the cocktail sauce. I think the extra flavors in this is to get the tomatoes to a ketchup first and then add the extra flavors for cocktail sauce. We'll see - I also have a recipe for canned ketchup which I'm going to try to make -- I love the idea that I can take most of the salt out of these products -- that's part of the DASH diet to limit salt intake and it's keeping my BP in proper range so I'm thrilled.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've not had the inserts but did have regular fireplaces in 2 houses and have sworn never again, too much work. My daughter, on the other hand, has had the gas ones in 2 houses and loved it. No wood to carry or store, very little mess, and lovely to cuddle next to when it is chilly.


We had one of the fire burning stoves (slow combustion and it was great. They are efficient burniers so while they do take some work nothing like the amount a open fire ties- and a lovely heat and nice to watch. Don't have one here- would get too warm to use it. They work best if they are kept burning slowly all the time rather than to provide heat for just a couple of hours when needed. But in the hills where it is alot colder most people had them (assume they still do).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely June. A wonderful use of your time and an inspiration.


Thank you. I make things for my family and they love them. But they don't NEED them. I know there are others who need them just to be warm
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning the sun is just thinking about coming up here. Not sure the temperature because I don't have my phone set for this area. Popping in for a minute while I have wifi. I wil try to catch up when I can.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs for everyone. Have a wonderful day.


Love your coffee companion! And his 2 toes on the saucer-- looks like he is just ready to pick up his cup!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Those are beautiful!!! I especially like the one with the golden one.



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....feedback time....LOL....Cashmeregma had asked if I could make broaches. Naturally, I said yes before ever having done it....LOL. This is what I was able to figure out. Even did one with "gold" fleece as in Jason and the Golden Fleece myth. Still have to remove the jump stitches and water soluble stabilizer and put on the pin back. Hand to use a different sheep than the earrings because I can't remove the stitches for the loop at the top of the earrings.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 23. "See" you all tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I made some bacon jam for parties last holiday and paired it with goat cheese on french bread crostinis and they were wonderful. I've also made onion marmalade and served the same way; not sure which one I loved more.


OK, what is "bacon jam"? Never heard of it-- Onion marmalade I know, never had it but know I would love it. But bacon jam???


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That sounds like it was a civilised time. Maybe she will prompt him to change his unhealthy patterns- and stick to tea!
> DS won't have been happy with the footy. Most of us over here happy with yesterdays result.


 :thumbup: That is the first time he has been here in over 5 years.

Mmm DS was not happy about the footy.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna. I'm doing some is non-sheep colors too....after all....how else do we get different colors of yarn?


Gwen, they are the cutest things I have seen in a long time. Your use of color is great. I love the look of the black and white sheep with the gold or the grey. They would be great sewn on baby flannel blankets or stocking caps. If you decide to sell them let us know. I am so impressed!!,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Once you get used to them, they're not that bad...but unfortunately, they are difficult because people come to them without any notice and no knowledge on how to navigate them. I think they should have plenty of signage before them. We have several here and there's one between our house and where in-laws used to live and we travelled that a lot and the kids each got good lessons about them when they were learning to drive and we'd take them through that area several times before they were allowed to drive there by themselves. General rule (at least for here and the 6 streets that spoke out from the roundabout)-- if you're exiting to any of the first 3 streets from where you are starting, then stay in the far right lane and exit when it comes up. If the last 2 streets, then be in left hand lane and move over to right hand lane before making the exit. It works well even in lots of traffic when every driver is in this rythym.



pacer said:


> Have you driven on the newest exits known as round a bouts. I so dislike them. We have one in the area and now they are making some more at some of the highway exits. UGH. I don't know how the semi trucks deal with them. I can only imagine the accidents on bad weather days. I don't mind the left exits or the right exits as much as I dislike the round a bouts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think you're alone in that regard!!!

Do you remember when someone posted a sheep in the rainbow of colors on the forum and a contingent of members took offense to it and thought it was cruelty to animals??!! Sheesh - it was just food coloring---and we don't think twice about coloring our hair! I vote for many colorful sheep.



thewren said:


> ooh - I want purple sheep --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gwennie-- sheep are just so cute-- love the colored ones. Kept waiting for one black with 2 white-- uyou know, "There's one in every bunch"

Sugar, so glad you worked with DS to let ex see Serena-- maybe she'll be a good influence.

Ketchup? Did it once and said never again-- took too long (no plum tomatoes then), heated up the kitchen (no AC), etc. Canned tons of other stuff. May be why I seldom use it now.

There were other things-- just can't remember them now. Have a good day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....feedback time....LOL....Cashmeregma had asked if I could make broaches. Naturally, I said yes before ever having done it....LOL. This is what I was able to figure out. Even did one with "gold" fleece as in Jason and the Golden Fleece myth. Still have to remove the jump stitches and water soluble stabilizer and put on the pin back. Hand to use a different sheep than the earrings because I can't remove the stitches for the loop at the top of the earrings.


They are so cute!! You're so talented, Gwen!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd get it taken care of sooner, but I'm having to coordinate with the dentist who will finish putting on the crown on the one that I was originally having the root canal done. This one tooth's filling broke some time ago and has never hurt and is the last one we're dealing with in all the work being done--because it didn't hurt and knew that it had to be a crown, we did all the fillings (mostly redo of 20-30 year old fillings) first. But, then two of the fillings required deeper drilling to clean them out and dentist went ahead and filled them knowing that root canals may be necessary since they were so deep. So I have one tooth to be worked on that is not hurting but two more that are!! Dentist is having foot surgery and will be out for six weeks and she's the one to do the permanent crown after the root canal and the temporary the endondist puts on is only good for 3 weeks so I have to schedule around her surgery and return date. I may see if I can get two appointments at the endodontist though if this doesn't ease up soon.



darowil said:


> Thats a long time to put up with a tooth ache- hope it settles for you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning the sun is just thinking about coming up here. Not sure the temperature because I don't have my phone set for this area. Popping in for a minute while I have wifi. I wil try to catch up when I can.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs for everyone. Have a wonderful day.


Good morning, Caren. Love the dog sharing morning coffee.
Definitely thinking of you and your family this weekend.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Been thinking about you....hope you and the teens are fairing okay through this tough time. I've always loved Border Collies -- probably second to Golden Retrievers as my favorite dogs, so love the cup of coffee being offered.

DD brought home some Belgium chocolates (I didn't know that Godiva is from Belgium) and some caramels which taste of coffee - not a very pleasant flavor or consistency as candy, but I found out this morning they melt beautifully in my hot coffee.

She also brought back a paella pan and special spanish rice to make paella - so that's my new culinary challenge.








NanaCaren said:


> Good morning the sun is just thinking about coming up here. Not sure the temperature because I don't have my phone set for this area. Popping in for a minute while I have wifi. I wil try to catch up when I can.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs for everyone. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I managed to make a "gwennie" At least I can copy her on this...certainly can't make the lovely sheep brooches she's doing. I agree that there should be a grouping of all one color with one black.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Babies bring about so much change and some more profound than others. I commend you and DS for doing this. I believe all acts of mercy/kindness are rewarded if not here then in heaven.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well I have done my good deed for quite a while.... My DS and I organised their dad (my ex) to be able to see Serena today. He hasnt seen her very often at all, and not for ages. DD didnt want anything to do with it. But she did give permission. So, DS came down today, rang his dad and said that he could bring him here to visit with Serena. This was done with me here supervising. So I reckon I deserve a gold star.
> Anyway, he held her and cried. (I nearly did too). Then played on floor with her. We survived this for nearly two hours. He had 2 cups of TEA!!, and THANKED me for letting him come.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi my dear friends near and far, haven't been on I don' t think at all this week. Did my two day work in the city and then left for the lake Wed afternoon. Fall has come, the leaves have not turned and when they do I will send some pictures, our area is known in Minnesota for some beautiful color. But the lake looks different, the trees sound different and we were 34 degrees on Thursday morning and sat at 48 degrees all day on Thursday. The log cabin antique store I work at here has a gas fireplace so I just set the temperature and there it goes. It gets cozy in no time. I make coffee and sit on the antique love seat and sit and crochet and visit with customers. We have had so many California people in this summer. Yesterday one couple bout the most amazing brass floor lamp from Checkasavokia, know the spelling is wrong, where is the spell check when I need it? The shade was a green and white glass with little pink flowers. The design on the pole was the two faces, one of happiness smile and the then the sad face.
We have two fireplaces at the lake built in the 60's. For heat they are nice this time of year. But we had gas fireplaces in SD. So nice. But I love just having them.
Julie, will it ever end for you! I hope something gets resolved and then you can have some peace and just go on with the happy memories.
Shirley, travel safe to your new home.
June, I knitted for the women's and children's shelter last year for Christmas. Since they come anytime, middle of the night and they come with nothing . I will post all the things I made. My sister where she works was in charge of the Christmas project and she picked the shelter. So she put up a tree in her office and asked for gloves, mittens and hats to decorate it and then to give. Well I had x-mas fabric panels and I made blankets out of those for the tree skirt and then they went with. Then I crocheted baby blankets, scarves , hats. Knitted a couple of easy owls for toys to go. It was so fun.i wasn't working two jobs then .
Gwen, the striped are just toooo cute.
Sorry taking up so much room, to newsy I guess , Sam so glad you are back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, what is "bacon jam"? Never heard of it-- Onion marmalade I know, never had it but know I would love it. But bacon jam???


http://www.theendlessmeal.com/the-best-bacon-jam/

It's delicous!!!! and very easy to make. There are so many varieties just use what you like...you can use the cheapest bacon you can find and just drain any excess grease. I buy the thick cut from Aldi's and then add brown sugar, balsamic vinegar, vidalia onions, etc.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well it will be in the high 90's not much respite.


Poledra65 said:


> I am so glad we are back in the 70s to 80's this week, the last couple days were just two cold this soon. Hope that you cool down soon but not too cool.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are none so blind as those who will not see- is what springs to mind.


~~~Which makes her very difficult to deal with reasonably & logically. Keep your strength & faith! {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So many have responded to what has been going on in my life this last 24 hours- I am finding it hard to concentrate on individual replies- please forgive me. I will be using the network that Quakers have set up, as much as possible, and hope to track down the Samoan LDS community as well- but feel uncertain of asking too much there, because it will have been the first time anyone has met me. I am trusting to my instinct that I would rather go now than go through all the problems of re-booking- and especially as it would throw out Ringo's Kennelling into the time when everyone wants to travel- and places in the kennels have to be booked a year ahead. Hopefully the lawyer I will see on Wednesday will have some sound advice.


~~~no need for individual replies...you know we are all supporting you. The prayer warriors are on the job! Keep your focus on what you need to take care of.

:thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, we have things pretty organized now for our move. I have made all the arrangements for power, internet etc. for our new place. We worked on our place today - The stove and all the appliances have been cleaned and ready to move. Boxes packed and very little to actually do now.
> 
> We have 3 lunches to go to this week with friends. and then our internet turned off the following week and movers and then we are on our way. We hope to spent a quiet 2 or 3 days driving out to our destination and then it is settling in. I am sure it is the right move for us. I don't know how much time I will have on line.


~~~Have a safe & enjoyable trip. A new adventure awaits....have fun!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.theendlessmeal.com/the-best-bacon-jam/
> 
> It's delicous!!!! and very easy to make. There are so many varieties just use what you like...you can use the cheapest bacon you can find and just drain any excess grease. I buy the thick cut from Aldi's and then add brown sugar, balsamic vinegar, vidalia onions, etc.


Got the recipe, but I HATE coffee-- suggestions on what to sub for the coffee?


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gee....now who could that be? LOL Almost got them stitched out.


Oh, Gwen - they are adorable!!! I hope you will bring some to the KAP - I think you'd make quite a few sales!

I'm at DD#1's today taking care of Katie and Lili. Beth and Rob have gone wine tasting for their 12th anniversary which is tomorrow (Mon.). We are going to church in half an hour - this is usually Lili's nap time. Fortunately, they live only a couple of blocks from the church, so if she gets too cranky, I can take her home. I hope to get "paid" with a bottle or two of wine - works for me!!

Praying for all of you, especially for those who will be travelling soon. And a special prayer for Julie and Fale. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pics Caren. Had to snicker as one of my dogs is sitting right next to me AND my coffee.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning the sun is just thinking about coming up here. Not sure the temperature because I don't have my phone set for this area. Popping in for a minute while I have wifi. I wil try to catch up when I can.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs for everyone. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Bonnie, your new role in the health field sounds very interesting, and your input will be so valuable, as I'm sure that not everyone is aware of the difficulties facing rural cancer patients. Good for you, offering all your input and time to help on this.
> I hope you are able to rest a little before all the busy farm work, and that you get the promised better weather for combining. Farmers are so dependant on the weather being kind.


I have kind of dragged around the last few days but feel back to normal this morning. Don't sleep very well in hotels & there was only a 2 hr time change. I don't know how you were not exhausted for days after your trip with the ?8 hr time change. 
Once the combine gets rolling it will not take too long to harvest, as we don't have too much. Our neighbor is farming most of the crop land now. I will be glad when he gets the field next to the house done, I want to get my windows cleaned & don't do them until after as there will be so much dust in the air. I hate cleaning windows so I'm always glad when that job is done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You do deserve some gold stars....that was very kind of you to do that.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well I have done my good deed for quite a while.... My DS and I organised their dad (my ex) to be able to see Serena today. He hasnt seen her very often at all, and not for ages. DD didnt want anything to do with it. But she did give permission. So, DS came down today, rang his dad and said that he could bring him here to visit with Serena. This was done with me here supervising. So I reckon I deserve a gold star.
> Anyway, he held her and cried. (I nearly did too). Then played on floor with her. We survived this for nearly two hours. He had 2 cups of TEA!!, and THANKED me for letting him come.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I agree with Sam! There are some other things I could say about her, but I'm trying to be a nice Southern girl! So, use your imagination!


~~~I'm with you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congrats on the new van kehinkle. It was beginning to sound like you need one. You sure got your $s worth in mileage out of the old one though. Incredible. You deserve the new one.


~~~Somehow missed that announcement.....a new van!!?? Great! hope it is as comfy & homey as the one before....or better! Pictures? Are you coming to the KAP with it?
Safe travels! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> I bet there is someone else that comes to the Tea Party who would go for some purple sheep!!


~~~hmmmm? Who could that be?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gee....now who could that be? LOL Almost got them stitched out.


~~~VERY cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I must say very little talent involved.....the machine does all the work. All I do is load what ever design I have or combined, pick the stabilizer, load and reload the thread. Anyone with half a brain could do this. Now once I learn more about the digitizing program then I will feel more talented. But I do thank you for the compliment. Makes me feel good to have them appreciated.



jknappva said:


> They are so cute!! You're so talented, Gwen!
> Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I really laughing out loud thinking of the look on DH's face if you had a yak in the bed.
> How wonderful that you will be able to come next year. YAY!!!
> That would be fabulous if you got to help with the fiber festival. Great that you love the lady that organizes it. That makes it so much easier.
> Oh yes, and I can't wait to see pictures. Did you get any shots of the giant sheep?


 
No pictures of them, was so busy looking and talking that the thought of taking pics of them went completely out of my head, but here are a couple off the internet of what they look like and how big they are.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a BIG sheep! Huge!



Poledra65 said:


> No pictures of them, was so busy looking and talking that the thought of taking pics of them went completely out of my head, but here are a couple off the internet of what they look like and how big they are.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've got my dress hanging up ready to go and dusted (yes, dusted  ) my shoes...I guess I'll clean up all right. LOL No one's going to be looking at me, anyhow--it's the happy couple's day, as it should be!
> 
> So I'll catch up as I can later, and I hope everyone is well or mending if in need of it. Hugs & blessings.
> 
> P.S., Kaye, I would probably want the yak, too. :XD:


Have a great time at the wedding.

 DH told me I'd better not bring home a yak, lama, alpaca, goat, sheep, or any other animal that requires feeding and care and can eat the yard. :roll: LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> before I forget - I have something I wanted to say about next years' kap. I/we love having the kap a our house - I think it is centrally located for most people - and it certainly is not a problem. Heidi and family look forward to it as much as I do. Heidi as talked to a number of you on the phone so she knows some of you well. I just didn't want anyone thinking it was getting too much for us. when I told her over twice as many were coming this year she was as excited as I was. so to whoever picks up the reins - do plan on coming here if you would like to. we would love to host you again and again. and Helen at the fifth stitch would love it too. --- sam --- and the restaurants love it too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've not had the inserts but did have regular fireplaces in 2 houses and have sworn never again, too much work. My daughter, on the other hand, has had the gas ones in 2 houses and loved it. No wood to carry or store, very little mess, and lovely to cuddle next to when it is chilly.


Before we built our house we lived in an old shack & had a wood stove in the dining room & there were always a mess around it. When we built our house I wasn't sure I wanted a fireplace but DH came up with a good solution. He built a wood box right beside the fireplace with a door in the back which opens onto our basement stairwell which is steps from the back door. The only mess from the wood is a little on the top step when he fills the box but that is only about once each week in winter. He even made me a short vacuum hose which hangs in the porch closet so it is quick to clean up. There is a raised ?shelf about a foot wide in front of the fireplace & that contains the mess from stoking the fireplace. I must say I love it when it is cold out, nothing so cost as wood heat & this fireplace is so energy efficient that we don't use alot of wood.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. It has been a couple of weeks since I have had time to post on here, so I am a long way behind with your news although I have done a quick skim to try to catch up. No big dramas here, just busy. Have spent the last 2 weekends away from home which has meant the week days have been busy catching up on what is usually done at the weekend. Today we have been without the internet for a few hours so I am late starting to read the TP.
> Sorry I can't comment on all the news - just know you are all in my thoughts.
> 
> Welcome back Sam. Hope you get over your cold soon. Take care of yourself.
> ...


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....feedback time....LOL....Cashmeregma had asked if I could make broaches. Naturally, I said yes before ever having done it....LOL. This is what I was able to figure out. Even did one with "gold" fleece as in Jason and the Golden Fleece myth. Still have to remove the jump stitches and water soluble stabilizer and put on the pin back. Hand to use a different sheep than the earrings because I can't remove the stitches for the loop at the top of the earrings.


Those are great! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well I have done my good deed for quite a while.... My DS and I organised their dad (my ex) to be able to see Serena today. He hasnt seen her very often at all, and not for ages. DD didnt want anything to do with it. But she did give permission. So, DS came down today, rang his dad and said that he could bring him here to visit with Serena. This was done with me here supervising. So I reckon I deserve a gold star.
> Anyway, he held her and cried. (I nearly did too). Then played on floor with her. We survived this for nearly two hours. He had 2 cups of TEA!!, and THANKED me for letting him come.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, have a lovely slow trip to your new home. So happy you are moving near son.
Gwen, love all the sheep.
Maya and I jogged 20 minutes, walked 10. Off to my meeting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Got the recipe, but I HATE coffee-- suggestions on what to sub for the coffee?


I didn't use coffee in the one I made some time ago....I believe the recipe used apple juice. The liquid cooks down into a concentrate so any flavor you like with bacon is good. I would think that you could add maple syrup (just reduce the amount of sugar) to the jam.

http://www.thekitchn.com/sweet-savory-bacon-jam-recipes-from-the-kitchn-193505

I've used both red and white wines in the jam making -- all equally good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> As long as you have a person who has your back with you, I'd be happy to know that Lupe was at the Tribunal also...that way they are able to see the entire picture and would be able to make the best decisions possible.


That still has to be worked out! But hopefully I will be able to find someone. Certainly I hope they will turn up- the person the Tribunal really wants to see is Fale himself- I have asked for an Interpreter- rather important for that person to be impartial. I have located my friend Vivien for whom I knitted the stripy jumper some may recall- she has found work in Sydney- I have a phone number for her, now. And there is an LDS friend that I may be able to track down- this lady is from my Christchurch days.
A very still night here- the waning moon is in a cloudy sky- but it is not pouring as it has been for the last couple of days. I will get ready to go to my weaving class later- that should be good- I need to get my Koha (gifted money) for lunch- managed to overlook it in the budget- but $5 for a meal prepared is not bad these days- usually a soup and something sweet so far. I am bundling feathers together- I need to make 400 bundles of three- you strip two them a little, and use the third to wrap around the other two, and stick the whole lot together with soft laundry soap. My bum gets very sore with sitting all morning- but I have been taking my sponge/cushion I use for the computer chair now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> DH told me I'd better not bring home a yak, lama, alpaca, goat, sheep, or any other animal that requires feeding and care and can eat the yard. :roll: LOL


Ah, but I want goats precisely FOR eating the yard! They rock on keeping weeds down. I want alpacas for other reasons, of course. :XD:

We are off in a few minutes--will catch up after today's doin's.

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will be interested to see the silk hankies, I have not heard of that before.


Here's a utube video of it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, the question come up as to "why" the feathers? I hope it's a paid gig!



Lurker 2 said:


> That still has to be worked out! But hopefully I will be able to find someone. Certainly I hope they will turn up- the person the Tribunal really wants to see is Fale himself- I have asked for an Interpreter- rather important for that person to be impartial. I have located my friend Vivien for whom I knitted the stripy jumper some may recall- she has found work in Sydney- I have a phone number for her, now. And there is an LDS friend that I may be able to track down- this lady is from my Christchurch days.
> A very still night here- the waning moon is in a cloudy sky- but it is not pouring as it has been for the last couple of days. I will get ready to go to my weaving class later- that should be good- I need to get my Koha (gifted money) for lunch- managed to overlook it in the budget- but $5 for a meal prepared is not bad these days- usually a soup and something sweet so far. I am bundling feathers together- I need to make 400 bundles of three- you strip two them a little, and use the third to wrap around the other two, and stick the whole lot together with soft laundry soap. My bum gets very sore with sitting all morning- but I have been taking my sponge/cushion I use for the computer chair now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi my dear friends near and far, haven't been on I don' t think at all this week...
> Julie, will it ever end for you! I hope something gets resolved and then you can have some peace and just go on with the happy memories.
> Shirley, travel safe to your new home.
> ...


Me too- it would be good to be able to forget bad times, and just concentrate on the good- I've been able to do it with my Mother- and what you have done once- you can achieve again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Which makes her very difficult to deal with reasonably & logically. Keep your strength & faith! {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


Thanks so much!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't use coffee in the one I made some time ago....I believe the recipe used apple juice. The liquid cooks down into a concentrate so any flavor you like with bacon is good. I would think that you could add maple syrup (just reduce the amount of sugar) to the jam.
> 
> http://www.thekitchn.com/sweet-savory-bacon-jam-recipes-from-the-kitchn-193505
> 
> I've used both red and white wines in the jam making -- all equally good.


Oh, TY-- the apple juice sounds like a winner.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also would love to have some goats to eat the back yard down. Just not sure how the dogs would react.


Sorlenna said:


> Ah, but I want goats precisely FOR eating the yard! They rock on keeping weeds down. I want alpacas for other reasons, of course. :XD:
> 
> We are off in a few minutes--will catch up after today's doin's.
> 
> Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> ...
> 
> Praying for all of you, especially for those who will be travelling soon. And a special prayer for Julie and Fale. Love and hugs, Paula


Thanks so much, Paula- we certainly need it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With all that has been going on here- I have managed to forget to pass on Sandi's (AZ) love to all- Alan goes in for the first procedure on Monday- operation on Tuesday- hopefully discharged Friday.


Hoping and praying that he has a great recovery and all goes to plan, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Purl2diva, glad your treatment went well and I'm hoping the side effects don't affect you too badly if at all. Gentle hugs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> DH told me I'd better not bring home a yak, lama, alpaca, goat, sheep, or any other animal that requires feeding and care and can eat the yard. :roll: LOL


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> maybe even in her bed-well when David isn't there, he might have something to say about it otherwise.


 :XD:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd like to add my welcome a few days late. The recipes this week sound wonderful. I'm going to use a few of them and the lunch one, we are always looking for what to eat for lunch around here. 
I've been on the computer most of the morning doing other things so I better go stretch my legs and rest my eyes. Will be checking in. I've got a few more things to finish for KAP. I'm excited!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning the sun is just thinking about coming up here. Not sure the temperature because I don't have my phone set for this area. Popping in for a minute while I have wifi. I wil try to catch up when I can.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs for everyone. Have a wonderful day.


Morning Caren, love the coffee, the flowers are lovely too. Hoping that you and the family are having a stress free day. Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, the question come up as to "why" the feathers? I hope it's a paid gig!


No this one is done for love! the feathers are part of the traditional cloak that I am learning to make- Maori used thick feathers woven in to give extra warmth because with little other clothing they needed it in winter. The ancient cloaks are very much prized museum pieces now- we are using hens' feathers, but the most prized were Kiwi feather cloaks- and then there were those made with strips of dog skin- a way of remembering a loved companion.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No pictures of them, was so busy looking and talking that the thought of taking pics of them went completely out of my head, but here are a couple off the internet of what they look like and how big they are.


Wow! I've never seen such a huge sheep. They must be a meat variety? Do you know what the breed is called?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hoping and praying that he has a great recovery and all goes to plan, thank you for letting us know.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well I have done my good deed for quite a while.... My DS and I organised their dad (my ex) to be able to see Serena today. He hasnt seen her very often at all, and not for ages. DD didnt want anything to do with it. But she did give permission. So, DS came down today, rang his dad and said that he could bring him here to visit with Serena. This was done with me here supervising. So I reckon I deserve a gold star.
> Anyway, he held her and cried. (I nearly did too). Then played on floor with her. We survived this for nearly two hours. He had 2 cups of TEA!!, and THANKED me for letting him come.


Wow, you did good. Maybe there's hope for him yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful time....I have to ask how much they were sellling the quiviet for? What I saw was so far out of sight of my means...but found some bison/buffalo that is supposed to be as soft and warmer within my price range. I haven't worked with it yet, but as soon as I do, I'll let you know how I like it. I haven't seen a yak yet - but I'm in love with alpaca's.


It was about $14 for 2oz I think, but I could be wrong, it might have been 4 oz, it was roving though, so less expensive than a yarn would have been. The bison I felt was very soft, the yak was lovely, but I wish I'd gotten the camel/silk. 
The baby alpaca was soooo cute, Marla wanted one those, the gentleman told her she couldn't have just one, that you have to have 2.  She was okay with that, but her backyard and neighbors wouldn't be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

00000000000000000000


patocenizo said:


> Well it will be in the high 90's not much respite.


Ewe! :?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Are the feathersmfor your weaving project? Sounds like a lot of work.
Good luck tracking down an impartial interpreter.


Lurker 2 said:


> That still has to be worked out! But hopefully I will be able to find someone. Certainly I hope they will turn up- the person the Tribunal really wants to see is Fale himself- I have asked for an Interpreter- rather important for that person to be impartial. I have located my friend Vivien for whom I knitted the stripy jumper some may recall- she has found work in Sydney- I have a phone number for her, now. And there is an LDS friend that I may be able to track down- this lady is from my Christchurch days.
> A very still night here- the waning moon is in a cloudy sky- but it is not pouring as it has been for the last couple of days. I will get ready to go to my weaving class later- that should be good- I need to get my Koha (gifted money) for lunch- managed to overlook it in the budget- but $5 for a meal prepared is not bad these days- usually a soup and something sweet so far. I am bundling feathers together- I need to make 400 bundles of three- you strip two them a little, and use the third to wrap around the other two, and stick the whole lot together with soft laundry soap. My bum gets very sore with sitting all morning- but I have been taking my sponge/cushion I use for the computer chair now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are the feathersmfor your weaving project? Sounds like a lot of work.
> Good luck tracking down an impartial interpreter.


It is quite slow work- although I will probably get faster- I have already had one person speak up that she would like me to make a cloak for her- she also wants me to make scarves for her and her 5 daughters- I am getting busy!
Thanks for the wish of good luck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time to go and rest again for a couple of hours- then it will be approaching daylight- and time for me to exit! Hope most others are enjoying your Sunday!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry taking up so much room, to newsy I guess , Sam so glad you are back.[/quote]

It's always a pleasure to hear from you. We know how busy you are.
I'm looking forward to the pictures after the leaves change color.
Our leaves don't really get any color until about the 2nd week in Nov. And if we have a bad wind storm the last part of Oct., a lot of the leaves blow off before they have a chance to change color.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No pictures of them, was so busy looking and talking that the thought of taking pics of them went completely out of my head, but here are a couple off the internet of what they look like and how big they are.


WOW!! I imagine you get a lot of wool when that sheep is sheared!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I decided to look up what colors of wool sheep can have. Just learned that there are 16 different colors of sheep naturally. How cool. All I've ever seen were white and black. I learn something new every day.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

wow a lot sure does happen when I am not online for a day.

Ended up working 7:30am to 2:30pm instead of 10am to 2:30pm.

Was a crazy bus day at work, but it just made the time fly by. :thumbup: 

Gage, Greg and I went to the fall fair last night here in Fergus and had a great time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like you had a good family time Melody. Quite a haul on the stuffed toys I'd say.


gagesmom said:


> wow a lot sure does happen when I am not online for a day.
> 
> Ended up working 7:30am to 2:30pm instead of 10am to 2:30pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Probably try to herd them into the house!



Gweniepooh said:


> I also would love to have some goats to eat the back yard down. Just not sure how the dogs would react.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I see...these will be joined along with the woven portion you're working on for the ceremonial robe.



Lurker 2 said:


> No this one is done for love! the feathers are part of the traditional cloak that I am learning to make- Maori used thick feathers woven in to give extra warmth because with little other clothing they needed it in winter. The ancient cloaks are very much prized museum pieces now- we are using hens' feathers, but the most prized were Kiwi feather cloaks- and then there were those made with strips of dog skin- a way of remembering a loved companion.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow...that's very cheap compared to the 4 oz. of yarn that I saw for over $100 --- the blends were $75+....I didn't see an camel/silk blend at the MW Stitches show---I'll have to be on the look out for it.



Poledra65 said:


> It was about $14 for 2oz I think, but I could be wrong, it might have been 4 oz, it was roving though, so less expensive than a yarn would have been. The bison I felt was very soft, the yak was lovely, but I wish I'd gotten the camel/silk.
> The baby alpaca was soooo cute, Marla wanted one those, the gentleman told her she couldn't have just one, that you have to have 2.  She was okay with that, but her backyard and neighbors wouldn't be.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness....didn't think of the doggie door. We did use to have pygmy goats....3 of them! Theiy were the cutes things. Didn't realize how much goats climbed until I looked out the kitchen window one morning and they were all up one of the pecan trees. Funniest thing I had ever seen. But no...don't want goats in the house. Maybe I can rent some goats.....



RookieRetiree said:


> Probably try to herd them into the house!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Gwen I think it was exactly what we needed, we have more downs then ups lately. It was so nice to go have a great time and enjoy ourselves.


Gweniepooh said:


> Looks like you had a good family time Melody. Quite a haul on the stuffed toys I'd say.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh yeah almost forgot to post this pic. Got this bag of yarn from a friend at work, she dropped it off on her way to work.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh yeah almost forgot to post this pic. Got this bag of yarn from a friend at work, she dropped it off on her way to work.


Lucky you....great friend!
Looks like you had a grand time at the fair!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Oh yeah almost forgot to post this pic. Got this bag of yarn from a friend at work, she dropped it off on her way to work.


Nice! And looks like family had a good time at the fair.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....feedback time....LOL....Cashmeregma had asked if I could make broaches. Naturally, I said yes before ever having done it....LOL. This is what I was able to figure out. Even did one with "gold" fleece as in Jason and the Golden Fleece myth. Still have to remove the jump stitches and water soluble stabilizer and put on the pin back. Hand to use a different sheep than the earrings because I can't remove the stitches for the loop at the top of the earrings.


Oh my goodness. Ok Girl, you ARE AMAZING!!!! Those are just too cute. Can't you just see people wearing those to some of the Fiber Festivals or to their Knitting Guilds. FABULOSITY Gwen. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicho...Those are wonderful photos and glorious landscape. Thank you so much for sharing those with us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....feedback time....LOL....Cashmeregma had asked if I could make broaches. Naturally, I said yes before ever having done it....LOL. This is what I was able to figure out. Even did one with "gold" fleece as in Jason and the Golden Fleece myth. Still have to remove the jump stitches and water soluble stabilizer and put on the pin back. Hand to use a different sheep than the earrings because I can't remove the stitches for the loop at the top of the earrings.


Gwen, I'm thinking you could make a lot of money selling those at a Fiber Festival if the spot to sell them doesn't costs too much. Maybe selling them through a shop would work without having to rent a spot and even think the LYS would WANT to sell them. Can even see them glued on cards. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Have you driven on the newest exits known as round a bouts. I so dislike them. We have one in the area and now they are making some more at some of the highway exits. UGH. I don't know how the semi trucks deal with them. I can only imagine the accidents on bad weather days. I don't mind the left exits or the right exits as much as I dislike the round a bouts.


I don't feel safe on roundabouts at all. :thumbdown:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gee....now who could that be? LOL Almost got them stitched out.


WOW, WOW, WOW. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Think you have the beginning of a business there Gwen. Those would be so popular. Love them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is what we have & unless it is -20 we can't light the fireplace or we will melt. We have a Glowboy fireplace, very energy efficient wood burning with a fan that blows the heat out. We fill it at suppertime & it heats the house all evening, usually the furnace doesn't kick in until well after midnight.


Thanks Bonnie. So one filling with wood does the whole evening. Good to know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> With all that has been going on here- I have managed to forget to pass on Sandi's (AZ) love to all- Alan goes in for the first procedure on Monday- operation on Tuesday- hopefully discharged Friday.


Was wondering if it was time. Hoping this is the beginning of a much better quality life for Alan and AZ once he is healed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: AZ, if you and Alan see this I am and will be thinking of you and prayers too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mfarianne, Cindi and I are thinking of doing an Etsy store; I'm very interested in doing it. May need to ask Sorlenna some questions about doing it. As with knitting or any handcraft folks don't realize the cost involved. I've in the past charged $1 per 1000 stitches and not even considered adding in cost of stabilizers or jewelry findings, etc. For the clocks and framed pictures I do add in the cost of the original clock and frame.

I am really having fun doing them and thinking of some other stuff. I've made a clock that will be one of the prizes at the KAP drawings and a framed picture too. I del pretty pleased with the clock particularly since I did the design layout myself (couldn't find one already done with the theme I wanted. I don't see any harm in showing them to you here.



Cashmeregma said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Think you have the beginning of a business there Gwen. Those would be so popular. Love them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> They are nice- but I like the earrings. I would wear the earrings but not the broaches (but then I rarely wear broaches anyway so maybe I'm not a useful guide!). Do like the look of the gold one- even if there aren't that many gold ones living.


Aaaah but they could even be sewn on a sweater.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here!


Cashmeregma said:


> Was wondering if it was time. Hoping this is the beginning of a much better quality life for Alan and AZ once he is healed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: AZ, if you and Alan see this I am and will be thinking of you and prayers too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mfarianne, Cindi and I are thinking of doing an Etsy store; I'm very interested in doing it. May need to ask Sorlenna some questions about doing it.
> 
> I am really having fun doing them and thinking of some other stuff. I've made a clock that will be one of the prizes at the KAP drawings and a framed picture too. I del pretty pleased with the clock particularly since I did the design layout myself (couldn't find one already done with the theme I wanted. I don't see any harm in showing them to you here.


Sounds like a great idea Gwen. My goodness, you have been soooo busy and so creative. Love those too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well I have done my good deed for quite a while.... My DS and I organised their dad (my ex) to be able to see Serena today. He hasnt seen her very often at all, and not for ages. DD didnt want anything to do with it. But she did give permission. So, DS came down today, rang his dad and said that he could bring him here to visit with Serena. This was done with me here supervising. So I reckon I deserve a gold star.
> Anyway, he held her and cried. (I nearly did too). Then played on floor with her. We survived this for nearly two hours. He had 2 cups of TEA!!, and THANKED me for letting him come.


You are a good woman! I'm glad the ex seemed to appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Well, some of us might....... Others certainly would NOT.
> 
> And to answer your previous comment; yes I was on holiday in Western Canada, and we met Shirley and Pat before we left. It was an amazing holiday, topped by meeting Designer, much to the amusement of my DD. (Who I had always told must Never meet up with friends known only over the internet). I've been posting some of our photos, so will add a few more here.


Breathtaking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning the sun is just thinking about coming up here. Not sure the temperature because I don't have my phone set for this area. Popping in for a minute while I have wifi. I wil try to catch up when I can.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs for everyone. Have a wonderful day.


Is that your dog??

Hope your time will be a special one Caren and very meaningful, although tough and sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, I don't know what would be the equivalent attraction in the US, although I am sure you have many. Years ago, most seaside towns had some sort of light show in the autumn months, I suppose as a way of extending the tourist season. Blackpool always had the biggest and best, and has continued with after many other have given up. I will include a link which will explain it far better than I can! www.visitblackpool.com/illuminations
> 
> It is the sort of thing that sounds very cheesy, but is fun once in a while!
> 
> Sorry, the address does not seem to have come up as a link. I will try later. Right now, I am waiting to be picked up to go for a 'Spa Day' with my daughters. I am not really looking forward to it, but they insisted!


How special. I bet you will love it. Let me know all about it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well I have done my good deed for quite a while.... My DS and I organised their dad (my ex) to be able to see Serena today. He hasnt seen her very often at all, and not for ages. DD didnt want anything to do with it. But she did give permission. So, DS came down today, rang his dad and said that he could bring him here to visit with Serena. This was done with me here supervising. So I reckon I deserve a gold star.
> Anyway, he held her and cried. (I nearly did too). Then played on floor with her. We survived this for nearly two hours. He had 2 cups of TEA!!, and THANKED me for letting him come.


Not easy for you but very special.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've not had the inserts but did have regular fireplaces in 2 houses and have sworn never again, too much work. My daughter, on the other hand, has had the gas ones in 2 houses and loved it. No wood to carry or store, very little mess, and lovely to cuddle next to when it is chilly.


That does seem to be the easiest way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> We had one of the fire burning stoves (slow combustion and it was great. They are efficient burniers so while they do take some work nothing like the amount a open fire ties- and a lovely heat and nice to watch. Don't have one here- would get too warm to use it. They work best if they are kept burning slowly all the time rather than to provide heat for just a couple of hours when needed. But in the hills where it is alot colder most people had them (assume they still do).


Is a fire burning stove done with wood or gas. I'm thinking wood?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Been thinking about you....hope you and the teens are fairing okay through this tough time. I've always loved Border Collies -- probably second to Golden Retrievers as my favorite dogs, so love the cup of coffee being offered.
> 
> DD brought home some Belgium chocolates (I didn't know that Godiva is from Belgium) and some caramels which taste of coffee - not a very pleasant flavor or consistency as candy, but I found out this morning they melt beautifully in my hot coffee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Hi my dear friends near and far, haven't been on I don' t think at all this week. Did my two day work in the city and then left for the lake Wed afternoon. Fall has come, the leaves have not turned and when they do I will send some pictures, our area is known in Minnesota for some beautiful color. But the lake looks different, the trees sound different and we were 34 degrees on Thursday morning and sat at 48 degrees all day on Thursday. The log cabin antique store I work at here has a gas fireplace so I just set the temperature and there it goes. It gets cozy in no time. I make coffee and sit on the antique love seat and sit and crochet and visit with customers. We have had so many California people in this summer. Yesterday one couple bout the most amazing brass floor lamp from Checkasavokia, know the spelling is wrong, where is the spell check when I need it? The shade was a green and white glass with little pink flowers. The design on the pole was the two faces, one of happiness smile and the then the sad face.
> We have two fireplaces at the lake built in the 60's. For heat they are nice this time of year. But we had gas fireplaces in SD. So nice. But I love just having them.
> Julie, will it ever end for you! I hope something gets resolved and then you can have some peace and just go on with the happy memories.
> Shirley, travel safe to your new home.
> ...


Not at all too much space. Have you seen how much I took up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.theendlessmeal.com/the-best-bacon-jam/
> 
> It's delicous!!!! and very easy to make. There are so many varieties just use what you like...you can use the cheapest bacon you can find and just drain any excess grease. I buy the thick cut from Aldi's and then add brown sugar, balsamic vinegar, vidalia onions, etc.


Do you serve it with crackers or thin slices of bread? Cheese? What else would be good. I have never heard of bacon jam, so I am very curious. I copied the recipe, but will have to wait to make it. I'm doing the Simple Start program on WW, and it is very limiting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I see...these will be joined along with the woven portion you're working on for the ceremonial robe.


They get woven in with the weft fibres- when I get to that point I will photograph it again!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> No pictures of them, was so busy looking and talking that the thought of taking pics of them went completely out of my head, but here are a couple off the internet of what they look like and how big they are.


Oh my goodness. They are big.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Before we built our house we lived in an old shack & had a wood stove in the dining room & there were always a mess around it. When we built our house I wasn't sure I wanted a fireplace but DH came up with a good solution. He built a wood box right beside the fireplace with a door in the back which opens onto our basement stairwell which is steps from the back door. The only mess from the wood is a little on the top step when he fills the box but that is only about once each week in winter. He even made me a short vacuum hose which hangs in the porch closet so it is quick to clean up. There is a raised ?shelf about a foot wide in front of the fireplace & that contains the mess from stoking the fireplace. I must say I love it when it is cold out, nothing so cost as wood heat & this fireplace is so energy efficient that we don't use alot of wood.


Thanks Bonnie. Sounds great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I served it with goat cheese and sliced french bread bagettes...but crostinis work great -- it tastes great on any sandwich - especially panninis and grilled. I also like to put cream cheese and bacon jam on my bagels...and believe it or not - frosted cinnamon rolls with a little jam on top is wonderful (salty and sweet together)! Of course, I love putting a piece of ham or piece of bacon on my cinnamon roll so bacon jam is not such a stretch.



pammie1234 said:


> Do you serve it with crackers or thin slices of bread? Cheese? What else would be good. I have never heard of bacon jam, so I am very curious. I copied the recipe, but will have to wait to make it. I'm doing the Simple Start program on WW, and it is very limiting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I look forward to that.



Lurker 2 said:


> They get woven in with the weft fibres- when I get to that point I will photograph it again!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm just too tired to read or post any more. Time for some resting time. Hugs to all. LOL Well it looks the the rest of it is a lot of my posts anyway.  :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I look forward to that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mfarianne, Cindi and I are thinking of doing an Etsy store; I'm very interested in doing it. May need to ask Sorlenna some questions about doing it. As with knitting or any handcraft folks don't realize the cost involved. I've in the past charged $1 per 1000 stitches and not even considered adding in cost of stabilizers or jewelry findings, etc. For the clocks and framed pictures I do add in the cost of the original clock and frame.
> 
> I am really having fun doing them and thinking of some other stuff. I've made a clock that will be one of the prizes at the KAP drawings and a framed picture too. I del pretty pleased with the clock particularly since I did the design layout myself (couldn't find one already done with the theme I wanted. I don't see any harm in showing them to you here.


Those are really cute! How do you find time to do all of the things you do?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I served it with goat cheese and sliced french bread bagettes...but crostinis work great -- it tastes great on any sandwich - especially panninis and grilled. I also like to put cream cheese and bacon jam on my bagels...and believe it or not - frosted cinnamon rolls with a little jam on top is wonderful (salty and sweet together)! Of course, I love putting a piece of ham or piece of bacon on my cinnamon roll so bacon jam is not such a stretch.


Sounds delicious! Can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming his way. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> With all that has been going on here- I have managed to forget to pass on Sandi's (AZ) love to all- Alan goes in for the first procedure on Monday- operation on Tuesday- hopefully discharged Friday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I need a picture of the earrings please. --- sam



darowil said:


> They are nice- but I like the earrings. I would wear the earrings but not the broaches (but then I rarely wear broaches anyway so maybe I'm not a useful guide!). Do like the look of the gold one- even if there aren't that many gold ones living.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here you go Sam. Haven't put the hooks/findings on them yet.



thewren said:


> I need a picture of the earrings please. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did mr p bring it to you in bed? after all - it is sunday morning --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I'm with you there Sam. Just had my morning coffee. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what glorious scenery tns - wonderful place to hike. I didn't know they had seals - where is great bear lodge? --- sam



TNS said:


> Well, some of us might....... Others certainly would NOT.
> 
> And to answer your previous comment; yes I was on holiday in Western Canada, and we met Shirley and Pat before we left. It was an amazing holiday, topped by meeting Designer, much to the amusement of my DD. (Who I had always told must Never meet up with friends known only over the internet). I've been posting some of our photos, so will add a few more here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nap time! TTIYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I assume these were outdoors - the science center in seattle had a light show in their planetarium with wild music - went once with my friend bruce who was totally stoned at the time - he thouth they were so lovely and wild. lol --- sam --- and not - I was not stoned - fortunately or unfortunately - pot gives me such vertigo that I throw up my socks and go to bed and sleep - and I hate throwing up.



Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, I don't know what would be the equivalent attraction in the US, although I am sure you have many. Years ago, most seaside towns had some sort of light show in the autumn months, I suppose as a way of extending the tourist season. Blackpool always had the biggest and best, and has continued with after many other have given up. I will include a link which will explain it far better than I can! www.visitblackpool.com/illuminations
> 
> It is the sort of thing that sounds very cheesy, but is fun once in a while!
> 
> Sorry, the address does not seem to have come up as a link. I will try later. Right now, I am waiting to be picked up to go for a 'Spa Day' with my daughters. I am not really looking forward to it, but they insisted!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does one forget 100 projects? --- sam



darowil said:


> HAd a family lunch today. About 6 weeks ago we had one and a great nephew asked me to knit him a hat which i did that weekend. Of course his cousin aske dfor one so I did two more (as his brother woud also want one). Gave them to them today and they wore them all afternoon- despite the fact that it was sun hats needed! One of them had a very damp head and I commented that he had been sweating under the hat- his explanation was that his haead had got wet iunder the hat. He was very well mannered and thanked me a couple of times- but much more important was seeing them wearing them.
> I have now finsihed 3 items since discovering around 100 started projects- and no more started!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> with the clock particularly since I did the design layout myself (couldn't find one already done with the theme I wanted.


The clock is so cute! Pix is very nice, too. You ARE having fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you make onion marmalade? --- sam --- maybe that is what it was - I just couldn't remember - it sure was good.



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, that sounds like an awesome day! And, we got to hear about Kathy's new van - she hasn't been on here much lately, so we're berift of news from or about her! Can't wait to see it (and hint, hint, Kathy---we miss you and your posts and our travelling across country vicariously through you!).
> 
> I'll bet that sandwich was on a fococcia bread or roll--sounds heavenly. I made some bacon jam for parties last holiday and paired it with goat cheese on french bread crostinis and they were wonderful. I've also made onion marmalade and served the same way; not sure which one I loved more. I am going to try to jar up some onion marmalade to have it on hamburgers and on meat loaf during the winter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think caren will mind if I reprint her recipe. --- sam

Bacon Jam

Ingredients
3 pounds bacon
4 large onions, slice thin I use red onions
5 cloves garlic
1 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup packed light-brown sugar
½ cup pure maple syrup
1½ cups very strong brewed black coffee
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Instructions
Cut the bacon slices into one inch strips. Add the bacon to a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Cook the bacon, stirring frequently, until the bacon is browned. Use a slotted spoon to transfer the bacon to a paper-towel lined plate. Drain all but 2 tablespoons of the bacon drippings into a heat-proof jar with a tight-fitting lid.*

*Save the bacon drippings in the refrigerator. Thats too much flavor to trash!

Place the Dutch oven back over the medium-high heat and add the onions and garlic. Stir well and reduce heat to medium. Continue to cook until the onions are mostly translucent. Add the remaining ingredients, stir well,turn heat to low.

Bring to a boil, stirring frequently, and boil hard for 2 minutes. After 2 minutes, stir in the bacon into the onions and liquid.

Simmer uncovered, stirring occasionally to make sure things arent sticking, adding ¼ cup of water if it seems to be drying out. When the onions are meltingly soft and the liquid is thick and syrupy, remove the dutch oven from the heat and let stand for 5 minutes.

Transfer the contents of the Dutch oven to the work bowl of a food processor that has been fitted with a blade. Fit the lid in place and pulse several times or until the Bacon Jam is a spreadable consistency. Scrape into jars or a container with a tight fitting lid. Store in the refrigerator for up to one month or in the freezer for up to 6 months.
Can be served cold, room temperature or warmed.

Notes
The bacon jam could take up to 3 hours to reduce to a syrupy consistency. Be patient

Enjoy Caren/ktp


Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, what is "bacon jam"? Never heard of it-- Onion marmalade I know, never had it but know I would love it. But bacon jam???


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No this one is done for love! the feathers are part of the traditional cloak that I am learning to make- Maori used thick feathers woven in to give extra warmth because with little other clothing they needed it in winter. The ancient cloaks are very much prized museum pieces now- we are using hens' feathers, but the most prized were Kiwi feather cloaks- and then there were those made with strips of dog skin- a way of remembering a loved companion.


The cloak sounds like a very interesting project, I sure hope you will post a photo when you are done.I can't imagine how many hours you are putting into the project.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need lots of tomatoes if you are going to make catsup - it really cooks down - my mother-in-law used to make it but said it was cheaper to buy it. but I agree - making your own allows you to decide how much salt and other spices to put in it.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Gwennie-- sheep are just so cute-- love the colored ones. Kept waiting for one black with 2 white-- uyou know, "There's one in every bunch"
> 
> Sugar, so glad you worked with DS to let ex see Serena-- maybe she'll be a good influence.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

OMG - let's have the next kap in the grand canaris - does that look to die for or what. yummy. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Been thinking about you....hope you and the teens are fairing okay through this tough time. I've always loved Border Collies -- probably second to Golden Retrievers as my favorite dogs, so love the cup of coffee being offered.
> 
> DD brought home some Belgium chocolates (I didn't know that Godiva is from Belgium) and some caramels which taste of coffee - not a very pleasant flavor or consistency as candy, but I found out this morning they melt beautifully in my hot coffee.
> 
> She also brought back a paella pan and special spanish rice to make paella - so that's my new culinary challenge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you never need to worry about being too newsy - we love every word. i'm so jealous - I would love a job where I could sit and knit and then talk and sell to customers - my kind of job. --- sam



Spider said:


> Hi my dear friends near and far, haven't been on I don' t think at all this week. Did my two day work in the city and then left for the lake Wed afternoon. Fall has come, the leaves have not turned and when they do I will send some pictures, our area is known in Minnesota for some beautiful color. But the lake looks different, the trees sound different and we were 34 degrees on Thursday morning and sat at 48 degrees all day on Thursday. The log cabin antique store I work at here has a gas fireplace so I just set the temperature and there it goes. It gets cozy in no time. I make coffee and sit on the antique love seat and sit and crochet and visit with customers. We have had so many California people in this summer. Yesterday one couple bout the most amazing brass floor lamp from Checkasavokia, know the spelling is wrong, where is the spell check when I need it? The shade was a green and white glass with little pink flowers. The design on the pole was the two faces, one of happiness smile and the then the sad face.
> We have two fireplaces at the lake built in the 60's. For heat they are nice this time of year. But we had gas fireplaces in SD. So nice. But I love just having them.
> Julie, will it ever end for you! I hope something gets resolved and then you can have some peace and just go on with the happy memories.
> Shirley, travel safe to your new home.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mfarianne, Cindi and I are thinking of doing an Etsy store; I'm very interested in doing it. May need to ask Sorlenna some questions about doing it. As with knitting or any handcraft folks don't realize the cost involved. I've in the past charged $1 per 1000 stitches and not even considered adding in cost of stabilizers or jewelry findings, etc. For the clocks and framed pictures I do add in the cost of the original clock and frame.
> 
> I am really having fun doing them and thinking of some other stuff. I've made a clock that will be one of the prizes at the KAP drawings and a framed picture too. I del pretty pleased with the clock particularly since I did the design layout myself (couldn't find one already done with the theme I wanted. I don't see any harm in showing them to you here.


Those are fantastic, Gwen. There's no end to your talent. Keep showing us your beautiful creations!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

64° here - I would so trade with you pat. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Well it will be in the high 90's not much respite.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are good size aren't they - but think of all the wool you would get from one. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> No pictures of them, was so busy looking and talking that the thought of taking pics of them went completely out of my head, but here are a couple off the internet of what they look like and how big they are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does one do with 400 bundles of feathers? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That still has to be worked out! But hopefully I will be able to find someone. Certainly I hope they will turn up- the person the Tribunal really wants to see is Fale himself- I have asked for an Interpreter- rather important for that person to be impartial. I have located my friend Vivien for whom I knitted the stripy jumper some may recall- she has found work in Sydney- I have a phone number for her, now. And there is an LDS friend that I may be able to track down- this lady is from my Christchurch days.
> A very still night here- the waning moon is in a cloudy sky- but it is not pouring as it has been for the last couple of days. I will get ready to go to my weaving class later- that should be good- I need to get my Koha (gifted money) for lunch- managed to overlook it in the budget- but $5 for a meal prepared is not bad these days- usually a soup and something sweet so far. I am bundling feathers together- I need to make 400 bundles of three- you strip two them a little, and use the third to wrap around the other two, and stick the whole lot together with soft laundry soap. My bum gets very sore with sitting all morning- but I have been taking my sponge/cushion I use for the computer chair now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I almost bought some on one of my yarn crawls - had I watched this I would have bought some - couldn't quite figure out how to do it. looks like fun.



Poledra65 said:


> Here's a utube video of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you making the cloak for yourself? how does one weave feathers? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No this one is done for love! the feathers are part of the traditional cloak that I am learning to make- Maori used thick feathers woven in to give extra warmth because with little other clothing they needed it in winter. The ancient cloaks are very much prized museum pieces now- we are using hens' feathers, but the most prized were Kiwi feather cloaks- and then there were those made with strips of dog skin- a way of remembering a loved companion.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures melody - what did gage do to win all his prizes? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> wow a lot sure does happen when I am not online for a day.
> 
> Ended up working 7:30am to 2:30pm instead of 10am to 2:30pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

A few programmers jokes.

- The little x-shaped sign on the upper right is a portal to the real world...

- Between programmers:
- What is marriage?
- Well, picture a situation where you have super fast internet, totally unlimited... but it only opens one site.

A programmer walks in an office.
"Excuse me, can I speak to Katya?"
"She is in the archive".
"Well, unarchivate her, please, because I really need to see her".


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

What is the common between an indian wigwam and Linux?
No Gates, no windows, Apache inside.


To increase income MS will start to sell add space on the error messages.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: That is the first time he has been here in over 5 years.
> 
> Mmm DS was not happy about the footy.


Amazing what babies can do!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd get it taken care of sooner, but I'm having to coordinate with the dentist who will finish putting on the crown on the one that I was originally having the root canal done. This one tooth's filling broke some time ago and has never hurt and is the last one we're dealing with in all the work being done--because it didn't hurt and knew that it had to be a crown, we did all the fillings (mostly redo of 20-30 year old fillings) first. But, then two of the fillings required deeper drilling to clean them out and dentist went ahead and filled them knowing that root canals may be necessary since they were so deep. So I have one tooth to be worked on that is not hurting but two more that are!! Dentist is having foot surgery and will be out for six weeks and she's the one to do the permanent crown after the root canal and the temporary the endondist puts on is only good for 3 weeks so I have to schedule around her surgery and return date. I may see if I can get two appointments at the endodontist though if this doesn't ease up soon.


A little difficut to see her if she is not there. Bad timing for you-but it woud be bad for someone whever she had it done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely gwen - great prize. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Mfarianne, Cindi and I are thinking of doing an Etsy store; I'm very interested in doing it. May need to ask Sorlenna some questions about doing it. As with knitting or any handcraft folks don't realize the cost involved. I've in the past charged $1 per 1000 stitches and not even considered adding in cost of stabilizers or jewelry findings, etc. For the clocks and framed pictures I do add in the cost of the original clock and frame.
> 
> I am really having fun doing them and thinking of some other stuff. I've made a clock that will be one of the prizes at the KAP drawings and a framed picture too. I del pretty pleased with the clock particularly since I did the design layout myself (couldn't find one already done with the theme I wanted. I don't see any harm in showing them to you here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No pictures of them, was so busy looking and talking that the thought of taking pics of them went completely out of my head, but here are a couple off the internet of what they look like and how big they are.


Wow- they would have alot of wool and/or meat on them. I guess as they were at a fibre show they are wool sheep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning Sam (or should I say evening?) 6.45am here and I have been up for 2 hours on other parts of KP. Started at the top of my emails and the TP notification was the last one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the holes in my ears but not sure what Heidi would think if I waltzed in for breakfast with sheep hanging off my ears. rotflmao. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go Sam. Haven't put the hooks/findings on them yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have the holes in my ears but not sure what Heidi would think if I waltzed in for breakfast with sheep hanging off my ears. rotflmao. --- sam


Should try it just for the response!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> DH told me I'd better not bring home a yak, lama, alpaca, goat, sheep, or any other animal that requires feeding and care and can eat the yard. :roll: LOL


Covered himself well there didn't he. Hard to get around that


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny handy family - I especially like the first one. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> A few programmers jokes.
> 
> - The little x-shaped sign on the upper right is a portal to the real world...
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll have to comb the beard away from my ears - it hides my ears usually. --- sam



darowil said:


> Should try it just for the response!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Is a fire burning stove done with wood or gas. I'm thinking wood?


Wood- but they don't use anything like the amount that the open firplaces do. Ours was over 10 years ago so they have probably improved even since then but we would put in a two or three logs and it would burn all night. We kept it burning right through winter and this kept the house warm. If out all day could load it up as well and it would burn all day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness. They are big.


Wonder if that sheep would be bigger than the mini Brahman Melody posted?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL......we will just have to come up with something more manly for you guys!



thewren said:


> I have the holes in my ears but not sure what Heidi would think if I waltzed in for breakfast with sheep hanging off my ears. rotflmao. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does one forget 100 projects? --- sam


Well I knew I had most of them- or remebered them once I saw them but didn't realise wuite how many it was. But I actually counted them up to 66 and then had at least 30 in my box of ones I plan to finish (and I didn't count the ones I frogged or sent to the frog pond for dealing with later!).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gee....now who could that be? LOL Almost got them stitched out.


Those are great, Gwen! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you never need to worry about being too newsy - we love every word. i'm so jealous - I would love a job where I could sit and knit and then talk and sell to customers - my kind of job. --- sam


wouldn't that be a great job? One where youcan knit- but knitting is not what you are being for so you don't have the pressure of finsihing things.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> New Zealand road planners love Round a Bouts- I am always nervous on them, partly because we had a change two years ago as to who gave way to who. I guess it is cheaper than traffic lights.


We've got them all over the place...even in our small town there are two. Some of the bigger ones elsewhere now have traffic lights on them too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We've got them all over the place...even in our small town there are two. Some of the bigger ones elsewhere now have traffic lights on them too!


never did quite get used to traffic lights at roundabouts- it seemed to me to defeat the purpose of a roundabout.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> You could buy new crockpots for that! I see you've found a much more reasonable source now.


The strange thing was it was the same make that had two very different prices. The reasonable cost was from the actual manufacturer. I think the other lot were trying to make a fast buck, but anyone who was willing to pay that kind of price for them must have had more money than sense! :shock:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Should try it just for the response!


I agree. Dare you Sam.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well I have done my good deed for quite a while.... My DS and I organised their dad (my ex) to be able to see Serena today. He hasnt seen her very often at all, and not for ages. DD didnt want anything to do with it. But she did give permission. So, DS came down today, rang his dad and said that he could bring him here to visit with Serena. This was done with me here supervising. So I reckon I deserve a gold star.
> Anyway, he held her and cried. (I nearly did too). Then played on floor with her. We survived this for nearly two hours. He had 2 cups of TEA!!, and THANKED me for letting him come.


Aw that's lovely! Well done you. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I agree. Dare you Sam.


And we would like to see a photo.

And now I am going down to have some breakfast.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mfarianne, Cindi and I are thinking of doing an Etsy store; I'm very interested in doing it. May need to ask Sorlenna some questions about doing it. As with knitting or any handcraft folks don't realize the cost involved. I've in the past charged $1 per 1000 stitches and not even considered adding in cost of stabilizers or jewelry findings, etc. For the clocks and framed pictures I do add in the cost of the original clock and frame.
> 
> I am really having fun doing them and thinking of some other stuff. I've made a clock that will be one of the prizes at the KAP drawings and a framed picture too. I del pretty pleased with the clock particularly since I did the design layout myself (couldn't find one already done with the theme I wanted. I don't see any harm in showing them to you here.


You're a very talented lady! :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> I almost bought some on one of my yarn crawls - had I watched this I would have bought some - couldn't quite figure out how to do it. looks like fun.


It is pretty cool. I think it would be fun to try, but how would you know how many hankies to get for a project?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does one forget 100 projects? --- sam


On purpose!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> On purpose!


Cute response!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Sweet Angels
I have been sitting here catching up on all 38 pages and it has been wonderful to hear from yall.
I have been so busy going with Jim and with the grandkids. We went to Carleys Volley Ball game the first of the week. We had to walk up a steep concrete (rough) sidewalk to get to the entrance to the preacher. I suppose he had been watching our Minister Of Musics daughter play. She is in Jr Varsity. He laughed and told us at least when we walked in the door the top of the bleachers were right there. That is where we sat. No rails to get closer! On leaving (to this day I dont know how it happened) I ended up face down going downhill on the concrete. I had on blue jeans and a Tshirt. My knee was hurting so bad. I felt it was just an abraision. Had a few tender spots on my extremeties. When I raised my head all I could see was a group of young men running to help ome (though Jim was to my rescuethe blind leading the blind). All I could think of was how horrible for them to be staring down upon my big butt. I told them not to pull on me as I was too big but they had me up before I could wink. I assured them I was more embarrassed than hurt. I had no sooner gotten seated in the car when the WHOLE volley ball team surrounded the car to make sure Carleys Grandy was o.k. So blessed my guardian angel was looking out for me.
I went down to my new neigbors house (the one who said she used to knit and wanted to get back into knittinh. I took some socks I have made and one of the dishcloths I am working on. She seems really interested. She is a new widow and I do think it would be good therapy for her. She also is a retired RN. I am praying this will be in Gods plan for me. It would be so nice to have someone to sit and knit with occasionally and maybe go to yarn stores with.
I made it to SS today and wouldnt you know misplaced my car keys. I have been leaving after SS as I dont like leaving Jim alone. He simply cannot wake up in the mornings. It is after lunch and sometimes three oclock before he rouses. I went on to church as I had no choice. Just as I sat down, The husband to the lady I sat next to brought me my keys. They had fallen in her purse. I gathered my stuffed and exited per the back door. (services are on the internet so I never miss the message). If I didnt have bad luck, I wouldnt have any at all.
I will try and keep my comments at a minimum since I have written a book already.
Shirley, I am praying for you and Pat to have a safe journey to your new home. You both look so happy in your pictures. This move was meant to be. You will be near your son. I know he and his family love you and Pat and look out for you
Prayers are continuous for Sandi and Alan. I pray God will hold the hand that is doing the surgery and they will both get a new lease on life.
Bonnie, I have heavy duty housework this week. Jims best friend will be here Saturday for the day. As to Dating Naked, I havent watched the show
Pammie, it is so good to see you back. You have been missed
Josephine, glad you made it safely home from France. I sure enjoyed all your pictures. I loved the one of the cat on the keyboarf.
Heather, hope that ole bug has gone and you are feeling much better.
June, your pictures have been wonderful, as usual and I really loved the baby tops you made. You are another talented lady who sells herself short. Your work is beautiful.
Daralene, I am so sorry the grandkids dog is failing in health. This is so hard on anyone who loves their furbabies
Marilyn K, welcome
Jeanette, I so wish you would consider calling the doctors office and tell them what is going on with your teeth. You are always looking out for others. Please look out for yourself.
Martina, PTL! An offer on the house. Now we have to keep praying for Liz and Melody.
Melody, The Fergus Fall Fair looked like just the thing you all needed to lift the spirits. Prayer warriors have not forgotten you.
Gwen, I am amazed at all you have and are doing with your new machine. I love the sheep. You know you could attach some sort of ring to the back of a sheep and it could be used to gather a scarf together. If you and Marianne open a shop, I would shop there as well as Sorlenna (already bought Charlotte the Fourth and havent done lace yet).
Kaye, I was fascinated with the YouTube video of silk hankies. I have never seen that before. When you spoke of wool/merino, camel/silk, quivet, and bison/buffalo, it reminded me that is wasnt that long ago that I thought Red Heart, Caron, Bernat, and I Love This Yarn was all that was out there. I am loving trying new yarns and textures and feeling them.
I will try my best to keep up this week. It is going to be busy for me. I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe we could move our mini-KAP to one of the fiber fests in IL, WI, MI, or IN for sometime in 2015. I'll begin checking out the different ones and the dates.


That would be fun. I would love to do something like that with a group of knitting friends.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Managed to read through the 20 pages I'd missed since yesterday. :shock: DH and I stayed overnight last night at old friends (old as in having known them for more than 40 years, which probably makes us all old in the other sense too! :roll: ) then when we got home around mid-day DS#2 phoned to say he and his wife were coming to visit, so of course it ended up with both DSs, DIL and Luke staying for a meal with us which was nice. 
I'm just about to go to sleep now as Luke will arrive before 8 tomorrow, so I'll need to be up bright and early....well, if I can manage the early bit that'll have to suffice!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL......we will just have to come up with something more manly for you guys!


The trio is probably too big for a lapel pin and way too big for tie tack-- hhhm-- have to give that some thought.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I must say very little talent involved.....the machine does all the work. All I do is load what ever design I have or combined, pick the stabilizer, load and reload the thread. Anyone with half a brain could do this. Now once I learn more about the digitizing program then I will feel more talented. But I do thank you for the compliment. Makes me feel good to have them appreciated.


~~~Do not underestimate the skill needed to operate a machine! Just reading what you wrote, I don't understand half of it! I am in agreement with June.....quite talented! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what glorious scenery tns - wonderful place to hike. I didn't know they had seals - where is great bear lodge? --- sam


The Great Bear Lodge is on the west coast of Canada in the Smith inlet, a bit further north than the northern tip of Vancouver Island. It's part of the original temperate rain forest area and several logging areas surround it. It's a typical Grizzly area and the lodge was set up as a base for study and wildlife holidays.
The hike was in the Canmore area, many miles away, just East of the Rockies. If you recall, Shirley told us about the flooding there earlier this winter, and she collected garments to donate.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No pictures of them, was so busy looking and talking that the thought of taking pics of them went completely out of my head, but here are a couple off the internet of what they look like and how big they are.


~~~Yes...BIG! Also, looks a bit like a poodle....around the legs. :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> DH told me I'd better not bring home a yak, lama, alpaca, goat, sheep, or any other animal that requires feeding and care and can eat the yard. :roll: LOL


~~~So, he loves to mow the lawn? :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have the holes in my ears but not sure what Heidi would think if I waltzed in for breakfast with sheep hanging off my ears. rotflmao. --- sam


She'd probably laugh after you revived her from her faint!LOL!!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Managed to read through the 20 pages I'd missed since yesterday. :shock: DH and I stayed overnight last night at old friends (old as in having known them for more than 40 years, which probably makes us all old in the other sense too! :roll: ) then when we got home around mid-day DS#2 phoned to say he and his wife were coming to visit, so of course it ended up with both DSs, DIL and Luke staying for a meal with us which was nice.
> I'm just about to go to sleep now as Luke will arrive before 8 tomorrow, so I'll need to be up bright and early....well, if I can manage the early bit that'll have to suffice!


I will be up at 3:30 in the morning. Is that early enough? I will be going to sleep soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Should try it just for the response!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels
> Betty it was so good to see your post. I was beginning to be concerned about you. Now I see why! PTL that you were not seriously hurt with that fall on the concrete. Please be careful dear one. I am glad that so many came to your aid and were checking on you. Shows how much everyone thinks of you. I'm glad your car keys were found also. How on Earth did they end up n thaw woman's purse....so funny. I'm also glad your new neighbor is a knitter. She will be so blessed by your and hope you also by her. take care dear Betty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They would but a single one might do. I have found pattern for a man's bifold wallet I might tinker with. I didn't know if men wore tie tacks anymore; my dad always did but DH hasn't worn a tie in goodness knows how long.


Kansas g-ma said:


> The trio is probably too big for a lapel pin and way too big for tie tack-- hhhm-- have to give that some thought.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only reason I'd be up that early would be to head to the bathroom...LOL....or possibly to Ohio.....get some sleep dear Pacer.



pacer said:


> I will be up at 3:30 in the morning. Is that early enough? I will be going to sleep soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only reason I'd be up that early would be to head to the bathroom...LOL....or possibly to Ohio.....get some sleep dear Pacer.


I am up earlier to go to the bathroom-usually around 1 or 1:30 in the morning.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels
> I have been sitting here catching up on all 38 pages and it has been wonderful to hear from yall.
> I have been so busy going with Jim and with the grandkids. We went to Carleys Volley Ball game the first of the week. We had to walk up a steep concrete (rough) sidewalk to get to the entrance to the preacher. I suppose he had been watching our Minister Of Musics daughter play. She is in Jr Varsity. He laughed and told us at least when we walked in the door the top of the bleachers were right there. That is where we sat. No rails to get closer! On leaving (to this day I dont know how it happened) I ended up face down going downhill on the concrete. I had on blue jeans and a Tshirt. My knee was hurting so bad. I felt it was just an abraision. Had a few tender spots on my extremeties. When I raised my head all I could see was a group of young men running to help ome (though Jim was to my rescuethe blind leading the blind). All I could think of was how horrible for them to be staring down upon my big butt. I told them not to pull on me as I was too big but they had me up before I could wink. I assured them I was more embarrassed than hurt. I had no sooner gotten seated in the car when the WHOLE volley ball team surrounded the car to make sure Carleys Grandy was o.k. So blessed my guardian angel was looking out for me.
> I went down to my new neigbors house (the one who said she used to knit and wanted to get back into knittinh. I took some socks I have made and one of the dishcloths I am working on. She seems really interested. She is a new widow and I do think it would be good therapy for her. She also is a retired RN. I am praying this will be in Gods plan for me. It would be so nice to have someone to sit and knit with occasionally and maybe go to yarn stores with.
> ...


Thank you! It is good to be back. I hope I can stay on top of things. Sorry about the fall. I understand the embarrassed part, but the young men that came to your aid were not thinking about anything but helping you. That was sweet of the team to come check you out. I just hope you really didn't hurt anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melody and anyone else - here is a pattern you might like. --- sam

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L40383.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Knit+Scaredy+Cat+Scarf&utm_content=12+Fall+Patterns+Plus+2+Exciting+Contests&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+09132014


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now darowil - why wouldn't you finish a project - it would be like knitting in your living room except you are in a sales room. lol how many items went into the frog pond? --- sam



darowil said:


> wouldn't that be a great job? One where youcan knit- but knitting is not what you are being for so you don't have the pressure of finsihing things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if gwen makes them I will wear them. --- sam



martina said:


> I agree. Dare you Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they come so many to a lot - it would depend on how thin or thick you would stretch the yarn - so guess you would measure the first piece and go from there. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> It is pretty cool. I think it would be fun to try, but how would you know how many hankies to get for a project?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> On purpose!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....that's when I'm usually headed to bed! I've turned into a horrible night owl.


pacer said:


> I am up earlier to go to the bathroom-usually around 1 or 1:30 in the morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay Sam....expect to have a purple pair and we will post a picture of you wearing them....LOL



thewren said:


> if gwen makes them I will wear them. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels
> I have been sitting here catching up on all 38 pages and it has been wonderful to hear from yall.
> I have been so busy going with Jim and with the grandkids. We went to Carleys Volley Ball game the first of the week. We had to walk up a steep concrete (rough) sidewalk to get to the entrance to the preacher. I suppose he had been watching our Minister Of Musics daughter play. She is in Jr Varsity. He laughed and told us at least when we walked in the door the top of the bleachers were right there. That is where we sat. No rails to get closer! On leaving (to this day I dont know how it happened) I ended up face down going downhill on the concrete. I had on blue jeans and a Tshirt. My knee was hurting so bad. I felt it was just an abraision. Had a few tender spots on my extremeties. When I raised my head all I could see was a group of young men running to help ome (though Jim was to my rescuethe blind leading the blind). All I could think of was how horrible for them to be staring down upon my big butt. I told them not to pull on me as I was too big but they had me up before I could wink. I assured them I was more embarrassed than hurt. I had no sooner gotten seated in the car when the WHOLE volley ball team surrounded the car to make sure Carleys Grandy was o.k. So blessed my guardian angel was looking out for me.
> I went down to my new neigbors house (the one who said she used to knit and wanted to get back into knittinh. I took some socks I have made and one of the dishcloths I am working on. She seems really interested. She is a new widow and I do think it would be good therapy for her. She also is a retired RN. I am praying this will be in Gods plan for me. It would be so nice to have someone to sit and knit with occasionally and maybe go to yarn stores with.
> ...


.

Hope you don't find yourself sorer than you think you are now when you get up in the morning. What a relief to find your keys (or have them found for you).
Somehow the concept of Dating Naked seems to be doing thigns back to front- I think that I would rather date and get to know someone before the naked part!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> now darowil - why wouldn't you finish a project - it would be like knitting in your living room except you are in a sales room. lol how many items went into the frog pond? --- sam


About a dozen to the frog pond. As to why? well some ran out of yarn, girls dared grow and I do tend to get distracted! Of course they are the times I went wrong and left it to go and fix later- later in some cases being years (or over 30 in one case!). And others, I just don't know various reasons I guess. One for example stayed in my sisters room at her nursing home- so when I turned up without anything to do I had something. And it hasn't been touched since she died simply becuase I have been too busy doing other stuff.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, hope you are ok after fall.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty - so sorry to hear about the fall...hope you're not feeling worse effects the day or more after as what usually happens. Glad there were so many there to help you. Great news on the keys also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't have that many but I am constantly surprised when I start going through my knitting bags and storage tubs. I keep telling myself I will get them done someday. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> About a dozen to the frog pond. As to why? well some ran out of yarn, girls dared grow and I do tend to get distracted! Of course they are the times I went wrong and left it to go and fix later- later in some cases being years (or over 30 in one case!). And others, I just don't know various reasons I guess. One for example stayed in my sisters room at her nursing home- so when I turned up without anything to do I had something. And it hasn't been touched since she died simply becuase I have been too busy doing other stuff.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

approaching 10pm and I am caught up. off to bed, tired. hugs to all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The cloak sounds like a very interesting project, I sure hope you will post a photo when you are done.I can't imagine how many hours you are putting into the project.


 :thumbup: Rather a lot of time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does one do with 400 bundles of feathers? --- sam


Weave them into a cloak- in this case a seriously miniature one- so for an adult size it would be thousands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you making the cloak for yourself? how does one weave feathers? --- sam


I'll photograph it, Sam, when I get there!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I, too, am off to bed. I want to see your feather cloak when it is finished. I think it is going to be beautiful and even better when you can present it to the Maori chief.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, you are such a hippie! Wild man!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, are you taking the cloak to the Tribunal? That should get you some bonus points!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My dogs have been waking me up several times a night. Of course, I take them out and go to the bathroom. I don't know why they have started doing that. It happens in cycles. I'm a night owl, but they will still get me up when I took them out an hour or so ago. Just when I'm getting good sleep! I'm trying to improve my sleep habits and may go to bed soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, are you taking the cloak to the Tribunal? That should get you some bonus points!


No no- it won't be any where near completed by then!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, I got an email today from knitting daily and they are having a webinar about selling on easy. If you don't get there emails I can forward it to you. Just let me know. It might be worthwhile. I didn't look to see if there is a charge.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> My dogs have been waking me up several times a night. Of course, I take them out and go to the bathroom. I don't know why they have started doing that. It happens in cycles. I'm a night owl, but they will still get me up when I took them out an hour or so ago. Just when I'm getting good sleep! I'm trying to improve my sleep habits and may go to bed soon.


If this happens regularly, please get them tested for diabetes-- this was my DD#1's first clue something was wrong with her dog.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got an email from another KTPer telling me about it. I went to interweave store and they had one on sale about starting a jewelry store on etsy that was $10 so I purchased it. I couldn't find the one that is suppose to air on the 17th but will look again. Plan on watching it tomorrow.

You know one of the wonderful things about this group is everyone is alway looking out for each other. I thank you and everyone else for your feedback and tips. You have no idea how much I appreciate it and value your input. {{{{{HUGS}}}}



pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, I got an email today from knitting daily and they are having a webinar about selling on easy. If you don't get there emails I can forward it to you. Just let me know. It might be worthwhile. I didn't look to see if there is a charge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If this happens regularly, please get them tested for diabetes-- this was my DD#1's first clue something was wrong with her dog.


Thank you for the advice. I think part of it is that they want me to play with them! I've also wondered if I start moving around because I need to go to the bathroom and wake them up! I guess I could try to video us sleeping!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Only on page 33, but exhausted, so I'll have to catch up later. Wedding was lovely. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I am up to page 7 for this week. I finally finished last week. 

I had mom today. Most of the day went well. Last time she purposely fell when it was time to leave. She wanted the extra attention. DH and I both knew she didn't just fall. Thankfully she didn't hurt herself when she did it. I told DB that if she kept it up, I would not be able to take her anymore. He totally understands what she is like, and I will visit her when I have to quit taking her to my house. I took her for a ride, since it has been a beautiful, if cool, day. She enjoyed that. Her oldest sister passed away last Saturday. She wanted to go to visitation, so they took her. She only has one sister left. The two youngest. 

Arriana has gotten so big! She has 3 teeth now, with lots of firsts this week. She has started crawling, she can pull herself up to a standing position against something, and can now step along the sofa, and reach for the entertainment center! She has gotten better about letting someone besides her mom hold her. Finally! She is such a joy. 

Hugs and prayers for everyone. It's 11:30 PM and M has been in bed for almost an hour. My eyes are getting pretty heavy too. 

Lots to do the next couple of days. We have our local antique tractor and steam and gas engine show next weekend. I will leave on Wed. We can get on the grounds at 5pm, so I want to get in line early so we can have our usual spot to set up and camp. I will take the RV down, and M will take the trailer. The kids will come Thurs. & Fri. I will be exhausted, but the kids and grands love it. It's the only one they can usually get to for the year, so it's special for them. Bittersweet, as this was Dad's last show 2 years ago. I think Sept and the engine show is harder for me than Jan. when he died.

I will look in as much as I can. 

Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I can't wait to see photos of Sam in the earrings. Lol

Betty, I'm so glad you didn't get hurt badly when you fell.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Betty, you better be careful. Don't want you to break anything.
Should be sleeping but wanted to catch up with all of you. And the image of Sam with sheep dangling is just to much to fall asleep with that in my mind!! It is good we can laugh! ,
Gwen, agree with you, we all care and would help each out in a minute. I loved seeing your clock and picture. 
Thought of another idea for you to make. I don't know how small you can make just one sheep, but one thing I like to have in my knitting and crochet bag is a small tape measure. Make two small sheep and glue them onto the tape measure . That would be so cool.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also would love to have some goats to eat the back yard down. Just not sure how the dogs would react.


~~~ :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No no- it won't be any where near completed by then!!!!! :thumbup:


Re: Maori cloak with feathers
It will be a good example of how you are participating in 'other cultures' which are related to the Samoan ?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> if gwen makes them I will wear them. --- sam


This I've got to see :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello just a quick visit,it is so dark here this morning that I need the lights on,9 am and looks more like 9pm.
not done much this week,some knitting some housework,strange not visiting Colin,because of PM his funeral has been delayed and will take place on Sept 22 @ 11:30 in his home town,the family have decided on cremation,have no idea what Colin's thoughts were on that subject as he would never talk about it
So glad you enjoyed your holiday Sam,Kate Luke been watching grandad perhaps,great picture.
hugs and kind thoughts to all, will try to catch up on TP later x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Seems like I've got a busy week ahead of me.

Sorry I've not commente much but I have just about caught up. Love all the photos.

Good luck with the move Shirley and take it easy.

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Monday photos....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning - don't know why I'm up so early. Maybe because I have so much to get done this week. I think I'll start first by digging out the winter clothes and replacing the summer ones in the closet and dresser. It's been very nippy weather here and have even been using the furnace at nights. Time for the full length pants and long sleeves; away go the capri pants and short sleeve tops!

DH is picking up tomatoes today on his way home from work so that will be tomorrow (and maybe the next day's) project. I have so many canning recipes I want to try out - last year, I did spaghetti sauce, salsa and tomato juice. This year's list includes spaghetti sauce, salsa, cocktail sauce, ketchup, and taco sauce.

DGS' soccer game yesterday was so cute - wasn't sure whether we were at a soccer game or gymnastics at times, but so fun. 

Have a good week, everyone, I'll pop in from time to time.

Sam - I can't wait to see you wearing the earrings; now if we could also dye your beard with a few purple streaks we'd really scare Heidi to bits.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> How special. I bet you will love it. Let me know all about it.


Our spa day was originally suggested as a birthday treat for the eldest daughter, who turned 40 last October. It got put off for various reasons, including the pregnancy of one of the girls, but we finally managed to organise it before the birthday girl reached 41! I have to admit, I wasn't looking forward to it much - I have never done anything like it before, and had no idea what I was letting myself in for! Part of the deal was a 'mud bath', which was less horrendous than it sounds: we were given some clay-like substance to smear all over ourselves, then sat in a steam chamber for a while, before showering the clay off. The girls had various other treatments -massages, pedicures etc-,and used the pool and hot-tub, but I was content to just sit and chat to whichever of my daughters was not being currently worked on! I don't think it is quite my thing, but it was nice to have some relaxing time together.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> never did quite get used to traffic lights at roundabouts- it seemed to me to defeat the purpose of a roundabout.


I have always thought the same, but most of our bigger roundabouts seem to be light-controlled. I was surprised at the comment that fire engines have trouble negotiating the roundabouts in the US. I dare say their fire engines, like most other things, are much bigger than ours, but I have certainly never seen this raised as an issue over here. On the other hand, very small roundabouts here are constructed as mini-roundabouts, with just a hump in the road at the centre - an emergency vehicle could drive straight over with no problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Re: Maori cloak with feathers
> It will be a good example of how you are participating in 'other cultures' which are related to the Samoan ?


I guess it could be explained, thus!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello just a quick visit,it is so dark here this morning that I need the lights on,9 am and looks more like 9pm.
> not done much this week,some knitting some housework,strange not visiting Colin,because of PM his funeral has been delayed and will take place on Sept 22 @ 11:30 in his home town,the family have decided on cremation,have no idea what Colin's thoughts were on that subject as he would never talk about it
> So glad you enjoyed your holiday Sam,Kate Luke been watching grandad perhaps,great picture.
> hugs and kind thoughts to all, will try to catch up on TP later x


That's quite a wait for the funeral, Agnes. Will you have far to travel for it? Do you have anyone to go with you?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just back from taking Luke to Gym Tots and we're both now lying in my bed, he's asleep and I may join him. I don't know who's more tired after the class him or me! I was very glad that DH came with us as it took two of us to chase after him. He's got no fear and just launched himself at the equipment - at one point I just stopped him hurling himself into a foam pit which I know I couldn't have got back out of if I'd had to get in to rescue him! :shock: Hopefully he'll now sleep for an hour or so and I can recover. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gee....now who could that be? LOL Almost got them stitched out.


 :thumbup: You are very clever at this.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> I assume these were outdoors - the science center in seattle had a light show in their planetarium with wild music - went once with my friend bruce who was totally stoned at the time - he thouth they were so lovely and wild. lol --- sam --- and not - I was not stoned - fortunately or unfortunately - pot gives me such vertigo that I throw up my socks and go to bed and sleep - and I hate throwing up.


This really is one of those occasions where a picture is worth 1000 words so I will try to find some way of putting some pictures up - unfortunately, I did't take any of my own. But, to answer your question, yes, they are outdoors, all along the seafront, known in Blackpool as 'The Golden Mile', although the decorated area is much more than a mile. Lights are strung up over the road, and there are various tableaux alongside. When I went before, about 20 years ago, there were crowds of people walking along, enjoying the displays. But now, most people seem to just drive slowly through, with a few viewing everything from open-top trams and buses, or in some cases, from horse-drawn cabs.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's quite a wait for the funeral, Agnes. Will you have far to travel for it? Do you have anyone to go with you?


Kate the delay is because he died on early hours Saturday,because asbestosis was a factor they had to do post mortem,then the wait for undertaker,and a suitable slot at the crematorium.My family cant manage but my BF and her hubby are taking me and bringing me home. I have already decided that I wont stay for the tea


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure it's going to be a tough day for you and I'm glad you have your BF and DH to be with you. Prayers and Hugs.



 agnescr said:


> Kate the delay is because he died on early hours Saturday,because asbestosis was a factor they had to do post mortem,then the wait for undertaker,and a suitable slot at the crematorium.My family cant manage but my BF and her hubby are taking me and bringing me home. I have already decided that I wont stay for the tea


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Babies bring about so much change and some more profound than others. I commend you and DS for doing this. I believe all acts of mercy/kindness are rewarded if not here then in heaven.


 :thumbup: Thanks


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness....didn't think of the doggie door. We did use to have pygmy goats....3 of them! Theiy were the cutes things. Didn't realize how much goats climbed until I looked out the kitchen window one morning and they were all up one of the pecan trees. Funniest thing I had ever seen. But no...don't want goats in the house. Maybe I can rent some goats.....


 :shock: I can just imagine the chaos inside the house if goats got in through the doggy door.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Part of the deal was a 'mud bath', which was less horrendous than it sounds: we were given some clay-like substance to smear all over ourselves, then sat in a steam chamber for a while, before showering the clay off. The girls had various other treatments -massages, pedicures etc-,and used the pool and hot-tub, but I was content to just sit and chat to whichever of my daughters was not being currently worked on! I don't think it is quite my thing, but it was nice to have some relaxing time together.


It's too bad you didn't try the massage-- I get one weekly and it really helps my arthritis and other aches. Seems to loosen me up. It is at a school so they are not expensive.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Those are fantastic, Gwen. There's no end to your talent. Keep showing us your beautiful creations!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Only on page 33, but exhausted, so I'll have to catch up later. Wedding was lovely. Hugs & blessings!


Looking forward to hearing more about the wedding. I hope the toe wasn't too painful.
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> It's too bad you didn't try the massage-- I get one weekly and it really helps my arthritis and other aches. Seems to loosen me up. It is at a school so they are not expensive.


The massages on offer were quite expensive - about £30 to £40, depending upon the duration, which rather put me off. As most of my arthritis is in my hands, I am not sure a general massage would have helped much. I might have been tempted by something which focused on the hands, but that did not seem to be available. I used to work in a college and treatments of various kinds were available very cheaply as part of the students' training. I live too far away to go back there, but I might check the local college: I am pretty sure they offer something similar.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello just a quick visit,it is so dark here this morning that I need the lights on,9 am and looks more like 9pm.
> not done much this week,some knitting some housework,strange not visiting Colin,because of PM his funeral has been delayed and will take place on Sept 22 @ 11:30 in his home town,the family have decided on cremation,have no idea what Colin's thoughts were on that subject as he would never talk about it
> So glad you enjoyed your holiday Sam,Kate Luke been watching grandad perhaps,great picture.
> hugs and kind thoughts to all, will try to catch up on TP later x


I know it must be so hard waiting for final closure.
I keep you in my prayers for comfort. I know you must feel as if there's an empty place in your life.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have caught up.  Bedtime now. 

Good morning June.... enjoy your day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Seems like I've got a busy week ahead of me.
> 
> Sorry I've not commente much but I have just about caught up. Love all the photos.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos as always. I'm beginning to think of dahlias as a favorite flower!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Kate the delay is because he died on early hours Saturday,because asbestosis was a factor they had to do post mortem,then the wait for undertaker,and a suitable slot at the crematorium.My family cant manage but my BF and her hubby are taking me and bringing me home. I have already decided that I wont stay for the tea


I'm glad you will have someone with you. I know it will be hard.
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hello just a quick visit,it is so dark here this morning that I need the lights on,9 am and looks more like 9pm.
> not done much this week,some knitting some housework,strange not visiting Colin,because of PM his funeral has been delayed and will take place on Sept 22 @ 11:30 in his home town,the family have decided on cremation,have no idea what Colin's thoughts were on that subject as he would never talk about it
> So glad you enjoyed your holiday Sam,Kate Luke been watching grandad perhaps,great picture.
> hugs and kind thoughts to all, will try to catch up on TP later x


I know what you mean about the dark morning, Agnes. I really thought the clock was wrong this morning, it was so dark when I got up. You are much further north, so the effect would be even greater for you. It has brightened up now, though, so we have some sunshine at the moment. I hope the same is true for you.

I'm sorry to hear you have such a long wait for the funeral. This seems to be quite usual these days - at least it has been my experience with those loved ones I have lost in the last few years - but it does add to the stress of what will never be a happy occasion. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have caught up.  Bedtime now.
> 
> Good morning June.... enjoy your day.


Thank you! I hope you had a restful night!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I know what you mean about the dark morning, Agnes. I really thought the clock was wrong this morning, it was so dark when I got up. You are much further north, so the effect would be even greater for you. It has brightened up now, though, so we have some sunshine at the moment. I hope the same is true for you.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you have such a long wait for the funeral. This seems to be quite usual these days - at least it has been my experience with those loved ones I have lost in the last few years - but it does add to the stress of what will never be a happy occasion. My thoughts are with you.


Is the darkness late in the a.m. because of the season? Since we're farther south, the sun is usual up here by 7 in winter. 
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Is the darkness late in the a.m. because of the season? Since we're farther south, the sun is usual up here by 7 in winter.
> Junek


I think it was particularly bad this morning, June, because it was a wet, cloudy morning. I woke about six, as I usually do, but thought it was much earlier, simply because it was far darker than it had been at that time for the last few days. The days do get shorter at this time of year, but it was unusually noticeable this morning. We are currently on British Summer Time (daylight saving), but will go back to GMT at the end of October: mornings will temporarily become lighter, but it never seems to compensate for the darker evenings!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good morning, All....we are about to leave for the drive back to Chicago (pills & bills to take care of). It's always good weather when we leave....how does that happen? It has been fairly chilly the past few days. I was not prepared with enough warm clothing. oops. Wonder what October's weather will be like? Today is sunny...have seen some eagles flying in the sunshine...very pretty! The lake is calm...lovely day.
I'll try to check in later tonight. I attached a couple of Ohio country scenes...so peaceful.
Hugs & comfort to all....later...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Kate the delay is because he died on early hours Saturday,because asbestosis was a factor they had to do post mortem,then the wait for undertaker,and a suitable slot at the crematorium.My family cant manage but my BF and her hubby are taking me and bringing me home. I have already decided that I wont stay for the tea


I am so glad to hear your BF will be with you. Positive thoughts for you, dear!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would be cute. Would need to find some inexpensive tape measures to do a quantity of them. Ebay....hear I come again! LOL The design that I've done the brooches out of are actually pretty small which is why I did 3 together so it might work. Plus, most designs I can resize; just have to be careful not to get them foo small that the stitches are too tight or just the opposite that they are too "open" if enlarging.



Spider said:


> Betty, you better be careful. Don't want you to break anything.
> Should be sleeping but wanted to catch up with all of you. And the image of Sam with sheep dangling is just to much to fall asleep with that in my mind!! It is good we can laugh! ,
> Gwen, agree with you, we all care and would help each out in a minute. I loved seeing your clock and picture.
> Thought of another idea for you to make. I don't know how small you can make just one sheep, but one thing I like to have in my knitting and crochet bag is a small tape measure. Make two small sheep and glue them onto the tape measure . That would be so cool.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just love the gardens....I can't imagine having to keep them in shape...would have to have a gardener on staff (LOL). Heck....I just want the grass cut here and the flower beds cleaned out!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Seems like I've got a busy week ahead of me.
> 
> Sorry I've not commente much but I have just about caught up. Love all the photos.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, glad your friend will be with you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Good morning, All....we are about to leave for the drive back to Chicago (pills & bills to take care of). It's always good weather when we leave....how does that happen? It has been fairly chilly the past few days. I was not prepared with enough warm clothing. oops. Wonder what October's weather will be like? Today is sunny...have seen some eagles flying in the sunshine...very pretty! The lake is calm...lovely day.
> I'll try to check in later tonight. I attached a couple of Ohio country scenes...so peaceful.
> Hugs & comfort to all....later...


I love the pictures. There is something so calming about "country" life. I would love to live away from the city with cows, chickens, and a horse, but, at my age, I'm physically unable to do it. Plus, I spend too much time on the computer and knitting that I'm better off just staying put! It's still pretty nice to dream!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pammie that is one of the things I like about where I live, though I don't care for the way the immediate surrounding has developed. We have our 3+ acres, can have just about whatever animals we want, and are close enough to town & shops and of course the University of Georgia.


pammie1234 said:


> I love the pictures. There is something so calming about "country" life. I would love to live away from the city with cows, chickens, and a horse, but, at my age, I'm physically unable to do it. Plus, I spend too much time on the computer and knitting that I'm better off just staying put! It's still pretty nice to dream!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Kate the delay is because he died on early hours Saturday,because asbestosis was a factor they had to do post mortem,then the wait for undertaker,and a suitable slot at the crematorium.My family cant manage but my BF and her hubby are taking me and bringing me home. I have already decided that I wont stay for the tea


I'm glad someone can drive you, hopefully make it a little easier for you. It is always hard to attend the funeral of a loved one but I think it is even harder when the funeral is delayed. Seems to me you cannot get on with life until the funeral is over. Get on with life isn't really the right word but you know what I mean I hope. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The massages on offer were quite expensive - about £30 to £40, depending upon the duration, which rather put me off. As most of my arthritis is in my hands, I am not sure a general massage would have helped much. I might have been tempted by something which focused on the hands, but that did not seem to be available. I used to work in a college and treatments of various kinds were available very cheaply as part of the students' training. I live too far away to go back there, but I might check the local college: I am pretty sure they offer something similar.


My moms brother had terrible arthritis in his hands & was to several specialists& took many prescriptions & herbal remedies. He found relief in a home remedy, all the swelling didn't go away but the pain did. He put a pound of yellow raisins in a jar, added a small bottle of regular gin, stir & put in the fridge until the booze absorbed into the raisins. Then he took one spoonful, about 6-8 raisins, each day. I have no idea why it would work but I have told a few others about it & they have also seen improvement.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Is the darkness late in the a.m. because of the season? Since we're farther south, the sun is usual up here by 7 in winter.
> Junek


Lucky you, in the dead of winter here, the sun comes up about 930 & it is dark again by 5, my son told us last night that up where he works, just south of Fort MacMurray, the days are at least an hour shorter than here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great clock, would look good in my craft room.

Purple, love dahlias, mine did very poorly for some reason this year. I think they are one of my favorites because my mom used to grow lots of them. She had several dinner plate ones, such huge flowers. I have not grown such big ones.

Well, must rise up. I cleaned some if the garden yesterday & brought in all the stuff needed to make a big pot of borscht. I want to do several containers for the freezer. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*KAP Attendees* Please note that RookieRetiree has let us know that it s definitely getting cooler in their area and she is not that far from Defiance. Since we will be dyeing the yarn outside plan to dress for much cooler weather. If I remember correctly it is getting into the 40's at night.

Think I'll be leaving my sandals in Georgia  but do welcome a break from the heat.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My moms brother had terrible arthritis in his hands & was to several specialists& took many prescriptions & herbal remedies. He found relief in a home remedy, all the swelling didn't go away but the pain did. He put a pound of yellow raisins in a jar, added a small bottle of regular gin, stir & put in the fridge until the booze absorbed into the raisins. Then he took one spoonful, about 6-8 raisins, each day. I have no idea why it would work but I have told a few others about it & they have also seen improvement.


Well, I suppose, if nothing else, the gin would make you feel happier about life!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That still has to be worked out! But hopefully I will be able to find someone. Certainly I hope they will turn up- the person the Tribunal really wants to see is Fale himself- I have asked for an Interpreter- rather important for that person to be impartial. I have located my friend Vivien for whom I knitted the stripy jumper some may recall- she has found work in Sydney- I have a phone number for her, now. And there is an LDS friend that I may be able to track down- this lady is from my Christchurch days.
> A very still night here- the waning moon is in a cloudy sky- but it is not pouring as it has been for the last couple of days. I will get ready to go to my weaving class later- that should be good- I need to get my Koha (gifted money) for lunch- managed to overlook it in the budget- but $5 for a meal prepared is not bad these days- usually a soup and something sweet so far. I am bundling feathers together- I need to make 400 bundles of three- you strip two them a little, and use the third to wrap around the other two, and stick the whole lot together with soft laundry soap. My bum gets very sore with sitting all morning- but I have been taking my sponge/cushion I use for the computer chair now.


Hopefully you can get ahold of Vivian and maybe stay with her, that would be great. 
Glad that they want to see Fale at the Tribunal, that is a good thing I think as they can then see how competent or not he is and hopefully make a good judgment on that. 
So good that you are enjoying your weaving class, a cushion is a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! I've never seen such a huge sheep. They must be a meat variety? Do you know what the breed is called?


The breed is Columbian, if you google Columbian Sheep they pop up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think it was particularly bad this morning, June, because it was a wet, cloudy morning. I woke about six, as I usually do, but thought it was much earlier, simply because it was far darker than it had been at that time for the last few days. The days do get shorter at this time of year, but it was unusually noticeable this morning. We are currently on British Summer Time (daylight saving), but will go back to GMT at the end of October: mornings will temporarily become lighter, but it never seems to compensate for the darker evenings!


I know what you mean about cloudiness and drizzle making the early mornings dark enough to fool you into thinking it's earlier than it really is. We had a few of those last week. Today the sun is making a brave attempt to shine but I think the clouds are going to win.
Hope your day brightens!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! I imagine you get a lot of wool when that sheep is sheared!
> Junek


 She said the spinners love it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pammie that is one of the things I like about where I live, though I don't care for the way the immediate surrounding has developed. We have our 3+ acres, can have just about whatever animals we want, and are close enough to town & shops and of course the University of Georgia.


That is what I would like, but as a single lady, I don't think I'm able to maintain it. But, I do check every so often, but what I like is way above what I can afford!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> wow a lot sure does happen when I am not online for a day.
> 
> Ended up working 7:30am to 2:30pm instead of 10am to 2:30pm.
> 
> ...


Wow! Go Gage, that's a haul. 
You guys had a great time, love the mini brahma.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow...that's very cheap compared to the 4 oz. of yarn that I saw for over $100 --- the blends were $75+....I didn't see an camel/silk blend at the MW Stitches show---I'll have to be on the look out for it.


I'm going to start saving now for next year.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My moms brother had terrible arthritis in his hands & was to several specialists& took many prescriptions & herbal remedies. He found relief in a home remedy, all the swelling didn't go away but the pain did. He put a pound of yellow raisins in a jar, added a small bottle of regular gin, stir & put in the fridge until the booze absorbed into the raisins. Then he took one spoonful, about 6-8 raisins, each day. I have no idea why it would work but I have told a few others about it & they have also seen improvement.


I have a friend that does that, and she swears by it. I've tried it, but honestly, not very consistent. Plus, the arthritis wasn't as bad as it is now. I didn't refrigerate mine, but don't know if that would make a difference or not. I may try that again!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP Attendees* Please note that RookieRetiree has let us know that it s definitely getting cooler in their area and she is not that far from Defiance. Since we will be dyeing the yarn outside plan to dress for much cooler weather. If I remember correctly it is getting into the 40's at night.
> 
> Think I'll be leaving my sandals in Georgia  but do welcome a break from the heat.


It will be tennis shoes and socks for me, but that is my standard footwear! May bring another pair of "dressier" shoes for dinner Friday night, but then again, I may just wear what I wear that day. I'm trying to pack very lightly to save room for my purchases!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Agnescr, I hope you are coping with the delay before you can say that final farewell to Colin. It must be so hard for you. Glad you have someone to take you there even if not family. Please be comforted.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP Attendees* Please note that RookieRetiree has let us know that it s definitely getting cooler in their area and she is not that far from Defiance. Since we will be dyeing the yarn outside plan to dress for much cooler weather. If I remember correctly it is getting into the 40's at night.
> 
> Think I'll be leaving my sandals in Georgia  but do welcome a break from the heat.


I'll just wear everything at once. Xxxx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Agnes, know that you are in our hearts and our prayers. So sorry that the funeral has been delayed. I am happy that your BF and her DH will be with you.

Know that we love you and will here with an ear to listen, and hand to hold or a shoulder to cry on.
((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jeans, either tennis shoes or boots and a top.....not a dressy person and dress for myself. Doubt seriously if I'll take time to change before we go to dinner just looking at the time schedule. Will have a jacket if needed but must admit that if I'm just running in somewhere from the car even in winter often don't bother with even a jacket.


pammie1234 said:


> It will be tennis shoes and socks for me, but that is my standard footwear! May bring another pair of "dressier" shoes for dinner Friday night, but then again, I may just wear what I wear that day. I'm trying to pack very lightly to save room for my purchases!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And it will all be purple so it matches too right? I just love your humor...or is that humor?


PurpleFi said:


> I'll just wear everything at once. Xxxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully you can get ahold of Vivian and maybe stay with her, that would be great.
> Glad that they want to see Fale at the Tribunal, that is a good thing I think as they can then see how competent or not he is and hopefully make a good judgment on that.
> So good that you are enjoying your weaving class, a cushion is a good thing.


At least I have a few days to sort things out, while I will be staying in Goulburn- and hopefully while I am in Sydney the first two nights. The lady at the Tribunal was most concerned that it be Fale who attends- but of course it does depend on Lupe bringing him- which they may well not. 
The weaving is proving a bit of a God send- completely new people- and with an interest that I share, plus a meal that I have not had to make myself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jeans, either tennis shoes or boots and a top.....not a dressy person and dress for myself. Doubt seriously if I'll take time to change before we go to dinner just looking at the time schedule. Will have a jacket if needed but must admit that if I'm just running in somewhere from the car even in winter often don't bother with even a jacket.


I think in my part of the world you might need a jacket :lol:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, we are kindred spirits! I rarely wear a jacket much less a coat. I don't wear sweaters either. I wish I could, but I am just too hot! I hope when I lose weight, I can wear sweaters again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The breed is Columbian, if you google Columbian Sheep they pop up.


Wow! 400 lb Rams, I'd hate to get run over by one of them. We used to have quite alot of sheep when we lived in Ontario. My brother & I raised lots of lambs on baby bottles when the mom didn't have enough milk, often happened when triplets were born. They were so cute, pets that followed us around the yard.

I finally got the video about silk hankies to load, must have been too many people on our Internet provider yesterday. Knot picks sure has some dyed pretty colors, I might have to try that, thanks so much for sharing the information.

I got my soup simmering, lots of mucking about to make it but the end result is worth the effort


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My moms brother had terrible arthritis in his hands & was to several specialists& took many prescriptions & herbal remedies. He found relief in a home remedy, all the swelling didn't go away but the pain did. He put a pound of yellow raisins in a jar, added a small bottle of regular gin, stir & put in the fridge until the booze absorbed into the raisins. Then he took one spoonful, about 6-8 raisins, each day. I have no idea why it would work but I have told a few others about it & they have also seen improvement.


Don't care for either product but if it helped, might be worth the effort. Hey, I could down 6 or 8 of the things! OK, add to grocery list.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jeans, either tennis shoes or boots and a top.....not a dressy person and dress for myself. Doubt seriously if I'll take time to change before we go to dinner just looking at the time schedule. Will have a jacket if needed but must admit that if I'm just running in somewhere from the car even in winter often don't bother with even a jacket.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, we are kindred spirits! I rarely wear a jacket much less a coat. I don't wear sweaters either. I wish I could, but I am just too hot! I hope when I lose weight, I can wear sweaters again.


I haven't worn sweaters since I was 45. Everything in wardrobe is fairly lightweight except for a couple winter coats I mainly wear when walking.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Looking forward to hearing more about the wedding. I hope the toe wasn't too painful.
> Junek


The toe was protesting by the end of the day, but I am easily enough distracted that I managed all right (of course the shoes came off the minute I hit the door at home, and I haven't put shoes on since!). The wedding was very different (but then again, I have only been to three weddings in my life, and one of them was mine...). They got married in a tiny movie theater that has a stage. The bride looked gorgeous and the groom handsome, and I am really happy for them both. I was exhausted when we got home and in fact, still am, mostly from being around so many people all at once whom I didn't know. They had carrot cake (and sent us home with a huge piece of leftover :shock: ) and put the gift bag items in the little popcorn boxes you get at a theater.

And it's back to work today, of course.

I have read mostly up to the end now; Agnes, I am glad you have someone to go with you for the funeral, and sorry you have to wait. I understand the reasons, but that doesn't make it any easier for you, dear. {{{HUGS}}}

Julie, your description of the feathers sounds like some of the turkey feather blankets the native peoples here wove. I have seen a demo of that and it's certainly time consuming but was necessary for survival. I'd like to try it out, but I'm glad it is not something I absolutely must do.

I only got one row done on the shawl last night; I was so tired I couldn't focus even on garter stitch. Luckily, that meant I slept deeply, though I could have used another hour or maybe two!

To all with health issues, healing thoughts.

Sam, I can hardly wait to see you in your sheep earrings!

I'll try and sort myself better for later and catch up again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The toe was protesting by the end of the day, but I am easily enough distracted that I managed all right (of course the shoes came off the minute I hit the door at home, and I haven't put shoes on since!). The wedding was very different (but then again, I have only been to three weddings in my life, and one of them was mine...). They got married in a tiny movie theater that has a stage. The bride looked gorgeous and the groom handsome, and I am really happy for them both. I was exhausted when we got home and in fact, still am, mostly from being around so many people all at once whom I didn't know. They had carrot cake (and sent us home with a huge piece of leftover :shock: ) and put the gift bag items in the little popcorn boxes you get at a theater.
> 
> And it's back to work today, of course.
> 
> ...


Time consuming is right- especially when the fibres are spun traditionally, by rolling on the thigh- The Maori did not discover the drop spindle- the results are magnificent, none-the-less. 
Glad you enjoyed the wedding, mostly- despite your toe. Not sure that I would be comfortable in a gathering of many whom I did not know.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I just wrote long post and lost it.
Will just say I am praying for Agnes. I know this has been long drawn out period to grieve but am so glad friends will be there to support you. Someone said on KP today that loved ones left footprints on one's heart. Collin will be there in spirit.
I am also praying for Sandi and Alan today, the day of his surgery. Pray there will be an uneventful recovery and both of them can get back to the enjoyment of life together. Gotta get busy with my packed work filled week. I Love You All So Very Much, Betty


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Time consuming is right- especially when the fibres are spun traditionally, by rolling on the thigh- The Maori did not discover the drop spindle- the results are magnificent, none-the-less.
> Glad you enjoyed the wedding, mostly- despite your toe. Not sure that I would be comfortable in a gathering of many whom I did not know.


That is exactly how the native women here did it (they made "rope" from yucca fiber by rolling it on the thigh and twisted the feathers into it).

Sending all good thoughts to Alan and Sandi, too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> The wedding was very different (but then again, I have only been to three weddings in my life, and one of them was mine...). They got married in a tiny movie theater that has a stage. and put the gift bag items in the little popcorn boxes you get at a theater. quote]
> 
> We had a family wedding in an old movie theater-- was pretty nice as all could really see bride/groom/ceremony and the seats were very comfy, not at all like the usual church pews. Our old movie theater here no longer has the nice seats so wouldn't work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's worth a try...but I need to get some cheap gin or my DH will think it's a waste!!



Bonnie7591 said:


> My moms brother had terrible arthritis in his hands & was to several specialists& took many prescriptions & herbal remedies. He found relief in a home remedy, all the swelling didn't go away but the pain did. He put a pound of yellow raisins in a jar, added a small bottle of regular gin, stir & put in the fridge until the booze absorbed into the raisins. Then he took one spoonful, about 6-8 raisins, each day. I have no idea why it would work but I have told a few others about it & they have also seen improvement.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to wait until after the KAP and Christmas before I can start my MW Stitches and Fiber Show "yarn fund". I can live without the quivet---as long as I get to feel it once a year -- but the camel/silk really sounds interesting.



Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to start saving now for next year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I plan on wearing sneakers and socks most of the time too---depending on the weather, I may bring my Wellies for the farm,, but I'm driving so it's no big deal to just throw them in the back. I doubt that we'll need to be too dressed up for dinner -- whatever makes you the most comfortable.


pammie1234 said:


> It will be tennis shoes and socks for me, but that is my standard footwear! May bring another pair of "dressier" shoes for dinner Friday night, but then again, I may just wear what I wear that day. I'm trying to pack very lightly to save room for my purchases!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You're probably smaller than me, but if you want me to pack some extra socks, sweaters and sweatshirts for you & LondonGirl to borrow while you are here - just ask! Then you won't have to pack those things and you'll have more room for yarn on your trip back.



PurpleFi said:


> I'll just wear everything at once. Xxxx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who got married? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Only on page 33, but exhausted, so I'll have to catch up later. Wedding was lovely. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing healing energy zooming to you --- sam



agnescr said:


> Hello just a quick visit,it is so dark here this morning that I need the lights on,9 am and looks more like 9pm.
> not done much this week,some knitting some housework,strange not visiting Colin,because of PM his funeral has been delayed and will take place on Sept 22 @ 11:30 in his home town,the family have decided on cremation,have no idea what Colin's thoughts were on that subject as he would never talk about it
> So glad you enjoyed your holiday Sam,Kate Luke been watching grandad perhaps,great picture.
> hugs and kind thoughts to all, will try to catch up on TP later x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that certainly would have been a Kodak moment. --- sam



KateB said:


> at one point I just stopped him hurling himself into a foam pit which I know I couldn't have got back out of if I'd had to get in to rescue him! :shock: Hopefully he'll now sleep for an hour or so and I can recover. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really glad you have someone to go with you - it will be a hard day for you and having support hopefully will ease it a little. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Kate the delay is because he died on early hours Saturday,because asbestosis was a factor they had to do post mortem,then the wait for undertaker,and a suitable slot at the crematorium.My family cant manage but my BF and her hubby are taking me and bringing me home. I have already decided that I wont stay for the tea


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> who got married? --- sam


Bub's son--he chose a lovely bride. She is a great young lady. It couldn't happen to two nicer people.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Need to get myself in gear. Took yesterday off to be lazy and haven't gotten over it yet! Cat was very happy that I sat some and knit or read so she could get in my lap. Now I need to get busy on the dolls for the Art Center.TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's 60° at five o'clock in the evening - it was 44° for the low during the night - tomorrow is to be 70° and 76° by Thursday - our average temperature this time of year is usually around 76° but it is not guaranteed. I think slacks are definitely called for - you can do what I do - dress in layers and you can take off and put on as needed. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP Attendees* Please note that RookieRetiree has let us know that it s definitely getting cooler in their area and she is not that far from Defiance. Since we will be dyeing the yarn outside plan to dress for much cooler weather. If I remember correctly it is getting into the 40's at night.
> 
> Think I'll be leaving my sandals in Georgia  but do welcome a break from the heat.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Kate the delay is because he died on early hours Saturday,because asbestosis was a factor they had to do post mortem,then the wait for undertaker,and a suitable slot at the crematorium.My family cant manage but my BF and her hubby are taking me and bringing me home. I have already decided that I wont stay for the tea


I'm glad to hear that you're not going on your own.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The massages on offer were quite expensive - about £30 to £40, depending upon the duration, which rather put me off. As most of my arthritis is in my hands, I am not sure a general massage would have helped much. I might have been tempted by something which focused on the hands, but that did not seem to be available. I used to work in a college and treatments of various kinds were available very cheaply as part of the students' training. I live too far away to go back there, but I might check the local college: I am pretty sure they offer something similar.


I've heard that wax baths are good for arthritis in the hands. Maybe your college might offer this?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Is the darkness late in the a.m. because of the season? Since we're farther south, the sun is usual up here by 7 in winter.
> Junek


The sun is hardly up by 9 in winter!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be cute. Would need to find some inexpensive tape measures to do a quantity of them. Ebay....hear I come again! LOL The design that I've done the brooches out of are actually pretty small which is why I did 3 together so it might work. Plus, most designs I can resize; just have to be careful not to get them foo small that the stitches are too tight or just the opposite that they are too "open" if enlarging.


Could you make a small bag or purse and put an inexpensive tape measure in it?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think in my part of the world you might need a jacket :lol:


Or two!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My moms brother had terrible arthritis in his hands & was to several specialists& took many prescriptions & herbal remedies. He found relief in a home remedy, all the swelling didn't go away but the pain did. He put a pound of yellow raisins in a jar, added a small bottle of regular gin, stir & put in the fridge until the booze absorbed into the raisins. Then he took one spoonful, about 6-8 raisins, each day. I have no idea why it would work but I have told a few others about it & they have also seen improvement.


Never heard of yellow raisins, could they be what we call sultanas?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is exactly how the native women here did it (they made "rope" from yucca fiber by rolling it on the thigh and twisted the feathers into it).
> 
> Sending all good thoughts to Alan and Sandi, too.


Me too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Never heard of yellow raisins, could they be what we call sultanas?


I don't think they are the same thing (sultana appears to be a type of grape, from which the raisins are made), whereas golden raisins are treated with sulfur dioxide which gives them the color. I guess I will just have to hope I never get arthritis in my hands...I can't stand gin (makes me ill) and don't like raisins, either. :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't think they are the same thing (sultana appears to be a type of grape, from which the raisins are made), whereas golden raisins are treated with sulfur dioxide which gives them the color. I guess I will just have to hope I never get arthritis in my hands...I can't stand gin (makes me ill) and don't like raisins, either. :roll:


Thanks, I must look for golden raisins....not being much of a baker I wouldn't know if our shops have them or not.  I do like gin, but prefer it with tonic in it rather than raisins!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And it will all be purple so it matches too right? I just love your humor...or is that humor?


Of course, everything in my case is purple. And this side of the Pond we spell it humour. But I will be happy to take a crash course in American.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are in need of a hug this might warm you up. --- sam

http://www.vitality101.com/Fun/lion-kisses-rescuer


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to wait until after the KAP and Christmas before I can start my MW Stitches and Fiber Show "yarn fund". I can live without the quivet---as long as I get to feel it once a year -- but the camel/silk really sounds interesting.


I made my ashton shawl with baby camel and silk, it is so soft.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Waterlogged 40 minutes. We're going to Loma Linda tomorrow so need to pack knitting project.
Sandi and Alan, pray surgery goes well and recovery quick.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They are different -- they're marketed as Golden Raisins here - it's the yellow/green grapes dehydrated rather than the red ones. Here, sultanas appear to be like raisins only smaller and taste quite a bit different.



KateB said:


> Never heard of yellow raisins, could they be what we call sultanas?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sandi and Alan -- thinking of you and sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Things are getting more interesting as we get closer to KAP. Sam will be wearing purple sheep from his ears. Maybe that should make the local paper!!!! Also interested to see Purplefi wearing all of her clothes at the same time and smuggling 3 alpaca home in her luggage. The Australia group has been laying low. I wonder what kind of mischief they might get into as well. Pammie...I won't be wearing dressy shoes for dinner. I intend to wear my casual gym shoes. Keep in mind that a private room has been reserved for us so we should be able to be comfortable with our shoes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> if you are in need of a hug this might warm you up. --- sam
> 
> http://www.vitality101.com/Fun/lion-kisses-rescuer


That is so adorable. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sandi--You and Alan are in my thoughts and prayers. Would so like to see the two of you be able to do something special together in 2015 other than going to clinics and hospitals.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> if you are in need of a hug this might warm you up. --- sam
> 
> http://www.vitality101.com/Fun/lion-kisses-rescuer


That is ABSOLUTELY amazing!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Waterlogged 40 minutes. We're going to Loma Linda tomorrow so need to pack knitting project.
> Sandi and Alan, pray surgery goes well and recovery quick.


Good job swimming.

Yes, hope all is going well for AZ and Alan's surgery.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't think they are the same thing (sultana appears to be a type of grape, from which the raisins are made), whereas golden raisins are treated with sulfur dioxide which gives them the color. I guess I will just have to hope I never get arthritis in my hands...I can't stand gin (makes me ill) and don't like raisins, either. :roll:


I don't like gin either. My drinking preference is vodka. But, I don't think you really taste the gin. You eat about 6-8 a day. My friend puts hers in her cereal for breakfast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I'm sure of it Bonnie! I don't like cold but coming from Georgia I do look forward to the cooler temps in Ohio!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I think in my part of the world you might need a jacket :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Need to get myself in gear. Took yesterday off to be lazy and haven't gotten over it yet! Cat was very happy that I sat some and knit or read so she could get in my lap. Now I need to get busy on the dolls for the Art Center.TTYL


Took 2 1/2 days off and had to do dishes before we could eat supper. LOL Am doing so great though but seems I am using a lot of energy for healing. Have gotten to sleep upstairs now for 3 nights and have use of the shower and jacuzzi. Absolutely wonderful. Haven't moved back upstairs yet as last time I moved back up had to move ended up not being able to do stairs after a few days, but I am very hopeful this time. Would be so nice to be able to have the family room be a family room again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*KateB*Absoutely. I can make small zippered bags rather quickly with either clear vinyl on one or both sides, or all fabric. A large variety of sizes too. I can do them faster on the embroidery machine than just following a regular pattern and that includes lining most of them. Here are a few websites that a few of my embroidery designs have come from if you want to take a look.
www.embroiderygarden.com and www.cassandrasembroidery.com. You don't have to join to just browse. There a many, many embroidery designers out there. I've done some testing for the second one I've listed. These two sites have several "in the hoop" designs. Right now I'm working on a bowl that is all thread no fabric. It will be a gift. Believe it or not you can make hats, slippers, photo albums....all sorts of things.

I did a search for the small retractable tape measure and they are not very inexpensive. Least I could find was just under $2 for three from China and they only had 5 lots. I ordered them but they won't be here until more like the middle of Oct. Not sure of the quality either. I figure as often as I misplace mine if nothing else I will have a supply of them. LOLquote=KateB]Could you make a small bag or purse and put an inexpensive tape measure in it?[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought they were but see from Sorlenna they are not.....love learning new stuff here. Oh and also from Rookie....I've seen the Golden Raisins.



KateB said:


> Never heard of yellow raisins, could they be what we call sultanas?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't like gin either. My drinking preference is vodka. But, I don't think you really taste the gin. You eat about 6-8 a day. My friend puts hers in her cereal for breakfast.


Oh, vodka's worse than gin for me. Yuck! But I wonder if the reason gin makes me sick is that it's made from junipers--I have terrible allergies from the pollen. At any rate, I'd best leave it all alone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't care for either product but if it helped, might be worth the effort. Hey, I could down 6 or 8 of the things! OK, add to grocery list.


My uncle made me taste it, I thought it would taste terrible but no boozy taste at all, just like moist raisins


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP Attendees* Please note that RookieRetiree has let us know that it s definitely getting cooler in their area and she is not that far from Defiance. Since we will be dyeing the yarn outside plan to dress for much cooler weather. If I remember correctly it is getting into the 40's at night.
> 
> Think I'll be leaving my sandals in Georgia  but do welcome a break from the heat.


Would be nice if we get Indian Summer, usually perfect days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I suppose, if nothing else, the gin would make you feel happier about life!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well maybe I should try it.....just need to remember to stop at 5-6 raisins instead of a whole box/bottle....LOL And Pam I've never been much on hard liquor straight up but DH's cousin introduced me to Peach Vodka and my or my. Between it and Drambui I'm set. LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> My uncle made me taste it, I thought it would taste terrible but no boozy taste at all, just like moist raisins


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Our spa day was originally suggested as a birthday treat for the eldest daughter, who turned 40 last October. It got put off for various reasons, including the pregnancy of one of the girls, but we finally managed to organise it before the birthday girl reached 41! I have to admit, I wasn't looking forward to it much - I have never done anything like it before, and had no idea what I was letting myself in for! Part of the deal was a 'mud bath', which was less horrendous than it sounds: we were given some clay-like substance to smear all over ourselves, then sat in a steam chamber for a while, before showering the clay off. The girls had various other treatments -massages, pedicures etc-,and used the pool and hot-tub, but I was content to just sit and chat to whichever of my daughters was not being currently worked on! I don't think it is quite my thing, but it was nice to have some relaxing time together.


Know exactly what you mean- had a morning like that earlier this year and like you what I most enjoyed was the company.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just back from taking Luke to Gym Tots and we're both now lying in my bed, he's asleep and I may join him. I don't know who's more tired after the class him or me! I was very glad that DH came with us as it took two of us to chase after him. He's got no fear and just launched himself at the equipment - at one point I just stopped him hurling himself into a foam pit which I know I couldn't have got back out of if I'd had to get in to rescue him! :shock: Hopefully he'll now sleep for an hour or so and I can recover. :roll:


Sounds like quite a workout for you. :shock: I do know exactly what you mean and it was hard for DH and I with 2 of them. When they had a 3rd it has made it a REAL CHALLENGE.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Never heard of yellow raisins, could they be what we call sultanas?


I looked it up & yes, sultanas in the UK
http://britishfood.about.com/od/glossary/g/driedfruit.htm


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> The trio is probably too big for a lapel pin and way too big for tie tack-- hhhm-- have to give that some thought.


Aaaah but on a hat or on a vest.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Things are getting more interesting as we get closer to KAP. Sam will be wearing purple sheep from his ears. Maybe that should make the local paper!!!! Also interested to see Purplefi wearing all of her clothes at the same time and smuggling 3 alpaca home in her luggage. The Australia group has been laying low. I wonder what kind of mischief they might get into as well. Pammie...I won't be wearing dressy shoes for dinner. I intend to wear my casual gym shoes. Keep in mind that a private room has been reserved for us so we should be able to be comfortable with our shoes.


Those comfy shoes would also mean, if you had to use the restroom, you would be more able to negotiate getting there more easily.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wood- but they don't use anything like the amount that the open firplaces do. Ours was over 10 years ago so they have probably improved even since then but we would put in a two or three logs and it would burn all night. We kept it burning right through winter and this kept the house warm. If out all day could load it up as well and it would burn all day.


I thought it would be a lot more work than that and didn't know it would burn all night. That is fabulous. Hmmmm gas was winning until you told me that. Now I'm back to considering wood again. Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tomorrow I go to Augusta GA (2+ hour drive) to the oncologist for a check up. Have to be there for a CAT scan at 7:45 a.m. (groan) and then to see the doc at 11 a.m. BUT....I know all will be well and then I don't go back for an entire year and then I'll be DONE! DH will go with me and drive most likely so maybe I can catnap on the way there. And of course, can't eat/drink before hand so between the two appointments will go get breakfast. Now just hoping I can rest tonight. Last night couldn't sleep so started cleaning house at midnight and went to bed at 2 a.m.; just couldn't turn my brain off. Haven't napped today so will try to go to bed at a more reasonable hour. Think I couldn't sleep because I drank regular tea yesterday instead of decaf tea.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wonder if that sheep would be bigger than the mini Brahman Melody posted?


I missed that. Have to go searching.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> The strange thing was it was the same make that had two very different prices. The reasonable cost was from the actual manufacturer. I think the other lot were trying to make a fast buck, but anyone who was willing to pay that kind of price for them must have had more money than sense! :shock:


Yes, there are some hucksters out there for sure, trying to make a quick buck before they get reported.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you are in need of a hug this might warm you up. --- sam
> 
> http://www.vitality101.com/Fun/lion-kisses-rescuer


That was fabulous!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *KateB*Absoutely. I can make small zippered bags rather quickly with either clear vinyl on one or both sides, or all fabric. A large variety of sizes too. I can do them faster on the embroidery machine than just following a regular pattern and that includes lining most of them. Here are a few websites that a few of my embroidery designs have come from if you want to take a look.
> www.embroiderygarden.com and www.cassandrasembroidery.com. You don't have to join to just browse. There a many, many embroidery designers out there. I've done some testing for the second one I've listed. These two sites have several "in the hoop" designs. Right now I'm working on a bowl that is all thread no fabric. It will be a gift. Believe it or not you can make hats, slippers, photo albums....all sorts of things.
> 
> I did a search for the small retractable tape measure and they are not very inexpensive. Least I could find was just under $2 for three from China and they only had 5 lots. I ordered them but they won't be here until more like the middle of Oct. Not sure of the quality either. I figure as often as I misplace mine if nothing else I will have a supply of them. LOLquote=KateB]Could you make a small bag or purse and put an inexpensive tape measure in it?


[/quote]

That's going to be beautiful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I looked it up & yes, sultanas in the UK
> http://britishfood.about.com/od/glossary/g/driedfruit.htm


Thanks!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow I go to Augusta GA (2+ hour drive) to the oncologist for a check up. Have to be there for a CAT scan at 7:45 a.m. (groan) and then to see the doc at 11 a.m. BUT....I know all will be well and then I don't go back for an entire year and then I'll be DONE! DH will go with me and drive most likely so maybe I can catnap on the way there. And of course, can't eat/drink before hand so between the two appointments will go get breakfast. Now just hoping I can rest tonight. Last night couldn't sleep so started cleaning house at midnight and went to bed at 2 a.m.; just couldn't turn my brain off. Haven't napped today so will try to go to bed at a more reasonable hour. Think I couldn't sleep because I drank regular tea yesterday instead of decaf tea.


Hope all goes well, Gwen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just love the gardens....I can't imagine having to keep them in shape...would have to have a gardener on staff (LOL). Heck....I just want the grass cut here and the flower beds cleaned out!


She does- Mr P :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Agnes...Thinking of you and just so glad that you have someone to go with you.

Julie...So glad the weaving is going well and that you are meeting people with similar interests.

Cmaliza...Safe driving on your way to Chicago. Enjoyed the Ohio scenes and I love barns too.

Sorlenna...Glad you made it through the wedding and that it was beautiful. Good that you are getting your rest after.

Purple...Gorgeous French garden and lovely flower shot.

Kathleendoris...Thanks for explaining the mud bath. I had pictured getting in a bathtub of mud.

Tami...Is it an antique tractor that you have? Your mom reminds me of a lady my sister watched. She was in her 80's but like a little girl. My sister spent lots of time taking her to see her mom and dad in the car. She just would take her on these visits to pacify her and acted more like my sister's granddaughter. My sister really loved her so the people that hired her to watch their mom were very lucky to have my sister. I think other people would have gotten quite upset with her. Sorry the show is such a sad time for you but try to remember how much your dad enjoyed the show and that he got to be there. Big Hugs.

Bulldog...Sounds like quite a fall and so glad you seem to be ok. Hope the knee isn't hurting as much. It's an awful feeling when suddenly you are going down and can't stop the fall. Would be so nice if it works out for you with the new knitter to have someone to sit and knit and visit a LYS. Glad you got your keys back.

Kate...What a lovely time with friends and then family. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll just wear everything at once. Xxxx


And colour coordination won't be a problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Daralene for kind thoughts- I am not feeling very 'talkative' bit bogged down to be honest- just two weeks and I will be on board plane to Australia- gradually being able to make alternative plans.
Cloudy and a bit breezy here- intermittent heavy rain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least I have a few days to sort things out, while I will be staying in Goulburn- and hopefully while I am in Sydney the first two nights. The lady at the Tribunal was most concerned that it be Fale who attends- but of course it does depend on Lupe bringing him- which they may well not.
> The weaving is proving a bit of a God send- completely new people- and with an interest that I share, plus a meal that I have not had to make myself.


But if she fails to bring him that would not be viewed well- they really need to see him for themselves. I would imagine she would need to prove that he couldn't travel to it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KatyNora said:


> Here it is: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-285625-1.html
> 
> See you there.


Thank you, thank you. This is what happens when one becomes so far behind. Thanks a million once again.
Now to catch up......


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome back Sam, you were missed.
A "HUGE THANK YOU TOO THOSE THAT FILLED IN WHILE YOU WERE GONE". Truly everyone appreciated it tremendously at the same time giving you a wonderful vacation with Family & Friends.

I'm so, so far behind, will catch up over the next couple of days, I hope.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that was wasn't it.....don't know if I'd be a brave as she was.


KateB said:


> That was fabulous!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Gwen, fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> for any of you house hunting - although it is only a concept house - it is certainly food for thought. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29127057


Oh my goodness! Not for me, but sure there would be someone who would buy one. Those cliffs look like sand to me..........


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Martina.....I know it will go well. Refuse to acknowledge anything but 


martina said:


> Gwen, fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> that was wasn't it.....don't know if I'd be a brave as she was.


Tomorrow I'll be thinking about you-- good luck.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Beautiful view but not for me. I wonder if they have taken into consideration that sometimes protruding rocks break off and crash to the ground below. How will they wash their exterior windows?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow I go to Augusta GA (2+ hour drive) to the oncologist for a check up. Have to be there for a CAT scan at 7:45 a.m. (groan) and then to see the doc at 11 a.m. BUT....I know all will be well and then I don't go back for an entire year and then I'll be DONE! DH will go with me and drive most likely so maybe I can catnap on the way there. And of course, can't eat/drink before hand so between the two appointments will go get breakfast. Now just hoping I can rest tonight. Last night couldn't sleep so started cleaning house at midnight and went to bed at 2 a.m.; just couldn't turn my brain off. Haven't napped today so will try to go to bed at a more reasonable hour. Think I couldn't sleep because I drank regular tea yesterday instead of decaf tea.


I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and wishing you only good news. I hope you get some sleep tonight. Think about floating in a boat on a calm lake, not projects to do or the KAP! I wish when I couldn't sleep I would clean house. I either get on the computer or knit!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks...


Kansas g-ma said:


> Tomorrow I'll be thinking about you-- good luck.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh hell no........LOL.....absolutely NOT


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If I think of floating in a boat I'm afraid I'll have to mae many trips to the bathroom....ROFL


pammie1234 said:


> I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and wishing you only good news. I hope you get some sleep tonight. Think about floating in a boat on a calm lake, not projects to do or the KAP! I wish when I couldn't sleep I would clean house. I either get on the computer or knit!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If I think of floating in a boat I'm afraid I'll have to mae many trips to the bathroom....ROFL


LOL! Then you can be relaxing on a hammock in a beautiful garden with a pleasant breeze to rock you to sleep. And, no, you will not fall out of the hammock! It's a dream and everything goes well!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> LOL! Then you can be relaxing on a hammock in a beautiful garden with a pleasant breeze to rock you to sleep. And, no, you will not fall out of the hammock! It's a dream and everything goes well!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Okay! Will be headed to bed once these two panels are done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Youngest DD got good news today. She received a promotion. Is now a Sales Lead at the clothing store she works PT at. Very proud of her. She also just got an internship with her Weight Training/PE instructor at the college and will be teaching a Palaties (SP) class and in return get a 3 month free membership at the gym.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to page 10, now I'm off to bed. 

Lots to do in the morning as I started to hang drapes in my bedroom. Thought I'd be smart by using the old holes. Ha! Now I have a 1" x 2" hole in the drywall. 

Down to the basement and I've found a piece of metal, 2 actually, tomorrow will see if that works holding the screws and bracket. What a scream I am. There's no way I can move the holes to another area, here's hoping this works for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Night all I'm off to dreamland. Will chat with you sometime late tomorrow afternoon or evening. Peace, love, and prayers for all. Specail prayers going out for Alan and Sandi.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But if she fails to bring him that would not be viewed well- they really need to see him for themselves. I would imagine she would need to prove that he couldn't travel to it.


I would imagine so- but given they brought him over here last year, and they are claiming physically that he is in much better shape, it would seem counterproductive suddenly to claim he was too unwell to attend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily wrote:
A few programmers jokes.

- The little x-shaped sign on the upper right is a portal to the real world...

- Between programmers:
- What is marriage?
- Well, picture a situation where you have super fast internet, totally unlimited... but it only opens one site.

A programmer walks in an office.
"Excuse me, can I speak to Katya?"
"She is in the archive".
"Well, unarchivate her, please, because I really need to see her".


:XD: :XD: :XD: Good ones Handy Family :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Oh yeah almost forgot to post this pic. Got this bag of yarn from a friend at work, she dropped it off on her way to work.


How wonderful. Sounds like the job has been a good move.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> wow a lot sure does happen when I am not online for a day.
> 
> Ended up working 7:30am to 2:30pm instead of 10am to 2:30pm.
> 
> ...


What fun. So glad you got to have a great time and enjoyed seeing Gage with his friends. :thumbup: Quite a haul. Gage must have been thrilled.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh wrote:
Tomorrow I go to Augusta GA (2+ hour drive) to the oncologist for a check up. Have to be there for a CAT scan at 7:45 a.m. (groan) and then to see the doc at 11 a.m. BUT....I know all will be well and then I don't go back for an entire year and then I'll be DONE! DH will go with me and drive most likely so maybe I can catnap on the way there. And of course, can't eat/drink before hand so between the two appointments will go get breakfast. Now just hoping I can rest tonight. Last night couldn't sleep so started cleaning house at midnight and went to bed at 2 a.m.; just couldn't turn my brain off. Haven't napped today so will try to go to bed at a more reasonable hour. Think I couldn't sleep because I drank regular tea yesterday instead of decaf tea.

__________________________________
Thinking of you Gwen and can't wait to get the good report. Another year and you are done. That is fantastic. I have a cousin in Atlanta. She is the one that lost her mother about 1 1/2 months ago. Too bad I'm not down there visiting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> If I think of floating in a boat I'm afraid I'll have to mae many trips to the bathroom....ROFL


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest DD got good news today. She received a promotion. Is now a Sales Lead at the clothing store she works PT at. Very proud of her. She also just got an internship with her Weight Training/PE instructor at the college and will be teaching a Palaties (SP) class and in return get a 3 month free membership at the gym.


How wonderful. Congratulations to her on her promotion and internship. Hey, someday she could come to KAP and show us how to do Pilates.  Oh wait, if she can't come she could do her very own video.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 10, now I'm off to bed.
> 
> Lots to do in the morning as I started to hang drapes in my bedroom. Thought I'd be smart by using the old holes. Ha! Now I have a 1" x 2" hole in the drywall.
> 
> Down to the basement and I've found a piece of metal, 2 actually, tomorrow will see if that works holding the screws and bracket. What a scream I am. There's no way I can move the holes to another area, here's hoping this works for me.


Oh no. I'm sure there's a way to repair it but I don't know how. Maybe fill the holes and let it dry and then try again? What a drag that happened.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Julie I send you hugs and prayers. You are getting good advice. Please be very aware of what is going on Around you and what is said. And be able to get back home quickly if needed. I know I have missed much of what is going on in the last few weeks, but what I am reading really scares me. 

Tami


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene for kind thoughts- I am not feeling very 'talkative' bit bogged down to be honest- just two weeks and I will be on board plane to Australia- gradually being able to make alternative plans.
> Cloudy and a bit breezy here- intermittent heavy rain.


I understand. So much hitting you all at once and so much to think about. Awwww...bogged down is not a good feeling. Hoping all turns out with needing a place to stay.

I went for another treatment today and then to the library and got a college course to listen to. They recorded courses that professors give and then sell them. Fortunately the library has some of them and it is quite fun. I'm also listening to an Audible book in the car about the history of China. Was also watching a short video on a couple that live in Ecuador and they showed some jewelry by the Gypsies there and it is absolutely beautiful. Gorgeous area also. Then I've been knitting again and just did an area on the scarf of basket weave. Fun starting to knit again.

I will be thinking of you as you prepare for your trip. After this you can begin to plan your life knowing where you stand. You will also know you have done everything possible. Please have fun at KAP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well maybe I should try it.....just need to remember to stop at 5-6 raisins instead of a whole box/bottle....LOL And Pam I've never been much on hard liquor straight up but DH's cousin introduced me to Peach Vodka and my or my. Between it and Drambui I'm set. LOL


You can make vanilla with vodka and a vanilla bean that is sliced. Imagine that with the peach vodka. :-D Have never had peach vanilla.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sam - You are totally my hero!! I finally took your advice about the crock pot liners after all the recent discussion. It took me about two minutes to clean up the kitchen this evening. Thank you, thank you!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest DD got good news today. She received a promotion. Is now a Sales Lead at the clothing store she works PT at. Very proud of her. She also just got an internship with her Weight Training/PE instructor at the college and will be teaching a Palaties (SP) class and in return get a 3 month free membership at the gym.


Good news, I'm sure with going to school she needs the extra cash.

My DS #2 got good news today too, he wrote another exam for his 2nd class power engineering certificate last week, found out he passed, that's 4 of 6 down. I will be glad when he's done, he gets so grumpy when studying. It seems weird to me but they start at 4th class & work their way up. Very few people take the 1st class as that is more for teaching the program rather than working in the field where they make crazy wages.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Night all I'm off to dreamland. Will chat with you sometime late tomorrow afternoon or evening. Peace, love, and prayers for all. Specail prayers going out for Alan and Sandi.


Peace, love and prayers for you, Gwen.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Time for bed. Love and hugs to everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie I send you hugs and prayers. You are getting good advice. Please be very aware of what is going on Around you and what is said. And be able to get back home quickly if needed. I know I have missed much of what is going on in the last few weeks, but what I am reading really scares me.
> 
> Tami


It is pretty scary being in the middle of it all. I have more or less decided to steer clear of Campbelltown where they would be, because it would be just my luck to run into someone on the street. I am not feeling very brave.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I will be thinking of you as you prepare for your trip. After this you can begin to plan your life knowing where you stand. You will also know you have done everything possible. Please have fun at KAP.[/quote]

That part of the journey is a pleasant prospect- I have spoken now with both Denise and Margaret- so it will be good to meet up with them. Pity the others were unable to get away- but Australia has such vast distances, like the US. 
I have been very weary today- probably largely emotional- but also long term the constant ache of the hip, and the fact that nothing any longer is truly comfortable.
Tomorrow morning the new Lawyer.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *KateB*Absoutely. I can make small zippered bags rather quickly with either clear vinyl on one or both sides, or all fabric. A large variety of sizes too. I can do them faster on the embroidery machine than just following a regular pattern and that includes lining most of them. Here are a few websites that a few of my embroidery designs have come from if you want to take a look.
> www.embroiderygarden.com and www.cassandrasembroidery.com. You don't have to join to just browse. There a many, many embroidery designers out there. I've done some testing for the second one I've listed. These two sites have several "in the hoop" designs. Right now I'm working on a bowl that is all thread no fabric. It will be a gift. Believe it or not you can make hats, slippers, photo albums....all sorts of things.
> 
> I did a search for the small retractable tape measure and they are not very inexpensive. Least I could find was just under $2 for three from China and they only had 5 lots. I ordered them but they won't be here until more like the middle of Oct. Not sure of the quality either. I figure as often as I misplace mine if nothing else I will have a supply of them. LOLquote=KateB]Could you make a small bag or purse and put an inexpensive tape measure in it?


[/quote]
Gwen, I got the idea from a yarn store that was in SD. I bought one for a gift for a real serious knitter. As dear husband said when he saw it, that sure isn't a sturdy tape measure and it is so small. He went and bought me such a big heavy duty one I can hardly handle it and I didn't need all those inches to measure anything I made. Loved those little ones and the sheep on each side I am sure were like yours and they looked as if they joined and wrappers around the whole thing leaving a space for the tape to be pulled out. I will see if my friend still has it and if I can get a picture of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drambui burns all the way down. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well maybe I should try it.....just need to remember to stop at 5-6 raisins instead of a whole box/bottle....LOL And Pam I've never been much on hard liquor straight up but DH's cousin introduced me to Peach Vodka and my or my. Between it and Drambui I'm set. LOL


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow I go to Augusta GA (2+ hour drive) to the oncologist for a check up. Have to be there for a CAT scan at 7:45 a.m. (groan) and then to see the doc at 11 a.m. BUT....I know all will be well and then I don't go back for an entire year and then I'll be DONE! DH will go with me and drive most likely so maybe I can catnap on the way there. And of course, can't eat/drink before hand so between the two appointments will go get breakfast. Now just hoping I can rest tonight. Last night couldn't sleep so started cleaning house at midnight and went to bed at 2 a.m.; just couldn't turn my brain off. Haven't napped today so will try to go to bed at a more reasonable hour. Think I couldn't sleep because I drank regular tea yesterday instead of decaf tea.


Good luck, will be thinking about you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are terrific aren't they? --- sam



KatyNora said:


> Sam - You are totally my hero!! I finally took your advice about the crock pot liners after all the recent discussion. It took me about two minutes to clean up the kitchen this evening. Thank you, thank you!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

All the best for your checkup early today, Gwenie. Even if you think all's going well its natural to have an anxious fluttery feeling when it comes around. Hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

That part of the journey is a pleasant prospect- I have spoken now with both Denise and Margaret- so it will be good to meet up with them. Pity the others were unable to get away- but Australia has such vast distances, like the US. 
I have been very weary today- probably largely emotional- but also long term the constant ache of the hip, and the fact that nothing any longer is truly comfortable.
Tomorrow morning the new Lawyer.[/quote]

All my very best wishes for your trip and the outcome of the Tribunal. I hope you get some respite from the hip pain and tiredness too. Lots of hugs, Lin


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news, I'm sure with going to school she needs the extra cash.
> 
> My DS #2 got good news today too, he wrote another exam for his 2nd class power engineering certificate last week, found out he passed, that's 4 of 6 down. I will be glad when he's done, he gets so grumpy when studying. It seems weird to me but they start at 4th class & work their way up. Very few people take the 1st class as that is more for teaching the program rather than working in the field where they make crazy wages.


Great to hear your good news re children's progress, Bonnie and Gwen. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gwen, you will be in my heart and my prayers tomorrow. You and Brantley will have a little together time. Congratulations to your daughter. Don't we feel proud when our kids are recognized for their accomplishments.
Bonnie, congratulations to your son as well.
Julie, I continue to pray for your hip and this upcoming trip. I want only the best for you and am asking for it.

I cleaned our bathroom good today and afterwards cooked fried chicken, butter beans, rice, and gravy. I was so tired.
I knitted a little on my dishcloths for the flea market and watched Dancing With the Stars. Couldn't believe little Sadie from Duck Dynasty is one of the contestants. She is so cute and really did great to have never danced before.
Guess I best go back to bed and try to sleep...I Love Y'all, Betty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> That part of the journey is a pleasant prospect- I have spoken now with both Denise and Margaret- so it will be good to meet up with them. Pity the others were unable to get away- but Australia has such vast distances, like the US.
> I have been very weary today- probably largely emotional- but also long term the constant ache of the hip, and the fact that nothing any longer is truly comfortable.
> Tomorrow morning the new Lawyer.


All my very best wishes for your trip and the outcome of the Tribunal. I hope you get some respite from the hip pain and tiredness too. Lots of hugs, Lin[/quote]

Thanks so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, you will be in my heart and my prayers tomorrow. You and Brantley will have a little together time. Congratulations to your daughter. Don't we feel proud when our kids are recognized for their accomplishments.
> Bonnie, congratulations to your son as well.
> Julie, I continue to pray for your hip and this upcoming trip. I want only the best for you and am asking for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Betty- I have just been dealing with an irate Lupe- over some other issues- boy that woman is impossible.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Almost midnight. Hope I can sleep.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow I go to Augusta GA (2+ hour drive) to the oncologist for a check up. Have to be there for a CAT scan at 7:45 a.m. (groan) and then to see the doc at 11 a.m. BUT....I know all will be well and then I don't go back for an entire year and then I'll be DONE! DH will go with me and drive most likely so maybe I can catnap on the way there. And of course, can't eat/drink before hand so between the two appointments will go get breakfast. Now just hoping I can rest tonight. Last night couldn't sleep so started cleaning house at midnight and went to bed at 2 a.m.; just couldn't turn my brain off. Haven't napped today so will try to go to bed at a more reasonable hour. Think I couldn't sleep because I drank regular tea yesterday instead of decaf tea.


Gwen - all the very best for the CAT scan. I know these annual checks can be so nerve wracking but the relief when it's all over is sooo worth it! Lots of soothing hugs coming your way. xxx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I'm up and ready to go .......but DH isn't here. Bet he's gone to get a biscuit or some such to eat for breakfast since I can't eat until after the CAT scan. May offer to drive us down if he will drive us back; probably will go over alike a lead balloon with DH. Taking the shawl (Tabitha's Tree) along with me to work on. That should keep me out of trouble.....or maybe will cause me trouble....depends on how well I focus. LOL Thanks for the good wishes for today to all. And TNS you are so right...even though I expect nothing but good news I do get the flutters just having to go. Hear DH coming in so I guess I'm outta here until later. Hug to all!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 10, now I'm off to bed.
> 
> Lots to do in the morning as I started to hang drapes in my bedroom. Thought I'd be smart by using the old holes. Ha! Now I have a 1" x 2" hole in the drywall.
> 
> Down to the basement and I've found a piece of metal, 2 actually, tomorrow will see if that works holding the screws and bracket. What a scream I am. There's no way I can move the holes to another area, here's hoping this works for me.


You're so much better than I am at these sort of jobs! I've never handled a power tool! If I need jobs like that doing I yell for my friend Dave who has been doing jobs around the house for me for more than 20 years now. I'd be lost without him! He has a brother who does gardening and outside jobs, they both have shaved heads and look like the type of blokes you wouldn't want to meet down a dark alley at night but in truth are a couple of pussy cats!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you are in need of a hug this might warm you up. --- sam
> 
> http://www.vitality101.com/Fun/lion-kisses-rescuer


What a look of contentment on the lions face- it was so enjoying the hug and kiss.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Things are getting more interesting as we get closer to KAP. Sam will be wearing purple sheep from his ears. Maybe that should make the local paper!!!! Also interested to see Purplefi wearing all of her clothes at the same time and smuggling 3 alpaca home in her luggage. The Australia group has been laying low. I wonder what kind of mischief they might get into as well. Pammie...I won't be wearing dressy shoes for dinner. I intend to wear my casual gym shoes. Keep in mind that a private room has been reserved for us so we should be able to be comfortable with our shoes.


We'll all be behaving ourselves of course! Too much going up above for us to want to get into mischief!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought it would be a lot more work than that and didn't know it would burn all night. That is fabulous. Hmmmm gas was winning until you told me that. Now I'm back to considering wood again. Thank you.


They are more work than gas but nothing like the old fires. No need to clean out the stove every day either- can't remenber how often but less often than weekly I seem to remember (does depend to some extent on the wood you burn). In fact you shouldn't do them every day as they work better with a layer of ash on the bottom of the stove. Definatelly worth looking into but remember that they do need more work than gas- but a much nicer ambience and I prefer the heat they give too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


You said they looked alike- they sure do!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and wishing you only good news. I hope you get some sleep tonight. Think about floating in a boat on a calm lake, not projects to do or the KAP! I wish when I couldn't sleep I would clean house. I either get on the computer or knit!


Same ehre Pammie- after all I might wake someone up if I did housework- well it's a good excuse, but then when I last need an excuse?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Same here Pammie- after all I might wake someone up if I did housework- well it's a good excuse, but then when I last need an excuse?


Clicked the wrong button to edit!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


What an adorable collage. Two beautiful babies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news, I'm sure with going to school she needs the extra cash.
> 
> My DS #2 got good news today too, he wrote another exam for his 2nd class power engineering certificate last week, found out he passed, that's 4 of 6 down. I will be glad when he's done, he gets so grumpy when studying. It seems weird to me but they start at 4th class & work their way up. Very few people take the 1st class as that is more for teaching the program rather than working in the field where they make crazy wages.


Congrats to Gwens daughter withthe rise and you DS for passing his exam- well on the way now.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> drambui burns all the way down. --- sam


You are supposed to sip it slowly Sam to enjoy the warmth.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Betty- I have just been dealing with an irate Lupe- over some other issues- boy that woman is impossible.


Does that woman never stop her ranting? was she born what my Mum used to call" Bother side out" ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow I go to Augusta GA (2+ hour drive) to the oncologist for a check up. Have to be there for a CAT scan at 7:45 a.m. (groan) and then to see the doc at 11 a.m. BUT....I know all will be well and then I don't go back for an entire year and then I'll be DONE! DH will go with me and drive most likely so maybe I can catnap on the way there. And of course, can't eat/drink before hand so between the two appointments will go get breakfast. Now just hoping I can rest tonight. Last night couldn't sleep so started cleaning house at midnight and went to bed at 2 a.m.; just couldn't turn my brain off. Haven't napped today so will try to go to bed at a more reasonable hour. Think I couldn't sleep because I drank regular tea yesterday instead of decaf tea.


All the best for your tests/checkup. Gosh that is early. Enjoy the breakfast.... you will be hungry for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest DD got good news today. She received a promotion. Is now a Sales Lead at the clothing store she works PT at. Very proud of her. She also just got an internship with her Weight Training/PE instructor at the college and will be teaching a Palaties (SP) class and in return get a 3 month free membership at the gym.


Woo hoo, well done. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> The sun is hardly up by 9 in winter!


Having so many friends all over the world has certainly made me think of the many differences in the simplest things....like the sunrises and sets. I did check the calendar of sunrise/sets times. Our latest time for sunrises is 7:19 in early Jan. Didn't think to check times for summer and sunset times. It was interesting for my own area...we just take these things for granted!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you are in need of a hug this might warm you up. --- sam
> 
> http://www.vitality101.com/Fun/lion-kisses-rescuer


WOW!! Thanks for that, Sam, although it made me cry!! Amazing!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *KateB*Absoutely. I can make small zippered bags rather quickly with either clear vinyl on one or both sides, or all fabric. A large variety of sizes too. I can do them faster on the embroidery machine than just following a regular pattern and that includes lining most of them. Here are a few websites that a few of my embroidery designs have come from if you want to take a look.
> www.embroiderygarden.com and www.cassandrasembroidery.com. You don't have to join to just browse. There a many, many embroidery designers out there. I've done some testing for the second one I've listed. These two sites have several "in the hoop" designs. Right now I'm working on a bowl that is all thread no fabric. It will be a gift. Believe it or not you can make hats, slippers, photo albums....all sorts of things.
> 
> I did a search for the small retractable tape measure and they are not very inexpensive. Least I could find was just under $2 for three from China and they only had 5 lots. I ordered them but they won't be here until more like the middle of Oct. Not sure of the quality either. I figure as often as I misplace mine if nothing else I will have a supply of them. LOLquote=KateB]Could you make a small bag or purse and put an inexpensive tape measure in it?


[/quote]

This is something I had no idea of. No wonder you love your machine!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow I go to Augusta GA (2+ hour drive) to the oncologist for a check up. Have to be there for a CAT scan at 7:45 a.m. (groan) and then to see the doc at 11 a.m. BUT....I know all will be well and then I don't go back for an entire year and then I'll be DONE! DH will go with me and drive most likely so maybe I can catnap on the way there. And of course, can't eat/drink before hand so between the two appointments will go get breakfast. Now just hoping I can rest tonight. Last night couldn't sleep so started cleaning house at midnight and went to bed at 2 a.m.; just couldn't turn my brain off. Haven't napped today so will try to go to bed at a more reasonable hour. Think I couldn't sleep because I drank regular tea yesterday instead of decaf tea.


Praying that all your tests results are great!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Betty- I have just been dealing with an irate Lupe- over some other issues- boy that woman is impossible.


 :shock: Ugh. :thumbdown:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest DD got good news today. She received a promotion. Is now a Sales Lead at the clothing store she works PT at. Very proud of her. She also just got an internship with her Weight Training/PE instructor at the college and will be teaching a Palaties (SP) class and in return get a 3 month free membership at the gym.


Great news. Congratulations to your daughter. Those are great achievements for one so young.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news, I'm sure with going to school she needs the extra cash.
> 
> My DS #2 got good news today too, he wrote another exam for his 2nd class power engineering certificate last week, found out he passed, that's 4 of 6 down. I will be glad when he's done, he gets so grumpy when studying. It seems weird to me but they start at 4th class & work their way up. Very few people take the 1st class as that is more for teaching the program rather than working in the field where they make crazy wages.


Congratulations to your son. I know how proud you must be. Many years ago my youngest son at approximately age 20 took the exam at the nuclear power plant to become an operator. He only had a high school education with no college and passed!! The others that took the exam had either worked with nuclear energy in the Navy or had taken college classes. They taught him after work. He retired at age 55 and was a supervisor in the control room. You cannot imagine how proud I am of him!!!
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


This is such a neat idea! The resemblance is remarkable. Beautiful babies.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


That really shows how much Serena looks like her mom!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


Oh, my, what a neat thing-- they look like twins!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> They are more work than gas but nothing like the old fires. No need to clean out the stove every day either- can't remenber how often but less often than weekly I seem to remember (does depend to some extent on the wood you burn). In fact you shouldn't do them every day as they work better with a layer of ash on the bottom of the stove. Definatelly worth looking into but remember that they do need more work than gas- but a much nicer ambience and I prefer the heat they give too.


DD#1 had a gas one that had flames or what appeared to be flames, looked just like a wood burning one, felt mighty nice to me. And no hauling ANY wood or ash.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Does that woman never stop her ranting? was she born what my Mum used to call" Bother side out" ?


Oh, I love that expression! Almost as good as what a co-worker would say when someone tried her patience: " She/he plucked my last nerve"!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest DD got good news today. She received a promotion. Is now a Sales Lead at the clothing store she works PT at. Very proud of her. She also just got an internship with her Weight Training/PE instructor at the college and will be teaching a Palaties (SP) class and in return get a 3 month free membership at the gym.


Well done her! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news, I'm sure with going to school she needs the extra cash.
> 
> My DS #2 got good news today too, he wrote another exam for his 2nd class power engineering certificate last week, found out he passed, that's 4 of 6 down. I will be glad when he's done, he gets so grumpy when studying. It seems weird to me but they start at 4th class & work their way up. Very few people take the 1st class as that is more for teaching the program rather than working in the field where they make crazy wages.


And well done him! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny but wet Great Bend where it is a lovely 12c/54f at 8:27am. Checking in before the day gets too busy. I have Seth here everyday this week, he is keeping me rather busy. 

Today's coffee, Seth helping season the roast before heading out and about. Stopping to eat before heading home. 

Calming healing energy for all those needing it. HUGS for everyone. Extra hugs for you dear Julie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


Definitely as alike as two peas in a pod!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but wet Great Bend where it is a lovely 12c/54f at 8:27am. Checking in before the day gets too busy. I have Seth here everyday this week, he is keeping me rather busy.
> 
> Today's coffee, Seth helping season the roast before heading out and about. Stopping to eat before heading home.
> 
> Calming healing energy for all those needing it. HUGS for everyone. Extra hugs for you dear Julie.


Lovely boy! :thumbup: I've got Luke every day this week too...pity we don't live closer! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely boy! :thumbup: I've got Luke every day this week too...pity we don't live closer! :lol:


Yes it sure is a pity, they would have so much fun together.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well I have done my good deed for quite a while.... My DS and I organised their dad (my ex) to be able to see Serena today. He hasnt seen her very often at all, and not for ages. DD didnt want anything to do with it. But she did give permission. So, DS came down today, rang his dad and said that he could bring him here to visit with Serena. This was done with me here supervising. So I reckon I deserve a gold star.
> Anyway, he held her and cried. (I nearly did too). Then played on floor with her. We survived this for nearly two hours. He had 2 cups of TEA!!, and THANKED me for letting him come.


Very good of you to have arranged the get together. :thumb up:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you. What a cute pose from the dog!


You are most welcome. I thought it was to cute to pass up sharing it with every.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:45am and I am checking in. Here is number 9 for the purple hats for shaken baby syndrome.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but wet Great Bend where it is a lovely 12c/54f at 8:27am. Checking in before the day gets too busy. I have Seth here everyday this week, he is keeping me rather busy.
> 
> Today's coffee, Seth helping season the roast before heading out and about. Stopping to eat before heading home.
> 
> Calming healing energy for all those needing it. HUGS for everyone. Extra hugs for you dear Julie.


Good morning, Caren and Seth! You're going to have quite a little chef. Yum, breakfast looks good!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone, Prayers and hugs have been sent to AZ and Alan already. More hugs and prayers to you Gwen.

Congrats on all our kids passing their tests and getting promotions.

Sugar- they look like twins, how fabulous.

Sam I gotta see a pic of you wearing earrings from Gwen at the KAP.

Gage is at school, Greg is gone for a coffee with his friend Nate and the dogs are all sleeping. Going to put in a movie and curl up on the couch. Finish another baby hat I have been working on for the craft tables.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning to all! Today I will go to the dentist for cleaning. I need to do some grocery shopping, which I don't enjoy. I guess I'll go sign up to sub in my old district. I have really been putting it off. I think I just really don't want to work! I probably won't work too much. I'm still helping my DS with her 2 GS, which I love! I guess I need to work on my budget to see how little I can work! LOL. I probably still need to work full time, but I'm retired, and I love it!

Prayers and hugs for those in need. I'm glad that I have been able to keep up this week. I missed everyone while I was away.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


What a great idea! They could certainly be twins, so cute.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> Betty, you better be careful. Don't want you to break anything.
> Should be sleeping but wanted to catch up with all of you. And the image of Sam with sheep dangling is just to much to fall asleep with that in my mind!! It is good we can laugh! ,
> Gwen, agree with you, we all care and would help each out in a minute. I loved seeing your clock and picture.
> Thought of another idea for you to make. I don't know how small you can make just one sheep, but one thing I like to have in my knitting and crochet bag is a small tape measure. Make two small sheep and glue them onto the tape measure . That would be so cool.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Cathy the resemblance between Serena and her Mom is uncanny. Bet you get a lot of surprised reactions from this collage. This should be framed and put in a special spot.
Caren, Seth is adorable seasoning the roast. He looks ready to dive in to that wonderful breakfast.
Volleyball tonight so gonna rest some. Gotta fix hair and may put together the desert I am taking to my friend tomorrow. I have to be sure they haven't gone back to Mayo first.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Congratulations to your son. I know how proud you must be. Many years ago my youngest son at approximately age 20 took the exam at the nuclear power plant to become an operator. He only had a high school education with no college and passed!! The others that took the exam had either worked with nuclear energy in the Navy or had taken college classes. They taught him after work. He retired at age 55 and was a supervisor in the control room. You cannot imagine how proud I am of him!!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: You don't need a degree to be smart or a good worker
My DH has a grade 9 education & can fix or build almost anything.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I checked out the lion video, that's really something.

Caren, you will have Seth doing the cooking in no time, great that he has interest in it.
Melody, cute hat & for a great cause.

Julie, I think Lupe just called you up to see if she could shake you up enough to stay away. You should mail that woman a broom! 

Well, must get moving, I started Green Tomato Mincemeat last night, you have to cook the ground tomatoes & let sit overnight, then add all the good stuff & cook it so I better get to it.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mfarianne, Cindi and I are thinking of doing an Etsy store; I'm very interested in doing it. May need to ask Sorlenna some questions about doing it. As with knitting or any handcraft folks don't realize the cost involved. I've in the past charged $1 per 1000 stitches and not even considered adding in cost of stabilizers or jewelry findings, etc. For the clocks and framed pictures I do add in the cost of the original clock and frame.
> 
> I am really having fun doing them and thinking of some other stuff. I've made a clock that will be one of the prizes at the KAP drawings and a framed picture too. I del pretty pleased with the clock particularly since I did the design layout myself (couldn't find one already done with the theme I wanted. I don't see any harm in showing them to you here.


Those are fantastic, I love the clock. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I almost bought some on one of my yarn crawls - had I watched this I would have bought some - couldn't quite figure out how to do it. looks like fun.


I got the natural color and I'm going to dye them, when I use them, I'll post pics for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Should try it just for the response!


 :XD: :XD: On Sam with sheep hanging from his ears at breakfast with Heidi.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Covered himself well there didn't he. Hard to get around that


He certainly did. LOL!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie...Congratulations to your son. I'll bet that is a difficult course. Well done :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be thinking of you as you prepare for your trip. After this you can begin to plan your life knowing where you stand. You will also know you have done everything possible. Please have fun at KAP.


That part of the journey is a pleasant prospect- I have spoken now with both Denise and Margaret- so it will be good to meet up with them. Pity the others were unable to get away- but Australia has such vast distances, like the US. 
I have been very weary today- probably largely emotional- but also long term the constant ache of the hip, and the fact that nothing any longer is truly comfortable.
Tomorrow morning the new Lawyer.[/quote]
_________________________________________________
I know Julie. There is no easy way dealing with this and with health problems yourself I do pray you will get as strong as you can. It is hard not knowing what all the variables are. Just take care of yourself and listen to your body. Chronic pain is definitely a robber of energy and the emotional things you are going through, facing the unknown, is difficult too. Just know that as you go through this you have everyone on here supporting you and caring about you. Big Hugs and hope things go well with the new lawyer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels
> I have been sitting here catching up on all 38 pages and it has been wonderful to hear from yall.
> I have been so busy going with Jim and with the grandkids. We went to Carleys Volley Ball game the first of the week. We had to walk up a steep concrete (rough) sidewalk to get to the entrance to the preacher. I suppose he had been watching our Minister Of Musics daughter play. She is in Jr Varsity. He laughed and told us at least when we walked in the door the top of the bleachers were right there. That is where we sat. No rails to get closer! On leaving (to this day I dont know how it happened) I ended up face down going downhill on the concrete. I had on blue jeans and a Tshirt. My knee was hurting so bad. I felt it was just an abraision. Had a few tender spots on my extremeties. When I raised my head all I could see was a group of young men running to help ome (though Jim was to my rescuethe blind leading the blind). All I could think of was how horrible for them to be staring down upon my big butt. I told them not to pull on me as I was too big but they had me up before I could wink. I assured them I was more embarrassed than hurt. I had no sooner gotten seated in the car when the WHOLE volley ball team surrounded the car to make sure Carleys Grandy was o.k. So blessed my guardian angel was looking out for me.
> I went down to my new neigbors house (the one who said she used to knit and wanted to get back into knittinh. I took some socks I have made and one of the dishcloths I am working on. She seems really interested. She is a new widow and I do think it would be good therapy for her. She also is a retired RN. I am praying this will be in Gods plan for me. It would be so nice to have someone to sit and knit with occasionally and maybe go to yarn stores with.
> ...


Oh Betty, I'm so glad you didn't damage yourself any more than bumps, bruises, and abrasions.
Thank goodness your keys just fell into the ladys purse and you didn't lose them permanently, that is a good thing. When David took his driving test, he went in with the keys, left without them, we never did find that set of car keys, thank goodness I had the extra set in my purse that day. lol
Take care of yourself, hope that Jim is doing well. 
Hugs


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, must get moving, I started Green Tomato Mincemeat last night, you have to cook the ground tomatoes & let sit overnight, then add all the good stuff & cook it so I better get to it.
> Have a good day everyone.


I haven't made green tomato mincemeat in decades but then seldom had time when I did have green tomatoes. Not even a dozen of them this year. I canned 4 more quarts of tomatoes yesterday and found most of the green ones Don brought in when he cleared the garden last week have ripened since.

We will need to bring the house plants from under the pine tree in the front soon, before we lose them.

The new washer is up and running thanks to Don and Ben and their efforts this morning. YEA!!!!

Sunday, I made a pork roast with homemade dressing/stuffing, baked sweet potatoes with apple slices, fresh corn, sliced tomatoes fresh from the garden, and whole cranberry sauce that I'd cooked after church that morning. Oh my, the house smelled so-o-o-o good. The guys were practically drooling.

Off the switch loads in the washer and knit on the baby animals DGGD asked me to make for her. Have to go meet her pre-school bus because her adults have work schedules that overlap her bus time by about 20 minutes--much too young to wait by herself but about a 45 minute round trip for me and complicated by picking up Tim when his classes are done.

May be able to chat later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh wrote:
KAP Attendees Please note that RookieRetiree has let us know that it s definitely getting cooler in their area and she is not that far from Defiance. Since we will be dyeing the yarn outside plan to dress for much cooler weather. If I remember correctly it is getting into the 40's at night.

Think I'll be leaving my sandals in Georgia but do welcome a break from the heat.



PurpleFi said:


> I'll just wear everything at once. Xxxx


~~~I checked out the forecast for Cleveland for Oct 2-5
Thurs high = 61& sunny Fri = 65 partly sunny Sat = 61 & rain
Sun = 61 rain in AM. That is Cleveland....about 100 miles east of Defiance. I'll see what I can find for Toledo...or maybe even Defiance!

~~~Okay....checked for Defiance....not too different from Clevleand:
Thurs=62 & sunny Friday=64 & partly sunny Saturday=62 with periods of rain Sunday=62 & partial sun


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~So, he loves to mow the lawn? :roll:


LOL, I don't think it's the lawn so much that he's worried about, more the veggie garden and flowers. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ... Hope all is ok and Alan's surgery will be a success beyond your expectations.

Gwen... Here's to doing the Happy Dance when we get the report. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, I don't think it's the lawn so much that he's worried about, more the veggie garden and flowers. :lol: :lol:


Ah, yes, and if I remember from seeing neighbor's goats as a child and what DD#2 had a few years back, they eat almost anything but esp those things you don't want them to eat and not always what you DO want them to eat. And they are masters at getting out and getting in what you've fenced off.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> DD#1 had a gas one that had flames or what appeared to be flames, looked just like a wood burning one, felt mighty nice to me. And no hauling ANY wood or ash.


Back and forth between convenience of gas and the naturalness of wood. Perhaps with DH always so busy and me being the one to have to do everything, when I save up, I will probably go with gas. If I was getting younger, instead of older, :lol: :lol: :lol: I would go with wood for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but wet Great Bend where it is a lovely 12c/54f at 8:27am. Checking in before the day gets too busy. I have Seth here everyday this week, he is keeping me rather busy.
> 
> Today's coffee, Seth helping season the roast before heading out and about. Stopping to eat before heading home.
> 
> Calming healing energy for all those needing it. HUGS for everyone. Extra hugs for you dear Julie.


How lovely. I picture you someday sitting at a table at Seth's house with him having cooked a big meal for everyone, thanks to your letting him help and the skill will be instinctive. The best kind of cooks! Time well spent.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am checking in. Here is number 9 for the purple hats for shaken baby syndrome.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So lovely to contribute like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from taking Luke to Gym Tots and we're both now lying in my bed, he's asleep and I may join him. I don't know who's more tired after the class him or me! I was very glad that DH came with us as it took two of us to chase after him. He's got no fear and just launched himself at the equipment - at one point I just stopped him hurling himself into a foam pit which I know I couldn't have got back out of if I'd had to get in to rescue him! :shock: Hopefully he'll now sleep for an hour or so and I can recover. :roll:


Oh my, a video of your day might be quite fun to watch. lol Little boys do have a lot of energy and limited fear, don't they.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: You don't need a degree to be smart or a good worker
> My DH has a grade 9 education & can fix or build almost anything.


Yes, agreed. There are different types of knowledge and wisdom is one of the most important.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar...Those photos are beautiful and at first I thought they were all the same baby.

June...Your son was very intelligent to pass that exam and to go on and be so successful at his job. I can hear the buttons popping and rightfully so.

Bonnie...I love green tomatoes.

OhioJoy...My but your cooking was sure giving off glorious fragrance with all that good food. What a great grandma you are with doing all that driving and filling your life with the needs of your children and grandchildren. It's a good thing they have grandmas, but it doesn't come without sacrifice and exhaustion.

No appointments to day but I want to call my aunt in Canada and that usually takes at least an hour when we get to talking. Should call mom too but maybe another day so I'm not on the phone so much. Didn't get to sleep till after 2 am and woke up before 6 am so a nap will definitely be in order soon. I actually wore some shoes with a little heel in them yesterday. Not high heels but shoes like sandals with a raised heel and very feminine. I bought them for FIL's funeral. Well it was a mistake wearing them. Perhaps if I had only driven in them and done the one thing but I went to the library and was standing in them about 1/2 an hour. Oh well, nothing ventured nothing gained, but now I know I'm not ready for that and perhaps never will be again. I sure could use the extra height but not the after effects. :wink: Beautiful blue sky with fluffy white clouds and the occasional black one. The geese have been flying over the house now honking on their journey for about a week. Group this morning were flying north. Think they've got their compasses mixed up. Bye for now.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you are in need of a hug this might warm you up. --- sam
> 
> http://www.vitality101.com/Fun/lion-kisses-rescuer


~~~wonderful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least I have a few days to sort things out, while I will be staying in Goulburn- and hopefully while I am in Sydney the first two nights. The lady at the Tribunal was most concerned that it be Fale who attends- but of course it does depend on Lupe bringing him- which they may well not.
> The weaving is proving a bit of a God send- completely new people- and with an interest that I share, plus a meal that I have not had to make myself.


If Lupe doesn't produce him, that would be rather telling in my mind and definitely not look good on her. 
A meal you don't have to fix is a plus.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! 400 lb Rams, I'd hate to get run over by one of them. We used to have quite alot of sheep when we lived in Ontario. My brother & I raised lots of lambs on baby bottles when the mom didn't have enough milk, often happened when triplets were born. They were so cute, pets that followed us around the yard.
> 
> I finally got the video about silk hankies to load, must have been too many people on our Internet provider yesterday. Knot picks sure has some dyed pretty colors, I might have to try that, thanks so much for sharing the information.
> 
> I got my soup simmering, lots of mucking about to make it but the end result is worth the effort


Would definitely want them to be a less aggressive animal as they are big enough to do a lot of damage. lol
The silk hankies is just so interesting, I'll dye mine and then play with them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Things are getting more interesting as we get closer to KAP. Sam will be wearing purple sheep from his ears. Maybe that should make the local paper!!!! Also interested to see Purplefi wearing all of her clothes at the same time and smuggling 3 alpaca home in her luggage. The Australia group has been laying low. I wonder what kind of mischief they might get into as well. Pammie...I won't be wearing dressy shoes for dinner. I intend to wear my casual gym shoes. Keep in mind that a private room has been reserved for us so we should be able to be comfortable with our shoes.


~~~Me, too....I'll be in comfy shoes and casual clothes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad to hear your BF will be with you. Positive thoughts for you, dear!


I have to agree with that also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest DD got good news today. She received a promotion. Is now a Sales Lead at the clothing store she works PT at. Very proud of her. She also just got an internship with her Weight Training/PE instructor at the college and will be teaching a Palaties (SP) class and in return get a 3 month free membership at the gym.


Wonderful! Congrats to DD. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


Wow!! That's amazing, and they sure do look alike, don't they. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but wet Great Bend where it is a lovely 12c/54f at 8:27am. Checking in before the day gets too busy. I have Seth here everyday this week, he is keeping me rather busy.
> 
> Today's coffee, Seth helping season the roast before heading out and about. Stopping to eat before heading home.
> 
> Calming healing energy for all those needing it. HUGS for everyone. Extra hugs for you dear Julie.


Great looking roast, Seth is turning into quite the little chef.  
Breakfast looks fantastic, what kind of sausages are those? YUM!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, yes, and if I remember from seeing neighbor's goats as a child and what DD#2 had a few years back, they eat almost anything but esp those things you don't want them to eat and not always what you DO want them to eat. And they are masters at getting out and getting in what you've fenced off.


 And a sheep that big could just step over the garden fence. lol. DH would not be happy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, miracle of miracles, I've gotten caught up so I think I'll get off here and go check on the laundry that is out hanging to dry and get some cleaning done that I want to do. David is gone on an overnight run to Rimson, Iowa, so he won't be home until tomorrow night, so I want to get as much cleaning done as I can and then I have some sewing I need to do. I need a list. lol Okay, I'm off, have a good/safe day all with little or no pain, no falls, bumps or bruises, and not new illness. 
HUGS everybody!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> And colour coordination won't be a problem.


~~~~ :XD: :XD: ahhh, yes...we fashionistas will be checking that out!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I'm up and ready to go .......but DH isn't here. Bet he's gone to get a biscuit or some such to eat for breakfast since I can't eat until after the CAT scan. May offer to drive us down if he will drive us back; probably will go over alike a lead balloon with DH. Taking the shawl (Tabitha's Tree) along with me to work on. That should keep me out of trouble.....or maybe will cause me trouble....depends on how well I focus. LOL Thanks for the good wishes for today to all. And TNS you are so right...even though I expect nothing but good news I do get the flutters just having to go. Hear DH coming in so I guess I'm outta here until later. Hug to all!


~~~Hugs back atcha'! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


~~~Twins! A cute arrangement!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be thinking of you as you prepare for your trip. After this you can begin to plan your life knowing where you stand. You will also know you have done everything possible. Please have fun at KAP.


That part of the journey is a pleasant prospect- I have spoken now with both Denise and Margaret- so it will be good to meet up with them. Pity the others were unable to get away- but Australia has such vast distances, like the US. 
I have been very weary today- probably largely emotional- but also long term the constant ache of the hip, and the fact that nothing any longer is truly comfortable.
Tomorrow morning the new Lawyer.[/quote]

Good Luck with your new lawyer, will be thinking of you. One step at a time is my way in life right now, just try to be positive. Good Luck again.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> You're so much better than I am at these sort of jobs! I've never handled a power tool! If I need jobs like that doing I yell for my friend Dave who has been doing jobs around the house for me for more than 20 years now. I'd be lost without him! He has a brother who does gardening and outside jobs, they both have shaved heads and look like the type of blokes you wouldn't want to meet down a dark alley at night but in truth are a couple of pussy cats!


Thank goodness my late husband showed me so much and how to do little odd jobs here and there. 
Problem is when one moves to a new town it's difficult to find people who will do odd jobs. 
Thankfully I made the right decision moving into a Retirement Resort, all outside work is done for us, even the windows are washed twice a year.
Ha! Had to laugh at your description of the 2 guys who do odd jobs for you. The guy who installed my wall-unit looked like a biker, but honestly NEVER judge a book by it's cover. He was the sweetest, nicest person I'd met in a long time, did everything with the setting up and even returned to install the left over panels and shelves into the cellar for me. And you should see his wife, WOW! Beautiful blonde, absolutely gorgeous, loaded with personality and a really professional business woman. Such a lovely couple, for me an honor to have met them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: You don't need a degree to be smart or a good worker
> My DH has a grade 9 education & can fix or build almost anything.


My father was the same way. I think he only went to 6th grade. No matter if it was electrical, plumbing or carpentry, he could do it. My sons are the same way but really specialize in auto mechanics. We're lucky!!
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but wet Great Bend where it is a lovely 12c/54f at 8:27am. Checking in before the day gets too busy. I have Seth here everyday this week, he is keeping me rather busy.
> 
> Today's coffee, Seth helping season the roast before heading out and about. Stopping to eat before heading home.
> 
> Calming healing energy for all those needing it. HUGS for everyone. Extra hugs for you dear Julie.


This young man is going to be one lucky catch for a future wife someday....
He's also very lucky that you are showing him so many different things to do.
Yep! One day a woman is going to be lucky catching him, ha!
Oh! And the food looks delicious too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren and Seth! You're going to have quite a little chef. Yum, breakfast looks good!
> Junek


He was all ready to get on with the cooking this morning as zoo as he arrived. Instead we opted for baking a few cookies after getting home from town. Later we will be planting some autumn flowers Seth picked out for the garden.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, I don't think it's the lawn so much that he's worried about, more the veggie garden and flowers. :lol: :lol:


I would worry about the garden too. My goats and sheep loved the gardens and hardly ever touched the grass. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely. I picture you someday sitting at a table at Seth's house with him having cooked a big meal for everyone, thanks to your letting him help and the skill will be instinctive. The best kind of cooks! Time well spent.


That would be a wonderful sight to see. I had all of my own bunch in the kitchen from the start. They would be on the counter in their car seats watching everything that was going on. I never let them use knives without supervision and I put the things into the oven for them. The older ones are learning what oven mitts are for and are allowed to bake in the foster oven.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


What a special momento!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great looking roast, Seth is turning into quite the little chef.
> Breakfast looks fantastic, what kind of sausages are those? YUM!!


Thank you we will see how it turns out this shortly. It is resting not he counter coming to room temperature before cooking it. It is going into the rotisserie, my new old favorite way to prepare meat. My oven has bitten the biscuit  I have to replace my stove and am putting it off as long as possible. :roll:

Breakfast was very good. It is a version of English sausage, not as good as bangers but close enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Does that woman never stop her ranting? was she born what my Mum used to call" Bother side out" ?


Certainly seems so, at least when it comes to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, I love that expression! Almost as good as what a co-worker would say when someone tried her patience: " She/he plucked my last nerve"!
> Junek


Another good way of expressing how I feel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but wet Great Bend where it is a lovely 12c/54f at 8:27am. Checking in before the day gets too busy. I have Seth here everyday this week, he is keeping me rather busy.
> 
> Today's coffee, Seth helping season the roast before heading out and about. Stopping to eat before heading home.
> 
> Calming healing energy for all those needing it. HUGS for everyone. Extra hugs for you dear Julie.


Thanks so much, Caren!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I checked out the lion video, that's really something.
> 
> Caren, you will have Seth doing the cooking in no time, great that he has interest in it.
> Melody, cute hat & for a great cause.
> ...


That is a thought!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> This young man is going to be one lucky catch for a future wife someday....
> He's also very lucky that you are showing him so many different things to do.
> Yep! One day a woman is going to be lucky catching him, ha!
> Oh! And the food looks delicious too.


He is taking after his father, he is a fantastic cook. He is with someone that can bake but not cook, they make a good pair. 
My oldest son married someone that couldn't cook,she is always saying how lucky she is. He has taught her how to cook and she is a wonderful cook now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Caren!


You are very welcome. I wish you the all the best on your holiday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> _________________________________________________
> I know Julie. There is no easy way dealing with this and with health problems yourself I do pray you will get as strong as you can. It is hard not knowing what all the variables are. Just take care of yourself and listen to your body. Chronic pain is definitely a robber of energy and the emotional things you are going through, facing the unknown, is difficult too. Just know that as you go through this you have everyone on here supporting you and caring about you. Big Hugs and hope things go well with the new lawyer.


I managed to rest last night for nearly nine hours- usually I can't keep myself still- I am feeling quite proud of that given the provocation I had. Bronwen has found me two more numbers to ring in Sydney, to try and locate people who may be able to help. I also spoke with Vivien- she at least will be able to meet up with me- but I gather is not in a position to offer a bed. I will leave for the lawyer in less than three hours. Had one coffee- but need to eat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If Lupe doesn't produce him, that would be rather telling in my mind and definitely not look good on her.
> A meal you don't have to fix is a plus.


I have no guarantees what she will be inclined to do after the phone calls and texts yesterday- she was angry beyond belief. It seems anything that hits Fale physically is somehow my fault.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Good Luck with your new lawyer, will be thinking of you. One step at a time is my way in life right now, just try to be positive. Good Luck again.


Thanks so much!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Jullie I am sending you hugs and crossing my fingers that your appt with the lawyer goes well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My Kitty Kat Hat that I finished the ears for this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Jullie I am sending you hugs and crossing my fingers that your appt with the lawyer goes well.


It will be in about 3 1/2 hours time from now- I will take about an hour to get there- so I am not late- all hugs and crossed fingers welcome!!!! Hope your day has gone well- did you finish the (hat?)

Oh I see that you did!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My Kitty Kat Hat that I finished the ears for this morning.


Awwww that is cute. You are doing s brilliant job of the hats. Are you going to put a face on this one?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

yes I think this one needs a face. 


NanaCaren said:


> Awwww that is cute. You are doing s brilliant job of the hats. Are you going to put a face on this one?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> KAP Attendees Please note that RookieRetiree has let us know that it s definitely getting cooler in their area and she is not that far from Defiance. Since we will be dyeing the yarn outside plan to dress for much cooler weather. If I remember correctly it is getting into the 40's at night.
> 
> Think I'll be leaving my sandals in Georgia but do welcome a break from the heat.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning to all! Today I will go to the dentist for cleaning. I need to do some grocery shopping, which I don't enjoy. I guess I'll go sign up to sub in my old district. I have really been putting it off. I think I just really don't want to work! I probably won't work too much. I'm still helping my DS with her 2 GS, which I love! I guess I need to work on my budget to see how little I can work! LOL. I probably still need to work full time, but I'm retired, and I love it!
> 
> Prayers and hugs for those in need. I'm glad that I have been able to keep up this week. I missed everyone while I was away.


You sound like me Pammie! I love to work a few days and certainly enjoy the extra pennies but if I work too often I begin to wish I had more time at home - then when I'm at home too long I begin to wish I could work some more work! Never happy!! I figure when I get too old and decrepit to do the job they'll just stop asking me, so when the phone stops ringing I'll know that's that! Decision made!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be in about 3 1/2 hours time from now- I will take about an hour to get there- so I am not late- all hugs and crossed fingers welcome!!!! Hope your day has gone well- did you finish the (hat?)
> 
> Oh I see that you did!


It will have to be a big HUG from me, because I can't knit with my fingers crossed! :wink: :wink:

I will be thinking of you and hoping that you get some encouraging information.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It will have to be a big HUG from me, because I can't knit with my fingers crossed! :wink: :wink:
> 
> I will be thinking of you and hoping that you get some encouraging information.


Not so very long now, and I will be off out to the bus!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> My Kitty Kat Hat that I finished the ears for this morning.


That's so cute!! Can't you just picture a small baby in that!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That would be a wonderful sight to see. I had all of my own bunch in the kitchen from the start. They would be on the counter in their car seats watching everything that was going on. I never let them use knives without supervision and I put the things into the oven for them. The older ones are learning what oven mitts are for and are allowed to bake in the foster oven.


All of my children learned to cook.
My sons are better cooks than their wives. Well, the oldest one is divorced but cooks for himself. My youngest does all the cooking since he retired. Of course, my youngest daughter does all the cooking for us. Thank goodness she's a great cook!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That would be a wonderful sight to see. I had all of my own bunch in the kitchen from the start. They would be on the counter in their car seats watching everything that was going on. I never let them use knives without supervision and I put the things into the oven for them. The older ones are learning what oven mitts are for and are allowed to bake in the foster oven.


All of my children learned to cook.
My sons are better cooks than their wives. Well, the oldest one is divorced but cooks for himself. My youngest does all the cooking since he retired. Of course, my youngest daughter does all the cooking for us. Thank goodness she's a great cook!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is so precious! 


sugarsugar said:


> A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

At first I thought they were both Serena!


darowil said:


> You said they looked alike- they sure do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


That's terrific, Gwen! I'm very happy for you. And so good you get results same day!!

Marilyn


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My Kitty Kat Hat that I finished the ears for this morning.


Just adorable!! Whiskers???


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


That is great news, Gwen!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea, Gwen! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


Good for you, Gwen!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


I am so happy for you! Even though instinct told you that all was well, it is good to have it confirmed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


That is such a clever idea. The two babies are very alike, even given that they are mother and daughter. What a lovely way to show off your photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is one of the reasons I put up with the drive to the doctors; this is at the Medical College of Georgia and they are fantastic; very punctual, very caring, very personal with you. They understand that with cancer you are anxious until you know...



machriste said:


> That's terrific, Gwen! I'm very happy for you. And so good you get results same day!!
> 
> Marilyn


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


Fantastic news!! No less than you expected!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I am exhausted; been up since 4 and didn't rest well. DH and I both took a catnap in the car between the 2 appointments but it just wasn't enough to keep me going. I've got to give in to the nap needed even if it means I'll be up late.
TTYL


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> My Kitty Kat Hat that I finished the ears for this morning.


My eyes lit up, I had a giggle, oh I just love it.
Good job, this will surely do the same to whoever is lucky enough to wear it.

:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


Congrats, can't do better than that.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


Hip-Hip-Hooray!! What lovely news.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That would be a wonderful sight to see. I had all of my own bunch in the kitchen from the start. They would be on the counter in their car seats watching everything that was going on. I never let them use knives without supervision and I put the things into the oven for them. The older ones are learning what oven mitts are for and are allowed to bake in the foster oven.


What is a 'foster oven', Caren? I have never heard that term. Seth definitely looks as if he knows what he is doing in the kitchen. I honestly believe that learning how to cook and prepare food is essential to developing a healthy relationship with what we eat, and he certainly is firmly set on the right path. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


Brilliant! Doing the happy dance for you! :lol:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Nearly 5.30pm, finally, finally have the bracket up and it's so secure maybe I shall swing on it, lol! Joking of course! 

This is what I've been working on putting brackets & a rod up for the past 2 days, on and off. 
Of course also tried using the same holes from the previous owners, guess that was the problem the area had probably been filled so many times with plaster.
Tried holding the bracket in place by attaching a piece of wood, drilling 2 holes for the plastic dowels, That didn't work, then tried a flat metal strip with metal butterfly things that open up when screwed in, They fell out as well. Then for one reason or another put my finger in the hole and about 3/4" to the right was a wood divider, oh crumbs. 
Then drilled 2 holes, took a screw, tried fastening that to the wood. Man was I getting frustrated, just wouldn't go in. Looked at the drill and "duh"! Had the drill that it was unscrewing instead of screwing inwards. Oh man! Didn't realise this for at least 1/2 an hour, probably longer. What a laugh! Needless to say once I saw what was happening the 2 screws were in within 2 min's. 

Can just see my late husband shaking his head, lol! One for the "Narren Zeitung" for sure.



# 1 - Huge hole which I've just finished filling in again with drywall plaster.

#2 - My tools, ha! Only 1/2 of them as I kept needing to go to the basement to bring others upstairs.

#3 - Tried to hang the bracket with this ingenious idea, ha! Didn't work either, will keep them for another job, on the other hand lets hope there is no other job like this to be done.

#4 - Bracket finally hanging, hole filled, of course this will take a day or 2 to dry then of course will have to be filled again, sanded and painted. "Oh de Joy". Have pinned the sheers to the rod to give me an idea of how they look. Will cut them and make a panel for each side.
Just noticed I've used the wrong bracket, wrong color, oh well will need to take it down when I paint, can stay there for a week or so. 

Next project is to sand & paint the Powder Room's ceiling, then to decide if I want to have the walls tiled or wallpaper...........

Knitting this evening as I need a break from doing repairs etc. Enjoy your evening/day everyone.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Woe is me! Well this is nothing really but I have just knitted an entire sleeve 'sideways' in fair isle and realised that I have NOT followed the pattern for the sleeve cap shaping at one edge, ie. I need to frog the entire sleeve back to row 2......... Think I will just take a break (and this was my relaxation project whilst ' babysitting ' my inlaws..... ). Otherwise all is going well here. I'm just so cross with myself for not reading the pattern carefully. I realise this is nowhere near as serious as what most of you may be facing but I'm just so cross with myself. Grrrrrrrrr. :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


Congratulations Gwen, that is thd best news ever xxxxxx


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Waterlogged 40 minutes. We're going to Loma Linda tomorrow so need to pack knitting project.
> Sandi and Alan, pray surgery goes well and recovery quick.


Hope you meant waterJOGGED, but sounds impressive anyway :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Woe is me! Well this is nothing really but I have just knitted an entire sleeve 'sideways' in fair isle and realised that I have NOT followed the pattern for the sleeve cap shaping at one edge, ie. I need to frog the entire sleeve back to row 2......... Think I will just take a break (and this was my relaxation project whilst ' babysitting ' my inlaws..... ). Otherwise all is going well here. I'm just so cross with myself for not reading the pattern carefully. I realise this is nowhere near as serious as what most of you may be facing but I'm just so cross with myself. Grrrrrrrrr. :XD:


I know that feeling, you have my sympathy xx


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


Great news! I m very happy for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - what precious babies. they certainly do look alike. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> A week or so ago I gave a friend of mine some photos of DD at around the same age that Serena is now, to play around with on photo shop on the computer... and this is what she has done for me........


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats Gwen.

Daralene...you are adorable without the fancy shoes. Go for comfort. 

Julie...I hope things went well today. Lupe loves drama and seems to have it mastered. As for Fale's physical well being, I hardly think you could be blamed for anything since you have not been able to visit with him or care for him so that blame needs to be given to Lupe.

Caren...Seth is sure growing up and learning responsibilities. He is one handsome young boy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martina - even a sip burns. gin and vodka I can take straight with a water chaser but that's about it. and I don't even do that any more. had a friend once that drank drambui by the water glass - maybe that was why he was drunk most of the time. --- sam



martina said:


> You are supposed to sip it slowly Sam to enjoy the warmth.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


Great news. I am so pleased for you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> martina - even a sip burns. ....had a friend once that drank drambui by the water glass - maybe that was why he was drunk most of the time. --- sam


 I think you are right there Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good work melody - too bad you need to make them for that reason - I think whoever shakes a baby like that should be shaken until dead - let them feel what's it's like. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am checking in. Here is number 9 for the purple hats for shaken baby syndrome.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are not going to use the "r" word. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> KAP Attendees Please note that RookieRetiree has let us know that it s definitely getting cooler in their area and she is not that far from Defiance. Since we will be dyeing the yarn outside plan to dress for much cooler weather. If I remember correctly it is getting into the 40's at night.
> 
> Think I'll be leaving my sandals in Georgia but do welcome a break from the heat.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

any new pictures of the barn raising caren? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> That would be a wonderful sight to see. I had all of my own bunch in the kitchen from the start. They would be on the counter in their car seats watching everything that was going on. I never let them use knives without supervision and I put the things into the oven for them. The older ones are learning what oven mitts are for and are allowed to bake in the foster oven.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yoda is certainly getting a workout. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> My Kitty Kat Hat that I finished the ears for this morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news gwen - yeah! --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it was a typo kathleendoris. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> What is a 'foster oven', Caren? I have never heard that term. Seth definitely looks as if he knows what he is doing in the kitchen. I honestly believe that learning how to cook and prepare food is essential to developing a healthy relationship with what we eat, and he certainly is firmly set on the right path.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


Yeah- brilliant. Must be a relief to get a clear report each time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What is a 'foster oven', Caren? I have never heard that term. Seth definitely looks as if he knows what he is doing in the kitchen. I honestly believe that learning how to cook and prepare food is essential to developing a healthy relationship with what we eat, and he certainly is firmly set on the right path.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Should have said toaster oven, it is a small counter top oven that is also used to make toast. I use it more often than my regular ovens at times.
He is learning his way around the kitchen. He is willing to try most foods at least once. He also helps in the garden.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we all have had something like that happen to us tns and it is frustrating. --- sam



TNS said:


> Woe is me! Well this is nothing really but I have just knitted an entire sleeve 'sideways' in fair isle and realised that I have NOT followed the pattern for the sleeve cap shaping at one edge, ie. I need to frog the entire sleeve back to row 2......... Think I will just take a break (and this was my relaxation project whilst ' babysitting ' my inlaws..... ). Otherwise all is going well here. I'm just so cross with myself for not reading the pattern carefully. I realise this is nowhere near as serious as what most of you may be facing but I'm just so cross with myself. Grrrrrrrrr. :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> any new pictures of the barn raising caren? --- sam


I will post one in a little bit. the workers have just left, they painted today. Not sure where or how much yet.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


YAY, Gwen!!! So happy and thankful for you. Wonderful news. By the way, what did you have for breakfast!?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Nearly 5.30pm, finally, finally have the bracket up and it's so secure maybe I shall swing on it, lol! Joking of course!
> 
> This is what I've been working on putting brackets & a rod up for the past 2 days, on and off.
> Of course also tried using the same holes from the previous owners, guess that was the problem the area had probably been filled so many times with plaster.
> ...


Oh, I can so relate to this. I say I can do most anything but it takes me twice as long since the second time I get it right!!!
LOL!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I know that feeling, you have my sympathy xx


I think we've all been there at one time or another! Guess that's why knitting is an art!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> martina - even a sip burns. gin and vodka I can take straight with a water chaser but that's about it. and I don't even do that any more. had a friend once that drank drambui by the water glass - maybe that was why he was drunk most of the time. --- sam


Thank goodness, alcohol is one vice I've never had. I can't even stand the smell of it. I know so many love their wine but, forgive me, I'd just as soon drink vinegar!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Should have said toaster oven, it is a small counter top oven that is also used to make toast. I use it more often than my regular ovens at times.
> He is learning his way around the kitchen. He is willing to try most foods at least once. He also helps in the garden.


That looks very much like mine---except yours is cleaner!!LOL!!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Woe is me! Well this is nothing really but I have just knitted an entire sleeve 'sideways' in fair isle and realised that I have NOT followed the pattern for the sleeve cap shaping at one edge, ie. I need to frog the entire sleeve back to row 2......... Think I will just take a break (and this was my relaxation project whilst ' babysitting ' my inlaws..... ). Otherwise all is going well here. I'm just so cross with myself for not reading the pattern carefully. I realise this is nowhere near as serious as what most of you may be facing but I'm just so cross with myself. Grrrrrrrrr. :XD:


Might not be quite as serious but it sure is frustating to get that far and then need to undo so much. Unfortunately knitting does not always turn out to be the relaxation we anticipated. And it isn't always complicated things either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Nearly 5.30pm, finally, finally have the bracket up and it's so secure maybe I shall swing on it, lol! Joking of course!
> 
> This is what I've been working on putting brackets & a rod up for the past 2 days, on and off.
> Of course also tried using the same holes from the previous owners, guess that was the problem the area had probably been filled so many times with plaster.
> ...


David does these type of things, but i have learnt very little from him-would be in strife if he wasn't around for small tasks like these.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Nearly 5.30pm, finally, finally have the bracket up and it's so secure maybe I shall swing on it, lol! Joking of course!
> 
> This is what I've been working on putting brackets & a rod up for the past 2 days, on and off.
> Of course also tried using the same holes from the previous owners, guess that was the problem the area had probably been filled so many times with plaster.
> ...


I feel for you! I've tried to do some repairs, but sometime it is more frustrating that needed. I have wised up in my old age and usually hire someone to do it for me. I admire you for continuing to try. You will get it done!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Woe is me! Well this is nothing really but I have just knitted an entire sleeve 'sideways' in fair isle and realised that I have NOT followed the pattern for the sleeve cap shaping at one edge, ie. I need to frog the entire sleeve back to row 2......... Think I will just take a break (and this was my relaxation project whilst ' babysitting ' my inlaws..... ). Otherwise all is going well here. I'm just so cross with myself for not reading the pattern carefully. I realise this is nowhere near as serious as what most of you may be facing but I'm just so cross with myself. Grrrrrrrrr. :XD:


So sorry! I'm sure we have all been there, done that, but it is still frustrating. I think it is wise to take a break and come back after the frustration is gone. This time it will work perfectly!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought my DD was the drama queen, but Lupe takes the cake! Plus DD isn't mean or vindictive. She is just dramatic about things. Lupe is plain mean. I think she probably enjoys inflicting pain. She probably isn't nice to her family either, but I think she really has it in for you. I pray that those that are intervening will be wise and see how she really is. Hang strong. All of us will be praying for a positive outcome.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Should have said toaster oven, it is a small counter top oven that is also used to make toast. I use it more often than my regular ovens at times.
> He is learning his way around the kitchen. He is willing to try most foods at least once. He also helps in the garden.


Use my toaster oven for reheating most of my meals that I make in advance. Sure saves on the Hydro, which then leaves me a little more in my bank account, lol!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam finally court up with reading 64 pages, went back to your delicious recipes, have copied and save the "Skinny Chicken, Broccoli & Rice Casserole with Kale. This is a must to try, added Chicken & Kale to my shopping list.
Now the Iced Refrigerator Cucumber Salat is a favorite of mine. Whenever I have some left over always slice them add the vinegar etc and into a jar. Great as an extra with radishes as well.
Peach & Raspberry Smoothie, also need to add those to my shopping list. Hate to say it but I'm a smoothie addict, whatever's left in the fridge goes into the blender and out comes a smoothie. No more wasting veg's or fruit and so tasty.
Once again welcome back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would worry about the garden too. My goats and sheep loved the gardens and hardly ever touched the grass. :roll:


 And goats are notoriously hard to keep in, we had goats when we lived on Kodiak and the Sonen(sp) was the worst at getting out, even thoroughly pregnant and ready to drop, she'd climb the fence, electric fencing helped but heaven help you if you had a weak spot anywhere that they could climb under, over, or through. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you we will see how it turns out this shortly. It is resting not he counter coming to room temperature before cooking it. It is going into the rotisserie, my new old favorite way to prepare meat. My oven has bitten the biscuit  I have to replace my stove and am putting it off as long as possible. :roll:
> 
> Breakfast was very good. It is a version of English sausage, not as good as bangers but close enough.


 Ooh, never thought of doing a roast on a rotisserie, but it ought to be nice and moist that way. Yuck on the oven quitting on you, completely understand waiting to replace it as long as possible, I made do with an electric wok, 3 tiered steamer, and microwave for about 3 months or so once on Kodiak when my range developed a short. If you turned on the range, it would take out the electric in the middle of the house, they'd hard wired the range to the breaker box. :roll: 
My Dad was so mad when he came over and found that, he had to wire in an outlet for the new range, thank goodness he was capable. 
Oh cool, was wondering, they sure look yummy, love sausages.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have no guarantees what she will be inclined to do after the phone calls and texts yesterday- she was angry beyond belief. It seems anything that hits Fale physically is somehow my fault.


She is just deflecting, that way she doesn't have to admit to blame I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My Kitty Kat Hat that I finished the ears for this morning.


Oh so cute!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: FANTABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Woe is me! Well this is nothing really but I have just knitted an entire sleeve 'sideways' in fair isle and realised that I have NOT followed the pattern for the sleeve cap shaping at one edge, ie. I need to frog the entire sleeve back to row 2......... Think I will just take a break (and this was my relaxation project whilst ' babysitting ' my inlaws..... ). Otherwise all is going well here. I'm just so cross with myself for not reading the pattern carefully. I realise this is nowhere near as serious as what most of you may be facing but I'm just so cross with myself. Grrrrrrrrr. :XD:


Understandably frustrating, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Congrats Gwen.
> 
> Daralene...you are adorable without the fancy shoes. Go for comfort.
> 
> ...


He was a nice young man- and has pointed me in the direction of those who should be able to help- but his own budgeting/funding issues prevented him from continuing with the case. At least I now know who to ask!
The claim is that I have given Fale Hep.B- which is impossible as I don't have either A, B, or Type C., and I am supposed to have failed to pick up that he has stomach cancer, and neglected that for 20 years- I would have thought over that time frame he would have already died of the disease, were it for real. What I think may be happening is that his Gall Stones may be playing up- those we found in an Ultra Sound he had done, quite some time back. But given that the substantial weight loss has occurred with in the last 8 months- that has to be her responsibility- especially given that I have been allowed no actual contact through that time- I can't control things from 3,000 miles away.
However she is blaming me totally. I've not bothered to tell her about the Gall Stones- because I am tired of being screamed and sworn at.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I thought my DD was the drama queen, but Lupe takes the cake! Plus DD isn't mean or vindictive. She is just dramatic about things. Lupe is plain mean. I think she probably enjoys inflicting pain. She probably isn't nice to her family either, but I think she really has it in for you. I pray that those that are intervening will be wise and see how she really is. Hang strong. All of us will be praying for a positive outcome.


She is brilliant at landing me with what I see as being her own problems and attitudes- in recent days I've been accused of being in this situation only because I want Fale's Pension money, and being unable to accept the truth because it hurts- both things that from my point of view she is guilty of. Admittedly I put the phone down on her when she was ranting at me- but there is no way she would have listened- when she was at screaming point- it was a waste of my time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She is just deflecting, that way she doesn't have to admit to blame I think.


I would agree with that!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie - continued good thoughts being sent.
TNS - been there -- so frustrating.
Gwen - doing the "happy dance" for you.
Caren - I know what it's like to be without an oven; I made a lot of things in the crockpot and toaster oven. Used the outside grill including the rotisserie whenever possible. I'm really liking the new stove/oven. I'm looking forward to seeing the new barn pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - continued good thoughts being sent.
> TNS - been there -- so frustrating.
> Gwen - doing the "happy dance" for you.
> Caren - I know what it's like to be without an oven; I made a lot of things in the crockpot and toaster oven. Used the outside grill including the rotisserie whenever possible. I'm really liking the new stove/oven. I'm looking forward to seeing the new barn pictures.


Thanks,Rookie!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That looks very much like mine---except yours is cleaner!!LOL!!
> Junek


I am bad when it comes to keeping the toaster oven clean. I love it makes it easy to bake just enough cookies without extras.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwennie, so happy with your good report.
Darlene, I had the same bad night and when I finally got to sleep had a nightmare. Woke up hurting with FM. Did make trip to Loma Linda. Got home at 4:00 pm and napped til 5:30 pm.
Kiwi, I am quite capable of the same adventurous unhandy woman happenings.
Has anyone heard from Sandi?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And goats are notoriously hard to keep in, we had goats when we lived on Kodiak and the Sonen(sp) was the worst at getting out, even thoroughly pregnant and ready to drop, she'd climb the fence, electric fencing helped but heaven help you if you had a weak spot anywhere that they could climb under, over, or through. lol


My goats were so good at getting out and ate everything in the gardens. Even electric fencing, it only slowed them down.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, never thought of doing a roast on a rotisserie, but it ought to be nice and moist that way. Yuck on the oven quitting on you, completely understand waiting to replace it as long as possible, I made do with an electric wok, 3 tiered steamer, and microwave for about 3 months or so once on Kodiak when my range developed a short. If you turned on the range, it would take out the electric in the middle of the house, they'd hard wired the range to the breaker box. :roll:
> My Dad was so mad when he came over and found that, he had to wire in an outlet for the new range, thank goodness he was capable.
> Oh cool, was wondering, they sure look yummy, love sausages.


Love the rotisserie, years ago when I could afford propane for my stove I would light my BBQ (wood) had use the rotisserie on it to cook the meat. It had a little basket I would fill with root vegetables and cook them the same way. I hear you about the stove being hard wires to the breaker box. Been there with my first house.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning the sun is just thinking about coming up here. Not sure the temperature because I don't have my phone set for this area. Popping in for a minute while I have wifi. I wil try to catch up when I can.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs for everyone. Have a wonderful day.


Is this one of your dog's Caren? Very pretty


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Is this one of your dog's Caren? Very pretty


I wish it was, however I did have a dog that looked like this one. My dogs would have been lapping the coffee from the cup.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> any new pictures of the barn raising caren? --- sam


I didn't end up getting out to get photos will have to go out in the morning before the guys get here. This is what it looked like when they started this morning. Seth goes put every day to talk with them, he knows them all by name. 
It is going to be white inside with a burgundy/wine trim on the windows. The outside will be grey with the same colour trim as inside.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Nearly 5.30pm, finally, finally have the bracket up and it's so secure maybe I shall swing on it, lol! Joking of course!
> 
> * * *
> 
> Can just see my late husband shaking his head, lol! One for the "Narren Zeitung" for sure.


DH may be shaking his head, but I have no doubt he's smiling broadly at the same time. :-D You got the job done, and that's what matters.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Time to log out for the day. I did figure out how to make some fairly neat shawl pins-- most on the internet have sticks to hold them on and I thought that might be a danger for little old ladies if they fell. Hey, I can call them that as I am one. When I get a camera I will post some pix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Nearly 5.30pm, finally, finally have the bracket up and it's so secure maybe I shall swing on it, lol! Joking of course!
> 
> This is what I've been working on putting brackets & a rod up for the past 2 days, on and off.
> Of course also tried using the same holes from the previous owners, guess that was the problem the area had probably been filled so many times with plaster.
> ...


Well done, it took determination but it looks like you got the job done. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Have you driven on the newest exits known as round a bouts. I so dislike them. We have one in the area and now they are making some more at some of the highway exits. UGH. I don't know how the semi trucks deal with them. I can only imagine the accidents on bad weather days. I don't mind the left exits or the right exits as much as I dislike the round a bouts.


Round abouts are horrible! I have only seen one of the new exits. I'm not sure I'm going to like those either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gee....now who could that be? LOL Almost got them stitched out.


Cool!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great news & so nice they don't make you wait for results.
Kiwifrau, good job on the curtain rods, too bad they were such a pain in the behind.
Caren, the barn is really taking shape


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would agree with that!


And I also think she's certifiable, beyond one flew over the cuckoos nest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My goats were so good at getting out and ate everything in the gardens. Even electric fencing, it only slowed them down.


LOL! That's no joke.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I wish it was, however I did have a dog that looked like this one. My dogs would have been lapping the coffee from the cup.


  Marlas old dog and my Ryssa too. lol :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I didn't end up getting out to get photos will have to go out in the morning before the guys get here. This is what it looked like when they started this morning. Seth goes put every day to talk with them, he knows them all by name.
> It is going to be white inside with a burgundy/wine trim on the windows. The outside will be grey with the same colour trim as inside.


Looking great, even without the paint, it's definitely a good size. 
:thumbup: 
Seth is going to be able to do just about anything with his sense of curiosity and adventure, watching what everyone else is doing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marlas old dog and my Ryssa too. lol :roll:


The cats would be into the coffee too. They are always trying to help me drink mine.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Looking great, even without the paint, it's definitely a good size.
> :thumbup:
> Seth is going to be able to do just about anything with his sense of curiosity and adventure, watching what everyone else is doing.


Thank you :lol: 
It is important for them to learn to do little bits of everything. Jack of all trades master of none, that is what my dad would say.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Caren, the barn looks fantastic! I know you are anxious to have it all done. Seth makes a good foreman!

I went to the dentist and grocery store today. Good report at dentist. When I got home the fur babies were so excited, so I just put the cold things up and left the rest on the floor to put up later. I took the dogs outside while I talked to DD and DS. When I came back in, I went to the craft room to check email. No babies came with me. Not unusual. Finally, they came in and took naps. Later, I went into the kitchen to get something to eat, and the bread packages were open and bread was gone. Now I know where they were! Funny thing is that I had some dog food and treats on the floor as well, but they ate my bread! I'm a little bugged at them, but I hope they do not get sick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The cats would be into the coffee too. They are always trying to help me drink mine.


 :XD: :XD: Sphynx used to try to help me but she must have out grown that habit, she does still drink Davids water or iced tea though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :lol:
> It is important for them to learn to do little bits of everything. Jack of all trades master of none, that is what my dad would say.


 My dad too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Caren, the barn looks fantastic! I know you are anxious to have it all done. Seth makes a good foreman!
> 
> I went to the dentist and grocery store today. Good report at dentist. When I got home the fur babies were so excited, so I just put the cold things up and left the rest on the floor to put up later. I took the dogs outside while I talked to DD and DS. When I came back in, I went to the craft room to check email. No babies came with me. Not unusual. Finally, they came in and took naps. Later, I went into the kitchen to get something to eat, and the bread packages were open and bread was gone. Now I know where they were! Funny thing is that I had some dog food and treats on the floor as well, but they ate my bread! I'm a little bugged at them, but I hope they do not get sick.


Figures, they always want what they aren't supposed to get into. lol Sphynx keeps getting up and knocking tomatoes on the floor then Ryssa eats on them. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope you didn't hang up - when she starts in just lay the phone down - don't hang up - let her run her own bill up. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> She is brilliant at landing me with what I see as being her own problems and attitudes- in recent days I've been accused of being in this situation only because I want Fale's Pension money, and being unable to accept the truth because it hurts- both things that from my point of view she is guilty of. Admittedly I put the phone down on her when she was ranting at me- but there is no way she would have listened- when she was at screaming point- it was a waste of my time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I also think she's certifiable, beyond one flew over the cuckoos nest.


Good analogy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sure different than any barn I've been in - where do the animals sleep? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I didn't end up getting out to get photos will have to go out in the morning before the guys get here. This is what it looked like when they started this morning. Seth goes put every day to talk with them, he knows them all by name.
> It is going to be white inside with a burgundy/wine trim on the windows. The outside will be grey with the same colour trim as inside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I hope you didn't hang up - when she starts in just lay the phone down - don't hang up - let her run her own bill up. --- sam


That is a thought!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good analogy.


 :thumbup:

Ryssa had the rips a bit ago, so funny, she had the squeeky rabbit in her mouth, running in circles around the house as fast as her little feet would take her, she's finally pooped out. 
We have to take Deva to Fort Collins on Friday to CSU (Colorado State University) for a sonogram. Hopefully they will be able to tell us right away what the next step for the poor baby is, she is so not happy to not be able to run around. She is on meds that seem to be helping a bit though, she is able to move pretty well on the grass in the backyard. Ryssa just doesn't understand why her sister can't play though and will run at her at full speed and if I don't catch her before she runs into poor Diva, Diva goes for a roll. 
Hugs and pats to you and Ringo, well, pats for Ringo, unless you need them too. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Ryssa had the rips a bit ago, so funny, she had the squeeky rabbit in her mouth, running in circles around the house as fast as her little feet would take her, she's finally pooped out.
> We have to take Deva to Fort Collins on Friday to CSU (Colorado State University) for a sonogram. Hopefully they will be able to tell us right away what the next step for the poor baby is, she is so not happy to not be able to run around. She is on meds that seem to be helping a bit though, she is able to move pretty well on the grass in the backyard. Ryssa just doesn't understand why her sister can't play though and will run at her at full speed and if I don't catch her before she runs into poor Diva, Diva goes for a roll.
> Hugs and pats to you and Ringo, well, pats for Ringo, unless you need them too. lolol


Poor Diva- I do pray that her visit will find answers- thanks for the hugs and pats!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> My Kitty Kat Hat that I finished the ears for this morning.


I think that is the cutest hat.
I am trying to catch up.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :lol:
> It is important for them to learn to do little bits of everything. Jack of all trades master of none, that is what my dad would say.


That is exactly what my dad would say, and that is what I say about myself. Love Seth's pictures. What a sweetie.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, so very happy for you. That is the best news.
Has anyone heard from Sandi? Now we need Happy Dance news from her and for Julie to have some closure from her trip. We are such a large group from wherever and we are so very close, considerate, caring and understanding of each other. It is really special.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Spider said:


> Gwen, so very happy for you. That is the best news.
> Has anyone heard from Sandi? Now we need Happy Dance news from her and for Julie to have some closure from her trip. We are such a large group from wherever and we are so very close, considerate, caring and understanding of each other. It is really special.


I had a message from Sandi, she said surgery went well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Gwen, so very happy for you. That is the best news.
> Has anyone heard from Sandi? Now we need Happy Dance news from her and for Julie to have some closure from her trip. We are such a large group from wherever and we are so very close, considerate, caring and understanding of each other. It is really special.


Julie would rather like that too!

Glad to hear Alan's surgery has gone well!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, keeping you in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good morning all! Just caught up with everyone's news, pics etc. Great results Gweniepooh, barn raising coming along nicely Caren, love to see Seth is busy too. Serena and mum baby pics are amazing, and so cute. Love all the hats, Mel. You are so busy.
Thanks for commiserations on my knitting Or should I say frogging? May just try the other sleeve then see if I really need to frog this one entirely or whether there is any way to rescue it by grafting on the missing cap.
Julie, we are all behind you, so glad you managed a good nights sleep despite all the shenanigans. Your life and experiences would make a real soap opera......but so unfortunate that the events are in real life. Surrounding you in protective hugs.
Must get a move on now as we plan to take my dear In-laws to Westonbirt arboretum, hoping it's not too early for some autumn colour: its an interesting route to drive in any case, so think they will enjoy it. We've booked an all terrain wheelchair for DMIL so we can do wheelies in the woodland! (Her chair is good on the flat, but uncomfortable if the paths are even slightly rough)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNs, you were right it was water jogging!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Might not be quite as serious but it sure is frustating to get that far and then need to undo so much. Unfortunately knitting does not always turn out to be the relaxation we anticipated. And it isn't always complicated things either.


You're right it's not always the complicated things....remember trying to get those squares to be 6 inches! :lol: :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a message from Sandi, she said surgery went well.


Great!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good mornng from Surrey. My fm has decided I am NOT having a busy week this week, so I am taking some time out.

I love all your photos - hats - barn - babies etc.

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Should have said toaster oven, it is a small counter top oven that is also used to make toast. I use it more often than my regular ovens at times.
> He is learning his way around the kitchen. He is willing to try most foods at least once. He also helps in the garden.


Thanks for the explanation, Caren. I actually have something very similar myself, which I normally use in our caravan when we are away, but I do bring it into the house during the winter months, when we would not otherwise be using it much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I am exhausted; been up since 4 and didn't rest well. DH and I both took a catnap in the car between the 2 appointments but it just wasn't enough to keep me going. I've got to give in to the nap needed even if it means I'll be up late.
> TTYL


I bet you are. How fantastic that you dont need to go back for another year. I know how that feels. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, keeping you in thoughts and prayers.


Thanks, Norma- are you all recovered yet? I gather you have been quite ill?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good morning all! Just caught up with everyone's news, pics etc. Great results Gweniepooh, barn raising coming along nicely Caren, love to see Seth is busy too. Serena and mum baby pics are amazing, and so cute. Love all the hats, Mel. You are so busy.
> Thanks for commiserations on my knitting Or should I say frogging? May just try the other sleeve then see if I really need to frog this one entirely or whether there is any way to rescue it by grafting on the missing cap.
> Julie, we are all behind you, so glad you managed a good nights sleep despite all the shenanigans. Your life and experiences would make a real soap opera......but so unfortunate that the events are in real life. Surrounding you in protective hugs.
> Must get a move on now as we plan to take my dear In-laws to Westonbirt arboretum, hoping it's not too early for some autumn colour: its an interesting route to drive in any case, so think they will enjoy it. We've booked an all terrain wheelchair for DMIL so we can do wheelies in the woodland! (Her chair is good on the flat, but uncomfortable if the paths are even slightly rough)


Wouldn't that be wonderful, if it were a soap opera, I could switch channels or turn it right off! 
Hope the trees have coloured! And that you have had a lovely drive- and practised your wheelies!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> martina - even a sip burns. gin and vodka I can take straight with a water chaser but that's about it. and I don't even do that any more. had a friend once that drank drambui by the water glass - maybe that was why he was drunk most of the time. --- sam


 :shock: Good grief! LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornng from Surrey. My fm has decided I am NOT having a busy week this week, so I am taking some time out.
> 
> I love all your photos - hats - barn - babies etc.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


And you need to listen to it so you are fit it for KAP and all the surronding travels.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Norma- are you all recovered yet? I gather you have been quite ill?


I am getting there, Julie. I have had a bad infection and not had antibiotics. I have used natural products so recover is slow but much a better way than bombarding the body with industrial strength antibiotics. Things are still an effort. I try to keep up even though I don't post much
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He was a nice young man- and has pointed me in the direction of those who should be able to help- but his own budgeting/funding issues prevented him from continuing with the case. At least I now know who to ask!
> The claim is that I have given Fale Hep.B- which is impossible as I don't have either A, B, or Type C., and I am supposed to have failed to pick up that he has stomach cancer, and neglected that for 20 years- I would have thought over that time frame he would have already died of the disease, were it for real. What I think may be happening is that his Gall Stones may be playing up- those we found in an Ultra Sound he had done, quite some time back. But given that the substantial weight loss has occurred with in the last 8 months- that has to be her responsibility- especially given that I have been allowed no actual contact through that time- I can't control things from 3,000 miles away.
> However she is blaming me totally. I've not bothered to tell her about the Gall Stones- because I am tired of being screamed and sworn at.


 :shock: What can I say.... "That woman!"


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I hope you didn't hang up - when she starts in just lay the phone down - don't hang up - let her run her own bill up. --- sam


 :thumbup: Mmmm, I like your style Sam.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a lovely Great Bend where it is 6c/43f at 07:36. The sun is shinning the fog is rolling off the pond making it feel as if it is autumn already. I love it. Last night as the moon was rising it was the most beautiful orange. Sadly my camera didn't cooperate, I guess it figured the moon was to small no matter the colour. 

Today's coffee and the pond from very early morning. 

Healing energy to those in need HUGS for everyone. Gentle healing hugs for Josephine.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Caren, the barn looks fantastic! I know you are anxious to have it all done. Seth makes a good foreman!
> 
> I went to the dentist and grocery store today. Good report at dentist. When I got home the fur babies were so excited, so I just put the cold things up and left the rest on the floor to put up later. I took the dogs outside while I talked to DD and DS. When I came back in, I went to the craft room to check email. No babies came with me. Not unusual. Finally, they came in and took naps. Later, I went into the kitchen to get something to eat, and the bread packages were open and bread was gone. Now I know where they were! Funny thing is that I had some dog food and treats on the floor as well, but they ate my bread! I'm a little bugged at them, but I hope they do not get sick.


Thank you. It will be nice when it is finished. 
My dogs get into things if i leave them down, the cats sort of help themselves no matter.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: Sphynx used to try to help me but she must have out grown that habit, she does still drink Davids water or iced tea though. lol


 :-D :-D The cats will drink what ever is in the cup. I think they learned it from watching Seth, he thinks he needs to taste every drink I have.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is sure different than any barn I've been in - where do the animals sleep? --- sam


I wanted the barn to be warm this winter when the heat is on. I am going to have a craft area upstairs. It needs to be finished a bit more than a normal barn. This winter I won't have any animals in the barn. Too many things going on right now. I will likely have cows next year though. The entire herd went to a local farmer that lost most of his cattle in a fire. I miss the animals so much but it was too hard right now with everything that is going on. Parker is happy in his new home where he has several sows to keep him company. I am told he is a daddy now, so that is good. My friend raises pigs and has told me just let her know when I want another one.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> That is exactly what my dad would say, and that is what I say about myself. Love Seth's pictures. What a sweetie.


I learned to do many things, helped remodel houses at a young age. My dad's family are big not construction and it was fun to help. Yes Seth is a sweetie but yesterday was not is day. He was tired and didn't want to give in and take a nap. Finally I sent him tot he store with Jamie, he was out in no time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am bad when it comes to keeping the toaster oven clean. I love it makes it easy to bake just enough cookies without extras.


Unless it's something really large, we use the toaster oven for most things. Sure saves electricity.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I didn't end up getting out to get photos will have to go out in the morning before the guys get here. This is what it looked like when they started this morning. Seth goes put every day to talk with them, he knows them all by name.
> It is going to be white inside with a burgundy/wine trim on the windows. The outside will be grey with the same colour trim as inside.


Your barn is going to be so beautiful, it seems a shame to even call it a barn. Looking forward to seeing the pictures after painting!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Time to log out for the day. I did figure out how to make some fairly neat shawl pins-- most on the internet have sticks to hold them on and I thought that might be a danger for little old ladies if they fell. Hey, I can call them that as I am one. When I get a camera I will post some pix.


 I'm looking forward to seeing the pins!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a message from Sandi, she said surgery went well.


That is good news. Now I hope his recovery goes well and they can begin to get back to enjoying life.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am getting there, Julie. I have had a bad infection and not had antibiotics. I have used natural products so recover is slow but much a better way than bombarding the body with industrial strength antibiotics. Things are still an effort. I try to keep up even though I don't post much
> :thumbup:


I'll be praying for your full recovery. So sorry you've been sick!
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lovely Great Bend where it is 6c/43f at 07:36. The sun is shinning the fog is rolling off the pond making it feel as if it is autumn already. I love it. Last night as the moon was rising it was the most beautiful orange. Sadly my camera didn't cooperate, I guess it figured the moon was to small no matter the colour.
> 
> Today's coffee and the pond from very early morning.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need HUGS for everyone. Gentle healing hugs for Josephine.


Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee. Glad to see the barn coming along. It's going to be enormous! As someone said, Where are the animals going? It looks far to good to put a herd of pigs or cows in!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning, Caren!! It's so great to be sharing morning coffee with you and seeing all the lovely cups.
43f is a little chilly for me. It's 65f here this morning. But I'm not part Eskimo like are!! LOL!! And I AM joking but I know how you love your cold weather!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello to everyone. My brain is still sleepy even though my body is up and having my coffee! I already feel a nap coming on!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I wanted the barn to be warm this winter when the heat is on. I am going to have a craft area upstairs. It needs to be finished a bit more than a normal barn. This winter I won't have any animals in the barn. Too many things going on right now. I will likely have cows next year though. The entire herd went to a local farmer that lost most of his cattle in a fire. I miss the animals so much but it was too hard right now with everything that is going on. Parker is happy in his new home where he has several sows to keep him company. I am told he is a daddy now, so that is good. My friend raises pigs and has told me just let her know when I want another one.


I didn't know you no longer had the livestock. Sounds like it didn't take long for Parker to make himself at home!!
I know your farmer friend is really glad to have the cows. You know they'll be appreciated.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well this time next week we will be on the road. Moved out, Furniture on the way and heading towards a new life!

We have some social things going on this week, and some final touching up of our apartment -- They are going to finally change the carpeting, paint and add new floors. We should have moved out and back in a few years ago! I will miss my friends here - especially those who are in the water exercise-coffee group. They have been wonderful to me over the years, especialy when I had that bad fall when dh was in the hospital in mid winter for 45 days. 

Our computer will be turned off, and also tv's and phone nextr Monday- the movers come Tuesday and we leave once they have gone. We are not going to rush our trip but will be glad to get there. We will stay with our son for a day or two until the furniture gets there. 

It is hard to believe we are really going. We have already had a huge blast of winter here-- snowed steadily for 2 days and there was a lot of tree damage and power failures -

It has all disappeared now and we just hope it stays that way until we get through the Rockies. 

I want to thank all my dear friends here for your constant support. Sandi -- if you are able to read this, I am so glad that allan's surgery went well. Take care of yourself too. He will need you and you must keep your own health up to par. 

I will drop by as often as I can this next few days before I leave. Love to all. Shirley


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lovely Great Bend
> 
> Healing energy to those in need HUGS for everyone. Gentle healing hugs for Josephine.


Thanks Caren, have just been to the hairdresser, Mr P has gone swimming so I am going to have a rest. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am getting there, Julie. I have had a bad infection and not had antibiotics. I have used natural products so recover is slow but much a better way than bombarding the body with industrial strength antibiotics. Things are still an effort. I try to keep up even though I don't post much
> :thumbup:


If I had my way (it is difficult here because homeopathy is not officially accepted) I would be working with that and naturopathy, I know from when I have been able to, that my body reacts far better that way- it is one of the reasons for going to the new (old ) Doctor because he accepted that I used alternatives- just have to make sure with the chemist first- because of the warfarin. 
How is your big project? -the baby shawl?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sandi, so happy Alan's surgery went well. Hope you both can rest now and recovery is smooth and quick. Hugs.
Caren, the barn is looking grand. I didn't realize you didn't have your animals and know you must miss them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: What can I say.... "That woman!"


I can think of an alternative term- 'virago'- which my little Oxford translates as a fierce or abusive woman! I am afraid I think the term fits- much as I have been praying for a softening of her heart.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirley, best of luck on a smooth move. I know you are excited, but also apprehensive. I'm sure you will adjust to the new place, especially since you will be close to your family. We will miss you, but look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee. Glad to see the barn coming along. It's going to be enormous! As someone said, Where are the animals going? It looks far to good to put a herd of pigs or cows in!


Good morning Angela. You are most welcome for the coffee. There are some times the old barn seemed small, it was a bit bigger than this one. The old barn was the same as this one except it wasn't painted inside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lovely Great Bend where it is 6c/43f at 07:36. The sun is shinning the fog is rolling off the pond making it feel as if it is autumn already. I love it. Last night as the moon was rising it was the most beautiful orange. Sadly my camera didn't cooperate, I guess it figured the moon was to small no matter the colour.
> 
> Today's coffee and the pond from very early morning.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need HUGS for everyone. Gentle healing hugs for Josephine.


How lovely it would be to share an early morning coffee at your place! I am up at silly o'clock as you put it- but I headed to bed at only 6 pm., because I was so sore, and surprised myself by sleeping until 9 pm., two hours longer than I had anticipated! The radio has some nice quiet music- or I would have changed to a CD. Still morning- at 60 F, the barometer reads that it should be sunny, today- our General Election is Saturday, but as I stumbled upon a Polling Booth yesterday I have cast my two votes- one for the candidate I would like, and a protest vote supporting a party that is keen on supporting Maori Issues, especially in the Far North- where even now there are people without proper electricity and sewerage- no jobs apart from Prisons, and the major source of income is the Cannabis crops that they manage to hide from the Police.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren!! It's so great to be sharing morning coffee with you and seeing all the lovely cups.
> 43f is a little chilly for me. It's 65f here this morning. But I'm not part Eskimo like are!! LOL!! And I AM joking but I know how you love your cold weather!
> Hugs,
> Junek


good morning June. It is good to be back even if I am missing days from time to time. Yes I do like my cold weather, counting days to the cooler weather with a friend she have bets as to whom will get cold weather first. So far we are tied.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have been busy! Quite the Handwoman too.


kiwifrau said:


> Nearly 5.30pm, finally, finally have the bracket up and it's so secure maybe I shall swing on it, lol! Joking of course!
> 
> This is what I've been working on putting brackets & a rod up for the past 2 days, on and off.
> Of course also tried using the same holes from the previous owners, guess that was the problem the area had probably been filled so many times with plaster.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I didn't know you no longer had the livestock. Sounds like it didn't take long for Parker to make himself at home!!
> I know your farmer friend is really glad to have the cows. You know they'll be appreciated.
> Junek


Has only been a couple weeks since they have all been gone. I know they are all being well taken care of. The cows are still lucky enough to be at another organic farm.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the coffee, Caren. I'm having a cup with a piece of the caramel/coffee candy from Belgium dropped in....makes for a very smooth and just a little sweet flavor.

Caren, the term "barn" has gotten a new meaning. My memories of barns evokes smells of hay and animals in a structure made out of brick, cement and wood. I'll bet yours smells of new wood and paint - love those smells.

Seth is a great little helper - I've had one by my side for the past five years and although I like my new found freedom with him in all day kindergarten, I sure enjoyed him being around for a little while the past two weeks. He much prefers helping with the baking than the cooking---guess it's his sweet tooth that takes precedence.

I, too, am pretty good at the little household chores - learned from my brothers and being on my own alot. DH was working seven days a week sometimes 12 hour days when the kids were little so most everything at the house was left to me. I'm pretty good with most things, but have a very healthy respect for electricity and only do simple things--thankfully, our next door neighbor is an electrician as is the guy in the house behind us and the retired man at the end of the block. We have a friend who is in Heating and A/C and another who is a plumber so call on them when necessary. I need to find someone who is good as a finishing carpenter..need cabinets refinished and some other items redone.

Prayers for all those who are ailing or hurting with FM or Arthur, etc.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, have just been to the hairdresser, Mr P has gone swimming so I am going to have a rest. xx


You are most welcome. Resting is very good right now. xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well this time next week we will be on the road. Moved out, Furniture on the way and heading towards a new life!
> 
> We have some social things going on this week, and some final touching up of our apartment -- They are going to finally change the carpeting, paint and add new floors. We should have moved out and back in a few years ago! I will miss my friends here - especially those who are in the water exercise-coffee group. They have been wonderful to me over the years, especialy when I had that bad fall when dh was in the hospital in mid winter for 45 days.
> 
> ...


Shirley, I hope all goes well with the move. Have a safe journey when you start driving out to Vancouver and take your time. We will all be thinking of you and look forward to hearing from you as and when you get your broadband connected. Enjoy all your social activities over the next few days. I'm sure you'll be missed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Shirley, I hope all goes well with the move. Have a safe journey when you start driving out to Vancouver and take your time. We will all be thinking of you and look forward to hearing from you as and when you get your broadband connected. Enjoy all your social activities over the next few days. I'm sure you'll be missed.


Could not have expressed it better- so seconding Angela's thoughts.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Could not have expressed it better- so seconding Angela's thoughts.


Best wishes from me, also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also heard from Sandi. She said she would try to get online today. Alan was in surgery for 5 hours then recovery for 2. She was going to go to the hotel to get some rest as they were keeping him pretty sedated for the night. Many prayers for them both being sent.

Caren the barn looks great. Didn't realize you'd re-homed the animals but certainly understand with all going on. You'll get more eventually.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Left my van at the mechanics last night. The driver's side sliding middle door won't unlock. Just got a call from them and it will be $200 to be fixed but will be ready today. Still cheaper than a new car, right? And life goes on.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a Toyota Camry that is about 11 years old. I've had it for 10. Still works great and doesn't look bad either. However, since I have put 2 car seats in the back and have a 99 pound dog and a 6 pound one, it is crowded. I don't want to take the car seats out because my nephew's wife put them in securely as I didn't have them secure enough. I'm afraid that I might not get them back in secure enough. Long story just to say that I started looking on line at mini-vans and small SUVs. Wow! So expensive. I think I'm cured of the car fever! DD said absolutely NO to a mini van, but they sure have nice room and better gas mileage than the SUVs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

SHIRLEY hope the move goes smoothly. The snow is just to remind of what you are leaving behind jus tin case you start to think that moving was not a good idea.

SANDI glad that Alan is safely out of surgery and pray that the recovery will go smoothly.

CAREN good to see the barn going up. While it must be a relief not to have to worry about the animals in ths crazy year I'm sure you miss them.

Probably was going to say something else but con't remember. Should really be going to bed as it is 12.30. So maybe won't see youtil tomorrow.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well this time next week we will be on the road. Moved out, Furniture on the way and heading towards a new life!
> 
> We have some social things going on this week, and some final touching up of our apartment -- They are going to finally change the carpeting, paint and add new floors. We should have moved out and back in a few years ago! I will miss my friends here - especially those who are in the water exercise-coffee group. They have been wonderful to me over the years, especialy when I had that bad fall when dh was in the hospital in mid winter for 45 days.
> 
> ...


I'm so very excited for you and Pat, Shirley!! A wonderful new adventure on a beautiful WARM island.
Praying for an uneventful and relaxing trip to the coast. And pictures along the way as well as a photo tour of your new digs!!
Love to you both,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oopsie! Sorry about the double post!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> good morning June. It is good to be back even if I am missing days from time to time. Yes I do like my cold weather, counting days to the cooler weather with a friend she have bets as to whom will get cold weather first. So far we are tied.


No bets on who gets the first snow!??
I don't like the really cold weather you get but really appreciate the cooler weather of Autumn after the sweltering summer heat.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Has only been a couple weeks since they have all been gone. I know they are all being well taken care of. The cows are still lucky enough to be at another organic farm.


With no barn for them, after the fire and everything you've had going on for the last months, it's probably a relief to know they are in a good spot and one less worry for you.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I am caught up now and it isalmost 11:15 am. I decided to put a face on the Kitty Kat hat. What do you think? Caren asked if I was going to, and I agreed kitty needed a face. 

Shirley I am so happy for you and Pat in this next chapter of your life. Maybe a few photos for us on your way through the Rockies and some from Vancouver?!

Gwen I am so happy that you don't have to go back for a year. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I am going to go for now, have to work today from 3pm - 7:30pm. A few things to get done around here. Try to get back on before I leave this afternoon.

Also....Sandy said surgery went well and that both her and Alan slept well last night, she was just heading back to the hospital as we spoke. Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the coffee, Caren. I'm having a cup with a piece of the caramel/coffee candy from Belgium dropped in....makes for a very smooth and just a little sweet flavor.
> 
> Caren, the term "barn" has gotten a new meaning. My memories of barns evokes smells of hay and animals in a structure made out of brick, cement and wood. I'll bet yours smells of new wood and paint - love those smells.
> 
> ...


Rookie, Ask the plumber and the heating and electric guys for some of the names of people they've worked with in the past - I'm sure they know someone who does that kind of work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It is really looking like fall here now, in the last 3 or4 days the leaves have all changed color. Unlike the east, our leaves don't last very long after they change color, maybe a week, then we get a big wind & they will all be gone until next May.
It was beautiful here yesterday, 25C/75F, now it is 7C/45F, the forcast was great all week, now suddenly showers today, I hope they miss us as the wheat is almost ready to go.
Shirley, I hope your travel goes well, it seems like soon as fall comes you never know what you will meet in the mountains. I'm sure you will miss your friends but hopefully you will make new ones in the new apartment complex or nearby.
Normadearn & Purple, I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Has anyone heard from Sandi?


Read a PM this am. Message must have been sent last night. Sandi was going back to hotel to rest. Surgery took five hours, but dr. said it went well. He was heavily sedated when she sent message. Must have been a long, hard day for her. Glad it's over. Hope things continue to go well.

Oops! Looks like Gwen and i think alike.

Marilyn


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have no guarantees what she will be inclined to do after the phone calls and texts yesterday- she was angry beyond belief. It seems anything that hits Fale physically is somehow my fault.


Nearly forgot to reply to this "Lurker 2".

I hope you are saving her text messages to you, great evidence to show the Judge just what kind a person she is. Would like to use the "B---H" word, but I shouldn't be mean either.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I didn't end up getting out to get photos will have to go out in the morning before the guys get here. This is what it looked like when they started this morning. Seth goes put every day to talk with them, he knows them all by name.
> It is going to be white inside with a burgundy/wine trim on the windows. The outside will be grey with the same colour trim as inside.


WOW! Looks like a huge house not a barn, lol! Gosh its really coming along nicely, bet you are excited, know I would be.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley, I can imagine the mixed feelings! Hopefully you will find new people soon. I hope all the little details fall into place for you. nittergma

Julie, I haven't been able to keep up but I do hope things improve and you will get to see Fale. Prayers for you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Well this time next week we will be on the road. Moved out, Furniture on the way and heading towards a new life!
> 
> We have some social things going on this week, and some final touching up of our apartment -- They are going to finally change the carpeting, paint and add new floors. We should have moved out and back in a few years ago! I will miss my friends here - especially those who are in the water exercise-coffee group. They have been wonderful to me over the years, especialy when I had that bad fall when dh was in the hospital in mid winter for 45 days.
> 
> ...


Have a great safe trip to your new home and adventures. You will meet lots of new friends and soon settle in. Brave that you are going to another Province. Was that a hassle arranging new Health Cards, Pensions, Driver's Licenses etc.
I've never been out to BC, hopefully one day, lol!
Cool here in Toronto as well, but thankfully no snow. Pretty as it is, as I'm aging find the winters a little too long. Oh well, no complaining, ha! Enjoy your new home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mel, that kitty is too cute!

Shirley, happy trails to you & Pat as you embark. I'm so excited for you!

Julie, Big Hugs coming your way. Do take care and try to stay calm (I know it's hard).

Rainy, cool day today and I am enjoying it! I put chicken stew in the crockpot. I can already smell it. Yum.

I've been working here and there on the shawl, put away some summer clothes and got out some fall ones--we are in what I call the "two wardrobe days" period (cold in the morning but hot by afternoon some days), so I left some things in the closet. I'll dig out the sweaters later, as it's not that cold yet.

Caren, glad the herd has a good home but sorry they had to leave you. I understand why, though, and there will be animals in the future, I'm sure. Congrats to Parker on his fatherhood. 

Not keeping up with all I want to say, but I have been reading. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Caren, the barn looks fantastic! I know you are anxious to have it all done. Seth makes a good foreman!
> 
> I went to the dentist and grocery store today. Good report at dentist. When I got home the fur babies were so excited, so I just put the cold things up and left the rest on the floor to put up later. I took the dogs outside while I talked to DD and DS. When I came back in, I went to the craft room to check email. No babies came with me. Not unusual. Finally, they came in and took naps. Later, I went into the kitchen to get something to eat, and the bread packages were open and bread was gone. Now I know where they were! Funny thing is that I had some dog food and treats on the floor as well, but they ate my bread! I'm a little bugged at them, but I hope they do not get sick.


What's the saying: "When the cats away the mice will play"!
Kind of fits to your situation. Honestly I had a great laugh just picturing your little/big monsters enjoying such a treat. Animals are so cute, loving and entertaining.
Next trip to the grocer's, remember to put certain things away, lol!

:lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I walked 45 minutes. Another not enough sleep night. Need too get back to decent sleep routine.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My Kitty Kat Hat that I finished the ears for this morning.


~~~very cute! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Test result were fantastic! Don't go back now until Sept. 15, 2015! YEA!!!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: BEST news ever!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> What's the saying: "When the cats away the mice will play"!
> Kind of fits to your situation. Honestly I had a great laugh just picturing your little/big monsters enjoying such a treat. Animals are so cute, loving and entertaining.
> Next trip to the grocer's, remember to put certain things away, lol!
> 
> :lol: :roll: :lol:


I have definitely learned my lesson!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

checking in quickly, grabbing a shower and then getting ready for work. See you all tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor Diva- I do pray that her visit will find answers- thanks for the hugs and pats!


Thank you, the meds seem to be helping some, she's more alert, hopefully her coordination will improve also, fairly quickly. She will most likely require surgery one way or the other, just a matter of which one. 
You are most welcome for hugs and pats, here are some more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a message from Sandi, she said surgery went well.


Wonderful, here's to a wonderful recovery. Doesn't he have another procedure in a day or so also? Hoping that one goes well also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornng from Surrey. My fm has decided I am NOT having a busy week this week, so I am taking some time out.
> 
> I love all your photos - hats - barn - babies etc.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Ooh, don't you just love when the body gets a mind of it's own. I hope that you are feeling much better soon and that this flare up doesn't last long.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also heard from Sandi. She said she would try to get online today. Alan was in surgery for 5 hours then recovery for 2. She was going to go to the hotel to get some rest as they were keeping him pretty sedated for the night. Many prayers for them both being sent.
> 
> Caren the barn looks great. Didn't realize you'd re-homed the animals but certainly understand with all going on. You'll get more eventually.


Glad to hear Alan's surgery is over with. Sandi get some rest Healing hugs headed to you and Alan.

thank you. It was best to re-home them right now. I couldn't spend the time with them and it was better without a place for them to get out of the weather. Yes I do miss them very much, life is different without them that is for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't that be wonderful, if it were a soap opera, I could switch channels or turn it right off!
> Hope the trees have coloured! And that you have had a lovely drive- and practised your wheelies!


There's an idea, you could right it all up and submit it to a network, you might make millions, Lupe could even play herself, I think we've seen her before as the wicked witch of the west, so she has experience.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lovely Great Bend where it is 6c/43f at 07:36. The sun is shinning the fog is rolling off the pond making it feel as if it is autumn already. I love it. Last night as the moon was rising it was the most beautiful orange. Sadly my camera didn't cooperate, I guess it figured the moon was to small no matter the colour.
> 
> Today's coffee and the pond from very early morning.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need HUGS for everyone. Gentle healing hugs for Josephine.


Good Morning Caren, lovely coffee and sunrise, looks so ethereal when you get pictures like that. 
Have a great day, hugs. 
Hi Seth.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well this time next week we will be on the road. Moved out, Furniture on the way and heading towards a new life!
> 
> We have some social things going on this week, and some final touching up of our apartment -- They are going to finally change the carpeting, paint and add new floors. We should have moved out and back in a few years ago! I will miss my friends here - especially those who are in the water exercise-coffee group. They have been wonderful to me over the years, especialy when I had that bad fall when dh was in the hospital in mid winter for 45 days.
> 
> ...


The time is just flying by, enjoy your time with friends this week, hope that the weather complies and stays nice until after you get to Vancouver Island.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What is a 'foster oven', Caren? I have never heard that term. Seth definitely looks as if he knows what he is doing in the kitchen. I honestly believe that learning how to cook and prepare food is essential to developing a healthy relationship with what we eat, and he certainly is firmly set on the right path.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~He is on his way! Has anyone seen the Guy vs Rachel Kids Cook-off? There are about 8 11-12 year olds cooking the most fantastic foods! The skill levels of these kids is fantastic! Waaaaay beyond what I can do! They are too funny, too! One challenge they had was too cook a food that they hated (eg cucumbers, mushrooms, chickpeas, etc.). The parents had to tell what food the kids liked the least. They were also required to taste the food raw, mid-cooking, and final dish. The kids were so funny in their reactions to what their parents had told! It is a delightful show, but the kids are very serious cooks! Major chefs in the making. Seth is on his way to that, too.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is just the cutest hat! Love the addition of the face.


gagesmom said:


> Well I am caught up now and it isalmost 11:15 am. I decided to put a face on the Kitty Kat hat. What do you think? Caren asked if I was going to, and I agreed kitty needed a face.
> 
> Shirley I am so happy for you and Pat in this next chapter of your life. Maybe a few photos for us on your way through the Rockies and some from Vancouver?!
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love that show....started watching it with DGS---he was intent on watching it too....time to get him going on some cooking.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~He is on his way! Has anyone seen the Guy vs Rachel Kids Cook-off? There are about 8 11-12 year olds cooking the most fantastic foods! The skill levels of these kids is fantastic! Waaaaay beyond what I can do! They are too funny, too! One challenge they had was too cook a food that they hated (eg cucumbers, mushrooms, chickpeas, etc.). The parents had to tell what food the kids liked the least. They were also required to taste the food raw, mid-cooking, and final dish. The kids were so funny in their reactions to what their parents had told! It is a delightful show, but the kids are very serious cooks! Major chefs in the making. Seth is on his way to that, too.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is brilliant at landing me with what I see as being her own problems and attitudes- in recent days I've been accused of being in this situation only because I want Fale's Pension money, and being unable to accept the truth because it hurts- both things that from my point of view she is guilty of. Admittedly I put the phone down on her when she was ranting at me- but there is no way she would have listened- when she was at screaming point- it was a waste of my time.


~~~~Sure hope you have documentation of her rants & raves. She is clearly a loose cannon, has a screw loose, etc. She is not logical, is unreasonable....anyone can plainly see that she is not functioning in Fale's best interests. You really cannot deal reasonably with someone like that. Hanging up on her was good....nothing you would have said would have helped at all. Continued conversation would have been completely unproductive. You don't deserve to be treated like that...no one does. Stay strong! Stay calm....as they say, "you catch more flies with honey than vinegar"!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I am caught up now and it isalmost 11:15 am. I decided to put a face on the Kitty Kat hat. What do you think? Caren asked if I was going to, and I agreed kitty needed a face.
> 
> Shirley I am so happy for you and Pat in this next chapter of your life. Maybe a few photos for us on your way through the Rockies and some from Vancouver?!
> 
> ...


Looks good, Seth says it is great!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good Morning Caren, lovely coffee and sunrise, looks so ethereal when you get pictures like that.
> Have a great day, hugs.
> Hi Seth.


Good morning Kaye, thank you. Hope your day is going well too. Hugs 
seth says hi, Kaye.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> kitty needed a face. quote]
> 
> Perfect!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I had my way (it is difficult here because homeopathy is not officially accepted) I would be working with that and naturopathy, I know from when I have been able to, that my body reacts far better that way- it is one of the reasons for going to the new (old ) Doctor because he accepted that I used alternatives- just have to make sure with the chemist first- because of the warfarin.
> How is your big project? -the baby shawl?


The baby shawl is going very well. I am about 3/4 of the way through so I am doing a MKAL for a change :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I meant to also say hugs & healing to Alan & Sandi. Gee. My brain is like a sieve sometimes. :shock:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I hope you didn't hang up - when she starts in just lay the phone down - don't hang up - let her run her own bill up. --- sam


~~~~a better idea :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a message from Sandi, she said surgery went well.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Melody, the hat is even cuter with the face, great work. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kaye, thank you. Hope your day is going well too. Hugs
> seth says hi, Kaye.


 So far so good, I'm off to get eggs so I can figure out what I want to bake, I think I'll make some cinnamon rolls and a cherry pie, tomorrow's Davids birthday and he's not a cake person, but loves cherry or apple pie. 
Too bad Seth is so far away, he could help bake. 
HUGS!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So far so good, I'm off to get eggs so I can figure out what I want to bake, I think I'll make some cinnamon rolls and a cherry pie, tomorrow's Davids birthday and he's not a cake person, but loves cherry or apple pie.
> Too bad Seth is so far away, he could help bake.
> HUGS!!


Well Happy birthday to David. MMMM cherry pie sounds good, so do cinnamon rolls. Not cake people here either even though we keep making cakes for birthdays. 
Seth would have a ball helping bake. 
hugs!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, The cat hat is great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Nearly forgot to reply to this "Lurker 2".
> 
> I hope you are saving her text messages to you, great evidence to show the Judge just what kind a person she is. Would like to use the "B---H" word, but I shouldn't be mean either.


They get saved, and photographed as well- I have quite a lot of cumulative evidence.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Shirley, I can imagine the mixed feelings! Hopefully you will find new people soon. I hope all the little details fall into place for you. nittergma
> 
> Julie, I haven't been able to keep up but I do hope things improve and you will get to see Fale. Prayers for you.


Thanks for the good wishes! Around Lupe, one needs all one can get!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mel, that kitty is too cute!
> 
> Shirley, happy trails to you & Pat as you embark. I'm so excited for you!
> 
> ...


I do have to watch- because with my ticker not being my best feature- she can get me really out of synch- I want to be around a lot longer for the grandchildren!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, the meds seem to be helping some, she's more alert, hopefully her coordination will improve also, fairly quickly. She will most likely require surgery one way or the other, just a matter of which one.
> You are most welcome for hugs and pats, here are some more.


Thanks, that is good news I gather, given that they can see the possibility of curative surgery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There's an idea, you could right it all up and submit it to a network, you might make millions, Lupe could even play herself, I think we've seen her before as the wicked witch of the west, so she has experience.


It actually is a bit exhausting looking back over things- but I do have quite a paper trail- maybe one day?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Sure hope you have documentation of her rants & raves. She is clearly a loose cannon, has a screw loose, etc. She is not logical, is unreasonable....anyone can plainly see that she is not functioning in Fale's best interests. You really cannot deal reasonably with someone like that. Hanging up on her was good....nothing you would have said would have helped at all. Continued conversation would have been completely unproductive. You don't deserve to be treated like that...no one does. Stay strong! Stay calm....as they say, "you catch more flies with honey than vinegar"!


It is mostly in the phone memory at present- I just need the right state of mind to sit down and re-record things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The baby shawl is going very well. I am about 3/4 of the way through so I am doing a MKAL for a change :thumbup:


That is great! You are knitting even while recovering?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sandi, I am so happy that Alan's surgery went well. I hope you are getting some rest. Hugs for you both.

Melody, cute hat and I like the new face. I don't know how you have time to knit! I hope you have a good day at work.

Julie, so thankful that you are keeping good records of Lupe's actions. I think that will truly show her craziness!

Thinking about taking a nap! I'm sure I'll check back later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a good thing to do - one less item to stress about - animals will come when you are ready. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I wanted the barn to be warm this winter when the heat is on. I am going to have a craft area upstairs. It needs to be finished a bit more than a normal barn. This winter I won't have any animals in the barn. Too many things going on right now. I will likely have cows next year though. The entire herd went to a local farmer that lost most of his cattle in a fire. I miss the animals so much but it was too hard right now with everything that is going on. Parker is happy in his new home where he has several sows to keep him company. I am told he is a daddy now, so that is good. My friend raises pigs and has told me just let her know when I want another one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sandi, I am so happy that Alan's surgery went well. I hope you are getting some rest. Hugs for you both.
> 
> Melody, cute hat and I like the new face. I don't know how you have time to knit! I hope you have a good day at work.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I am almost ready for another nap myself!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, this whole episode is so stressful for you, try not to let the witch get under your skin & your health. 

Melody, that hat is soo cute!
Kaye, love cherry pie but never make it as I'm the only one who likes it. Used to be one of my moms favorite

We are off to my sons for supper as it the GS birthday tomorrow & he will have a party with his friends then. He is 6 already, where does the time go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

god speed Shirley - drive carefully - you are becoming pacific northwesterners all ready with you orca. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Well this time next week we will be on the road. Moved out, Furniture on the way and heading towards a new life!
> 
> We have some social things going on this week, and some final touching up of our apartment -- They are going to finally change the carpeting, paint and add new floors. We should have moved out and back in a few years ago! I will miss my friends here - especially those who are in the water exercise-coffee group. They have been wonderful to me over the years, especialy when I had that bad fall when dh was in the hospital in mid winter for 45 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending mounds of healing energy Josephine to wrap you up in healing comfort --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, have just been to the hairdresser, Mr P has gone swimming so I am going to have a rest. xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So far so good, I'm off to get eggs so I can figure out what I want to bake, I think I'll make some cinnamon rolls and a cherry pie, tomorrow's Davids birthday and he's not a cake person, but loves cherry or apple pie.
> Too bad Seth is so far away, he could help bake.
> HUGS!!


I'm no good that fond of cake either,with the exception of pineapple upside-down cake and carrot cake. I think I like those because they're moist and basically "heavier"! But Apple and cherry pie---always good.
A very happy birthday to David!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, this whole episode is so stressful for you, try not to let the witch get under your skin & your health.
> 
> Melody, that hat is soo cute!
> Kaye, love cherry pie but never make it as I'm the only one who likes it. Used to be one of my moms favorite
> ...


I try not to think of her too much- certainly better for my nerves!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, this whole episode is so stressful for you, try not to let the witch get under your skin & your health.
> 
> Melody, that hat is soo cute!
> Kaye, love cherry pie but never make it as I'm the only one who likes it. Used to be one of my moms favorite
> ...


A happy birthday to the birthday boy!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending mounds of healing energy Josephine to wrap you up in healing comfort --- sam


Wrapping you in prayer for ease and comfort, Josephine.
Gentle hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I try not to think of her too much- certainly better for my nerves!


So glad you've been keeping records of her madness.
Try to stay as calm as possible. I know it's got to be hard.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that really is welcome news. --- sam



machriste said:


> Read a PM this am. Message must have been sent last night. Sandi was going back to hotel to rest. Surgery took five hours, but dr. said it went well. He was heavily sedated when she sent message. Must have been a long, hard day for her. Glad it's over. Hope things continue to go well.
> 
> Oops! Looks like Gwen and i think alike.
> 
> Marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is wrong with her? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, the meds seem to be helping some, she's more alert, hopefully her coordination will improve also, fairly quickly. She will most likely require surgery one way or the other, just a matter of which one.
> You are most welcome for hugs and pats, here are some more.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I like that man - I have sour cherry pit every year for my birthday whether I have to fix it or not. my very favorite kind. I kind of cheat though - I buy the pie crust but we have home canned sour cherries - I use the least amount of sugar I can - I want it tart. an early happy birthday to david.

you haven't mentioned your son lately - is he still with you or did I miss something in the weeks I was gone? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> So far so good, I'm off to get eggs so I can figure out what I want to bake, I think I'll make some cinnamon rolls and a cherry pie, tomorrow's Davids birthday and he's not a cake person, but loves cherry or apple pie.
> Too bad Seth is so far away, he could help bake.
> HUGS!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So glad you've been keeping records of her madness.
> Try to stay as calm as possible. I know it's got to be hard.


She is a great keeper of records herself- Lord knows what she will claim has come from me?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Julie - when you feel even remotely like you are getting out of sync - stop - and take long slow breaths through your nose and slowly out of pursed lips - let your mind go blank and concentrate only on your breathing - you can even talk your way through it in you mind - "slowly in through the nose - slowly out through pursed lips." do this until you can feel yourself quiet down. it shouldn't take long.

I know it is difficult to let harsh words wash off your back like a duck's back but keep in mind - words are words - they may hurt but they cause no injury except to the person who is saying them - just think of all the energy she is expending in her hatred - talk slowly - clearly - firmly - don't allow her hatred keep you from your purpose there.

I realize this is not going to be easy for you - hateful words can hurt - but only if you let them - keep remembering who they are from - and keep fale in the back of your mind at all times - he will give you strength. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I do have to watch- because with my ticker not being my best feature- she can get me really out of synch- I want to be around a lot longer for the grandchildren!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll come share a pineapple upsidedown cake or a carrot cake with you any time. Costco has the best carrot cake. their pies are really good also for a boughten pie. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I'm no good that fond of cake either,with the exception of pineapple upside-down cake and carrot cake. I think I like those because they're moist and basically "heavier"! But Apple and cherry pie---always good.
> A very happy birthday to David!!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Julie - when you feel even remotely like you are getting out of sync - stop - and take long slow breaths through your nose and slowly out of pursed lips - let your mind go blank and concentrate only on your breathing - you can even talk your way through it in you mind - "slowly in through the nose - slowly out through pursed lips." do this until you can feel yourself quiet down. it shouldn't take long.
> 
> I know it is difficult to let harsh words wash off your back like a duck's back but keep in mind - words are words - they may hurt but they cause no injury except to the person who is saying them - just think of all the energy she is expending in her hatred - talk slowly - clearly - firmly - don't allow her hatred keep you from your purpose there.
> 
> I realize this is not going to be easy for you - hateful words can hurt - but only if you let them - keep remembering who they are from - and keep fale in the back of your mind at all times - he will give you strength. --- sam


Good advice, thanks Sam- maybe I should print this out!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Grr! I just typed a lengthy post, then had to get up to go to the toilet (it happens when you get to my age!) and found when I came back that everything had disappeared. So, now I am hoping that I can remember all the beautifully composed words of exquisite wisdom that I had intended to post before.

Alan and Sandi, I am thinking of you and hoping that you have put the worst behind you.

Caren, what is the long term purpose of your new barn? It looks far too luxurious to be accommodation for animals or just farm storage. Over here, barn conversions are very desirable living accommodation. Are you just cutting out the conversion stage and going straight for the fashionable country residence? Or will it eventually become part of your farm?

Shirley, I do want to wish you 'Bon Voyage' and hope you will settle comfortably into your new hope. I do feel you have made the right decision, but then, the fact that you had snow in early September would have been enough to convince me anyway! I am sure I have bored everyone before with the story of how I have twice in my life almost become a Canadian. Firstly, when I was 6 months old, my parents were on the point of moving to Toronto to join a cousin who my father had befriended during the war. Sadly, before they could make the move, the cousin died, and the move never happened. Then, in 1968, when I was newly married, I had a job offer from a college in Halifax, Nova Scotia and my husband had a place on a Masters course out there. For various reasons, it never happened. I have often wondered since if I would have coped with the Nova Scotia climate, but, no doubt, we could have moved on from there. Oddly enough, I have in recent months made contact with the son of the cousin who was to have been my Dad's sponsor all those years ago, and he has moved from Toronto and Winnipeg, where other family members settled, to British Columbia. It sounds like the sort of trajectory that might have suited me. I grew up on the East coast of England, near the North Sea, where the winds blew in straight from the Urals, and always intended to end my days somewhere appreciably warmer. Where we live now is further inland, so rather milder, but we are surrounded by children and grandchildren, which makes a move away on grounds of climate seem ridiculous. On the other hand, you, Shirley, can be closer to your family and at the same time benefit from a milder climate, and I cannot really think of any reason not to do that. I wish you every happiness in your new home.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

What I forgot was, Happy Birthday to David.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Shirley and Pat, new beginnings, new adventures! You sound well prepared for this change, so I'm praying all goes smoothly for you both. My DD has a good friend from Alderney who was visiting her half-siblings in US and Canada this summer, and she was in Vancouver island to see her half sister. Not sure exactly where...... But it seems such a small world when two friends from an island with a population of less than 2,000 souls (Alderney) have both been in Vancouver island at roughly the same time, and also you have met DD and are moving there too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well just got back from picking up car and having treated myself to a hair cut and new color.(purple and teal) Also picked up a few groceries. Put chicken beans & potatoes in the oven for dinner. DH was home early and helped bring in the groceries for me. Such a sweetheart. He like the hair too. I have to privately snicker as when we were getting ready to get married 21 years ago he one day started saying "yes dear, yes dear, yes dear". When I asked him what he was doing he said "Just practicing for being married." LOL Just love that man.

Bonnie I kept forgetting to say congrats to your DS for his accomplishments. It is so nice to see and hear of young folks being successful. You have much to be proud of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just got back from picking up car and having treated myself to a hair cut and new color.(purple and teal) Also picked up a few groceries. Put chicken beans & potatoes in the oven for dinner. DH was home early and helped bring in the groceries for me. Such a sweetheart. He like the hair too. I have to privately snicker as when we were getting ready to get married 21 years ago he one day started saying "yes dear, yes dear, yes dear". When I asked him what he was doing he said "Just practicing for being married." LOL Just love that man.
> 
> Bonnie I kept forgetting to say congrats to your DS for his accomplishments. It is so nice to see and hear of young folks being successful. You have much to be proud of.


I like it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just got back from picking up car and having treated myself to a hair cut and new color.(purple and teal) Also picked up a few groceries. Put chicken beans & potatoes in the oven for dinner. DH was home early and helped bring in the groceries for me. Such a sweetheart. He like the hair too. I have to privately snicker as when we were getting ready to get married 21 years ago he one day started saying "yes dear, yes dear, yes dear". When I asked him what he was doing he said "Just practicing for being married." LOL Just love that man.
> 
> Bonnie I kept forgetting to say congrats to your DS for his accomplishments. It is so nice to see and hear of young folks being successful. You have much to be proud of.


What a wild and crazy woman! Love it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just got back from picking up car and having treated myself to a hair cut and new color.(purple and teal) Also picked up a few groceries. Put chicken beans & potatoes in the oven for dinner. DH was home early and helped bring in the groceries for me. Such a sweetheart. He like the hair too. I have to privately snicker as when we were getting ready to get married 21 years ago he one day started saying "yes dear, yes dear, yes dear". When I asked him what he was doing he said "Just practicing for being married." LOL Just love that man.
> 
> Bonnie I kept forgetting to say congrats to your DS for his accomplishments. It is so nice to see and hear of young folks being successful. You have much to be proud of.


SNAP.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your good wishes. I am bei g very good, so I will fighting fit for my trip.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im off to bed as tomorrow is Gs2 10th birthday and he has rsquested us to go over for a chinese takeaway.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I like that man - I have sour cherry pit every year for my birthday whether I have to fix it or not. my very favorite kind. I kind of cheat though - I buy the pie crust but we have home canned sour cherries - I use the least amount of sugar I can - I want it tart. an early happy birthday to david.
> 
> you haven't mentioned your son lately - is he still with you or did I miss something in the weeks I was gone? --- sam


You poor man, only get the cherry PIT for your birthday? :XD:

Gwen, love the new "do", looks great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do love the color gwen - gives me all kinds of ideas. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well just got back from picking up car and having treated myself to a hair cut and new color.(purple and teal) Also picked up a few groceries. Put chicken beans & potatoes in the oven for dinner. DH was home early and helped bring in the groceries for me. Such a sweetheart. He like the hair too. I have to privately snicker as when we were getting ready to get married 21 years ago he one day started saying "yes dear, yes dear, yes dear". When I asked him what he was doing he said "Just practicing for being married." LOL Just love that man.
> 
> Bonnie I kept forgetting to say congrats to your DS for his accomplishments. It is so nice to see and hear of young folks being successful. You have much to be proud of.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just got back from picking up car and having treated myself to a hair cut and new color.(purple and teal) Also picked up a few groceries. Put chicken beans & potatoes in the oven for dinner. DH was home early and helped bring in the groceries for me. Such a sweetheart. He like the hair too. I have to privately snicker as when we were getting ready to get married 21 years ago he one day started saying "yes dear, yes dear, yes dear". When I asked him what he was doing he said "Just practicing for being married." LOL Just love that man.
> 
> SNAP.....
> 
> Oh my!! I can't keep up with you two! You both look fab!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Im off to bed as tomorrow is Gs2 10th birthday and he has rsquested us to go over for a chinese takeaway.


Night night. Sleep tight. Make sure you're fit for your trip across the pond. x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll come share a pineapple upsidedown cake or a carrot cake with you any time. Costco has the best carrot cake. their pies are really good also for a boughten pie. --- sam


I've never had Costco's carrot cake but I have had other of their baked goods and they're all delicious!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Night night. Sleep tight. Make sure you're fit for your trip across the pond. x


Thanks Angela. At the moment I'm free next Tes and Wed. Will send you a skype request. Xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ahhhhh my sister of the heart across the pond.....you look marvelous!


PurpleFi said:


> SNAP.....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just got back from picking up car and having treated myself to a hair cut and new color.(purple and teal) Also picked up a few groceries. Put chicken beans & potatoes in the oven for dinner. DH was home early and helped bring in the groceries for me. Such a sweetheart. He like the hair too. I have to privately snicker as when we were getting ready to get married 21 years ago he one day started saying "yes dear, yes dear, yes dear". When I asked him what he was doing he said "Just practicing for being married." LOL Just love that man.
> 
> Bonnie I kept forgetting to say congrats to your DS for his accomplishments. It is so nice to see and hear of young folks being successful. You have much to be proud of.


Love, love, love your hair!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well now Sam, I can bring some dye for the beard.....ya know a purple stripe down each side might look rather distinguished.


thewren said:


> I do love the color gwen - gives me all kinds of ideas. --- sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> SNAP.....


That's right....you also went to the hairdresser today...Love your hair, too!! Hope you're feeling better than earlier!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone wanting to bad added onto my Skype contact list just send me a PM as to who I should be looking for and I'll gladly add you. You can find me on Skype under Gwen Settle. That way if you want to Skype us at the KAP we can connect. Not sure if I'll do the conference call bit since I haven't heard from anyone really and I know that it was difficult doing the conference call (folks kept talking over each other) but others are also bringing their laptops and we can still connect. Feel free to give me feed back on this if interested in Skying.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Im off to bed as tomorrow is Gs2 10th birthday and he has rsquested us to go over for a chinese takeaway.


Happy birthday to the GS. Enjoy your take-out.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Timers going off so I gotta go get dinner out of the oven. TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> He was a nice young man- and has pointed me in the direction of those who should be able to help- but his own budgeting/funding issues prevented him from continuing with the case. At least I now know who to ask!
> The claim is that I have given Fale Hep.B- which is impossible as I don't have either A, B, or Type C., and I am supposed to have failed to pick up that he has stomach cancer, and neglected that for 20 years- I would have thought over that time frame he would have already died of the disease, were it for real. What I think may be happening is that his Gall Stones may be playing up- those we found in an Ultra Sound he had done, quite some time back. But given that the substantial weight loss has occurred with in the last 8 months- that has to be her responsibility- especially given that I have been allowed no actual contact through that time- I can't control things from 3,000 miles away.
> However she is blaming me totally. I've not bothered to tell her about the Gall Stones- because I am tired of being screamed and sworn at.


So glad to hear that your appointment was helpful. We know that Fale's health could be a result of what Lupe has chosen to do to him. If he has Hep and you do not, then the council should realize her fraud. As for the loss of the weight over the past 8 months, you are not the one feeding and care for him. He may be ill and not eating or it could be part of his condition as they could lose interest in eating. One never knows the truth when you have not had an opportunity to see or visit with him. It will be best to remain calm while dealing with Lupe and the council as her temperament could get her some recognition that she many not like as long as everyone is calm except for her. I will pray for you and wish you well in your travels. Can't wait to hear about your KAP.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well now Sam, I can bring some dye for the beard.....ya know a purple stripe down each side might look rather distinguished.


Make sure that it goes with the earrings for Sam!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> They get saved, and photographed as well- I have quite a lot of cumulative evidence.


Good to know. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad to hear that your appointment was helpful. We know that Fale's health could be a result of what Lupe has chosen to do to him. If he has Hep and you do not, then the council should realize her fraud. As for the loss of the weight over the past 8 months, you are not the one feeding and care for him. He may be ill and not eating or it could be part of his condition as they could lose interest in eating. One never knows the truth when you have not had an opportunity to see or visit with him. It will be best to remain calm while dealing with Lupe and the council as her temperament could get her some recognition that she many not like as long as everyone is calm except for her. I will pray for you and wish you well in your travels. Can't wait to hear about your KAP.


Pacer, you are right on in my opinion. I think it may be difficult to remain calm with Lupe, but by so doing she will quickly show her true self.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Grr! I just typed a lengthy post, then had to get up to go to the toilet (it happens when you get to my age!) and found when I came back that everything had disappeared. So, now I am hoping that I can remember all the beautifully composed words of exquisite wisdom that I had intended to post before.
> 
> Alan and Sandi, I am thinking of you and hoping that you have put the worst behind you.
> 
> ...


Thanks to you all for your kind wishes for our move. It means the world to me. I have absolutely no doubts about this move being the very best for both of us. things have fallen into place in many ways and we could have had a lot happen to cause us stress. Each different step has worked out. We are spending the next 3 days have lunch or dinner with friends, then final touch up cleaning on the weekend. Shaw comes and stops our internest, cable etc on Monday. Movers Tues. Morning and we will leave as soon as they are finished. We will likely stop in either Banff or Golden depending on how we feel, and then Kamploops and Vancouver island the next day at the latest. We are able to take over the new apartment a week early so are buying some household items that we decided to renew and some furniture. Staying at my sons until the furniture arrives. This time next week we should be either there or nearly there. I will admit I am going to be glad to get things sorted out and to relax. All that can be done ahead of time has been done on the computer so we are in good shape. We love it there, we are happy with our apartment and the location.

I thank you all again for your comfort when I was worried and your constant support since I first joined the tea party. I will be on before we leave -- S


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You may be fighting fit when you get here...but I don't plan on doing any fighting -- just fun stuff!!



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. I am bei g very good, so I will fighting fit for my trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So far so good, I'm off to get eggs so I can figure out what I want to bake, I think I'll make some cinnamon rolls and a cherry pie, tomorrow's Davids birthday and he's not a cake person, but loves cherry or apple pie.
> Too bad Seth is so far away, he could help bake.
> HUGS!!


Happy Birthday to David for tomorrow.
We always have cheesecake for my David becuase he doesn't like cake either.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yum!! I made ginger chicken for lettuce cups - I put a mint leaf, some chinese rice noodles, some peanuts & some diced green onion in the lettuce along with the chicken mixture (chicken, ginger, soy sauce, hoison sauce, water chestnuts, julienned carrots & celery, parsley & crushed red pepper). It was very good. Chinese food is definitely one of my "comfort foods" and great for the DASH diet because I can control the sugar and salt and there's no flour.



PurpleFi said:


> Im off to bed as tomorrow is Gs2 10th birthday and he has rsquested us to go over for a chinese takeaway.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just got back from picking up car and having treated myself to a hair cut and new color.(purple and teal) Also picked up a few groceries. Put chicken beans & potatoes in the oven for dinner. DH was home early and helped bring in the groceries for me. Such a sweetheart. He like the hair too. I have to privately snicker as when we were getting ready to get married 21 years ago he one day started saying "yes dear, yes dear, yes dear". When I asked him what he was doing he said "Just practicing for being married." LOL Just love that man.
> 
> Bonnie I kept forgetting to say congrats to your DS for his accomplishments. It is so nice to see and hear of young folks being successful. You have much to be proud of.


WOW! You are brave, love the colors, suits you to a "T".
My hairdresser wanted to put a purple streak in my hair but I wasn't game enough to do it. "Chicken Kiwi".


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> SNAP.....


WOW! All this wild daring woman on KP, love it. 
Looks good on you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad to hear that your appointment was helpful. We know that Fale's health could be a result of what Lupe has chosen to do to him. If he has Hep and you do not, then the council should realize her fraud. As for the loss of the weight over the past 8 months, you are not the one feeding and care for him. He may be ill and not eating or it could be part of his condition as they could lose interest in eating. One never knows the truth when you have not had an opportunity to see or visit with him. It will be best to remain calm while dealing with Lupe and the council as her temperament could get her some recognition that she many not like as long as everyone is calm except for her. I will pray for you and wish you well in your travels. Can't wait to hear about your KAP.


Thanks Pacer! I know the elderly can lose interest in food, dementia or not. I have copied Sam's suggestion of deep breathing to calm one down- I suspect I will need to use it! I have just acquired some Bach Rescue Remedy Pastilles- I've always found it very effective as a liquid- but thought this would travel better. I guess we may meet up on Skype- if we can get our times together!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Good to know. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's a good idea to follow these breathing techniques every day until you leave which will mean that you'll be that quicker at being able to get to that calm place. The practice trains the brain and breathing and they fall into place by memory. That way, you won't have to try very hard once you're in the midst of the strongest stress to get to the calming place.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pacer! I know the elderly can lose interest in food, dementia or not. I have copied Sam's suggestion of deep breathing to calm one down- I suspect I will need to use it! I have just acquired some Bach Rescue Remedy Pastilles- I've always found it very effective as a liquid- but thought this would travel better. I guess we may meet up on Skype- if we can get our times together!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a good idea to follow these breathing techniques every day until you leave which will mean that you'll be that quicker at being able to get to that calm place. The practice trains the brain and breathing and they fall into place by memory. That way, you won't have to try very hard once you're in the midst of the strongest stress to get to the calming place.


Thanks Rookie for that!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! You are brave, love the colors, suits you to a "T".
> My hairdresser wanted to put a purple streak in my hair but I wasn't game enough to do it. "Chicken Kiwi".


Kiwi, I am right there with you. Gwen, it does suit YOU. And Sam would be gorgeous with streaks of purple down the sides of his beard.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pacer! I know the elderly can lose interest in food, dementia or not. I have copied Sam's suggestion of deep breathing to calm one down- I suspect I will need to use it! I have just acquired some Bach Rescue Remedy Pastilles- I've always found it very effective as a liquid- but thought this would travel better. I guess we may meet up on Skype- if we can get our times together!


Don't know if you have any small, smooth rocks (or a piece of wood) that you could rub as you sit and listen/testify or whatever. I find these will still my mind and calm me down.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't know if you have any small, smooth rocks (or a piece of wood) that you could rub as you sit and listen/testify or whatever. I find these will still my mind and calm me down.


Julie...you could have a voodoo doll in your pocket and pretend to put pins in it as you are there facing you know who.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

just got caught up and it is almost 8:45pm. Headed for bed soon. Doing 10:30am to 6:30pm tomorrow and Friday.
Meet the staff BBQ at Gages school tomorrow from 6-7:30pm, will head there right after work tomorrow.

night all, love and hugs.

By the way I love the purple hair ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So far so good, I'm off to get eggs so I can figure out what I want to bake, I think I'll make some cinnamon rolls and a cherry pie, tomorrow's Davids birthday and he's not a cake person, but loves cherry or apple pie.
> Too bad Seth is so far away, he could help bake.
> HUGS!!


~~~HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY to David! I'm so sure you are glad he was born! :lol: :lol: Candles go well in pies as well as cakes! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They get saved, and photographed as well- I have quite a lot of cumulative evidence.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the good wishes! Around Lupe, one needs all one can get!


~~~The KTP Prayer Warriors are stronger than she is!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do have to watch- because with my ticker not being my best feature- she can get me really out of synch- I want to be around a lot longer for the grandchildren!


~~~deep breaths...breathe slowly....remember honey not vinegar!You'll do fine!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is mostly in the phone memory at present- I just need the right state of mind to sit down and re-record things.


~~~Guard that phone! You have all of the KTP behind you...supporting you! Take care of yourself...MOST important!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't know if you have any small, smooth rocks (or a piece of wood) that you could rub as you sit and listen/testify or whatever. I find these will still my mind and calm me down.


Worry bead, I have known them as. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie...you could have a voodoo doll in your pocket and pretend to put pins in it as you are there facing you know who.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Guard that phone! You have all of the KTP behind you...supporting you! Take care of yourself...MOST important!


 :thumbup: 
I am just finished the first of a pair of bed socks, that I had to figure out for myself- as it was a DK and the only patterns I could locate were all 4 ply. It is in Possum yarn- incase Goulburn gets down to freezing point while I am there. Time for a nana nap- I hope I manage to sleep better while I am away.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just got back from picking up car and having treated myself to a hair cut and new color.(purple and teal)
> 
> ~~~Lookin' Good! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> SNAP.....


~~~Also lookin' Good! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great hair, Gwen and Purple. 

I'd be moving along much faster with this shawl if I could stop making mistakes...I don't know why! I guess I just need to slow my brain down (or keep it on one track). Ha.

Another chart is coming together, too...hoping that one turns out well.

Just passing by and trying to keep up; back later.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad to hear that your appointment was helpful. We know that Fale's health could be a result of what Lupe has chosen to do to him. If he has Hep and you do not, then the council should realize her fraud. As for the loss of the weight over the past 8 months, you are not the one feeding and care for him. He may be ill and not eating or it could be part of his condition as they could lose interest in eating. One never knows the truth when you have not had an opportunity to see or visit with him. It will be best to remain calm while dealing with Lupe and the council as her temperament could get her some recognition that she many not like as long as everyone is calm except for her. I will pray for you and wish you well in your travels. Can't wait to hear about your KAP.


~~~In addition...your being calm will frustrate her. She counts on you getting upset and "losing your cool". If you stay calm, she will most likely lose her cool!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, do you have a stress ball? It is a small "squishy" type ball that fits in your hand. You just keep squeezing it to help ease the frustration. You can also use clay or some other type of squishy material. Same principle as the rock. I've know people to also put a rubber band on their wrist and pop it when they feel frustrated. I guess the pain makes you forget how upset you are! LOL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just got back from picking up car and having treated myself to a hair cut and new color.(purple and teal)
> 
> Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yum!! I made ginger chicken for lettuce cups - I put a mint leaf, some chinese rice noodles, some peanuts & some diced green onion in the lettuce along with the chicken mixture (chicken, ginger, soy sauce, hoison sauce, water chestnuts, julienned carrots & celery, parsley & crushed red pepper). It was very good. Chinese food is definitely one of my "comfort foods" and great for the DASH diet because I can control the sugar and salt and there's no flour.


Do you have a ginger chicken recipe you can share? This sounds like a winner for our Sunday dinner of which I am in charge this weekend. I see many recipes online, but don't have a clue which is the best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well Happy birthday to David. MMMM cherry pie sounds good, so do cinnamon rolls. Not cake people here either even though we keep making cakes for birthdays.
> Seth would have a ball helping bake.
> hugs!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad to hear that your appointment was helpful. We know that Fale's health could be a result of what Lupe has chosen to do to him. If he has Hep and you do not, then the council should realize her fraud. As for the loss of the weight over the past 8 months, you are not the one feeding and care for him. He may be ill and not eating or it could be part of his condition as they could lose interest in eating. One never knows the truth when you have not had an opportunity to see or visit with him. It will be best to remain calm while dealing with Lupe and the council as her temperament could get her some recognition that she many not like as long as everyone is calm except for her. I will pray for you and wish you well in your travels. Can't wait to hear about your KAP.


Excellent advise!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, that is good news I gather, given that they can see the possibility of curative surgery.


We are staying hopeful that it's not just liver failure. I put down towels and a blanket on the floor though, so now she can toddle around abit, the floors are just too slick for her to stay upright on well without them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie...you could have a voodoo doll in your pocket and pretend to put pins in it as you are there facing you know who.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It actually is a bit exhausting looking back over things- but I do have quite a paper trail- maybe one day?


I imagine it is exhausting. Someday for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is wrong with her? --- sam


Her ammonia levels are a little elevated and she's having neurological issues that we think are do to a, some kind of shunt that we all have, humans and animals, it's open when we are born (from the liver) and closes shortly after, sometimes it doesn't close on it's own and it has to be banded off in surgery so that it will close. We are hoping that it is outside the liver, not inside and that that is what is wrong, not that she just has liver failure which we can do nothing about.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just fished stitching this bowl together. Still have to remove the stabilizer and then reshape & dry it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I like that man - I have sour cherry pit every year for my birthday whether I have to fix it or not. my very favorite kind. I kind of cheat though - I buy the pie crust but we have home canned sour cherries - I use the least amount of sugar I can - I want it tart. an early happy birthday to david.
> 
> you haven't mentioned your son lately - is he still with you or did I miss something in the weeks I was gone? --- sam


 He doesn't know yet that that is what he's getting but he'll enjoy it tremendously. I wish I could can my own cherries.

Christopher is still here, he's going to stay here, other than going back to get his stuff. He went up to workforce earlier this afternoon to drop off his references, and they had him do an online resume in their system since his can't be linked to jobs in their system, and he never came home, he finally called to tell me he got a roofing job for at least a couple days, but may be a full time job. I'll find out more info when he gets home. 
They are not pregnant either, doc said definite signs of a recent miscarriage though so at least they know that that is what happened. Christopher was a little sad after she told him, but then told Kerry that his mom was right, they'd rather lose it early like that if something was wrong than at 6-8 months or still born or something, so they are taking it all in stride over all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Very pretty, Gwen. I'm amazed that you can do that on a machine!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ouch..I was smashing garlic with the back of a chef knife for the canned spaghetti sauce, and must have burst some veins in my thumb... Sure did turn purple and then red..it hurts enough to prevent me from knitting tonight. Hope it's better tomorrow since I have 2 more bushels of tomatoes to do!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just got back from picking up car and having treated myself to a hair cut and new color.(purple and teal) Also picked up a few groceries. Put chicken beans & potatoes in the oven for dinner. DH was home early and helped bring in the groceries for me. Such a sweetheart. He like the hair too. I have to privately snicker as when we were getting ready to get married 21 years ago he one day started saying "yes dear, yes dear, yes dear". When I asked him what he was doing he said "Just practicing for being married." LOL Just love that man.
> 
> Bonnie I kept forgetting to say congrats to your DS for his accomplishments. It is so nice to see and hear of young folks being successful. You have much to be proud of.


 :XD: On DH and "yes dear".

Love the hair, need to figure out how to dye a skein or 3 of yarn in those colors, I don't think I can work out self stripping, but should be fun to try something with those colors. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> SNAP.....


Great hair! Lovely ladies all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Do you have a ginger chicken recipe you can share? This sounds like a winner for our Sunday dinner of which I am in charge this weekend. I see many recipes online, but don't have a clue which is the best.


http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/chicken-lettuce-wraps

This is pretty much what I made: I used some chicken breasts that I had already baked. First, I saute'd some julienne carrots, celery, green pepper, onions and water chestnuts in peanut oil. Then added the cooked chicken and added the sauces that I had mixed up (hoison sauce, soy, grated ginger, grated garlic, orange zest and a little sugar and crushed red pepper. Once the meat and sauce were heated through, I put the wraps together - lettuce, chinese rice noodles, mint leaf, chicken mixture & topped with diced green onions and dry roasted peanuts (almonds and cashews are good too)! Enjoy.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We are staying hopeful that it's not just liver failure. I put down towels and a blanket on the floor though, so now she can toddle around abit, the floors are just too slick for her to stay upright on well without them.


Even if she has a failing liver, there are medications which can help (Lipovet) and special low fat dog food. My dog lived another 3 years after it was discovered that she was having a failing liver. However, it will depend on exactly what the diagnosis is and how far her problem has advanced. Prayers for you and your furbaby.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/chicken-lettuce-wraps
> 
> This is pretty much what I made: I used some chicken breasts that I had already baked. First, I saute'd some julienne carrots, celery, green pepper, onions and water chestnuts in peanut oil. Then added the cooked chicken and added the sauces that I had mixed up (hoison sauce, soy, grated ginger, grated garlic, orange zest and a little sugar and crushed red pepper. Once the meat and sauce were heated through, I put the wraps together - lettuce, chinese rice noodles, mint leaf, chicken mixture & topped with diced green onions and dry roasted peanuts (almonds and cashews are good too)! Enjoy.


Thanks so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well now Sam, I can bring some dye for the beard.....ya know a purple stripe down each side might look rather distinguished.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Love that idea, make sure to take pics.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Anyone wanting to bad added onto my Skype contact list just send me a PM as to who I should be looking for and I'll gladly add you. You can find me on Skype under Gwen Settle. That way if you want to Skype us at the KAP we can connect. Not sure if I'll do the conference call bit since I haven't heard from anyone really and I know that it was difficult doing the conference call (folks kept talking over each other) but others are also bringing their laptops and we can still connect. Feel free to give me feed back on this if interested in Skying.


You've got me on your skype already, if you want to do conference that's fine, if not, that's fine also, it's just so much fun to catch up with you all. I'm Kaye Baker-Schwanz on Skype for anyone wanting to add me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to David for tomorrow.
> We always have cheesecake for my David becuase he doesn't like cake either.


Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Guard that phone! You have all of the KTP behind you...supporting you! Take care of yourself...MOST important!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Worry bead, I have known them as. Thanks for reminding me!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
But the voodoo doll isn't a bad idea either. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just fished stitching this bowl together. Still have to remove the stabilizer and then reshape & dry it.


That's awesome!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Even if she has a failing liver, there are medications which can help (Lipovet) and special low fat dog food. My dog lived another 3 years after it was discovered that she was having a failing liver. However, it will depend on exactly what the diagnosis is and how far her problem has advanced. Prayers for you and your furbaby.


Yes, she's on some meds to lower her levels, can't remember what the name is, but it's sticky and sweet and she loves it. If we could just get her able to hold herself up dependably, that would be a good thing. 
I had her and Ryssa on the bed while I was folding laundry and put a comforter on one side and pillows on the other so that she couldn't roll off and they were playing and having a great time.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds like there's some b-days out there-- happy and hope it/they were good ones.

Congrats to various DD and DS for jobs/promotions, etc. 

Loved the pix of the kids cooking-- right down my alley.

Hugs and prayers to all needing either or both. Long day and I'm going to bed. TTYL.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch..I was smashing garlic with the back of a chef knife for the canned spaghetti sauce, and must have burst some veins in my thumb... Sure did turn purple and then red..it hurts enough to prevent me from knitting tonight. Hope it's better tomorrow since I have 2 more bushels of tomatoes to do!


Whoa, woman-- watch that stuff! hope it is much better tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> But the voodoo doll isn't a bad idea either. :wink:


I'm always leery of things like voodoo dolls, think the receiver (if evil) can turn them against the sender so easily. Better to just stay cool and collected.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch indeed! That looks awful Rookie. sending you healing thoughts and prayers.


RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch..I was smashing garlic with the back of a chef knife for the canned spaghetti sauce, and must have burst some veins in my thumb... Sure did turn purple and then red..it hurts enough to prevent me from knitting tonight. Hope it's better tomorrow since I have 2 more bushels of tomatoes to do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I do still have you on my Skype contact. Some folks I had deleted that never contacted me or me them as agreed upon last year. Either way....we will have Skype up.


Poledra65 said:


> You've got me on your skype already, if you want to do conference that's fine, if not, that's fine also, it's just so much fun to catch up with you all. I'm Kaye Baker-Schwanz on Skype for anyone wanting to add me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm working on another bowl (just one color). As soon as this panel in the hoop finishes I'm off to bed. The bowl will be larger; have to make 8 panels. I'm making these t use to put gifts in for the gift bags at the KAP. Just thought it might look nicer than a box or bag....will see if I get enough done. If not....boxes an plastic bowls instead....LOL....Whoops....machine jammed so that means I'm too tired to do any more. Love and hugs to all. Sending up prayers for healing, peace, and safety. XXOOXX


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:
 

> ~~~In addition...your being calm will frustrate her. She counts on you getting upset and "losing your cool". If you stay calm, she will most likely lose her cool!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, do you have a stress ball? It is a small "squishy" type ball that fits in your hand. You just keep squeezing it to help ease the frustration. You can also use clay or some other type of squishy material. Same principle as the rock. I've know people to also put a rubber band on their wrist and pop it when they feel frustrated. I guess the pain makes you forget how upset you are! LOL


At a pinch a small ball of yarn would work! Not sure I like the rubber band idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We are staying hopeful that it's not just liver failure. I put down towels and a blanket on the floor though, so now she can toddle around abit, the floors are just too slick for her to stay upright on well without them.


I surely hope not!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just fished stitching this bowl together. Still have to remove the stabilizer and then reshape & dry it.


You are such a busy lady- puts me to shame!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> But the voodoo doll isn't a bad idea either. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch..I was smashing garlic with the back of a chef knife for the canned spaghetti sauce, and must have burst some veins in my thumb... Sure did turn purple and then red..it hurts enough to prevent me from knitting tonight. Hope it's better tomorrow since I have 2 more bushels of tomatoes to do!


Ouch indeed! I do hope it is more comfortable for you tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen.nice and Josephine, love your hair.
Rookie, ouch big time.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today I had an experience that I would like to share with my dear friends. DH and I were griping about our aches and pains, just fussing, nothing serious. We live in our daughter's house and try to do as much maintance as we can so today we had a man come to give an estimate on repairing the fence. I noticed as I took him out to the back yard that he had lost a leg. He told Ray that he lost his leg 8 years ago in Iraq as well as he has a couple of artificial ribs. He walked around out uneven yard easily. He limped a bit but no worse than a lot of people. Make me ashamed of myself. He was a very nice man and took his disability so matter-of-factly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Soldiers have a tendency to downplay their injuries, but sometimes in the quiet of their homes, they still face the nightmares, etc. Kudos to him for being out working and productive...hope you are able to give him some work to fix the fence. I know what you mean though -- we complain about our aches and pains (and they are legit!), but sometimes compared to others, we are humbled.



Railyn said:


> Today I had an experience that I would like to share with my dear friends. DH and I were griping about our aches and pains, just fussing, nothing serious. We live in our daughter's house and try to do as much maintance as we can so today we had a man come to give an estimate on repairing the fence. I noticed as I took him out to the back yard that he had lost a leg. He told Ray that he lost his leg 8 years ago in Iraq as well as he has a couple of artificial ribs. He walked around out uneven yard easily. He limped a bit but no worse than a lot of people. Make me ashamed of myself. He was a very nice man and took his disability so matter-of-factly.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow I love your hair Gwen and Purple!! Will it still be there at the KAP?


PurpleFi said:


> SNAP.....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I had an experience that I would like to share with my dear friends. DH and I were griping about our aches and pains, just fussing, nothing serious. We live in our daughter's house and try to do as much maintance as we can so today we had a man come to give an estimate on repairing the fence. I noticed as I took him out to the back yard that he had lost a leg. He told Ray that he lost his leg 8 years ago in Iraq as well as he has a couple of artificial ribs. He walked around out uneven yard easily. He limped a bit but no worse than a lot of people. Make me ashamed of myself. He was a very nice man and took his disability so matter-of-factly.


It is definitely humbling when we realize that our lives are not so bad. I am constantly reminding myself that I am very lucky. Did he get the job?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch..I was smashing garlic with the back of a chef knife for the canned spaghetti sauce, and must have burst some veins in my thumb... Sure did turn purple and then red..it hurts enough to prevent me from knitting tonight. Hope it's better tomorrow since I have 2 more bushels of tomatoes to do!


Now that's a boo boo! I hope that it will improve through the night. But, you might treat it carefully for a few days.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He doesn't know yet that that is what he's getting but he'll enjoy it tremendously. I wish I could can my own cherries.
> 
> Christopher is still here, he's going to stay here, other than going back to get his stuff. He went up to workforce earlier this afternoon to drop off his references, and they had him do an online resume in their system since his can't be linked to jobs in their system, and he never came home, he finally called to tell me he got a roofing job for at least a couple days, but may be a full time job. I'll find out more info when he gets home.
> They are not pregnant either, doc said definite signs of a recent miscarriage though so at least they know that that is what happened. Christopher was a little sad after she told him, but then told Kerry that his mom was right, they'd rather lose it early like that if something was wrong than at 6-8 months or still born or something, so they are taking it all in stride over all.


I'm so sorry for the sadness. It sounds like your message to Christopher may have been the best ever. Great that he got the job. Working will help ease the pain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch..I was smashing garlic with the back of a chef knife for the canned spaghetti sauce, and must have burst some veins in my thumb... Sure did turn purple and then red..it hurts enough to prevent me from knitting tonight. Hope it's better tomorrow since I have 2 more bushels of tomatoes to do!


That looks really painful


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He doesn't know yet that that is what he's getting but he'll enjoy it tremendously. I wish I could can my own cherries.
> 
> Christopher is still here, he's going to stay here, other than going back to get his stuff. He went up to workforce earlier this afternoon to drop off his references, and they had him do an online resume in their system since his can't be linked to jobs in their system, and he never came home, he finally called to tell me he got a roofing job for at least a couple days, but may be a full time job. I'll find out more info when he gets home.
> They are not pregnant either, doc said definite signs of a recent miscarriage though so at least they know that that is what happened. Christopher was a little sad after she told him, but then told Kerry that his mom was right, they'd rather lose it early like that if something was wrong than at 6-8 months or still born or something, so they are taking it all in stride over all.


How wonderful if this can turn into a fulltime job for him. It would help him feel a bit better about the baby. How sad for you too to lose a grandchild.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just fished stitching this bowl together. Still have to remove the stabilizer and then reshape & dry it.


Very pretty.& the blue one is going to be beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, sorry for the news about the baby but your advise is very true, so much better early in the pregnancy rather than later.
I hope Christopher has success with the job hunt.

Rookie, that thumb sure looks sore, maybe beat it with the rolling pin next time. Hope its better soon.

Railyn, so true we are mostly blessed compared to many others who have sacrificed so much


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm working on another bowl (just one color). As soon as this panel in the hoop finishes I'm off to bed. The bowl will be larger; have to make 8 panels. I'm making these t use to put gifts in for the gift bags at the KAP. Just thought it might look nicer than a box or bag....will see if I get enough done. If not....boxes an plastic bowls instead....LOL....Whoops....machine jammed so that means I'm too tired to do any more. Love and hugs to all. Sending up prayers for healing, peace, and safety. XXOOXX


It's amazing the things you can make withthe machine- had no idea that they would do things like this.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> I do love the color gwen - gives me all kinds of ideas. --- sam


Love, love, love your wonderful hair colours, Gwen and Purple! Now Sam, how about a green beard so the sheep can graze?

Your bowl is really impressive, Gwen and the panels for the next one look great. That new machine is certainly being put through its paces, and you have the most inventive ideas for using it.

Rookie, do take care of that thumb. Looks painful....
Melyn it does put our woes and niggles in perspective. My Gran was a good model for us as she rarely complained and always said there were lots more unfortunate than herself.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great! You are knitting even while recovering?


It has been the only thing I have felt like doing but nothing hard. I find knitting very comforting and it doesn't demand much!! I couldn't knit any difficult things at the moment. You all know those that make you want to throw them across the room :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just fished stitching this bowl together. Still have to remove the stabilizer and then reshape & dry it.


How clever! I would never imagine you could make something like this on a sewing machine.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> He doesn't know yet that that is what he's getting but he'll enjoy it tremendously. I wish I could can my own cherries.
> 
> Christopher is still here, he's going to stay here, other than going back to get his stuff. He went up to workforce earlier this afternoon to drop off his references, and they had him do an online resume in their system since his can't be linked to jobs in their system, and he never came home, he finally called to tell me he got a roofing job for at least a couple days, but may be a full time job. I'll find out more info when he gets home.
> They are not pregnant either, doc said definite signs of a recent miscarriage though so at least they know that that is what happened. Christopher was a little sad after she told him, but then told Kerry that his mom was right, they'd rather lose it early like that if something was wrong than at 6-8 months or still born or something, so they are taking it all in stride over all.


Sorry to hear that after you getting your hopes up again. As you say, better to miscarry at this stage than later on. It's natures way of dealing with things. Hopefully there will be a pregnancy in the future when they are both more settled together.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen - Love the hair!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> SNAP.....


Love it too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Soldiers have a tendency to downplay their injuries, but sometimes in the quiet of their homes, they still face the nightmares, etc. Kudos to him for being out working and productive...hope you are able to give him some work to fix the fence. I know what you mean though -- we complain about our aches and pains (and they are legit!), but sometimes compared to others, we are humbled.


I so agree Rookie. It's good to see them out working and getting on with their lives but one never knows what they are like at home. Their wives/families have a lot to deal with some times.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't know if you have any small, smooth rocks (or a piece of wood) that you could rub as you sit and listen/testify or whatever. I find these will still my mind and calm me down.


Maybe not a good idea to have rocks in your hand when you see Lupe....the temptation might be too great! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY to David! I'm so sure you are glad he was born! :lol: :lol: Candles go well in pies as well as cakes! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just fished stitching this bowl together. Still have to remove the stabilizer and then reshape & dry it.


That's lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch..I was smashing garlic with the back of a chef knife for the canned spaghetti sauce, and must have burst some veins in my thumb... Sure did turn purple and then red..it hurts enough to prevent me from knitting tonight. Hope it's better tomorrow since I have 2 more bushels of tomatoes to do!


Ouch, that looks sore! :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, that thumb sure looks sore, maybe beat it with the rolling pin next time. Hope its better soon.
> 
> h


Won't that make it worse?!!
:lol: :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear that after you getting your hopes up again. As you say, better to miscarry at this stage than later on. It's natures way of dealing with things. Hopefully there will be a pregnancy in the future when they are both more settled together.


I am so sorry,too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Your barn is going to be so beautiful, it seems a shame to even call it a barn. Looking forward to seeing the pictures after painting!
> Junek


To Nanacaren... me too


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate -- I thought the same thing when I first read it!!

It's actually not too painful now; we'll see how it goes when I start peeling and coring all of those tomatoes. They sure are tasty this year, but very watery. It took 3 hours of cooking to get the spaghetti sauce to the consistency that I wanted -- finally added a can of tomato paste to the large pot to get it thicker. More spaghetti sauce today plus salsa, pizza sauce and chili saucee--maybe some ketchup and/or BBQ sauce if there are enough tomatoes; otherwise back to the local farm to get another bushel. I don't think I'd like to marathon canning like so many people do, but the 3-4 days of it is kind of fun. I'm only doing the water bath kind---so that's not too bad. The onions at the farm looked really good so I'm making onion marmalade this weekend. I want to get some apples when they're in season to make apple sauce and apple pie filling and maybe some apple butter.

Poledra - happy birthday to David and wishing good things for Chris and girlfriend. Hope she does come out by you if that's what Chris wants. So very sad on the loss of the baby -- we'be gone through that twice with DD#1--significantly changed her.

I wonder how the Independent Scotland vote is coming out - time to check the TV.



KateB said:


> Won't that make it worse?!!
> :lol: :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Purple and Gwen.... love the new hair colours!!  

Julie ... Hugs.

Yay for Sandi and Alan, so glad the surgery is now behind you.

Shirley... wow the big move is getting really close now. Safe travels.

Now I cant remember what else I wanted to post about... oh well back to catching up


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Anyone wanting to bad added onto my Skype contact list just send me a PM as to who I should be looking for and I'll gladly add you. You can find me on Skype under Gwen Settle. That way if you want to Skype us at the KAP we can connect. Not sure if I'll do the conference call bit since I haven't heard from anyone really and I know that it was difficult doing the conference call (folks kept talking over each other) but others are also bringing their laptops and we can still connect. Feel free to give me feed back on this if interested in Skying.


Oh, I quite enjoyed the conference call. I was one of the ones who ended up having skype on for about 3 hours and it was great having people coming and going to chat to us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie...you could have a voodoo doll in your pocket and pretend to put pins in it as you are there facing you know who.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> He doesn't know yet that that is what he's getting but he'll enjoy it tremendously. I wish I could can my own cherries.
> 
> Christopher is still here, he's going to stay here, other than going back to get his stuff. He went up to workforce earlier this afternoon to drop off his references, and they had him do an online resume in their system since his can't be linked to jobs in their system, and he never came home, he finally called to tell me he got a roofing job for at least a couple days, but may be a full time job. I'll find out more info when he gets home.
> They are not pregnant either, doc said definite signs of a recent miscarriage though so at least they know that that is what happened. Christopher was a little sad after she told him, but then told Kerry that his mom was right, they'd rather lose it early like that if something was wrong than at 6-8 months or still born or something, so they are taking it all in stride over all.


Aaw sorry to hear this after you had some hope.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey, the sun has just come out and I have some washing in the machine. That's all about I intend to do today. We are pickin up the gks from school today as it is gs2s 10th birthday and he wants us to go over for a take away.

I have done a quick catch up, but now can't rememberwhat anybody wrote :shock: Definitely a CRAFT moment. Nevertheless I send my love and healing vibes to all.

Here's a few more photos from france as I haven't been out in the garden with my camera for a while....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch..I was smashing garlic with the back of a chef knife for the canned spaghetti sauce, and must have burst some veins in my thumb... Sure did turn purple and then red..it hurts enough to prevent me from knitting tonight. Hope it's better tomorrow since I have 2 more bushels of tomatoes to do!


Ouch, that looks sore. I hope it comes good quickly.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday to David. 
Julie, They certainly have made some outrageous sounding claims! I'm sure justice will prevail!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Great pictures Purple, and happy Birthday to your Grandson! Hope is day is the greatest.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun has just come out and I have some washing in the machine. That's all about I intend to do today. We are pickin up the gks from school today as it is gs2s 10th birthday and he wants us to go over for a take away.
> 
> I have done a quick catch up, but now can't rememberwhat anybody wrote :shock: Definitely a CRAFT moment. Nevertheless I send my love and healing vibes to all.
> 
> Here's a few more photos from france as I haven't been out in the garden with my camera for a while....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Purplefi, lovely photos as always. Whilst I have been under the weather they have cheered me up :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I do appreciate being here :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh, I quite enjoyed the conference call. I was one of the ones who ended up having skype on for about 3 hours and it was great having people coming and going to chat to us.


Yes I stayed on for much longer than I should have as I was meant to be going away with Mum and Maryanne. Part of the problem last year was unrelaible internet access which was only in the bathroom so hard to keep much going with the Ohio lot. But the internet has improved I believe so maybe it will work better this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun has just come out and I have some washing in the machine. That's all about I intend to do today. We are pickin up the gks from school today as it is gs2s 10th birthday and he wants us to go over for a take away.
> 
> I have done a quick catch up, but now can't rememberwhat anybody wrote :shock: Definitely a CRAFT moment. Nevertheless I send my love and healing vibes to all.
> 
> Here's a few more photos from france as I haven't been out in the garden with my camera for a while....


Beautiful little village (what do they call them in France?)
And Happy BIrthday to DGS- 10 is an exciting one as well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Beautiful little village (what do they call them in France?)


"villages"!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It has been the only thing I have felt like doing but nothing hard. I find knitting very comforting and it doesn't demand much!! I couldn't knit any difficult things at the moment. You all know those that make you want to throw them across the room :thumbup:


I can reach a stage where even garter stitch seems too much- but then most of what has been going on for me has been at an emotional level- except when the hip is playing up badly! That is good you have the sense of accomplishment, of getting the knitting done. I have just been speaking with one of the Clerks of Sydney Meeting- it seems likely that they are going to be able to support me- I am glad I thought of contacting him, prior to arrival, rather than doing everything last minute!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can reach a stage where even garter stitch seems too much- but then most of what has been going on for me has been at an emotional level- except when the hip is playing up badly! That is good you have the sense of accomplishment, of getting the knitting done. I have just been speaking with one of the Clerks of Sydney Meeting- it seems likely that they are going to be able to support me- I am glad I thought of contacting him, prior to arrival, rather than doing everything last minute!


That is good news. Friends can be very supportive and have a bank of legal expertise. That is from the days when they were persecuted. They will have the network in place that will be helpful for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Maybe not a good idea to have rocks in your hand when you see Lupe....the temptation might be too great! :lol:


I think the soft, worry ball is the best idea, then I can throttle (her)/it, and no-one will be any the wiser! I did have a dream a number of weeks ago where I had twisted her hair round my right fist, and I was banging her up and down against the floor- in dreams only!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Purple and Gwen.... love the new hair colours!!
> 
> Julie ... Hugs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cathy! hugs for you too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun has just come out and I have some washing in the machine. That's all about I intend to do today. We are pickin up the gks from school today as it is gs2s 10th birthday and he wants us to go over for a take away.
> 
> I have done a quick catch up, but now can't rememberwhat anybody wrote :shock: Definitely a CRAFT moment. Nevertheless I send my love and healing vibes to all.
> 
> Here's a few more photos from france as I haven't been out in the garden with my camera for a while....


The buildings are so SOLID! Something that really hit me in Britain in 2011. Lovely photos, as always, PurpleFi!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Happy Birthday to David.
> Julie, They certainly have made some outrageous sounding claims! I'm sure justice will prevail!


This latest series of claims- that I have Hepatitis B, and transmitted it to Fale, and that I failed to look after a stomach cancer for twenty years (he would have been dead in that time frame) really take the cake. And I am also accused of transmitting Syphilis to him. (That was an embarrassing blood test to have to have done- but apparently his Yaws (a disease endemic in the Pacific) is still active- according to the Australian Authorities). Groan. And her final shot was that the 'Truth Hurts' Well really lady, look at your own problems!
My apologies if this is TMI for some- but I think I am a bit angry at the moment- usually does take a while before I really react.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is good news. Friends can be very supportive and have a bank of legal expertise. That is from the days when they were persecuted. They will have the network in place that will be helpful for you.


I gather there are two Friends in Sydney Meeting with Legal Expertise- so they will at very least be able to give me some advice!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes I stayed on for much longer than I should have as I was meant to be going away with Mum and Maryanne. Part of the problem last year was unrelaible internet access which was only in the bathroom so hard to keep much going with the Ohio lot. But the internet has improved I believe so maybe it will work better this year.


 :thumbup: and the rest of us had a lovely time in between.

Wow, not long for you now to start heading off. I see our weather forecast for next wed is 25c!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This latest series of claims- that I have Hepatitis B, and transmitted it to Fale, and that I failed to look after a stomach cancer for twenty years (he would have been dead in that time frame) really take the cake. And I am also accused of transmitting Syphilis to him. (That was an embarrassing blood test to have to have done- but apparently his Yaws (a disease endemic in the Pacific) is still active- according to the Australian Authorities). Groan. And her final shot was that the 'Truth Hurts' Well really lady, look at your own problems!
> My apologies if this is TMI for some- but I think I am a bit angry at the moment- usually does take a while before I really react.


Dont let her crap get to you. And by the way.... that's NO lady. LOL
Take care. HUGS


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> "villages"!!


maybe a Norman word?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Dont let her crap get to you. And by the way.... that's NO lady. LOL
> Take care. HUGS


I found the right word for her about a day ago- VIRAGO- a fierce or abusive woman- according to Dad's Little Oxford Dictionary.
Hugs for you too, dear- hope all is serene in your world!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks to you all for your kind wishes for our move. It means the world to me. I have absolutely no doubts about this move being the very best for both of us. things have fallen into place in many ways and we could have had a lot happen to cause us stress. Each different step has worked out. We are spending the next 3 days have lunch or dinner with friends, then final touch up cleaning on the weekend. Shaw comes and stops our internest, cable etc on Monday. Movers Tues. Morning and we will leave as soon as they are finished. We will likely stop in either Banff or Golden depending on how we feel, and then Kamploops and Vancouver island the next day at the latest. We are able to take over the new apartment a week early so are buying some household items that we decided to renew and some furniture. Staying at my sons until the furniture arrives. This time next week we should be either there or nearly there. I will admit I am going to be glad to get things sorted out and to relax. All that can be done ahead of time has been done on the computer so we are in good shape. We love it there, we are happy with our apartment and the location.
> 
> I thank you all again for your comfort when I was worried and your constant support since I first joined the tea party. I will be on before we leave -- S


We love you and Pat so we want the very best for you. Now I'm praying for safe travels for you. And that your furniture arrives with no delays. We can never be sure of those things that others are responsible for!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found the right word for her about a day ago- VIRAGO- a fierce or abusive woman- according to Dad's Little Oxford Dictionary.
> Hugs for you too, dear- hope all is serene in your world!


 :thumbup: Things are reasonable. Serena is now 5 months old. Wow, where did that time go? She is such a delight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Things are reasonable. Serena is now 5 months old. Wow, where did that time go? She is such a delight.


My goodness- was it really all that time ago that we were pacing the floor with you and DD as you were coping with the nightly problems? What milestones has she achieved by now- I am very out of touch with what they can do by what age!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just fished stitching this bowl together. Still have to remove the stabilizer and then reshape & dry it.


WOW!! Gwen, that is absolutely gorgeous. I had nodded of the things you can do with that machine!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is currently 8.8c/48f at 7:52am. Everyone had been sent off to school, Seth will arrive in 4:45 minutes. Jamie will have him this morning. I have some running about to do, easier if I do it without his help. 

This mornings coffee. Sorry for the delay in coffee was on my phone, it didn't post at first. 

Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone, gentle hugs for those who's FM is nit behaving.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness- was it really all that time ago that we were pacing the floor with you and DD as you were coping with the nightly problems? What milestones has she achieved by now- I am very out of touch with what they can do by what age!


She is still working on rolling by herself, although sometimes when she is on her tummy she works her legs like she is going to take off crawling. Funny to watch. She is reaching and picking up small toys. Will start solid food in the next week or so (will definately get a photo of that).

And you will be able to see her on the skype session at KAP.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He doesn't know yet that that is what he's getting but he'll enjoy it tremendously. I wish I could can my own cherries.
> 
> Christopher is still here, he's going to stay here, other than going back to get his stuff. He went up to workforce earlier this afternoon to drop off his references, and they had him do an online resume in their system since his can't be linked to jobs in their system, and he never came home, he finally called to tell me he got a roofing job for at least a couple days, but may be a full time job. I'll find out more info when he gets home.
> They are not pregnant either, doc said definite signs of a recent miscarriage though so at least they know that that is what happened. Christopher was a little sad after she told him, but then told Kerry that his mom was right, they'd rather lose it early like that if something was wrong than at 6-8 months or still born or something, so they are taking it all in stride over all.


I'm sorry about the baby but it's true that sometimes a miscarriage is better. But still it's heart breaking.
Sounds like Christopher won't have a problem finding work. I know you're delighted that he's decided to stay!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch..I was smashing garlic with the back of a chef knife for the canned spaghetti sauce, and must have burst some veins in my thumb... Sure did turn purple and then red..it hurts enough to prevent me from knitting tonight. Hope it's better tomorrow since I have 2 more bushels of tomatoes to do!


Ooh, that looks really painful. Sounds like you need a garlic press!!
Take care of yourself!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I had an experience that I would like to share with my dear friends. DH and I were griping about our aches and pains, just fussing, nothing serious. We live in our daughter's house and try to do as much maintance as we can so today we had a man come to give an estimate on repairing the fence. I noticed as I took him out to the back yard that he had lost a leg. He told Ray that he lost his leg 8 years ago in Iraq as well as he has a couple of artificial ribs. He walked around out uneven yard easily. He limped a bit but no worse than a lot of people. Make me ashamed of myself. He was a very nice man and took his disability so matter-of-factly.


Meeting someone like that puts things in perspective, that's for sure. But I also remember that you and Ray have overcome serious illnesses this year, too. 
I'm so glad you've both recovered so well even with the nuisance aches and pains.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She is still working on rolling by herself, although sometimes when she is on her tummy she works her legs like she is going to take off crawling. Funny to watch. She is reaching and picking up small toys. Will start solid food in the next week or so (will definately get a photo of that).
> 
> And you will be able to see her on the skype session at KAP.


That all sounds brilliant! You've worked out how to Skype her?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That all sounds brilliant! You've worked out how to Skype her?


 :thumbup: I have you and darowill on skype. And will be joining in with the main KAP at Sams.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I have caught up again. Bedtime I reckon. Goodnight all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun has just come out and I have some washing in the machine. That's all about I intend to do today. We are pickin up the gks from school today as it is gs2s 10th birthday and he wants us to go over for a take away.
> 
> I have done a quick catch up, but now can't rememberwhat anybody wrote :shock: Definitely a CRAFT moment. Nevertheless I send my love and healing vibes to all.
> 
> Here's a few more photos from france as I haven't been out in the garden with my camera for a while....


You certainly were in a beautiful area for your holiday. Your son is lucky to live somewhere so lovely. But you have your garden that is just as beautiful!
I hope you feel well enough to enjoy the time with the family later today.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning, Kate. Any results from the election yet or is it still too early in your day?
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have one....just can't be bothered with it....that will teach me. Although, this a.m. it's still pinkish but no longer swollen and not very painful. Sure looks weird; I've never seen anything like it.



jknappva said:


> Ooh, that looks really painful. Sounds like you need a garlic press!!
> Take care of yourself!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Purplefi, lovely photos as always. Whilst I have been under the weather they have cheered me up :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I do appreciate being here :thumbup:


I hope you feel better soon. From what you've said, this has been hanging on making you feel bad for too long!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness- was it really all that time ago that we were pacing the floor with you and DD as you were coping with the nightly problems? What milestones has she achieved by now- I am very out of touch with what they can do by what age!


I can tell you when I see you! Cathy's had strict instructions that as well as seeing her I want to see Serena as well


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is currently 8.8c/48f at 7:52am. Everyone had been sent off to school, Seth will arrive in 4:45 minutes. Jamie will have him this morning. I have some running about to do, easier if I do it without his help.
> 
> This mornings coffee. Sorry for the delay in coffee was on my phone, it didn't post at first.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone, gentle hugs for those who's FM is nit behaving.


Good morning, Caren!! What a lovely coffee. I'm betting Seth and Jamie will have a grand time this morning!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning, Caren. Love the coffee---thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I can tell you when I see you! Cathy's had strict instructions that as well as seeing her I want to see Serena as well


I have had my mid-night panadol- so best get back to rest- It is going to be great meeting you on the 3rd!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning, Caren. Love the coffee---thanks.


It is a particularly fine one this morning!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had my mid-night panadol- so best get back to rest- It is going to be great meeting you on the 3rd!


With leaving on Sunday its starting to feel close- looking forward to it thats for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: and the rest of us had a lovely time in between.
> 
> Wow, not long for you now to start heading off. I see our weather forecast for next wed is 25c!


Turning on a lovely day for me- thank you for that!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The buildings are so SOLID! Something that really hit me in Britain in 2011. Lovely photos, as always, PurpleFi!


Thanks Jule, most of the walls are over a metre thick. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Kate. Any results from the election yet or is it still too early in your day?
> Junek


They have to get them all in before the publish anything so I think it will be early tomorrow morning. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> maybe a Norman word?


These are towns so called ville, a village is sometimes called a commune.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rookie, I'm glad that the thumb is better. You do need to be careful with that garlic! I agree, you need a garlic press! I'm in awe of your canning. I know many on this forum do that. I have really never gotten into that. I would like too, but for some reason just never have. I helped a friend do pickles once, but that was only as an assistant. I tried to pickle okra once, but when I discovered that I had put way too much garlic in the small jars, I never even tried it! I do think I may try it again. All of you inspire me in other areas besides knitting! This is a great place to be.

I'm taking my baby to get her stitches out today. She is adjusting well. My big dog, Bailey, still doesn't quite get it that he cannot be rough with her. Of course, he doesn't realize how big he is!

Until later, hugs to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, coffee with child and dog adorable.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good Morning all. It is 9:15am and I am pretty well done with this cold I caught on the weekend. :thumbup: :thumbup: Feeling back to normal and ready for another day at work. 10:30am to 6:30pm today and BBQ at Gages school tonight after work. I am going back to catch up now, taking a baby pumpkin hat to work today to work on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I hope you feel better soon. From what you've said, this has been hanging on making you feel bad for too long!
> Junek


Thank you, June. Yes it has but I am getting there now :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caren that coffee look so cute.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I have caught up now.....

Gwen the bowl is fantastic and the next one looks great too.

Purple, always love your pics, fibro any better today?

Kaye- Sorry to hear of the baby news, but glad to know they are not letting it get them down.

Normadern-feel well soon.

Rookie-oh my word that thumb looks awful, glad to hear it is feeling better.

Julie- Strangling the ball of yarn, rather then the far from lady-like Lupe will benefit you far more.

Going to go now, hope everyone has a great day, check in later on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm always leery of things like voodoo dolls, think the receiver (if evil) can turn them against the sender so easily. Better to just stay cool and collected.


True, I won't even go near a oujia board, the thought scares me to death, probably nothing other than a game board, but I just can't make myself go there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes I do still have you on my Skype contact. Some folks I had deleted that never contacted me or me them as agreed upon last year. Either way....we will have Skype up.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm working on another bowl (just one color). As soon as this panel in the hoop finishes I'm off to bed. The bowl will be larger; have to make 8 panels. I'm making these t use to put gifts in for the gift bags at the KAP. Just thought it might look nicer than a box or bag....will see if I get enough done. If not....boxes an plastic bowls instead....LOL....Whoops....machine jammed so that means I'm too tired to do any more. Love and hugs to all. Sending up prayers for healing, peace, and safety. XXOOXX


Those are so cool, it's amazing what you can do with that machine of yours, who knew that you could make things like that on an embroidery machine. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David said thank you, last night for all the birthday wishes for today. 
Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Wow I love your hair Gwen and Purple!! Will it still be there at the KAP?


 :XD: You do mean the color, not the hair itself right. lol
Just kidding, I started to laugh this morning when I read your post, so nice to wake up with a giggle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm so sorry for the sadness. It sounds like your message to Christopher may have been the best ever. Great that he got the job. Working will help ease the pain.


They just picked him up for work, he's making $10/hour. He was laughing as it's only a mile and a half or so away where they are working, but they wouldn't let him walk (he had my bike yesterday but they made him leave it there and brought him home since it was so late). lol
They even fed him steak and stuffed mushrooms and beer last night after work. 
The full time roofing job would be with their friend, who owns a roofing business, he thinks it's the roofer that did our and Marlas roof. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> How wonderful if this can turn into a fulltime job for him. It would help him feel a bit better about the baby. How sad for you too to lose a grandchild.


He said last night that he was so excited, for the first time in a long time, he felt like he was moving forward. It will give him other things to think about for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear that after you getting your hopes up again. As you say, better to miscarry at this stage than later on. It's natures way of dealing with things. Hopefully there will be a pregnancy in the future when they are both more settled together.


He told Kerry that they had plenty of time to work on making more babies, that they'd be okay. 
It is sad and I would have loved them to be pregnant, but everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I so agree Rookie. It's good to see them out working and getting on with their lives but one never knows what they are like at home. Their wives/families have a lot to deal with some times.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Maybe not a good idea to have rocks in your hand when you see Lupe....the temptation might be too great! :lol:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate -- I thought the same thing when I first read it!!
> 
> It's actually not too painful now; we'll see how it goes when I start peeling and coring all of those tomatoes. They sure are tasty this year, but very watery. It took 3 hours of cooking to get the spaghetti sauce to the consistency that I wanted -- finally added a can of tomato paste to the large pot to get it thicker. More spaghetti sauce today plus salsa, pizza sauce and chili saucee--maybe some ketchup and/or BBQ sauce if there are enough tomatoes; otherwise back to the local farm to get another bushel. I don't think I'd like to marathon canning like so many people do, but the 3-4 days of it is kind of fun. I'm only doing the water bath kind---so that's not too bad. The onions at the farm looked really good so I'm making onion marmalade this weekend. I want to get some apples when they're in season to make apple sauce and apple pie filling and maybe some apple butter.
> 
> ...


Christopher saw the pic of your thumb and said he had done the same thing to his thumb and to take it easy, that it hurts like crazy for a little while. 
She's going to come out in 2 or 3 weeks for a visit I think, then she'll make a permanent decision, but I am pretty sure that she'll move here. 
I think they are handling it all pretty well, I'm glad they aren't moping about, but moving on. 
I would imagine that it would change her, poor thing, and all the things that go through your mind, after once would be hard but twice would make you question a lot of things.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: You do mean the color, not the hair itself right. lol
> Just kidding, I started to laugh this morning when I read your post, so nice to wake up with a giggle.


Nice one. I hope my hair will still be there, the colour definite, ywill :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They just picked him up for work, he's making $10/hour. He was laughing as it's only a mile and a half or so away where they are working, but they wouldn't let him walk (he had my bike yesterday but they made him leave it there and brought him home since it was so late). lol
> They even fed him steak and stuffed mushrooms and beer last night after work.
> The full time roofing job would be with their friend, who owns a roofing business, he thinks it's the roofer that did our and Marlas roof. :thumbup:


I realize that's not a lot of money but they sure are treating him good. Of course, I have no idea what the cost of living is there. But it gives him work.
Junek


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They just picked him up for work, he's making $10/hour. He was laughing as it's only a mile and a half or so away where they are working, but they wouldn't let him walk (he had my bike yesterday but they made him leave it there and brought him home since it was so late). lol
> They even fed him steak and stuffed mushrooms and beer last night after work.
> The full time roofing job would be with their friend, who owns a roofing business, he thinks it's the roofer that did our and Marlas roof. :thumbup:


It is great that he enjoyed his work day. I could certainly eat the meal they gave him! Sounds delicious! It really is a step in the right direction for him to feel that he is moving forward. I'm sure you have said, but how old is Chris and GF? My DD is 28 and dating a 34 year old. I think it has taken him a long time to move forward. Right now, he is stagnant. He got a DUI a few years ago that has yet to be resolved. Fortunately, he was alone and no one was hurt. But, he keeps putting off taking care of it because he is worried that he may have to spend some time in jail! To me, get it over with and move on. It will never be easy, but he also doesn't know for sure if he will even have to go to jail. He is a good young man, and makes my DD happy, but immature in so many ways! Thankfully, he has the drinking under control.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You are really creating quite the picture of Sam, there really MUST be pictures, sheep earrings & a green beard- Lol



TNS said:


> Love, love, love your wonderful hair colours, Gwen and Purple! Now Sam, how about a green beard so the sheep can graze?
> 
> Your bowl is really impressive, Gwen and the panels for the next one look great. That new machine is certainly being put through its paces, and you have the most inventive ideas for using it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jogged 30 minutes, walked 15 minutes. A whole half hour! I'm a gazelle. Two friendly dogs met Maya by the car and silly Maya started yipping in fear. I'd have petted her but it was at the end of our walk and I was too far away.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures, can't believe they build so close to the water, the last picture even looks like there are water lines a few feet up the side of the house, how do they keep the water out.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun has just come out and I have some washing in the machine. That's all about I intend to do today. We are pickin up the gks from school today as it is gs2s 10th birthday and he wants us to go over for a take away.
> 
> I have done a quick catch up, but now can't rememberwhat anybody wrote :shock: Definitely a CRAFT moment. Nevertheless I send my love and healing vibes to all.
> 
> Here's a few more photos from france as I haven't been out in the garden with my camera for a while....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know what you mean. When I complain and then see someone with such disabilities and still going strong I feel ashamed also. We all need to remember to be thankful for what we have rather than moan and groan about what we've lost or don't have. I am so guilty of the later at times. Thanks for putting me on the right track for today. 


Railyn said:


> Today I had an experience that I would like to share with my dear friends. DH and I were griping about our aches and pains, just fussing, nothing serious. We live in our daughter's house and try to do as much maintance as we can so today we had a man come to give an estimate on repairing the fence. I noticed as I took him out to the back yard that he had lost a leg. He told Ray that he lost his leg 8 years ago in Iraq as well as he has a couple of artificial ribs. He walked around out uneven yard easily. He limped a bit but no worse than a lot of people. Make me ashamed of myself. He was a very nice man and took his disability so matter-of-factly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes....may be a little lighter but not to much. The last time it lasted about 8 weeks and still have a light lavender look to it.


nittergma said:


> Wow I love your hair Gwen and Purple!! Will it still be there at the KAP?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie how's the thumb today?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie you do so much putting up/making in the kitchen. I'm so impressed. I love homemade so much better but do so little od the putting up anymore. Of course our garden is much smaller than it used to be but my goodness you are amazing.


RookieRetiree said:


> Kate -- I thought the same thing when I first read it!!
> 
> It's actually not too painful now; we'll see how it goes when I start peeling and coring all of those tomatoes. They sure are tasty this year, but very watery. It took 3 hours of cooking to get the spaghetti sauce to the consistency that I wanted -- finally added a can of tomato paste to the large pot to get it thicker. More spaghetti sauce today plus salsa, pizza sauce and chili saucee--maybe some ketchup and/or BBQ sauce if there are enough tomatoes; otherwise back to the local farm to get another bushel. I don't think I'd like to marathon canning like so many people do, but the 3-4 days of it is kind of fun. I'm only doing the water bath kind---so that's not too bad. The onions at the farm looked really good so I'm making onion marmalade this weekend. I want to get some apples when they're in season to make apple sauce and apple pie filling and maybe some apple butter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back. I'll go ahead and check out adding the conference aspect. Of course I already have you as a contact.


sugarsugar said:


> Oh, I quite enjoyed the conference call. I was one of the ones who ended up having skype on for about 3 hours and it was great having people coming and going to chat to us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so intrigued by homes that are right on the water like these are. I would be so concerned with water damage, etc. but guess they must be safe. Beautiful.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun has just come out and I have some washing in the machine. That's all about I intend to do today. We are pickin up the gks from school today as it is gs2s 10th birthday and he wants us to go over for a take away.
> 
> I have done a quick catch up, but now can't rememberwhat anybody wrote :shock: Definitely a CRAFT moment. Nevertheless I send my love and healing vibes to all.
> 
> Here's a few more photos from france as I haven't been out in the garden with my camera for a while....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Get it all out now so you are able to remain calmer at the tribunal. She is going to reap the consequences of her behavior either in the here and now or in the hereafter.



Lurker 2 said:


> This latest series of claims- that I have Hepatitis B, and transmitted it to Fale, and that I failed to look after a stomach cancer for twenty years (he would have been dead in that time frame) really take the cake. And I am also accused of transmitting Syphilis to him. (That was an embarrassing blood test to have to have done- but apparently his Yaws (a disease endemic in the Pacific) is still active- according to the Australian Authorities). Groan. And her final shot was that the 'Truth Hurts' Well really lady, look at your own problems!
> My apologies if this is TMI for some- but I think I am a bit angry at the moment- usually does take a while before I really react.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If I may tag along with June's comments....ditto.


jknappva said:


> We love you and Pat so we want the very best for you. Now I'm praying for safe travels for you. And that your furniture arrives with no delays. We can never be sure of those things that others are responsible for!
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is mostly the type of things I do with the machine. Very little regular embroidery. Though, I did get a call from my oldest DD concerning doing some table cloths for her company (where she is employed). Will be giving them a cost estimate as soon as I receive the design and get a price for having their logo digitized. Kind of excited about it. Nothing definite yet but sounds promising.


jknappva said:


> WOW!! Gwen, that is absolutely gorgeous. I had nodded of the things you can do with that machine!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is such a cute coffee


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is currently 8.8c/48f at 7:52am. Everyone had been sent off to school, Seth will arrive in 4:45 minutes. Jamie will have him this morning. I have some running about to do, easier if I do it without his help.
> 
> This mornings coffee. Sorry for the delay in coffee was on my phone, it didn't post at first.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone, gentle hugs for those who's FM is nit behaving.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen....the thumb is still pink today and a little tender, but has been okay so far in getting the tomatoes ready to peel (cored and blanched) and once they cool off, I'll be ready to peel them and start their cooking process. Not sure what will go out first - the thumb or the lower back (gets stiff and sore when I stand for long period of time. Just a very weird thing to have happen---never ever saw anything like it....Kaye - how did Chris do his? I don't even remember banging it.

I keep forgetting to let you know - I'll have my laptop with me--I just have to load Skype before I get there.

I have stuffed peppers cooking with the spaghetti sauce I made yesterday so we'll be doing the first taste test. Smells yummy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome....skype has changed since the last KAP and there is zero fee to do the conference call......somebody is looking out for us! Yea Skype! Don't forget to connect with me or someone else you know will be at the KAP so we can hook you in. Just had a delightful conversation with a KTPer in the UK. Absolutely wonderful! So nice to be able to put a name and voice to folks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> With leaving on Sunday its starting to feel close- looking forward to it thats for sure.


And lucky you meeting up with Cathy and Serena!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I have caught up now.....
> 
> Gwen the bowl is fantastic and the next one looks great too.
> 
> ...


And will bring some feeling of relief, I suspect!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma wrote:
I'm always leery of things like voodoo dolls, think the receiver (if evil) can turn them against the sender so easily. Better to just stay cool and collected.

That is very much my own feeling- I missed your post first time round, Kansas- so thanks Kaye for bringing it to my notice!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen....the thumb is still pink today and a little tender, but has been okay so far in getting the tomatoes ready to peel (cored and blanched) and once they cool off, I'll be ready to peel them and start their cooking process. Not sure what will go out first - the thumb or the lower back (gets stiff and sore when I stand for long period of time. Just a very weird thing to have happen---never ever saw anything like it....Kaye - how did Chris do his? I don't even remember banging it.


I had a similar bruise on the inside of my wrist that I didn't even see until the next day--pressure bruises can happen so easily. I was helping him with the motorcycle--had to hold up the rear tire, which is heavy--and it didn't hurt at the time, but the next day, my wrist was purple and I actually had to think back to what I was doing to figure out that's how it happened. Luckily, it did heal pretty fast, so I hope the same for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Get it all out now so you are able to remain calmer at the tribunal. She is going to reap the consequences of her behavior either in the here and now or in the hereafter.


It is really good having the Tea Party to explode on- and if one waits till it is well advanced- most lurkers will have given up, I suspect.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And I'm with y'all on the voodoo dolls and the Ouija board--no thank you! :shock:

Work is crazy today, so I'll be back later, I hope...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> that is such a cute coffee


Thanks! this one sort of reminded me of my brother walking the family dog when we were kids. 
Thought this was rather neat while I was walking in my woods.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, I won't even go near a oujia board, the thought scares me to death, probably nothing other than a game board, but I just can't make myself go there.


I'm the same way. It may be superstition but why possibly open yourself up for something you may regret later.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love reflection photos. Very cool.


NanaCaren said:


> Thanks! this one sort of reminded me of my brother walking the family dog when we were kids.
> Thought this was rather neat while I was walking in my woods.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is mostly the type of things I do with the machine. Very little regular embroidery. Though, I did get a call from my oldest DD concerning doing some table cloths for her company (where she is employed). Will be giving them a cost estimate as soon as I receive the design and get a price for having their logo digitized. Kind of excited about it. Nothing definite yet but sounds promising.


That sounds really interesting. I'm sure you'll give them a better price than a large company that has a large overhead to meet!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had a similar bruise on the inside of my wrist that I didn't even see until the next day--pressure bruises can happen so easily. I was helping him with the motorcycle--had to hold up the rear tire, which is heavy--and it didn't hurt at the time, but the next day, my wrist was purple and I actually had to think back to what I was doing to figure out that's how it happened. Luckily, it did heal pretty fast, so I hope the same for you!


I bruised both wrists (pressure bruises, like you said) the first time I took a CPR class. It was required that everyone who worked for the city in a job where you were interacting with the public know the procedure.
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just fished stitching this bowl together. Still have to remove the stabilizer and then reshape & dry it.


That is really gorgeous, Gwen. I had no idea you could do that sort of thing with an embroidery machine. Love the colors.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks! this one sort of reminded me of my brother walking the family dog when we were kids.
> Thought this was rather neat while I was walking in my woods.


Lovely! Beauty is everywhere if we take the time to notice!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks! this one sort of reminded me of my brother walking the family dog when we were kids.
> Thought this was rather neat while I was walking in my woods.


How lovely and quieting-- great spot to stop for a breather.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks! this one sort of reminded me of my brother walking the family dog when we were kids.
> Thought this was rather neat while I was walking in my woods.


Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome!!



NanaCaren said:


> Thanks! this one sort of reminded me of my brother walking the family dog when we were kids.
> Thought this was rather neat while I was walking in my woods.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> TNs, you were right it was water jogging!


LOL I thought it was really water logging as you meant staying in so long you got waterlogged. Never even thought of water jogging. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen...So glad the report was great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nothing like relief.

Caren...That barn is going to be beautiful. Think I'd be tempted to move in there.

Kiwifrau...Bravo, you stuck with it and did it. Sounds like me with the drill.

Julie...I thought Fale looked so thin in the picture you posted short while back. Drastic change, but didn't want to upset you. Sorry you are being blamed for everything. I hope you are able to get to the point where it all goes over your head. I don't want her ruining your health too. I know it's not easy, but think of the satisfaction it would give you to just let her rant and not let her rile you. Easier said than done, but you could even think of it as revenge. :wink: Sorry this lawyer couldn't help. At least he gave you some contacts.

Sandi...So glad to hear the surgery is over and all is well. Phew!!

Poledra...Sad that the sister puppy is sick. Hope you find out what is wrong. I'm quite behind. Maybe you know already. :roll: 

Gagesmom...What an adorable hat.

Well, I'm so far behind and don't think I will catch up. Have tried to print out all the emails about KAP so I will have the schedule and instructions. Think I have 7 pages. Will try and get it down to the nitty gritty. My grocery cart and I took a hard tumble in a pot hold in the parking lot yesterday of a smaller health food store. Thought I'd sprained my ankle as it swelled so and throbbed. Could hardly turn over in bed last night I was so stiff and sore. These laser treatments are really helping and amazingly. I woke up and was well. Had another treatment today and feeling as if nothing happened unless I have to put pressure on my knees. Truly amazing. I figured it had undone all the treatments had helped with but we still slept upstairs, so I think I am officially doing stairs now. It is called cold-laser therapy. I thought of Gwen's DH as his wound wasn't healing. It helps with wounds that are resistant too. Well, off for a while now to get some housework done in the kitchen or we won't be able to walk across the floor or eat. :XD: :XD: :XD: I know, I am behind in everything. Leaving off on pg. 67


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my hair maybe - not sure about the beard - lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well now Sam, I can bring some dye for the beard.....ya know a purple stripe down each side might look rather distinguished.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks! this one sort of reminded me of my brother walking the family dog when we were kids.
> Thought this was rather neat while I was walking in my woods.


That is a beautiful picture. So peaceful.
I've at last got some pictures from my recent trip to Poland on the laptop so I'll have a go at posting some. The first is a beautiful area with a lake and forests about 1 hour drive from Krosno. The day we went was the one and only grey overcast day of the whole week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> 
> Julie...I thought Fale looked so thin in the picture you posted short while back. Drastic change, but didn't want to upset you. Sorry you are being blamed for everything. I hope you are able to get to the point where it all goes over your head. I don't want her ruining your health too. I know it's not easy, but think of the satisfaction it would give you to just let her rant and not let her rile you. Easier said than done, but you could even think of it as revenge. :wink: Sorry this lawyer couldn't help. At least he gave you some contacts.
> 
> ...


I am learning to waterproof my back- it also helps when you can find something to give one at least a wry grin. One does also need the occasional shoulder to weep on- fortunately I do have a few of those. 
It is good that life is keeping you busy- are you getting any knitting done? sorry I deleted your post, mostly, before doing a preview.
We have our General Election tomorrow- thank goodness I voted a couple of days ago- so my die is cast. Could take two weeks before we know the final outcome.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a happy birthday to david - did you bake a pie for him? --- sam


Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is a beautiful picture. So peaceful.
> I've at last got some pictures from my recent trip to Poland on the laptop so I'll have a go at posting some. The first is a beautiful area with a lake and forests about 1 hour drive from Krosno. The day we went was the one and only grey overcast day of the whole week!


Always interesting to see shots of people's travels!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> my hair maybe - not sure about the beard - lol --- sam


Aw go on Sam! We're all waiting to see you! lol.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, cute coffee & beautiful reflection photo.
Angela, great pictures from Poland.
Awsome we can view Poland & France & the US & never leave the house!

Daralene, glad you didn't wreck yourself when you fell. Great the lazier treatments are helping so much.

I talked to a friend last night & we have signed up for a silk painting class for the same weekend as KAP, since I can't be with you at least I'll be doing something fun, I hope.Bonny Macnab, a local artist that I have told you about before is doing the class. She has had others before but I have it been able to attend. I am not good at drawing but hope I can make something at least presentable.
Very grey day here today, I don't know what happened to the sunny week that was predicted. Now there is talk of showers For today & tomorrow, certainly not combining weather.
I chopped up all my ripe tomatoes this morning, I'm going to try Rookies recipe for seafood sauce. I don't have quite enough ripe ones yet so threw them in the freezer for now, 
GS was happy with his John Deere birthday gifts, we got him a backpack & a tractor, plow & round baler.1/32scale. DS#2got him a combine, he was so thrilled, he spend the evening combining the living room rug.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen...So glad the report was great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nothing like relief.
> 
> Caren...That barn is going to be beautiful. Think I'd be tempted to move in there.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're not feeling effects from your tumble!! Sounds like these treatments are really helping a lot.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can't you buya hand held thingy that does the same thing? that looks really sore - sending tou tons of healing energy. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch..I was smashing garlic with the back of a chef knife for the canned spaghetti sauce, and must have burst some veins in my thumb... Sure did turn purple and then red..it hurts enough to prevent me from knitting tonight. Hope it's better tomorrow since I have 2 more bushels of tomatoes to do!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is a beautiful picture. So peaceful.
> I've at last got some pictures from my recent trip to Poland on the laptop so I'll have a go at posting some. The first is a beautiful area with a lake and forests about 1 hour drive from Krosno. The day we went was the one and only grey overcast day of the whole week!


The scenery is still beautiful.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what will it do if passed? -- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Kate --
> I wonder how the Independent Scotland vote is coming out - time to check the TV.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - can two cars pass on those streets? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun has just come out and I have some washing in the machine. That's all about I intend to do today. We are pickin up the gks from school today as it is gs2s 10th birthday and he wants us to go over for a take away.
> 
> I have done a quick catch up, but now can't rememberwhat anybody wrote :shock: Definitely a CRAFT moment. Nevertheless I send my love and healing vibes to all.
> 
> Here's a few more photos from france as I haven't been out in the garden with my camera for a while....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what will it do if passed? -- sam


Scotland will in 2016 become an Independent country- having to renegotiate membership of the EU, NATO, and so on. My family is seriously split between the yes and no vote.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way to get you quickly back in the pink. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Purplefi, lovely photos as always. Whilst I have been under the weather they have cheered me up :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I do appreciate being here :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - can two cars pass on those streets? --- sam


No way, you either wait until you can see it is clear or risk having to baick up. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually I think I could do that in real life. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think the soft, worry ball is the best idea, then I can throttle (her)/it, and no-one will be any the wiser! I did have a dream a number of weeks ago where I had twisted her hair round my right fist, and I was banging her up and down against the floor- in dreams only!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually I think I could do that in real life. --- sam


Mind you- she is not slim- stuff of fantasy only I am afraid!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this one is great --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is currently 8.8c/48f at 7:52am. Everyone had been sent off to school, Seth will arrive in 4:45 minutes. Jamie will have him this morning. I have some running about to do, easier if I do it without his help.
> 
> This mornings coffee. Sorry for the delay in coffee was on my phone, it didn't post at first.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone, gentle hugs for those who's FM is nit behaving.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks! this one sort of reminded me of my brother walking the family dog when we were kids.
> Thought this was rather neat while I was walking in my woods.


Yeah! Lovely. By coincidence we noticed how the reflected images along the waters edge at the Great Bear Rainforest in northwest Canada had obviously influenced native art, totem poles etc.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TNS said:


> Yeah! Lovely. By coincidence we noticed how the reflected images along the waters edge at the Great Bear Rainforest in northwest Canada had obviously influenced native art, totem poles etc.


What a neat shot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yeah! Lovely. By coincidence we noticed how the reflected images along the waters edge at the Great Bear Rainforest in northwest Canada had obviously influenced native art, totem poles etc.


It seems so obvious, when you see it like that!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> That is a beautiful picture. So peaceful.
> I've at last got some pictures from my recent trip to Poland on the laptop so I'll have a go at posting some. The first is a beautiful area with a lake and forests about 1 hour drive from Krosno. The day we went was the one and only grey overcast day of the whole week!


Lake Solina looks beautiful even if it was overcast, and Krosno looks so interesting. I imagine you know it well if DS lives there or nearby. Thanks for your photos.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It seems so obvious, when you see it like that!


I do wonder whether this has influenced the First Nations traditional art. I'm sure your surroundings and experiences must influence you as an artist. As someone who has studied art in far more detail than I, what do you think, Julie?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a neat shot!


Taken by DH, of course, but I my instigation!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch..I was smashing garlic with the back of a chef knife for the canned spaghetti sauce, and must have burst some veins in my thumb... Sure did turn purple and then red..it hurts enough to prevent me from knitting tonight. Hope it's better tomorrow since I have 2 more bushels of tomatoes to do!


~~~Ouch!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the picture of the lake and of the square. Both so peaceful.Is that a cobblestone street?


angelam said:


> That is a beautiful picture. So peaceful. Is that a cobblestone road?
> I've at last got some pictures from my recent trip to Poland on the laptop so I'll have a go at posting some. The first is a beautiful area with a lake and forests about 1 hour drive from Krosno. The day we went was the one and only grey overcast day of the whole week!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW!


TNS said:


> Yeah! Lovely. By coincidence we noticed how the reflected images along the waters edge at the Great Bear Rainforest in northwest Canada had obviously influenced native art, totem poles etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick pic....it has taken me 7 hours to stitch out but here's the latest bowl. Again, still have to soak off the stabilizer.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pic....it has taken me 7 hours to stitch out but here's the latest bowl. Again, still have to soak off the stabilizer.


That is lovely, glad you are enjoying your embroidery machine xx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, that's our future as a country decided...the polls have now closed and the result should be known around 7am tomorrow morning (I think that's 2am EST) I am surprised at how nervous I'm feeling, but I think it's now dawning on me just how momentous this will be. Without getting into the politics of it all, it has certainly enthused us as a nation - it just said on the news that 97% of the population have registered to vote ....whether they actually do or not may be a different story, but this is a country where normally a 40% turnout at an election is counted as good! We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Dont let her crap get to you. And by the way.... that's NO lady. LOL
> Take care. HUGS


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just fished stitching this bowl together. Still have to remove the stabilizer and then reshape & dry it.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm working on another bowl (just one color). As soon as this panel in the hoop finishes I'm off to bed. The bowl will be larger; have to make 8 panels. I'm making these t use to put gifts in for the gift bags at the KAP. Just thought it might look nicer than a box or bag....will see if I get enough done. If not....boxes an plastic bowls instead....LOL....Whoops....machine jammed so that means I'm too tired to do any more. Love and hugs to all. Sending up prayers for healing, peace, and safety. XXOOXX


~~~This is really beautiful! Love the color! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful - does it have a bottom? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pic....it has taken me 7 hours to stitch out but here's the latest bowl. Again, still have to soak off the stabilizer.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I had an experience that I would like to share with my dear friends. DH and I were griping about our aches and pains, just fussing, nothing serious. We live in our daughter's house and try to do as much maintance as we can so today we had a man come to give an estimate on repairing the fence. I noticed as I took him out to the back yard that he had lost a leg. He told Ray that he lost his leg 8 years ago in Iraq as well as he has a couple of artificial ribs. He walked around out uneven yard easily. He limped a bit but no worse than a lot of people. Make me ashamed of myself. He was a very nice man and took his disability so matter-of-factly.


~~~Thanks for sharing. Appreciate the perspective readjustment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I do wonder whether this has influenced the First Nations traditional art. I'm sure your surroundings and experiences must influence you as an artist. As someone who has studied art in far more detail than I, what do you think, Julie?


It is certainly a tempting thought- it would be interesting to check out with a First Nations' person!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen...So glad the report was great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nothing like relief.
> 
> Caren...That barn is going to be beautiful. Think I'd be tempted to move in there.
> 
> ...


Oh Daralene, I hope you are not too sore after your fall. We need to get that bubble wrap out again! :shock:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the picture of the lake and of the square. Both so peaceful.Is that a cobblestone street?


Yes it is cobblestone but not the original cobblestones. The whole square has been given a face lift over the past couple of years. Some areas where the cobblestone was particularly uneven has been relaid and smooth paved walkways criss cross the square (because the ladies complained they couldn't walk across in high heels)! They have also excavated some cellars under the square, probably used as shelters in times of war and then for storage by the surounding shops and restaurants. They are now used as a glass museum, glass factories being the local industry. Finally all the buildings around the square have had a lick of paint and the whole place looks so much lighter and brighter since I was there two years ago. It was quite drab and run down looking then.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pic....it has taken me 7 hours to stitch out but here's the latest bowl. Again, still have to soak off the stabilizer.


That is looking so good now all the panels are joined together. Beautiful! I see a whole new career in your future!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! I want to live in that cottage by the lake!

Julie, I do hope you are making a list of things you want to say. It is so easy to forget something especially when emotions are involved.

Great bowl, Gwen. I think you like your new toy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Well, that's our future as a country decided...the polls have now closed and the result should be known around 7am tomorrow morning (I think that's 2am EST) I am surprised at how nervous I'm feeling, but I think it's now dawning on me just how momentous this will be. Without getting into the politics of it all, it has certainly enthused us as a nation - it just said on the news that 97% of the population have registered to vote ....whether they actually do or not may be a different story, but this is a country where normally a 40% turnout at an election is counted as good! We shall see what tomorrow brings.


Not only Scotland. I think the whole of the UK are on the edge of their seats!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful pictures! I want to live in that cottage by the lake!
> 
> Julie, I do hope you are making a list of things you want to say. It is so easy to forget something especially when emotions are involved.
> 
> Great bowl, Gwen. I think you like your new toy!


I'll try to do that before I leave- still a few days to get my head around matters!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He doesn't know yet that that is what he's getting but he'll enjoy it tremendously. I wish I could can my own cherries.
> 
> Christopher is still here, he's going to stay here, other than going back to get his stuff. He went up to workforce earlier this afternoon to drop off his references, and they had him do an online resume in their system since his can't be linked to jobs in their system, and he never came home, he finally called to tell me he got a roofing job for at least a couple days, but may be a full time job. I'll find out more info when he gets home.
> They are not pregnant either, doc said definite signs of a recent miscarriage though so at least they know that that is what happened. Christopher was a little sad after she told him, but then told Kerry that his mom was right, they'd rather lose it early like that if something was wrong than at 6-8 months or still born or something, so they are taking it all in stride over all.


~~~A mixed bag of news...So sorry about the baby. I am glad to see that there is a positive twitch to their dealing with the news. Glad to know he has a job and good prospects for the future. {{{Comforting hugs for all.}}}


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love reflection photos. Very cool.


Thank you some of my favorite things to get photos of while out walking.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful pictures! I want to live in that cottage by the lake!
> 
> Julie, I do hope you are making a list of things you want to say. It is so easy to forget something especially when emotions are involved.
> 
> Great bowl, Gwen. I think you like your new toy!


Pammie, you could stay in that cottage by the lake! It is one of three,in the grounds of a hotel, that are rented out as holiday lets.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pic....it has taken me 7 hours to stitch out but here's the latest bowl. Again, still have to soak off the stabilizer.


wow that is fantastic, what a great job. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this one is great --- sam


Thank you :-D love some of the coffee's I find.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yeah! Lovely. By coincidence we noticed how the reflected images along the waters edge at the Great Bear Rainforest in northwest Canada had obviously influenced native art, totem poles etc.


That is beautiful. I think the surroundings really do influence the art. this one is really neat looking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yeah! Lovely. By coincidence we noticed how the reflected images along the waters edge at the Great Bear Rainforest in northwest Canada had obviously influenced native art, totem poles etc.


That's really amazing!!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can reach a stage where even garter stitch seems too much- but then most of what has been going on for me has been at an emotional level- except when the hip is playing up badly! That is good you have the sense of accomplishment, of getting the knitting done. I have just been speaking with one of the Clerks of Sydney Meeting- it seems likely that they are going to be able to support me- I am glad I thought of contacting him, prior to arrival, rather than doing everything last minute!


~~~Good! Good! Good! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pic....it has taken me 7 hours to stitch out but here's the latest bowl. Again, still have to soak off the stabilizer.


Just as beautiful as your "Autumn" bowl!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This latest series of claims- that I have Hepatitis B, and transmitted it to Fale, and that I failed to look after a stomach cancer for twenty years (he would have been dead in that time frame) really take the cake. And I am also accused of transmitting Syphilis to him. (That was an embarrassing blood test to have to have done- but apparently his Yaws (a disease endemic in the Pacific) is still active- according to the Australian Authorities). Groan. And her final shot was that the 'Truth Hurts' Well really lady, look at your own problems!
> My apologies if this is TMI for some- but I think I am a bit angry at the moment- usually does take a while before I really react.


~~~Luckily these are some accusations that can be proved/disproved by science. She is showing she does not know whereof she speaks! Let's hope someone starts to question her motivations.

~~~Get one of those stress balls....they really do work! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Dont let her crap get to you. And by the way.... that's NO lady. LOL
> Take care. HUGS


~~~good point! :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yeah! Lovely. By coincidence we noticed how the reflected images along the waters edge at the Great Bear Rainforest in northwest Canada had obviously influenced native art, totem poles etc.


Never thought about that. Those photos are amazing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good Morning all. It is 9:15am and I am pretty well done with this cold I caught on the weekend. :thumbup: :thumbup: Feeling back to normal and ready for another day at work. 10:30am to 6:30pm today and BBQ at Gages school tonight after work. I am going back to catch up now, taking a baby pumpkin hat to work today to work on.


I'm not very popular here at the moment- both David and Maryanne have caught colds from me. Maryanne is not too bad but David is feeling terrible with it. He rarely gets sick but when he gets a cold it really knocks him. But he is not a demanding patient so I'm not complaining.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He said last night that he was so excited, for the first time in a long time, he felt like he was moving forward. It will give him other things to think about for sure.


Thats sounding positive- while he is going to have tough days still he sounds like he might be on the upward path again. And maybe it wasn't the right time for them to be dealing with a pregnancy and a baby just yet. They do take a lot of emotional energy afterall- and for a long time to come. Some never stop requiring a lot of emotional energy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> David said thank you, last night for all the birthday wishes for today.
> Love and hugs to you all.


Glad he had an awesome birthday. Happy belated birthday to him from Matthew and me. I think of him often as he journeys in and out of Michigan so often. Tell him they keep talking about a winter as bad if not worse than last year for our state. Lake Michigan froze over completely across the lake which they are crediting to our cooler summer and predicting another tough winter for us. Yikes.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found the right word for her about a day ago- VIRAGO- a fierce or abusive woman- according to Dad's Little Oxford Dictionary.
> Hugs for you too, dear- hope all is serene in your world!


~~~PERFECT WORD! I have not heard this word before, but it truly fits her. Other synonyms are fishwife, spiteful violent woman, hellcat, witch, she-devil, harridan, shrew, dragon, termagant, vixen, ogress, martinet, battle-ax...and tartar (which will forever alter my reaction to steak/tuna tartar! :? ).


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Things are reasonable. Serena is now 5 months old. Wow, where did that time go? She is such a delight.


~~~WOW....5 months....making big strides in life! What a joy! Hope mom is enjoying it, too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I'm with y'all on the voodoo dolls and the Ouija board--no thank you! :shock:
> 
> Work is crazy today, so I'll be back later, I hope...


Me too- far too dangerous


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks! this one sort of reminded me of my brother walking the family dog when we were kids.
> Thought this was rather neat while I was walking in my woods.


It sure is neat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Think our trip to Melbourne could take a while on Sunday.
We need to leave her very early as the roads around here will be closed and I will need to backtrack to get out if we don't leave at 7. Sunday is the City to Bay fun run. A fun run that begins in the city very near to us and gets closer to us on the way out the city so all the roads are closed for a cfew hours while the 1,000s of runners gather together and then start the run.
In the football there is a national level (I follow the state level) and in the national level one of our state teams has made it to the second to last final. A win in this final will put them into the Grand Final. And this game is in Melbourne and many people are driving over for it- which means many will be driving back Sunday. So while I will be going in the opposite direction to the traffic there could well be enough to make overtaking hard.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is currently 8.8c/48f at 7:52am. Everyone had been sent off to school, Seth will arrive in 4:45 minutes. Jamie will have him this morning. I have some running about to do, easier if I do it without his help.
> 
> This mornings coffee. Sorry for the delay in coffee was on my phone, it didn't post at first.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone, gentle hugs for those who's FM is nit behaving.


~~~All these coffees are magic to me  Each one a delight! Thank you for each one....and they have been MANY!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~PERFECT WORD! I have not heard this word before, but it truly fits her. Other synonyms are fishwife, spiteful violent woman, hellcat, witch, she-devil, harridan, shrew, dragon, termagant, vixen, ogress, martinet, battle-ax...and tartar (which will forever alter my reaction to steak/tuna tartar! :? ).


It is one of the names of a group of people from far Russia, also called Tatars, including Mongols and several other groups. Fierce warriors (think Genghis Khan). But usually used now in a derogatory sense. Supposedly Steak Tartare came from this group.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She is still working on rolling by herself, although sometimes when she is on her tummy she works her legs like she is going to take off crawling. Funny to watch. She is reaching and picking up small toys. Will start solid food in the next week or so (will definately get a photo of that).
> 
> ~~~expect some food-decorated smiles!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Shirley...Wishing you and Pat a safe and joyful journey to your new home. I am happy for both of you and this journey nears and you can avoid the cold and snowy winters that you have endured lately. I love the whale in your avatar.

Darowil....Wishing safe travels for you and Maryanne as well. It will be fun hearing of your adventures. Take plenty of pictures of Cathy and Serena as well. 

Gwen...So enjoying your embroidery adventures. Looking forward to seeing you and Marianne again. I can imagine the ride up to Ohio. This time it will be cooler so make sure you have a jacket or wrap ready to throw on while making stops along the way. What fun it will be to see Sam's grandchildren again and seeing how much the boys have grown. Such a lovely family to share our weekend with.

I have so much to do this weekend. I came home from work not feeling the greatest. I forgot to bring one of my meds with me today and now I am paying the price this evening. My acid reflux is not being kind to me today. I did take my medicine when I came home from work, but it was not good enough. I also drank some water mixed with red wine vinegar to settle the burning. That has helped a bit. I need to get going and get some emails out this evening and then head to bed to get some rest.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yeah! Lovely. By coincidence we noticed how the reflected images along the waters edge at the Great Bear Rainforest in northwest Canada had obviously influenced native art, totem poles etc.


Does look like one siedways doesn't it? How different it looks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is a beautiful picture. So peaceful.
> I've at last got some pictures from my recent trip to Poland on the laptop so I'll have a go at posting some. The first is a beautiful area with a lake and forests about 1 hour drive from Krosno. The day we went was the one and only grey overcast day of the whole week!


The fog adds character to the shot. Looks a lovley place


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well, that's our future as a country decided...the polls have now closed and the result should be known around 7am tomorrow morning (I think that's 2am EST) I am surprised at how nervous I'm feeling, but I think it's now dawning on me just how momentous this will be. Without getting into the politics of it all, it has certainly enthused us as a nation - it just said on the news that 97% of the population have registered to vote ....whether they actually do or not may be a different story, but this is a country where normally a 40% turnout at an election is counted as good! We shall see what tomorrow brings.


Is a simple majority all that is required? When we are looking at changing the constitution we need a majority of 2/3 rds to bring about the change.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They have to get them all in before the publish anything so I think it will be early tomorrow morning. X


~~~It is 6:20 PM here in Chicago. We are getting some results about voter turnout....but not the vote. We are watching BBCNews....lots of chatter. The voter turn-out numbers are PHENOMENAL! 85-95%! Have we ever had anything like that in the US? I doubt it. With that kind of participation, the results will truly reflect the heart of Scotland on this issue. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It sure is neat.


Thank you that was in a ditch the day was not all that sunny I didn't think at the time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great idea pam - it is so easy to forget what you want to say when you have someone attacking you from across the aisle. --- sam

[quote=pammie1234
Julie, I do hope you are making a list of things you want to say. It is so easy to forget something especially when emotions are involved.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen - another great bowl.

TNS -- your vision and DH's pointing and clicking--great team!

SugarSugar - can't wat to see new photos or videos of the latest accomplishments.

Shirley & Pat, Darowil and family - happy and safe travelling.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They just picked him up for work, he's making $10/hour. He was laughing as it's only a mile and a half or so away where they are working, but they wouldn't let him walk (he had my bike yesterday but they made him leave it there and brought him home since it was so late). lol
> They even fed him steak and stuffed mushrooms and beer last night after work.
> The full time roofing job would be with their friend, who owns a roofing business, he thinks it's the roofer that did our and Marlas roof. :thumbup:


~~~Sounds like a good deal! Steak & stuffed mushrooms? mmmm!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He said last night that he was so excited, for the first time in a long time, he felt like he was moving forward. It will give him other things to think about for sure.


~~~He has the KTP behind him....needles clacking! That may rattle him a bit, but we can do it quietly. Glad he has a good outlook! Positive always helps! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He told Kerry that they had plenty of time to work on making more babies, that they'd be okay.
> It is sad and I would have loved them to be pregnant, but everything happens for a reason.


~~~I so agree. I also believe there is always a silver lining....sometimes it is really hard to find, but it IS there! You have to feel good about how he is dealing with all of this going on. Don't you just love it when "they do good!" :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB wrote:
Maybe not a good idea to have rocks in your hand when you see Lupe....the temptation might be too great!



Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD:


~~~

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course it has a bottom; bottom does have the open lace work too. I'm going to use it to display some of the gifts for folks at KAP.


thewren said:


> beautiful - does it have a bottom? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our city originally had either cobblestone or dirt streets. There is one original cobblestone street remaining.


angelam said:


> Yes it is cobblestone but not the original cobblestones. The whole square has been given a face lift over the past couple of years. Some areas where the cobblestone was particularly uneven has been relaid and smooth paved walkways criss cross the square (because the ladies complained they couldn't walk across in high heels)! They have also excavated some cellars under the square, probably used as shelters in times of war and then for storage by the surounding shops and restaurants. They are now used as a glass museum, glass factories being the local industry. Finally all the buildings around the square have had a lick of paint and the whole place looks so much lighter and brighter since I was there two years ago. It was quite drab and run down looking then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our city originally had either cobblestone or dirt streets. There is one original cobblestone street remaining.


Cobblestones look great but not such fun to walk or drive on


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch..I was smashing garlic with the back of a chef knife for the canned spaghetti sauce, and must have burst some veins in my thumb... Sure did turn purple and then red..it hurts enough to prevent me from knitting tonight. Hope it's better tomorrow since I have 2 more bushels of tomatoes to do!


~~~Sur La Table & Chef's Catalog have a tool that I absolutely love. It is a garlic rocker....it rocks back & forth & squashes the garlic through small holes ...AND the stainless steel handles serve as "stainless steel soap" that removes the garlic smell from your hands. It's about $15. You don't even have to take the "paper" off the clove, although I usually do. For big garlic crushing jobs....this is a must!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nor to drive on....can only imagine what riding in wagon pulled by a horse or mule would have been like.


darowil said:


> Cobblestones look great but not such fun to walk or drive on


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And to get ready to goout for the day. My Monday evening locla knitting group have been asked to do a couple of lots of yarn bombing. Todays is just for the day, and we have got people in the community to knit squares which we will attach to the tree and then remove them and sew them together into a lap rug for a local nursing home. The reason for the knitting is it has been called the yarning tree- so people can yarn about the various stories of the local area, but also the yarning with yarn. (does yarning have the same two meanings for others or is it an Australian use of yarning to mean talking- often telling stories rather than conversation).
Tell you about the other one nearer the time (mid October).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nor to drive on....can only imagine what riding in wagon pulled by a horse or mule would have been like.


and no rubber on the wheels either!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It is great that he enjoyed his work day. I could certainly eat the meal they gave him! Sounds delicious! It really is a step in the right direction for him to feel that he is moving forward. I'm sure you have said, but how old is Chris and GF? My DD is 28 and dating a 34 year old. I think it has taken him a long time to move forward. Right now, he is stagnant. He got a DUI a few years ago that has yet to be resolved. Fortunately, he was alone and no one was hurt. But, he keeps putting off taking care of it because he is worried that he may have to spend some time in jail! To me, get it over with and move on. It will never be easy, but he also doesn't know for sure if he will even have to go to jail. He is a good young man, and makes my DD happy, but immature in so many ways! Thankfully, he has the drinking under control.


~~~Strengthening vibes to you and all involved!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love reflection of totem poles.Angela, thank you for pics. What a charming town. How did your son happen to live in Poland.
Darlene, glad fall did not cause serious problems. Is the cold laser txt for FM OR arthritis? Does your chiropractor give them? 
Gwen, lovely bowl.
Finally got to library. Going to snuggle in with new book. Also got Dorthea Benton Frank's "Return to Sullivans Island" on CD to see if that will help me sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Luckily these are some accusations that can be proved/disproved by science. She is showing she does not know whereof she speaks! Let's hope someone starts to question her motivations.
> 
> ~~~Get one of those stress balls....they really do work! {{{hugs}}}


I was starting to doubt my own recall- but I've checked with the nurse at the doctor's clinic- she is quite out of line.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~PERFECT WORD! I have not heard this word before, but it truly fits her. Other synonyms are fishwife, spiteful violent woman, hellcat, witch, she-devil, harridan, shrew, dragon, termagant, vixen, ogress, martinet, battle-ax...and tartar (which will forever alter my reaction to steak/tuna tartar! :? ).


Gosh there have to have been some women around that got other folks upset! What a lot of terms!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Get it all out now so you are able to remain calmer at the tribunal. She is going to reap the consequences of her behavior either in the here and now or in the hereafter.


~~~Absolutely! "What goes 'round, comes 'round!" It's gonna' bite her in the end! Absolutely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> great idea pam - it is so easy to forget what you want to say when you have someone attacking you from across the aisle. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I know the cobblestone streets are the best today, but I sure hope they keep the one that is left. Where I grew up, we had a few brick roads. I thought they were cool. I honestly don't know if they still have them or not.

Fancy got her stitches out and is doing well. I took Bailey for a walk as that is what DD wanted. She says he needs to practice so he won't pull her. He is strong! 99 pounds! Maybe more now. But she is my doggy sitter for the KAP so I want to please her. Hopefully, both babies will behave.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Pammie, you could stay in that cottage by the lake! It is one of three,in the grounds of a hotel, that are rented out as holiday lets.


That would be so cool!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely! "What goes 'round, comes 'round!" It's gonna' bite her in the end! Absolutely!


I am afraid I really hope so!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome....skype has changed since the last KAP and there is zero fee to do the conference call......somebody is looking out for us! Yea Skype! Don't forget to connect with me or someone else you know will be at the KAP so we can hook you in. Just had a delightful conversation with a KTPer in the UK. Absolutely wonderful! So nice to be able to put a name and voice to folks.


~~~Gwen, did you get my request for a connection on Skype? What name should I use?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Some fantastic photographs TNS and Caren. Love reflection shots. Great shots in Poland too!!! Would love to stay there in that house by the lake.

It truly is amazing how that shot looks like a real totem pole when turned the other way. Really does make one think about inspiration for life and art. It is all around us.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I'm not caught up by any means, just jumping around when I saw posts referring to these photos. Worth the search.

Gwen...Those bowls are fantastic. You should have quite an Etsy store when you get going and it will help to pay for the cost of the machine, or if not the machine, the dongle, or whatever it is called. A lot of beauty coming out of your house from your creative hands.

Julie, I know that was hard to share about Fale and their accusations about you but so glad you were able to do that and get some support. It would be awful to be alone in this. Glad your daughter is supporting you and it sounds like you have another connection in Australia. Worried about you not having a place to stay though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was starting to doubt my own recall- but I've checked with the nurse at the doctor's clinic- she is quite out of line.


Can you take written proof from your doctor regarding such claims of your health that was supposedly transferred to Fale from you? As much as you can take in writing, the better. You do not have to give it to Lupe and I certainly would not. As long as you can prove to the council that this is not true, that is all you need to do. You know Lupe will get ugly, best that you do stay calm yet firm that you would like to see your husband and that you still love him despite what anyone else says.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Love reflection of totem poles.Angela, thank you for pics. What a charming town. How did your son happen to live in Poland.
> Darlene, glad fall did not cause serious problems. Is the cold laser txt for FM OR arthritis? Does your chiropractor give them?
> Gwen, lovely bowl.
> Finally got to library. Going to snuggle in with new book. Also got Dorthea Benton Frank's "Return to Sullivans Island" on CD to see if that will help me sleep.


The cold laser is from a coupon I got. The young man treating me is also the distributer for the NE. It is treating both arthritis and FM and even more really. Even got me to where I can knit again and that was carpal tunnel. Doing the stairs now for about a week. YAY My knees even look different, ankles too. He doesn't guarantee that there aren't times one needs surgery and that at times, that is best, but even then it helps you heal better. He came upon this because he had taken a supplement for body building, like that young man Caren's family knew and ended up in horrible, horrible pain and surgery. The cold laser helped get him out of pain. He still has pain from time to time but keeps it at bay with further treatment. It can also help with wounds that aren't healing. He had one man that had surgery and the wound wasn't closing and even started getting worse. This helped stimulate the area and got it to finally close when the doctors didn't know what to do for him. He won't talk down doctors and thinks they are wonderful, but this is something that can be quite helpful to people. He isn't a chiropractor but he and his father both trained. They also treat animals and just went to a show for guard dogs and treated a few dogs there. Very effective on horses too. It is expensive but they are hoping that insurance will start covering it in the near future. I am hoping to save up and get my own machine since my whole body can use it. This is very effective on animals too so you can know it isn't just placebo. It doesn't hurt treatment to be positive but the good results happen positive or not.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is a beautiful picture. So peaceful.
> I've at last got some pictures from my recent trip to Poland on the laptop so I'll have a go at posting some. The first is a beautiful area with a lake and forests about 1 hour drive from Krosno. The day we went was the one and only grey overcast day of the whole week!


~~~What a beautiful setting for that house! Loved the brick pattern in the street, too. Hope we get to see more of Poland! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Can you take written proof from your doctor regarding such claims of your health that was supposedly transferred to Fale from you? As much as you can take in writing, the better. You do not have to give it to Lupe and I certainly would not. As long as you can prove to the council that this is not true, that is all you need to do. You know Lupe will get ugly, best that you do stay calm yet firm that you would like to see your husband and that you still love him despite what anyone else says.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Scotland will in 2016 become an Independent country- having to renegotiate membership of the EU, NATO, and so on. My family is seriously split between the yes and no vote.


~~~It has been interesting following the arguments through the day, and in the past few weeks. It IS a big deal!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yeah! Lovely. By coincidence we noticed how the reflected images along the waters edge at the Great Bear Rainforest in northwest Canada had obviously influenced native art, totem poles etc.


~~~OMG...those are some of the most beautiful photos! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pic....it has taken me 7 hours to stitch out but here's the latest bowl. Again, still have to soak off the stabilizer.


~~~wow wow wow! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well, that's our future as a country decided...the polls have now closed and the result should be known around 7am tomorrow morning (I think that's 2am EST) I am surprised at how nervous I'm feeling, but I think it's now dawning on me just how momentous this will be. Without getting into the politics of it all, it has certainly enthused us as a nation - it just said on the news that 97% of the population have registered to vote ....whether they actually do or not may be a different story, but this is a country where normally a 40% turnout at an election is counted as good! We shall see what tomorrow brings.


~~~At the very least it is exciting that the population has been energized! Love it! It has been interesting to follow the discussion on both sides...SO MUCH to consider!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful - does it have a bottom? --- sam


~~~hmmm? A bowl without a bottom? :?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


Personally I would tell her to take a 'long walk off a short pier' and ignore everything she says. hard to do though.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

i am watching BBC and the results have started coming in. 2 out of 32 have been decided - NO vote ahead by 29,000 by 21,000. Turnout of 98%. Now there are 3 with NO winning. A huge voter turnout in all three. There are 29 more so it could change. They feel it is starting to trend. Too soon to trend by someone else. they heel the heavily YES areas are not finished counting yet. 

very interesting.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have not followed the election in Scotland, but it does remind me of William Wallace! I do hope that the outcome is in the best interest of the people.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Shirley...Wishing you and Pat a safe and joyful journey to your new home. I am happy for both of you and this journey nears and you can avoid the cold and snowy winters that you have endured lately. I love the whale in your avatar.
> 
> Darowil....Wishing safe travels for you and Maryanne as well. It will be fun hearing of your adventures. Take plenty of pictures of Cathy and Serena as well.
> 
> ...


~~~Take care of yourself first, Pacer! You are the key!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I really hope so!


~~you are not alone in that.....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful embroidery, Gwen. 
Julie take care out there.Keep calm and let her show herself for what she is.
Most of the people I know are English and really don't care about the Scottish referendum., feeling that it is up to the voters and won't affect us.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just fished stitching this bowl together. Still have to remove the stabilizer and then reshape & dry it.


WOW! This is beautiful. Question!! Is this knitted or fabric?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch..I was smashing garlic with the back of a chef knife for the canned spaghetti sauce, and must have burst some veins in my thumb... Sure did turn purple and then red..it hurts enough to prevent me from knitting tonight. Hope it's better tomorrow since I have 2 more bushels of tomatoes to do!


Ohhhhhhhhh Ouch! I feel your pain.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm working on another bowl (just one color). As soon as this panel in the hoop finishes I'm off to bed. The bowl will be larger; have to make 8 panels. I'm making these t use to put gifts in for the gift bags at the KAP. Just thought it might look nicer than a box or bag....will see if I get enough done. If not....boxes an plastic bowls instead....LOL....Whoops....machine jammed so that means I'm too tired to do any more. Love and hugs to all. Sending up prayers for healing, peace, and safety. XXOOXX


What a lovely gift idea. Perhaps next year I will attend KAP!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:45pm and I am finally up. We started a week long anniversary sale today at work. I think I saw enough toilet paper, orange juice and cereal come through my till to last me a lifetime. lol. Cake mixes for $1 a box, a lady came through and bought 60 of them. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I am exhausted and I am sorry for not commenting tonight.
Much love and hugs to all. 

Working 10:30am to 6:30pm again tomorrow. Then 10-2 on Saturday and Sunday off.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Soldiers have a tendency to downplay their injuries, but sometimes in the quiet of their homes, they still face the nightmares, etc. Kudos to him for being out working and productive...hope you are able to give him some work to fix the fence. I know what you mean though -- we complain about our aches and pains (and they are legit!), but sometimes compared to others, we are humbled.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Today I had an experience that I would like to share with my dear friends. DH and I were griping about our aches and pains, just fussing, nothing serious. We live in our daughter's house and try to do as much maintance as we can so today we had a man come to give an estimate on repairing the fence. I noticed as I took him out to the back yard that he had lost a leg. He told Ray that he lost his leg 8 years ago in Iraq as well as he has a couple of artificial ribs. He walked around out uneven yard easily. He limped a bit but no worse than a lot of people. Make me ashamed of myself. He was a very nice man and took his disability so matter-of-factly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm bushed, beat, and all around wrung out tonight. Long day at work and another tomorrow. I don't know why, but we got swamped this week. I've read to the end, but please forgive me if I don't comment...I'm just going to go sit & knit a while. Y'all are in my heart, though, as always. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~I have spent the last few hours catching up. Glad to have had the time! 
DD is in town for high school reunion on a big scale...it is some landmark reunion...125th or something like that. She is hoping to do some networking....YEAH...so she can get a job here and move back to Chicago! I LOVE that idea!

DH has dr appts. this week....so far, so good...a couple more to go.

DSIL loves the sausage soup from MN Kathy(gottastitch?). Made that...it is good one. Dinner was good tonight. 

Starting to get my act together for KAP....laundry, packing, finishing favors, planning food contribution, etc. I got Skype installed in computer today (love it when the kids are home!).

We have been following the Scotland issue for a few weeks...it has been quite interesting and thought-provoking. I have opinions on both sides. Don't know how I would have voted....it is a tough decision. Waaay too many aspects to consider. Wishing the best for all.

My knitting is beginning to overwhelm me. I have several WIPs that need to be cleared away, but some pieces are missing....such as buttons for dribble bibs, super small bead hooks for attaching beads, etc. I have bought some great yarn, but have not planned for it to come into the house. We still have the hole in the ceiling in Amy's room....and she is now in there. So, Johanes' room is FULL of yarn...and not well organized. ummmm....maybe if I stayed home longer...???? Winter is coming, so maybe I'll get it together. I think I need to dig out some stuff for the swap!

It's almost bed time...I enjoyed reading through all the postings today...like a tea party with all kinds of conversation...) nice.

Wishing all good vibes and energies to those with problems...hugs too! Birthday greetings to ALL...glad we were ALL born...no matter the day or year! Congrats to all victories...large or small. Love the sharing...stories, photos, love & caring.
Sweet dreams! Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a neat shot!


I can see a totem pole in it. Indian painters do a lot of that kind of work and some of it is overwhelmingly beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> i am watching BBC and the results have started coming in. 2 out of 32 have been decided - NO vote ahead by 29,000 by 21,000. Turnout of 98%. Now there are 3 with NO winning. A huge voter turnout in all three. There are 29 more so it could change. They feel it is starting to trend. Too soon to trend by someone else. they heel the heavily YES areas are not finished counting yet.
> 
> very interesting.


now there are four in *NO* still ahead- and one of them was expected to vote YES overwhelmingly.. It is interesting. Sometimes people want to vote one way but when push comes to shove they worry about a change like this. Still a long way to go still 28 or left to be counted and included.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Got the last of the furniture from my dad's today glad that's done! A few more things to get out of the house and we should be good till spring. Have to go turn in my keys tomorrow and get my last pay check. Have the lady i have been job sharing with a spiral staircase shawl, she wants one for her daughter for Christmas in people so I got 3 different purples or mixs with purple for her to choose from. Have to take Trixie for a nail trim tomorrow and also have a massage appointment for myself. Figured I should treat myself before I start the new job.

Only on page 30 something will try to catch up and then keep up with the new week, hopefully.

Hugs and prayers for all


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I've had to frog Sorlenna`s Tabitha shawl again!! After getting some tips from her hopefully third time will be the charm!

I try to not get more than 4 or 5 wips at once and if one sits for too long i get stern with myself and make myself finish it or frog it before i can go on to another


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm bushed, beat, and all around wrung out tonight. Long day at work and another tomorrow. I don't know why, but we got swamped this week. I've read to the end, but please forgive me if I don't comment...I'm just going to go sit & knit a while. Y'all are in my heart, though, as always. Hugs & blessings!


Oh me too!!
Finally up to page 97 have only commented on a few. One day I will be up-to-date, lol!
Haven't been able to do any knitting for awhile, but our Winter's are long here, hopefully will get onto something then. Have at least 3 that I've started, just don't feel like knitting.
Actually saw 2 patterns on eBay from the UK, emailed the seller to see if they would give a discount to a senior. 4UK pounds for each pattern to mail is a little steep for me, will see what their comment is as I really like the patterns.

Today I slept in till 10.30 actually 10.28am,

 :roll: Couldn't believe it really, guess my body needed the rest. :?

Also haven't done anything except take the garbage out, answering emails, banking, reading KP and meals in-between. Oh how I have "SO" enjoyed this wonderful relaxing day..... Now to bed I go.
Hugs and wishes to everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be super kiwifrau. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> What a lovely gift idea. Perhaps next year I will attend KAP!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melody - did I miss the end of the mold iddues? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm and I am finally up. We started a week long anniversary sale today at work. I think I saw enough toilet paper, orange juice and cereal come through my till to last me a lifetime. lol. Cake mixes for $1 a box, a lady came through and bought 60 of them. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> I am exhausted and I am sorry for not commenting tonight.
> Much love and hugs to all.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gwen try a promotional company for tape measures they have things lots cheaper. Just Google tape measures


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm and I am finally up. We started a week long anniversary sale today at work. I think I saw enough toilet paper, orange juice and cereal come through my till to last me a lifetime. lol. Cake mixes for $1 a box, a lady came through and bought 60 of them. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> I am exhausted and I am sorry for not commenting tonight.
> Much love and hugs to all.
> ...


Don't feel bad about not commenting. It isn't a requirement at the Tea Party! That's what is so great. Take care of yourself. You can comment another time. Hugs!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better soon.



pacer said:


> Shirley...Wishing you and Pat a safe and joyful journey to your new home. I am happy for both of you and this journey nears and you can avoid the cold and snowy winters that you have endured lately. I love the whale in your avatar.
> 
> Darowil....Wishing safe travels for you and Maryanne as well. It will be fun hearing of your adventures. Take plenty of pictures of Cathy and Serena as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been watching a little of the Scottish vote, will be interesting to see how it all goes. There was some Quebequois looney toon on the news a couple of nights ago saying if the Scot vote goes for independence, maybe Quebec should try again. Just what we need, I think they like to threaten every few years just to get a few more "perks" They already get free daycare & subsidized post secondary tuition that no other part of the country gets(DH cousins daughter lives thee, that's how I heard about the daycare) 

Kiwi, maybe you have been working too hard on you house & worn yourself out? 
I have been feeling very tired lately, some days have to really push myself to get thngs done. I decided to bump my thyroid meds up slightly, my doctor told me I can try that if I feel the need. He also has a thyroid condition so understands how it makes yiu feel. I had been alternating a full pill, then 1/2 but will try a full pill each day for a while & see how I feel.
I have too much stuff to do this time of year to be lazy.
Today I did a little baking, lemon poppyseed muffins, chopped tomatoes for seafood sauce & froze them for when I have enough ripe ones, then cleaned one of my freezers. Will hopefully get the other ine done within the week.
My GD is coming to spend the day with me tomorrow so hopefully it is nice enough to be out in the garden, maybe dig out some of the corn , Addison love taking thngs to feed the horse so we can take hm carrots & corn.

Just heard the Scotland vote went NO


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Does your daughter live far from you now? I hope she can get a job nearby.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have spent the last few hours catching up. Glad to have had the time!
> DD is in town for high school reunion on a big scale...it is some landmark reunion...125th or something like that. She is hoping to do some networking....YEAH...so she can get a job here and move back to Chicago! I LOVE that idea!
> 
> DH has dr appts. this week....so far, so good...a couple more to go.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pic....it has taken me 7 hours to stitch out but here's the latest bowl. Again, still have to soak off the stabilizer.


Fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's been announced that Scotland has voted no to independence by roughly 55% to 45%. A close run thing, but common sense has prevailed. (IMHO)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~PERFECT WORD! I have not heard this word before, but it truly fits her. Other synonyms are fishwife, spiteful violent woman, hellcat, witch, she-devil, harridan, shrew, dragon, termagant, vixen, ogress, martinet, battle-ax...and tartar (which will forever alter my reaction to steak/tuna tartar! :? ).


I like the word 'termagant'! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is a simple majority all that is required? When we are looking at changing the constitution we need a majority of 2/3 rds to bring about the change.


No, it was a straight yes or no vote, which just needed a majority to win.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma - I haven't heard of 'cold' laser before, and I don't know how it's different (or if it is) but my friend who was a physiotherapist used a laser for healing etc as you have described, for many years and had some wonderful results from it. I'm delighted that it is working well for you too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I feel relieved as I believe it would have been bad news for all of Britain if Scotland left the UK. There will be lots of changes in the government even with the No vote, hopefully for the better, and the turn out of the voters was amazing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sur La Table & Chef's Catalog have a tool that I absolutely love. It is a garlic rocker....it rocks back & forth & squashes the garlic through small holes ...AND the stainless steel handles serve as "stainless steel soap" that removes the garlic smell from your hands. It's about $15. You don't even have to take the "paper" off the clove, although I usually do. For big garlic crushing jobs....this is a must!


I've seen garlic rockers advertised and have had one on my wish list for a long time. I think it's time I bought one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Some fantastic photographs TNS and Caren. Love reflection shots. Great shots in Poland too!!! Would love to stay there in that house by the lake.
> 
> It truly is amazing how that shot looks like a real totem pole when turned the other way. Really does make one think about inspiration for life and art. It is all around us.
> 
> ...


I am in process finding somewhere to stay- I have hopes things will work out.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angela, thank you for pics. What a charming town. How did your son happen to live in Poland.
> 
> DS#1 has always been a wanderer. He took of for Europe about 12 years ago, travelled down through Germany and finally finished up in Warsaw. By then funds were running low so he got a job in a language school there teaching English as a foreign language. Spent a year in Warsaw and then moved South and finished up in Krosno where he has been for the past 10/11 years. It's the longest he's ever stayed in one place!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's been announced that Scotland has voted no to independence by roughly 55% to 45%. A close run thing, but common sense has prevailed. (IMHO)


Cousin Karen will be very disappointed- she has been lobbying for Yes, as I mentioned my family has been seriously split over the matter.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm and I am finally up. We started a week long anniversary sale today at work. I think I saw enough toilet paper, orange juice and cereal come through my till to last me a lifetime. lol. Cake mixes for $1 a box, a lady came through and bought 60 of them. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> I am exhausted and I am sorry for not commenting tonight.
> Much love and hugs to all.
> ...


Sounds like you're doing a lot more hours here than at the pizza place. Is that right? I'm glad you're enjoying it but don't wear yourself out. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from misty Surrey. Had a fun evening celebrating Gs2s birthday. I'm off to get my new crowns fitted so I will have a respectable smile for tbe KAP.

sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

misty photos from the bedroom windows this morning...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's been announced that Scotland has voted no to independence by roughly 55% to 45%. A close run thing, but common sense has prevailed. (IMHO)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Angelam, lovely photos. I didn't really know what Poland looked like :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy your way to get you quickly back in the pink. --- sam


Thank you, Sam, I am pinker by the day:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> Yeah! Lovely. By coincidence we noticed how the reflected images along the waters edge at the Great Bear Rainforest in northwest Canada had obviously influenced native art, totem poles etc.


Wow! and double wow! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is lovely, Gwen. Congratulations :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> I feel relieved as I believe it would have been bad news for all of Britain if Scotland left the UK. There will be lots of changes in the government even with the No vote, hopefully for the better, and the turn out of the voters was amazing.


I will second that. In Wales it has caused disquiet and worry. Hopefully it might spur people to vote to show their dissatisfaction
PS My grandmother was a suffragette so I was brought up tp use my vote


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from misty Surrey. Had a fun evening celebrating Gs2s birthday. I'm off to get my new crowns fitted so I will have a respectable smile for tbe KAP.
> 
> sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> misty photos from the bedroom windows this morning...


Lovely to see your garden again :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

After all the peeling and smashing and dicing and grating of garlic for the sauces yesterday, I'm definitely going to look into one of these. I have a garlic press, but after one or two cloves, it has to be cleaned out. It's faster for me to just use the smash and chop...my knife skills are getting better! I need to get my favorite chef knives sharpened, however, so will try to get out to my BIL's this weekend. The guys can spend the day in the garage sharpening knives, hoes, etc. and SIL and I will knit or crochet. She made the cutest scarecrows.



angelam said:


> I've seen garlic rockers advertised and have had one on my wish list for a long time. I think it's time I bought one!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the photos, Purple. Hope your dental work is quick and painless. My mouth is beginning to feel somewhat normal although the bite is "off" a bit. Hope that will be straightened out when I finally finish the root canal (may now just be the one)and crown work.

Can't wait to see you and Londy and everyone else. I'll make some more definite plans for the trip this weekend with SIL - am very intrigued with that yarn shop in Ft.Wayne and may contact them---they open by request only on non usual days (which is only 2 times a week). Think they'd be interested in meeting some Brits?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I just saw on the news that Scotland will remain part of the United Kingdom. And that a record number of people voted. Evidently everyone wanted to make their opinion known. That's definitely a good thing!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was starting to doubt my own recall- but I've checked with the nurse at the doctor's clinic- she is quite out of line.


As soon as you mentioned 20 years it is clear that the symptoms of stomach cancer have not been there that long. No way would he still be alive if he had not been treated for 20 years.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I know the cobblestone streets are the best today, but I sure hope they keep the one that is left. Where I grew up, we had a few brick roads. I thought they were cool. I honestly don't know if they still have them or not.
> 
> Fancy got her stitches out and is doing well. I took Bailey for a walk as that is what DD wanted. She says he needs to practice so he won't pull her. He is strong! 99 pounds! Maybe more now. But she is my doggy sitter for the KAP so I want to please her. Hopefully, both babies will behave.


Glad Fancy is recovering well. A 99 lb dog pulling on a leash will bring you down if you're not careful. When I lived in Tx one of our dogs pulled me down and he definitely didn't weigh that much. But I think it was mostly that I wasn't prepared for the hard pull.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a good day today at the yarning tree. Spent lots of time just yarning- both types- had about 5 of us sitting round in the street knitting. Tree was very colourful drawing lots of attention. Aldso spread the word about our Yarning over Yarn group at the community centre so likely to have a couple more turn up when they can. Got a number of squares finsiehd or started (everyone was knitting squares which will be turned into a blanket (afghan) size to be determined by the number of squares. Won't look at sewing them togeher until the other lot of yarn bombing the group has been asked to di is done.
Photos of today. The goal was to promote the area which we live in and let others know what is available in the local area.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Glad Fancy is recovering well. A 99 lb dog pulling on a leash will bring you down if you're not careful. When I lived in Tx one of our dogs pulled me down and he definitely didn't weigh that much. But I think it was mostly that I wasn't prepared for the hard pull.
> Junek


When I was a child we had an Old English Sheepdog. I still have the scars on my knee as a souvenir of the day he pulled me over when I was about 11!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from misty Surrey. Had a fun evening celebrating Gs2s birthday. I'm off to get my new crowns fitted so I will have a respectable smile for tbe KAP.
> 
> sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> misty photos from the bedroom windows this morning...


Oh, I do love the misty photos this morning!! Looks very mysterious!
I'm glad you felt well enough to enjoy the birthday celebration.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Had a good day today at the yarning tree. Spent lots of time just yarning- both types- had about 5 of us sitting round in the street knitting. Tree was very colourful drawing lots of attention. Aldso spread the word about our Yarning over Yarn group at the community centre so likely to have a couple more turn up when they can. Got a number of squares finsiehd or started (everyone was knitting squares which will be turned into a blanket (afghan) size to be determined by the number of squares. Won't look at sewing them togeher until the other lot of yarn bombing the group has been asked to di is done.
> Photos of today. The goal was to promote the area which we live in and let others know what is available in the local area.


That is wondeful! I am pleased you had a good time
:thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-288059-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

